# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > Politique >  Victoire aux legislatives en Grce de Syriza, parti de la gauche europenne

## Escapetiger

La victoire de Syriza en Grce et de son leader Alexis Tsipras, de formation ingnieur civil,  pet-elle changer la donne en Europe ?

Quelques revues de presse  propos de cet venement :




> Cest un indice rvlateur : bien avant les lections qui se sont droules dimanche en Grce, le hashtag asktspras, cr pour permettre aux internautes du monde entier dinterroger lespace dune journe et en direct le prsident de Syriza, est devenu le 14 janvier le mot-cl le plus utilis sur Twitter dans le pays, mais galement le troisime au niveau mondial. Alxis Tspras, superstar plantaire ? a en a tout lair. Dimanche matin, lorsque le jeune leader de la Coalition de la gauche radicale sest prsent  son bureau de vote de Kipseli, un quartier populaire dAthnes, une incroyable cohue la contraint  monter sur une chaise pour sadresser aux camras. On na jamais vu a dans un bureau de vote en Grce ! stranglait en direct le journaliste dune chane de tlvision grecque, soudain saisi par la frnsie ambiante.


http://www.liberation.fr/monde/2015/...e-fond_1188621
_Alxis Tspras, meneur de fond_ 




> La gauche, une vraie gauche, l'a emport en Grce : les lecteurs ont plac Syriza  au pouvoir, avec un rsultat plus clatant que prvu, selon les premiers pointages "sortie des urnes". Ils ont chass le gouvernement dAntonis Samaras et donn un grand coup de pied aux plans  base de baisse des salaires, privatisations, et austrit budgtaire que leur impose la Troka (banque europenne, commission europenne et FMI).


http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/edito...istorique.html
_La victoire de Syriza met Hollande face  une responsabilit historique_ 
...

Mon ct  ce topic via cette sensibilisation des mfaits de la Troka en Grce, bien avant ces lections, via ce film dcouvert grace  une amie franco-grecque qui m'est chre :



> Ne vivons plus comme des esclaves est un film documentaire franco-grec de Yannis Youlountas, qui donne la parole  des opposants grecs  l'austrit, montre de nombreuses crations qui se veulent  alternatives  et questionne ce qui, pour Yannis Youlountas, est une forme moderne d'esclavage, en Grce et ailleurs. Ce film est sorti le 28 aot 2013 en Grce et le 25 septembre 2013 en France.


http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ne_vivo...e_des_esclaves
_Ne vivons plus comme des esclaves_ 



Film NE VIVONS PLUS COMME DES ESCLAVES (septembre 2013, dure 89mn) de Yannis Youlountas

----------


## BenoitM

Bon courage  eux mais j'espre qu'il n'y aura pas trop de dcu.
Il est facile de faire des promesses, il est plus dur de les mettre en oeuvre.

----------


## deuche

L'austrit mis en place en Grce s'est rvl un chec politique, conomique et social. Politique car les mesures daustrits ont t prise par la Troka en 2010 pour faire baisser la dette publique qui slevait  130% du PIB. Aujourdhui cette mme dette est  170%. Economique car le PIB sest effondr les capitaux ont fuis le pays pour se retrouver en Allemagne. Les rentres dargent via limpt ne sont pas l. Et enfin sociale puisque le chmage a explos en mme temps que le taux de suicides, de la mortalit infantile, bref la population souffre tant que de toute faon elle na plus rien  perdre que dexprimer sa colre en demandant labandon des mesures daustrits.

Mais voil, la Grce est dans lUE et  ce titre la BCE a dj fait savoir quelle ne rengocierait pas la dette. Cest son plein droit. Reste  avoir lavis du FMI et celui de la commission Europenne, sachant que pour la France, il me semble que la dette reprsente 40Md$ deuros soit 600 par Franais.
La question est donc de savoir si la France et lAllemagne vont tre prs  payer pour la Grce mais aussi de savoir si et comment va pouvoir sarticuler le QE mis en place par la BCE.

Dans tous les cas, vu lchec des mesures daustrits il est vident quil faut essayer autre chose.

----------


## BenoitM

> L'austrit mis en place en Grce s'est rvl un chec politique, conomique et social. Politique car les mesures daustrits ont t prise par la Troka en 2010 pour faire baisser la dette publique qui slevait  130% du PIB. Aujourdhui cette mme dette est  170%. Economique car le PIB sest effondr les capitaux ont fuis le pays pour se retrouver en Allemagne. Les rentres dargent via limpt ne sont pas l. Et enfin sociale puisque le chmage a explos en mme temps que le taux de suicides, de la mortalit infantile, bref la population souffre tant que de toute faon elle na plus rien  perdre que dexprimer sa colre en demandant labandon des mesures daustrits.
> 
> Mais voil, la Grce est dans lUE et  ce titre la BCE a dj fait savoir quelle ne rengocierait pas la dette. Cest son plein droit. Reste  avoir lavis du FMI et celui de la commission Europenne, sachant que pour la France, il me semble que la dette reprsente 40Md$ deuros soit 600 par Franais.
> La question est donc de savoir si la France et lAllemagne vont tre prs  payer pour la Grce mais aussi de savoir si et comment va pouvoir sarticuler le QE mis en place par la BCE.
> 
> Dans tous les cas, vu lchec des mesures daustrits il est vident quil faut essayer autre chose.


Mais ils ont un budget en quilibre et donnent des millions d' au pays Europens donc ca marche d'un certains point de vue  ::): 
De plus il faudrait compar la dette en chiffre absolu et non pas par rapport au PIB vu que celui-ci s'est ffondr.

----------


## deuche

La dette en chiffre absolu est reste stable  quelques millions d'euro prs sur les milliards qu'elle reprsente. Tu peux la recalculer en partant des PIB mais  priori ce n'est pas un indicateur mis en avant. 

L'austrit marche effectivement du ct des cranciers. Ils ont juste assch la population et plus ils remboursent, moins ils pourront rembourser. Pour schmatiser en 2010 les Grecs doivent 100Md, de 2010  2014 ils remboursent 30Md et en 2014 il doivent toujours 100Md mais avec des revenus qui se sont effondrs. a veut dire que plus on attend et plus dure sera la chute car lorsque le PIB sera  zro cest toute la dette quil faudra supprimer engendrant les problmes que lon sait.

----------


## pmithrandir

Le problme de la Grce, c'est qu'il faut rvolutionner la manire de penser de toute la population, faire payer des impts aux gens par exemple.

Quelque soit le bord politique de celui qui arrivera a faire ca, il aura gagner le dfi et il pourra remonter le pays, puisqualors il aura les moyens de mettre en place des services publics, etc...
Avoir un budget  l'quilibre tait la premire tape, maintenant, il faut recommencer a construire petit  petit.

A mon avis, les grecs se sont tir une balle de plus dans le pied, ils ont lu celui qui faisait de belles promesses qui se basent presque uniquement sur le postulat que l'Europe prfrera payer que de perdre la Grce. Je trouve ca dangereux, car quelque soit le cot ou on le regarde, il y a peu de chance que ca soit le cas : 
 - les entreprises ont dj scuris leurs investissements (pas comme il y a 5 ans ou elles perdaient des centaines de milliards en cas de scission)
 - les populations Allemande, franaise, Anglaises, ...n'ont pas envie de payer pour les grecs
 - les gouvernements sont moyennement motivs pour faire plus d'efforts(ca vous dit 30 milliards de dette franaise en plus pour que la Grce soit moins endette??)

Au final, il y a de grandes chances que finalement il doive soit respecter les traits, ce qui le tuerai politiquement. Soit qu'il dcide de s'assoir dessus, et qu'on ait un prcdent de sortie de l'UE. Ca veut dire une sortie administrative de nombreux traits, la fin de pas mal d'avantages(libre circulation des personnes et des biens comme en suisse dernirement) et la prcipitation de la Grce dans un statut d'endroit touristique pas cher. (notre Cuba local)

Et Deuche tu peux bien prtendre le contraire, mais si la Grce, ou un autre pays, dcide de quitter l'Europe, on fera comme on a fait quand les suisses ont bouds notre partenariat, on utilisera la force pour les couler. Tous les pays Europens, tous les partis Europens ont intrt a ne pas crer de prcdent glorieux si ils veulent une Europe qui dure. Il leur faudra des portes tendards, et ils les auront. Le peuple grecs crvera de faim, mais on s'en foutra. Au mieux on leur enverra du riz et on dormira bien la nuit suivante.

----------


## deuche

> Et Deuche tu peux bien prtendre le contraire, mais si la Grce, ou un autre pays, dcide de quitter l'Europe, on fera comme on a fait quand les suisses ont bouds notre partenariat, on utilisera la force pour les couler. Tous les pays Europens, tous les partis Europens ont intrt a ne pas crer de prcdent glorieux si ils veulent une Europe qui dure. Il leur faudra des portes tendards, et ils les auront. Le peuple grecs crvera de faim, mais on s'en foutra. Au mieux on leur enverra du riz et on dormira bien la nuit suivante.


C'est intressant ce que tu dis. Laisserais-tu supposer que si la Grce sort de l'UE elle pourrait s'en portait mieux et que cela pourrait donner de bonnes ides aux autres ? Pour le coup je prfre que ce soit toi qui le dise que moi, sans quoi je me ferai taxer de complotiste.

----------


## yann2

Bonjour

Boah, le concept d'UE, c'est plutt une bonne ide. Par contre, l'implmentation est un peu bancale et souffre d'une jolie dette technique ! Faut-il redvelopper from scratch ? Peut tre ! Il faudrait dj beaucoup plus de revues de code (rfrendum) et de tests unitaires (villes/rgion/pays tests), de tests d'intgrations (villes/rgions/pays tests) et un peu plus d'analyse formelle et de modles de simulation ! Un peu de partage de comptences serait pas mal non plus (faire tourner les dcideurs plus rgulirement)  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est intressant ce que tu dis. Laisserais-tu supposer que si la Grce sort de l'UE elle pourrait s'en portait mieux et que cela pourrait donner de bonnes ides aux autres ? Pour le coup je prfre que ce soit toi qui le dise que moi, sans quoi je me ferai taxer de complotiste.


Dans certaines conditions, oui.

Si ils se barrent, dvalue leur monnaie(dans leur situation, ils sont habitu a la misre, ils supporteront le choc mieux que nous)
Si ils s'assoient sur leur dette, en acceptant les consquences(budget condamn  tre  l'quilibre).

Oui, ils peuvent s'en sortir. 

Sauf que les 350 Milliards d'euros, c'est leurs cranciers qui vont les perdre, cad nous.
Et la, on risque de pas tre d'accord.

Et pour prvoir ta rpartie, la France c'est encore pire parce qu'on a 8 fois plus de dettes... auprs de nations qui sont pas super gentilles quand on les titillent.

----------


## yann2

> Et pour prvoir ta rpartie, la France c'est encore pire parce qu'on a 8 fois plus de dettes... auprs de nations qui sont pas super gentilles quand on les titillent.


Sauf que les franais sont _pter de thunes_ : http://www.lepoint.fr/economie/l-epa...1749193_28.php

En comparaison de la Grce : http://www.capital.fr/a-la-une/actua...banques-720920

a va on peut encore jeter pas mal d'argent par la fentre  ::mouarf::

----------


## r0d

> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ne_vivo...e_des_esclaves
> _Ne vivons plus comme des esclaves_


Excellent documentaire. Merci pour le lien.
Moi j'ai de gros espoirs dans ce qui se passe en Grce. Mais je ne lis pas dans le marc de caf, donc je ne sais pas ce que a va donner. Et puis j'ai tellement t du par la politique que je n'ose plus tre optimiste...




> Sauf que les franais sont _pter de thunes_ : http://www.lepoint.fr/economie/l-epa...1749193_28.php


Merci pour le lien.
Je viens de faire un rapide calcul: patrimoine total divis par nombre de franais = environ 150.000. 
150.000 par franais, en comptant tous les franais, donc les enfants, les sdf, etc. a me fais un peu halluciner en fait.
Bon par contre il serait intressant de connaitre un peu la distribution de ce patrimoine. Je ne serais pas tonn que genre 1% de la population en possde 50%.

----------


## Zirak

Oui, ce ne sont pas les franais qui sont "pts de tunes", mais certains franais qui ont un patrimoine norme. Il ne faut pas croire que *tous* les franais vivent 100 fois mieux que les grecs...

Le chiffre peut paraitre norme, mais c'est surtout parce que la France est un des pays d'Europe (voir le pays d'Europe) avec le plus de millionnaires, donc forcment si tu divises la richesse totale par le nombre d'habitant, cela hausse le tout, mais cela n'empche pas pleins de franais d'tre dans la galre tous les mois, il n'y a pas forcment besoin d'tre grec pour tre en difficult (tout comme le fait qu'en Grce, ce n'est pas l'austrit pour tout le monde, comme dans les autres pays, les lites continuent de bien vivre).

----------


## pmithrandir

Je vous rappelle qu'une grosse partie de la population franaise est propritaire d'un logement, patrimoine souvent valoris entre 100 et 200 000 en province... (on est pas a 45-50% de propritaire ???) Si on ajoute les livret A, les meubles, voitures, et autres biens, 150 k c'est pas dconnant.

C'est comme les 1% les plus riche du monde...
pour faire partie des 50% les + riche du monde, il faut 3000 en patrimoine
Pour faire partie des 1%, il faut 450 000

Donc 80% des propritaire parisien sont dans les 1%, et je pense 5% des franais de manire gnrale, peut etre mme plus.

----------


## Jipt

> Moi j'ai de gros espoirs dans ce qui se passe en Grce. Mais je ne lis pas dans le marc de caf, donc je ne sais pas ce que a va donner. Et puis j'ai tellement t du par la politique que je n'ose plus tre optimiste...


Allez, sois optimiste ! Regarde, ces mecs osent avancer *sans cravate*, c'est quelque chose quand mme !, et a nous change des autres, partout sur la plante (sauf ceux qui se collent une serpillire sur la tte  ::ptdr:: )

----------


## gangsoleil

> C'est comme les 1% les plus riche du monde...
> pour faire partie des 50% les + riche du monde, il faut 3000 en patrimoine
> Pour faire partie des 1%, il faut 450 000
> 
> Donc 80% des propritaire parisien sont dans les 1%, et je pense 5% des franais de manire gnrale, peut etre mme plus.


Attention, tu "oublies" d'enlever les prets en cours du patrimoine, ce qui change tout de mme normment la donne.E


Et sinon, pour en revenir au sujet, je sais bien que les cranciers actuels ne veulent pas ngocier en thorie, mais entre les deux, que choisiriez-vous : 
Pas de ngociation, la Grce refuse de payer, et tu t'assoies sur la totalit de ce qu'elle te doitNgociation, la Grce accepte de payer une partie  un taux moins exorbitant, et tu rcupres une partie de ce qu'elle te doit

----------


## GPPro

> En France les chiffres sont moins levs : pour entrer dans la catgorie des 10% les plus riches il faut avoir un patrimoine personnel d'au moins 697 900 euros (ils possdent 50% de la richesse totale) tandis que pour faire partie des 1% les plus riches il faudra avoir 1,372 million d'euros de patrimoine personnel. Les 1% les plus riches en France possdent 24% de la richesse totale.


http://www.economiematin.fr/news-rep...ude-julius-bar

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Allez, sois optimiste ! Regarde, ces mecs osent avancer *sans cravate*, c'est quelque chose quand mme !, et a nous change des autres, partout sur la plante (*sauf ceux qui se collent une serpillire sur la tte* )


On a dit : "Pas de caricature de Mahomet" ! M'enfin !  ::aie::

----------


## pmithrandir

> Et sinon, pour en revenir au sujet, je sais bien que les cranciers actuels ne veulent pas ngocier en thorie, mais entre les deux, que choisiriez-vous : 
> Pas de ngociation, la Grce refuse de payer, et tu t'assoies sur la totalit de ce qu'elle te doitNgociation, la Grce accepte de payer une partie  un taux moins exorbitant, et tu rcupres une partie de ce qu'elle te doit


Je sais que la seconde solution est plus logique.
Mais elle veut dire que les pret suivant seront plus cher, voir inexistants pour quelques temps.
C'est donc largement incompatible avec une augmentation des fonctionnaires, de leur nombre, des services publics etc...

En fait, ce qu'il faudrait voir, c'est la part des remboursements dans le budget grec.
Ils sont a l'quilibre aujourd'hui, donc si les remboursements des intrts actuels payeraient a eux seul le programme de relance, c'est une bonne ide de le faire localement. Dans le cas contraire, pas facile...

EDIT : ils ont un excedent primaire de 2.8 milliard pour 2014, qui est considr comme trs optimiste comme estimation.
A voir si le plan de siriza se contenterai de cette somme pour relancer le pays... ca me parait peu.

----------


## yann2

Bonjour




> Je vous rappelle qu'une grosse partie de la population franaise est propritaire d'un logement, patrimoine souvent valoris entre 100 et 200 000 en province... (on est pas a 45-50% de propritaire ???) Si on ajoute les livret A, les meubles, voitures, et autres biens, 150 k c'est pas dconnant.
> 
> C'est comme les 1% les plus riche du monde...
> pour faire partie des 50% les + riche du monde, il faut 3000 en patrimoine
> Pour faire partie des 1%, il faut 450 000
> 
> Donc 80% des propritaire parisien sont dans les 1%, et je pense 5% des franais de manire gnrale, peut etre mme plus.


On est  57,7% de propritaires. Mais ce ne sont pas des personnes, ce sont des mnages ! Du coup, un mnage locataire mais propritaire d'un logement qu'il loue est compt dans les non propritaires.

Par contre, il ne faut pas perdre de vue que le patrimoine immobilier s'accompagne souvent d'un crdit  rembourser. Donc ....  ::mrgreen:: 

Pour la dette, personnellement je ne comprend plus grand chose. Vu que tout est sur ordinateur, ils font un +300 d'un ct et pareil chez les cranciers et tout le monde est content et en avant Guingamp ! Ils commencent  me lourder avec leurs histoires de thunes, pas vous ? M'enfin bon, je ne vais pas refaire le discours de la servitude volontaire, hein ^^

----------


## Escapetiger

> Excellent documentaire. Merci pour le lien _[cf. tte de topic]_.
> Moi j'ai de gros espoirs dans ce qui se passe en Grce. (...)


Si vous tes intresss, je viens de tomber sur cet article de Rue89 qui cite entre autres ce documentaire :

http://rue89.nouvelobs.com/2015/01/2...rancais-257319
_Finalement, la Grce vous intresse ? Cinq documentaires en franais_

----------


## r0d

Jusqu'ici, Syriza semble tenir le coup. Pas de "bank run", ni d'effondrement de l'conomie comme l'avaient prophtis certains opposants.
Et puis Varoufakis et Tsipras ne cessent de me surprendre, et dans le bon sens. Dernirement:



> Lors de la confrence de presse runissant Yanis Varoufakis et son homologue allemand Wolfgang Schable, ce dernier  qui a lud une question sur la contribution des entreprises de son pays  la corruption en Grce  a de nouveau propos dy envoyer cinq cents collecteurs dimpt allemands


source

----------


## pmithrandir

Le problme de la Grce en ce moment, c'est qu'il veulent faire passer les dettes passes comme des dettes honteuses. Or, c'est assez complexe  moins de dcrter que les gouvernements prcdents n'taient pas lgitimes. 

C'est aussi que les grecs veulent s'manciper des plan d'aides, mais sans en payer le prix.

Ils auraient pu dire merde  l'Europe et au plan d'aide, sauf qu'ils ne peuvent pas se passer des liquidit europennes, surtout pas s'en faire des ennemis.
Lexcdent budgtaire existe, mais il ne donne pas beaucoup de marge de manuvre, et en cas de suppression des dettes, on arriverait a une situation assez mauvaise ou les pays partenaires payeraient pour la Grce, autant dire un truc explosif.

Et si les grecs le peuvent, pkoi pas les autres...

Le sujet m'intresse pas mal en fait, j'attends de voir ce que a va donner, et si le nouveau gouvernement va surtout russir  faire payer son pays, et non les autres. (limiter la corruption, rcolter limpt, etc...)

Malheureusement, tous les articles que je lis vont dans le sens inverse, avec une vision prte au grecs  la limite de la stupidit. 
Les discours du type : 
"oinh, l'Europe c'est que des mchants, ils font du dni de dmocratie, on veut pas payer nos dettes... " Ca me parait moyennement intelligent.


Par ailleurs, j'ai t trs tonn par leur concept de dettes dont on rembourse les intrts ternellement, sans rembourser le capital. Autant avec une inflation forte, ca pourrait tre comprhensible, autrement, dans le cas contraire, on cr juste une rente qui peut en intresser plus d'un. a revient dailleur a charger les paules des gnrations futures.

----------


## ManusDei

Pour l'instant je trouve l'exprience Syriza plutt positive galement. Contrairement aux conneries qui sont affirmes par ci par l, ils ont bien indiqu qu'ils rembourseraient la dette, mais veulent taler (encore) le remboursement pour pouvoir financer les mesures de relance, et organiser quelques rformes. 

C'est  mon avis une trs bonne chose, et la BCE fait bien de la merde sur le sujet. Idem pour la Commission Europenne.

----------


## BenoitM

Mouais boff, 
A premire vue Syriza dit qu'il ne sait pas encore comment il va faire pour financer les mesures mais prvois dj de depenser des millions d'euros.
L'exprience des Europens et des gouvernements prcdent met fortement en doute cette parole.
On peut comprendre que les Europens ne soient pas trs chaud.

----------


## deuche

Manolis Glezos, grand rsistant de la Snd guerre mondiale (Syriza), un mois aprs l'lection :
"Je demande au Peuple Grec de me pardonner d'avoir contribu  cette illusion."

 ::calim2::

----------


## Escapetiger

> Manolis Glezos, grand rsistant de la Snd guerre mondiale (Syriza), un mois aprs l'lection :
> "Je demande au Peuple Grec de me pardonner d'avoir contribu  cette illusion."


Je comprends le dsarroi de Manolis Glzos, rsistant historique _(92 ans, respects Monsieur, pour votre histoire et votre apport  votre pays )_ de la Grce, cependant il me semble que les nouveaux lus en Grce sont  mme de changer la socit (grecque et plus subjectivement europenne)  :

http://www.lemonde.fr/europe/article...5683_3214.html
_Varoufakis veut une restructuration  intelligente  de la dette grecque_

http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-eco/201...les-riches.php
_Grce : guerre dclare contre les riches_

----------


## BenoitM

> Manolis Glezos, grand rsistant de la Snd guerre mondiale (Syriza), un mois aprs l'lection :
> "Je demande au Peuple Grec de me pardonner d'avoir contribu  cette illusion."


Ben deuche tu as disparu du topic "Sortir de l'europe"?

----------


## Escapetiger

> Jusqu'ici, Syriza semble tenir le coup. Pas de "bank run", ni d'effondrement de l'conomie comme l'avaient prophtis certains opposants.
> Et puis Varoufakis et Tsipras ne cessent de me surprendre, et dans le bon sens. Dernirement:
> 
> source





> Le sujet m'intresse pas mal en fait, j'attends de voir ce que a va donner, et si le nouveau gouvernement va surtout russir  faire payer son pays, et non les autres. (limiter la corruption, rcolter limpt, etc...)
> 
> Malheureusement, tous les articles que je lis vont dans le sens inverse, avec une vision prte au grecs  la limite de la stupidit.





> Pour l'instant je trouve l'exprience Syriza plutt positive galement. Contrairement aux conneries qui sont affirmes par ci par l, ils ont bien indiqu qu'ils rembourseraient la dette, mais veulent taler (encore) le remboursement pour pouvoir financer les mesures de relance, et organiser quelques rformes.


Je vous invite  lire cet entretien particulirement dense et rudit avec Olivier Delorme paru sur le blog L'Arne nue de Coralie Delaume :

http://l-arene-nue.blogspot.fr/2015/...les-grecs.html
_ Quel que soit le risque, les Grecs refuseront tout retour en arrire  - entretien avec Olivier Delorme_ 

"Olivier Delorme est crivain et historien. Passionn par la Grce, il est l'auteur de La Grce et les Balkans: du Ve sicle  nos jours (en Folio Gallimard, 2013, trois tomes), qui fait aujourd'hui rfrence."

[Edit]
Source : http://www.marianne.net/agora-quel-q...100231575.html
_"Quel que soit le risque, les Grecs refuseront tout retour en arrire"_

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour

Aucun pays au monde n'oseraient pretendre ne pas honorer ses engagements financiers internationaux...C'est se faire hara-kiri...
L'ennui c'est que les Grecs parient sur le fait que leurs engagements financiers  vis--vis des autres membres de l'UE ne sont pas des engagements "internationaux" mais internes (un peu comme les dettes publiques de l'Arizona envers la Virginie  -ou le tresor federal americainin-entendez la BCE -pourrait prendre en charge uner partie de la dette de l'Arizona)....
D'ou le reproche fait par certains  l'UE de ne pas disposer de fiscalite communautaire en propre pour parer aux situations de type Grec ,lorsque un etat membre devient un debiteur vis--vis des autres membres....C'est l un pas politique concret vers la solidarite financiere et non purement moral  comme c'est le cas actuellement...
Des situations futures type grec sont plus que probable...et le remede doit etre definitif et non conjoncturel...
Il est probable aussi la gestion grecque des finances publiques et de l'economie est une vrai petaudiere,et a besoin d'un lifting serieux ....

----------


## deuche

> Aucun pays au monde n'oseraient pretendre ne pas honorer ses engagements financiers internationaux...C'est se faire hara-kiri...


Au contraire. Il n'existe pas un pays qui n'ait pas fait dfaut sur sa dette un jour o l'autre.
La liste des pays ayant fait dfaut est extrmement longue. Elle est facilement trouvable sur le net. Dans les cas les plus rcents nous avons un exemple de russite qui est l'Equateur qui a de nombreuses fois fait faillite.

Aujourd'hui ils s'en sortent. Et ils s'en sortent en faisant face au capitalisme car en ralit la faillite dun pays est un excellent prtexte pour piller ses matires premires. Je tencourage  regarder lexcellent reportage  Les nes ont soif  o le prsident quatorien explique la manire dont ils ont procder pour sen sortir.

----------


## MABROUKI

Rebonjour

Oui faire defaut sur sa dette : c'est declarer ne pas etre capable de payer TOUS ses creanciers  terme.En 2010 le 1er plan d'aide europeen  a servi  colmater le 1er defaut appele par les financiers "defaut implicite"... Avec le gvt actuel l'intention de defaut "explicite" est claire et on est deja dans le 2eme defaut...
Un defaut "explicite" exigerait la reunion du club de Paris(creanciers publics) et Londres(creanciers prives) pour examiner un reechelonnement de la dette (le terme effacement etant un eupheminisme,car les creanciers ne renoncerement jamais  leurs creances et se feront payer ,meme pour un etat ,sur le revenu de ses exportations  comme les Turcs Janissaires allais-je dire !!!)

C'est  cause de la recidive pour un 2eme defaut que j'ai parle de ne pas honorer ses engagements et du manque de serieux legendaire des gvts grecs...qui ressemblent aux gvts  libanais pheniciens et voisins...

----------


## BenoitM

Je me demande pourquoi tout les pays ne font pas dfaut sur leurs dette.
Et que les pays Africains esprent toujours  qu'un jour les tats dvelopp laisse tomber leurs dette si c'est si facile.

----------


## deuche

Cites-moi un pays qui na jamais fait dfaut sur sa dette. 

La dette est un pige odieux pour les tats qui tombent dedans. Vous raisonnez trop en termes : il faut payer sa dette sans vraiment remettre en cause le fait quelle soit lgitime ou non.

Tiens pour la petite histoire,  l'poque de la monarchie les dettes taient effaces en mme temps que la mort du roi.
Cela avait deux avantages : en cas de capture, le Roi qui s'endettait rgulirement auprs de son ennemi avait la garanti d'avoir la vie sauve en cas de capture. Le deuxime avantage c'est que les dettes taient purges rgulirement assainissant ainsi rgulirement l'conomie.
Il faut quand mme garder  lesprit deux choses : lintrt sert  couvrir le risque de non-paiement,  les rentiers ne sont gnralement pas les plus  plaindre en cas de non-paiement. Du moins ils nont pas  souffrir autant que ceux qui, comme les Grecs, meurent de ne pouvoir honorer leurs dettes.

Donc  un moment donn, il serait bon de rquilibrer les choses et dassainir tout a.

----------


## Simara1170

Ca doit tre pour a que Louis XVI est mont sur le trne d'une France vide de toutes ses rserves par son pre et son grand-pre...
Remarque, vaut mieux lire a qu'tre aveugle...

----------


## BenoitM

> Il faut quand mme garder  lesprit deux choses : lintrt sert  couvrir le risque de non-paiement,  les rentiers ne sont gnralement pas les plus  plaindre en cas de non-paiement. Du moins ils nont pas  souffrir autant que ceux qui, comme les Grecs, meurent de ne pouvoir honorer leurs dettes.


Suffit de ne pas emprunter  :;): 
Sinon les pays qui un jour non pas payer leurs dette sont souvent passer par d'norme crise.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Sinon les pays qui un jour non pas payer leurs dette sont souvent passer par d'norme crise.


C'est un peu ce que deuche voudrait nous faire oublier.
Oui, le pays a survcu sur le long terme, mais ca ne s'est pas fait dans la douleur.
Et tes pauvres grecs qui meurent sous le joug de la troika(dj faudra les trouver les stats qui justifie ce propos) seront pas plus avancs si le systme seffondre, que la famine s'installe et que l'on recommencera a mourir de faim par milliers.

Croire que le defaut se faire sans consquences sur la population, c'est une belle illusion.

Quand tu vois dj la situation en crime ou sans avoir fait dfaut, rien que d'avoir chang de pays ca fout un bordel monstre et ca casse tout l'appareil industriel / conomique, imagine ce qu'il se passe quand en plus tu dgomme toutes les banques...

Tu fermes du jour a lendemain 50% des socits, la moitis des services publics ne tiennent que jusqu'au moment ou les fonctionnaires ne reoivent pas leur paye, et on finit par un bon coup d'tat militaire pour remettre de l'ordre dans tout ca.

Bref, pas l'avenir idal selon moi.

----------


## deuche

Encore une fois, le cas de l'Equateur me semble important  prendre en considration tant l'exemple est d'actualit.
Je remarque qu'il n'y a pas grand chose qui volue dans le discours : quand il s'agit de mettre 1000 milliards sur la table pour sauver les banques il n'y a aucun problme. C'est la normalit.
Mais s'il s'agit par exemple de trouver des milliards pour sauver des emplois l c'est un grve problme.

Rendez-vous compte on va sauver une entreprise et ses emplois !

----------


## BenoitM

> Encore une fois, le cas de l'Equateur me semble important  prendre en considration tant l'exemple est d'actualit.
> Je remarque qu'il n'y a pas grand chose qui volue dans le discours : quand il s'agit de mettre 1000 milliards sur la table pour sauver les banques il n'y a aucun problme. C'est la normalit.
> Mais s'il s'agit par exemple de trouver des milliards pour sauver des emplois l c'est un grve problme.
> 
> Rendez-vous compte on va sauver une entreprise et ses emplois !


Peut-tre parce qu'une banque = Des milliers d'entreprises et donc des centaines de milliers d'emplois et des centaines de  milliers de personnes
Qu'une socit  = Des centaines de travailleurs

Qu'une banque qui meurt = la fin d'une partie du systme conomique
Que sauver une socit qui fait faillite, ne la sauve que durant une anne avant qu'elle refasse faillite.

Je comprend pourquoi tu es un adepte du non remboursement de la dette,vu que tu es un partisan de la dette sans fond, comme si les gens allais toujours te donner de l'argent.

----------


## deuche

> vu que tu es un partisan de la dette sans fond


Visiblement que l'argent soit cr ex-nihilo ne te drange pas beaucoup.
Bernard Maris, victime des attentats Charlie Hebdo l'explique trs bien.

----------


## GPPro

> Peut-tre parce qu'une banque = Des milliers d'entreprises et donc des centaines de milliers d'emplois et des centaines de  milliers de personnes
> Qu'une socit  = Des centaines de travailleurs
> 
> Qu'une banque qui meurt = la fin d'une partie du systme conomique
> Que sauver une socit qui fait faillite, ne la sauve que durant une anne avant qu'elle refasse faillite.


T'es vraiment srieux quand tu cris a ???

----------


## pmithrandir

surtout qu'on a pas donn de l'argent aux banques, on leur a prt, et elles ont rembours avec intrt(au passage on s'est fait de l'argent donc).

Donc le "cadeau" aux banques, c'tait surtout un pret sans trop de risque pour le pays.

Ici, tu nous demande de re-preter de l'argent a des mecs qui truandent le systme comme sport national et qui n'ont pas eu de compte a l'quilibre depuis je ne sais quand... Et quand ca leur arrive, ils rlent et le pays est compltement instable.

Tu commences, mois je te suis pas.

Va placer ton argent en obligation grecques si tu les aiment tant que a.

----------


## BenoitM

> T'es vraiment srieux quand tu cris a ???


Euh oui, je crois que si BNP ferme ses portes du jours au lendemain et te dit finalement plus personne ne peux utiliser son compte il y aura une ou deux personne embter mais bon je me fait peut etre des ides.
Entk quand la banque Kauphting a fait  faillite en Belgique et que ses 12.000 clients n'ont plus eu aucun accs pendant 6 mois a leurs compte bancaire, ils n'ont pas rigoler.

Bon je sais bien qu'en France vous tes rester au chques mais je ne savais pas que vous tiez rester aussi  l'argent sous le matelas.
Perso moi si tu jours au lendemain ma banque ferme, je ne sais pas comment je paie mes factures, je reois mon salaire, ect

----------


## GPPro

> Euh oui, je crois que si BNP ferme ses portes du jours au lendemain et te dit finalement plus personne ne peux utiliser son compte il y aura une ou deux personne embter mais bon je me fait peut etre des ides.
> Entk quand la banque Kauphting a fait  faillite en Belgique et que ses 12.000 clients n'ont plus eu aucun accs pendant 6 mois a leurs compte bancaire, ils n'ont pas rigoler.
> 
> Bon je sais bien qu'en France vous tes rester au chques mais je ne savais pas que vous tiez rester aussi  l'argent sous le matelas.
> Perso moi si tu jours au lendemain ma banque ferme, je ne sais pas comment je paie mes factures, je reois mon salaire, ect


C'est vrai que comparer la BNP  une banque  12000 clients est tellement pertinent  ::roll:: 

Pour le reste a ne mrite mme pas qu'on y rponde.

----------


## MABROUKI

rebonjour



> Je remarque qu'il n'y a pas grand chose qui volue dans le discours : quand il s'agit de mettre 1000 milliards sur la table pour sauver les banques il n'y a aucun problme. C'est la normalit.
> Mais s'il s'agit par exemple de trouver des milliards pour sauver des emplois l c'est un grve problme.
> 
> Rendez-vous compte on va sauver une entreprise et ses emplois !


En sauvant les banques on a sauve toute l'UE d'une serie de faillites bancaires privees et publiques ,amorce  Athenes par l'Etat Grec ...Car c'est une dette publique ,et non privee (contractee par des banques privees comme cela ete au Mexique en 1982 allies aux banques prives  internationales indelicates ,avec fuites de capitaux  l'etranger ou au Bresil en 1987 due aussi aux banques privees ,la crise argentine de 2000 due egalement aux banques privees locales de concert avec les fonds vautours americains !!!)
Bref la ressemblance avec le cas grec parait inapproprie mais en fait c'est un leurre: car l'etat grec s'est fait donne comme conseiller financier  pour gerer son endettement Gold Sachmans  ,une banque americaine veritable eponge d'argent speculant sur les finances des etats mal geres ..qui a aide la Grece  maquiller l'etat de ses finances publiques pour pouvoir faciliter son entree dans L'UE...
Du meme coup ses flibustiers de Gold Sachsman prenaient un ticket de surete aupres de l'UE pour les titres sur la dette publique grecque qu'ils avaient achetes...
Chasser les mauvaise banques privees par la porte ,car les mauvaises poussent toutes seules comme la mauvaise herbe qui n'as besoin d'entretien,et elles vous reviennent par la fenetre...
Et cela est une pratique courante des grandes banques internationales de pousser les pays mals geres  s'endetter au dela de leur capacite pour mieux les depecer ensuite ....
C'est pourquoi ,je fulmine contre l'etat grec et ses dirigeants ,non les citoyens grecs qui eux bien sur comme les argentins ,les bresiliens et d'autres sont victimes de leur propre classe dirigeante...
Un vieil adage poulaire arabe  dit ceci: ses rois(entendez ses dirigeants) sont la cause de ses(le pays) malheurs !!!
Bonne soiree...

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est vrai que comparer la BNP  une banque  12000 clients est tellement pertinent


Bon alors la banque avait bien plus de clients, c'est une banque Islandaise, les 12.000 clients c'tait pour la  Belgique.




> Pour le reste a ne mrite mme pas qu'on y rponde.


Ca c'est de la super rponse trs argumente.

Vu que je suis un crtin fini tu peux m'expliquer ce qui se passe quand une banque fait faillite et que l'tat n'intervient pas?

Personnellement, des banques qui font faillite et o l'tat n'est pas intervenu,  je ne connais que ce cas-ci mais je serai ravis de connaitre les autres et leurs consquences.(il y a aussi Chypre mais c'est un mixte, chypre  quand mme nationalis ses banques)

et pour la prcision, je pense que  l'tat islandais est intervenu dans la faillite de Kauphting mais ils ont gel les comptes  l'tranger.

----------


## gangsoleil

> des mecs qui truandent le systme comme sport national et qui n'ont pas eu de compte a l'quilibre depuis je ne sais quand...


Petite prcision : ce sont les politiciens qui ont truand le systme, pas le peuple, qui lui a subi les conneries des dirigeants.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Petite prcision : ce sont les politiciens qui ont truand le systme, pas le peuple, qui lui a subi les conneries des dirigeants.


Les politiciens ont truand le systme au niveau europen, mais le peuple grec a oubli qu'il devait payer des impts depuis un bout de temps. revenu, taxes locales, TVA, ...)

Si on ajoute a ca la corruption gnralise et la main mise de l'glise, c'est pas un endroit ou j'irai mettre des sous.

@ Gppro, je pense que justement son exemple est trs reprsentatif.
Si le problme est si grave pour 12 000 personnes, il se passe quoi si la BNP tombe avec ses 7,7 millions de clients.
D'un seul coup, 10% de la population se retrouve sans moyen de paiement, comme interdit bancaire. Plus d'conomies, plus de carte de crdit, les autres banques sont submerg par les ouvertures de comptes et se demandent ce qu'il va se passer avec les dettes que la BNP avait chez eux(ils sont tous endett les uns avec les autres).

Bref, tu peux tre sur qu'on assisterait une faillite du systme en cascade.

Et d'un point de vue humain, essaye de te passer de ta carte de crdit pendant 10 jours et de toute source d'argent. Tu vas voir si c'est rigolo.

----------


## Zirak

> Les politiciens ont truand le systme au niveau europen, mais le peuple grec a oubli qu'il devait payer des impts depuis un bout de temps. revenu, taxes locales, TVA, ...)
> 
> Si on ajoute a ca la corruption gnralise et la main mise de l'glise, c'est pas un endroit ou j'irai mettre des sous.
> 
> @ Gppro, je pense que justement son exemple est trs reprsentatif.
> Si le problme est si grave pour 12 000 personnes, il se passe quoi si la BNP tombe avec ses 7,7 millions de clients.
> D'un seul coup, 10% de la population se retrouve sans moyen de paiement, comme interdit bancaire. Plus d'conomies, plus de carte de crdit, les autres banques sont submerg par les ouvertures de comptes et se demandent ce qu'il va se passer avec les dettes que la BNP avait chez eux(ils sont tous endett les uns avec les autres).
> 
> Bref, tu peux tre sur qu'on assisterait une faillite du systme en cascade.
> ...



Oui mais GPpro, il ne comprend pas que malgr le fait que les banques soient des %*^* qui se font leur bl sur le dos des pauvres, dans notre systme conomique bas sur l'argent, une banque gre plus de vies qu'une PME, elle gre d'ailleurs la vie de centaines de PME dont X personnes dpendent de chacune d'entre-elles, et qu'une banque qui se casse la gueule, cela fait plus de dgts qu'une PME de 50 personnes qui ferme...

Donc oui le systme est pourri, oui c'est super moche d'tre aussi alins par l'argent, mais c'est tellement bien foutu, que tant qu'on en change pas, on est oblig de faire ce qu'on peut pour le sauver si on veut pas que des milliers de gens finissent dehors.

----------


## Franois M.

> Petite prcision : ce sont les politiciens qui ont truand le systme, pas le peuple, qui lui a subi les conneries des dirigeants.


En les rlisant, ce qui dmontre largement qu'il approuvait.

----------


## Franois M.

> qui n'ont pas eu de compte a l'quilibre depuis je ne sais quand... .


Soyons juste : c'est aussi le cas de la France depuis 40 ans (et c'est un trait caractristique de ce pays depuis Louis XIV).

----------


## r0d

> Soyons juste : c'est aussi le cas de la France depuis 40 ans (et c'est un trait caractristique de ce pays depuis Louis XIV).


Soyons juste: c'est le cas des trois quarts des pays de la plante depuis deux sicles. C'est inhrent au modle conomique d'accumulation. En gros, si un pays ne s'endette pas, il ne peut pas tenir la course de l'accumulation. Quelques pays sortent leurs pingles du jeu (l'Allemagne, et en ce moment la Chine), mais l'immense majorit des pays n'atteint jamais l'quilibre.

----------


## ManusDei

http://www.lemonde.fr/europe/article...6112_3214.html

----------


## Franois M.

> http://www.lemonde.fr/europe/article...6112_3214.html


Ah ! la Grce ! Patrie des Danades et du tonneau ponyme ....

----------


## GPPro

Bizarre qu'aucun de nos amoureux de l'Allemagne/europe/libralisme n'est parl du canular relay par une chane allemande et qui montre  quel point ces gens l (je parle des libraux/pro europe librale, pas spcialement des allemands, je prcise avant que les adeptes de procs en sorcellerie de ce forum ne se dchanent) ont une pitre opinion de ceux qui ne pensent pas comme eux...

----------


## Franois M.

> Bizarre qu'aucun de nos amoureux de l'Allemagne/europe/libralisme n'est parl du canular relay par une chane allemande..


Je ne regarde dj pas la TV franaise et de toute manire mon allemand n'est pas (enfin, plus) suffisant pour regarder la TV allemande; donc j'ai rat le canular. On peut en savoir plus ?

----------


## GPPro

> Je ne regarde dj pas la TV franaise et de toute manire mon allemand n'est pas (enfin, plus) suffisant pour regarder la TV allemande; donc j'ai rat le canular. On peut en savoir plus ?


Des humoristes allemands ont truqu un discours de Varoufakis (j'ai pas bien compris si c'tait juste une photo ou une vido avec un plan de coupe) en lui faisant faire un doigt d'honneur  Merkel ou je ne sais qui. L'info a t reprise comme telle par une srieuse chane allemande. Le sous-entendu ici tant qu'ils pensent que les partis d'extrmes gauche sont peupls de barbare qui ne savent pas s'exprimer sans insulte. (je sais, vu ton profil de troll je te tends une perche l)

----------


## Franois M.

> (je sais, vu ton profil de troll je te tends une perche l)


La paille et la poutre .....

----------


## BenoitM

> Bizarre qu'aucun de nos amoureux de l'Allemagne/europe/libralisme n'est parl du canular relay par une chane allemande et qui montre  quel point ces gens l (je parle des libraux/pro europe librale, pas spcialement des allemands, je prcise avant que les adeptes de procs en sorcellerie de ce forum ne se dchanent) ont une pitre opinion de ceux qui ne pensent pas comme eux...


Euh non parce que de manire gnrale, je ne commente aucun sujet, je ne fais que rpondre au post des gens.
Sinon si tu veux lancer un sujet dessus tu peux je serai ravis d'y rpondre si j'ai quelque chose  dire sur le sujet, mais je pense que ca se limitera  dire que c'est dbile comme faon de procder et que l'Allemagne et la Grce devraient se rendre compte qu'ils sont sur un mme bateau.

----------


## BenoitM

Bon finalement je crois que je vais pas trop commenter leurs trucs :
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/monde...n-4-actes.html
C'est bien trop compliqu pour moi  ::marteau:: 

Bon part contre parler du Ministre grec, c'est un peu mensong puisque l'interview datte de 2013 quand il n'tait pas encore ministre.

----------


## Escapetiger

_En agissant avec prudence et dtermination, Alexis Tsipras a su contourner la stratgie du "noeud coulant" des Europens. Dsormais, la pression est de nouveau sur Angela Merkel._



> Et si, dsormais, la pression dans l'affaire grecque s'exerait surtout sur les... Europens ? A mesure que l'on se rapproche de la date cruciale du 9 avril, o l'Etat grec devra dbourser 458 millions d'euros au FMI, on assiste en effet  un remarquable retournement. [...]


http://www.latribune.fr/economie/uni...on-466309.html
_Grce : comment Tsipras a renvers la situation_



> La stratgie europenneTemporiser pour renforcer sa positionL'offensive feutreLe rapprochement avec MoscouLe risque du 9 avrilLa pression revient sur Angela MerkelTsipras Cunctator

----------


## pmithrandir

Trs intressant..

A voir de toute faon si on va accepter longtemps la situation d'un cot comme de l'autre.

D'un cot on pourrait dire qu'on y a tous intrt, mais si on regarde les sommes en jeux, 300 milliards d'eurox, le reste de l'europe peut largement l'encaisser en laissant crever les grecs. C'est le danger de cette politique.
Depuis le dbut, certains financier rappellent que la Grce, c'est rien dans l'UE... et c'est peut tre en plein dans un dfaut qu'on s'en rendrait compte.

Nous ca nous couterait combien environ ? 20, 30, 40 milliard ? rien d'impossible si c'est pour rsoudre une bonne fois pour toute le problme. LEurope est presque sure de regagner en capitalisation boursire sur l'euro ces 300 milliards rien qu'en taux de change...

----------


## deuche

Je n'ai pas lu l'article, mais je pense pouvoir dire sans trop me tromper que l'on ne peut pas vouloir tout et son contraire.
Si Tsipras ne veut pas se conforter aux rgles qui lui sont imposs par la Troka il n'a qu' quitter l'UE et revenir  la Drachme.

Il me semble que Junker a t on ne peut plus clair au sujet de la dmocratie Grecque d'un ct et l'application des traits Europens de l'autre.

Le truc, c'est qu'effectivement si la Grce sort de l'euro vous pouvez tre sr que l'oligarchie aura tout intrt  ce que cela se passe mal pour eux. Sinon, vous imaginez bien que cela pourrait donner des ides aux autres.

Quoique extrmement cynique ce raisonnement risque bien de ne pas tre le bon : si la Grce sort de l'euro et qu'elle retrouve sa Drachme, il y a de fortes chances pour qu'elle retrouve de la croissance et que son conomie repartent tout doucement.

Vous vous rendrez compte qu'il existera toujours des prteurs que le drame tant attendu narrivera pas et que lon parlera trs peu de la Grce dans les mdias des fois que cela puisse donner des ides aux autres

Il n'y a rien de mieux  un pays qu'il puisse retrouver son droit rgalien.

----------


## Invit

Promettre des choses impossibles pour se faire lire  ::): 


J'ai toujours pens qu'il fallait les faire sortir de l'euro au lieu de leur verser ces milliards parce qu'ils ont tricher pour y entrer...

----------


## deuche

C'est Goldman Sach qui a fait en sorte que la Grce puisse tre dans la zone euro.
Il me semble que la premire personne responsable de ce fait est Loukas Papadmos.

Ensuite, c'est bien la mme personne qui devient vice-prsident de la BCE, la mme qui devient 1er ministre de la Grce au plus fort de la crise.

Il ne reste que 6 mois premier ministre.
6 mois durant lesquels il met la Grce  genoux, il privatise  tour de bras.
Ces gens-l sont des traitres, ils mriteraient quils soient jugs  ce titre et de croupir dans une gele jusqu la fin de leurs jours.

Lide  la base nest pas que la Grce doive sortir de lUE, cest plutt quelle naurait jamais d y rentrer et encore moins adopter l'euro.
A noter cependant que le Pire reprsente la plus grande flotte darmateurs au monde, ctait le joyau de la Grce et cest donc Loukas Papadmos dont les postes au sein de lUnion Europenne font partie des plus prestigieux qui est le principal responsable de ltat dans lequel se trouvent les Grecs.

----------


## ManusDei

Pour les traitres il faut un bcher, comme on le faisait si bien avant. Ah, nostalgie quand tu nous tiens...

----------


## Franois M.

> C'est Goldman Sach qui a fait en sorte que la Grce puisse tre dans l'UE.


As tu une source crdible  l'appui de ton mensonge hont ?

Le 8/6/1959 la Grce met le souhait de s'associer   la CEE.
Le 1/11/1962 la Grce est associe  la CEE.
Son adhsion pleine date du 1/1/1982.

Peut tre qu'au sein de l'UPR, on peut rpter des mensonges et les faire passer pour des vrits, mais ici a marche moins bien.

----------


## deuche

Il n'aura chapp  personne, enfin  part  toi qui ergote sur la smantique que c'est bien de l'adoption de l'euro dont il s'agit.

Rien  voir avec une quelconque malhonntet de ma part mais qui peut laisser perplexe le lecteur sur les intentions relles de ladoption de la Grce  la zone euro.

Soyons sre dune chose : personne dautre na voulu faire le boulot  la place de Papadmos et quant aux sources, je te laisse mettre les liens toi-mme, ce nest pas cela qui manque sur le web.

----------


## Franois M.

> Il n'aura chapp  personne, enfin  part  toi qui ergote sur la smantique que c'est bien de l'adoption de l'euro dont il s'agit..


Tu te fous de la gueule du monde ?

Cette technique est habituelle chez toi : tu profres un mensonge hont, en esprant que a passe, et quand on te met le nez dans ton caca tu corriges ta phrase en prtendant que ce n'est pas ce que tu as dis (c'est pour a que je "quotte" systmatiquement tes conneries pour limiter tes possibilits de manipulation; cf. les dpenses nergtiques au XIXme sicle, la Crime, etc ...)

Ca ne change rien au fait que mme aprs ta manipulation, ton affirmation reste fausse : GS a aid la Grce a manipuler ses comptes, c'est vrai, mais tu prsentes les choses comme si GS avait fait du lobbying pour l'entre de la Grce dans l'Euro, et l a reste n'importe quoi.

----------


## GPPro

> Tu te fous de la gueule du monde ?
> 
> Cette technique est habituelle chez toi : tu profres un mensonge hont, en esprant que a passe, et quand on te met le nez dans ton caca tu corriges ta phrase en prtendant que ce n'est pas ce que tu as dis (c'est pour a que je "quotte" systmatiquement tes conneries pour limiter tes possibilits de manipulation; cf. les dpenses nergtiques au XIXme sicle, la Crime, etc ...)
> 
> Ca ne change rien au fait que mme aprs ta manipulation, ton affirmation reste fausse : GS a aid la Grce a manipuler ses comptes, c'est vrai, mais tu prsentes les choses comme si GS avait fait du lobbying pour l'entre de la Grce dans l'Euro, et l a reste n'importe quoi.


Et bah alors le rac, on est en mal de combat aujourd'hui ? Belle indignation en tout cas, cela dit, je ne suis vraiment pas sr que a en vaille la peine  :;):

----------


## deuche

> Peut tre qu'au sein de l'UPR, on peut rpter des mensonges et les faire passer pour des vrits, mais ici a marche moins bien.


Mais toi, concrtement, de quel message es-tu le porteur ? Quelle cause dfends-tu ?

Nous  l'UPR on vous explique l'arnaque de l'UE, tout comme on vous aurait expliqu l'arnaque de Vichy. 
L'essentiel de notre rhtorique est bas sur le fonctionnement des traits Europens.

Il n'existe pas une formation politique mieux aux faits du fonctionnement interne de l'UE.
Mais des mecs comme toi sont l uniquement pour cautionner un systme, parce que la position pro UE est politiquement correcte.

C'est facile de vouloir cracher sur la moindre imprcision de ma part, alors mme que notre mouvement est entirement compos de Franaises et de Franais normaux, dont je fais parti et qui en ont marre de tous ces mensonges qui effectivement inondent les ondes  longueur de journe.

Moi au moins j'ai le mrite de vouloir que les choses changent en associant la parole aux actes.
Toi, tu sers juste  rien.

----------


## Franois M.

> Et bah alors le rac


Et fier de l'tre !

Ca te dfrise le gauchard ?

----------


## GPPro

> Et fier de l'tre !
> 
> Ca te dfrise le gauchard ?


Moi c'est "communiste sanguinaire"  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

Pour revenir aux Grecs, ce qui m'inquite le plus en ce moment pour le peuple grec, c'est la rapprochement que semble vouloir faire Tsipras avec Poutine. Ce n'est jamais bon de vendre son me au diable, un jour ou l'autre on le paie, et cher ... 
Je serais Grec, j'aurais peut-tre vot pour Tsipras mais j'aurais les boules de le voir signer des trucs avec Poutine !  ::aie::

----------


## Escapetiger

Pour affiner tes crits Jon, voici un entretien avec Vladimir Fdorovski * paru dans le Figaro  propos des relations entre la Grce et la Russie :

http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/monde/201...e-alliance.php
_Vladimir Fdorovski : Grce et Russie, la Sainte Alliance_

* crivain russe d'origine ukrainienne, actuellement le plus dit en France. Diplomate, il a jou un rle actif dans la chute du communisme, il fut promoteur de la perestroika puis porte-parole d'un des premiers partis dmocratiques russes.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pour affiner tes crits Jon, voici un entretien avec Vladimir Fdorovski * paru dans le Figaro  propos des relations entre la Grce et la Russie :
> 
> http://www.lefigaro.fr/vox/monde/201...e-alliance.php
> _Vladimir Fdorovski : Grce et Russie, la Sainte Alliance_
> 
> * crivain russe d'origine ukrainienne, actuellement le plus dit en France. Diplomate, il a jou un rle actif dans la chute du communisme, il fut promoteur de la perestroika puis porte-parole d'un des premiers partis dmocratiques russes.


On en revient toujours  l'Ukraine et l'escalade vers une possible guerre. Je trouve un peu facile de mettre la responsabilit d'une guerre sur les USA parce qu'ils s'apprtent  livrer des armes  l'Ukraine, alors que Poutine a carrment des troupes et du matriel sur le terrain. Si guerre il y a, la responsabilit en incombera  la Russie et  Poutine, uniquement.

----------


## GPPro

> On en revient toujours  l'Ukraine et l'escalade vers une possible guerre. Je trouve un peu facile de mettre la responsabilit d'une guerre sur les USA parce qu'ils s'apprtent  livrer des armes  l'Ukraine, alors que Poutine a carrment des troupes et du matriel sur le terrain. Si guerre il y a, la responsabilit en incombera  la Russie et  Poutine, uniquement.


Et absolument pas aux gens ayant encourags une "rvolution" parce qu'un gouvernement a refus de "signer des accords commerciaux avec l'Europe".

----------


## deuche

> Pour revenir aux Grecs, ce qui m'inquite le plus en ce moment pour le peuple grec, c'est la rapprochement que semble vouloir faire Tsipras avec Poutine. Ce n'est jamais bon de vendre son me au diable, un jour ou l'autre on le paie, et cher ... 
> Je serais Grec, j'aurais peut-tre vot pour Tsipras mais j'aurais les boules de le voir signer des trucs avec Poutine !



Parce que tu trouves que c'est mieux que de signer des trucs avec les USA ?

Et si on ne prsentait les USA que sous l'angle de Guantanamo et de la torture ? Du fait qu'ils fabriquent eux-mmes des terroristes pour rpondre  leur propre indicateurs de lutte sur ce sujet ? Si on rptait en boucle que lorsque tu nais noir aux USA tu as une chance sur trois d'aller en prison. Que le taux demprisonnement aux usa est le plus lev au monde ? Si on te rptait en boucle que les USA est une nation va-t-en-guerre, quaprs chacune de leurs interventions dans un pays cest encore plus le bordel quavant ? Si on te disait, en boucle, que les USA taient lune des nations les plus dteste au monde ? Que penserais-tu des USA ?

Alors, si  linverse on te prsentait parfois la Russie comme une grande nation, aurais-tu autant peur ?
N'est-ce pas grce en grande partie grace  elle si aujourdhui tu peux tre Charlie ?

----------


## Gooby

Allez, un indice: Il n'y a pas un gentil et un mchant dans cette histoire.  ::mrgreen::

----------


## deuche

> Je trouve un peu facile de mettre la responsabilit d'une guerre sur les USA parce qu'ils s'apprtent  livrer des armes  l'Ukraine, alors que Poutine a carrment des troupes et du matriel sur le terrain.


Les preuves, elles sont o ? Les USA ont publis des photos qui datent de 2008.

Au fait, on en est o de l'affaire de l'avion qui s'est crash sur le sol Ukrainien ? Moi j'ai en tte que les Russes disent que c'est un chasseur Ukrainien qui a descendu l'avion avec photo satellite  l'appui, qu'ils attendent toujours les photos des amricains...

Au fait elles disent quoi les boites noire ? Je pose la question car quand l'avion a t pulvrise sur la montagne dans les Alpes, moins de 36h aprs on avait accs  l'enregistrement sonore.

L, un an aprs, bien que les boites noires soient en bon tat on ne sait toujours pas ce qu'il s'est pass.
Mais une chose est claire : c'est la faute des Russes...

----------


## Gooby

> Les preuves, elles sont o ? Les USA ont publis des photos qui datent de 2008.
> 
> Au fait, on en est o de l'affaire de l'avion qui s'est crash sur le sol Ukrainien ? Moi j'ai en tte que les Russes disent que c'est un chasseur Ukrainien qui a descendu l'avion avec photo satellite  l'appui, qu'ils attendent toujours les photos des amricains...
> 
> Au fait elles disent quoi les boites noire ? Je pose la question car quand l'avion a t pulvrise sur la montagne dans les Alpes, moins de 36h aprs on avait accs  l'enregistrement sonore.
> 
> L, un an aprs, bien que les boites noires soient en bon tat on ne sait toujours pas ce qu'il s'est pass.
> Mais une chose est claire : c'est la faute des Russes...


Ces botes noires sont pas justement dtenus par les Russes? 
Et recommence par avec le coup des photos, tu vas encore sortir Simara de sa tanire  ::lol::

----------


## Zirak

> Ces botes noires sont pas justement dtenus par les Russes?


Quoi ??? Tu oses insinuer que ce sont les gentils russes qui ont les boites noires et qui ne rvlent pas la vrit ? Tu es fou ! C'est compltement IM-PO-SSI-BLE !

Si la Russie avait effectivement les botes noires, elle se serait empresse d'en rvler le contenu pour prouver ses affirmations et montrer que ce sont les amricains qui mentent, car Poutine, il est honnte lui, cela ne lui viendrait jamais  l'ide d'affirmer que c'est un chasseur ukrainien qui a abattu l'avion, puis de planquer les boites noires pour que personne ne vrifie...

Aprs tout, dans le monde entier, il n'y a QUE les USA qui font des complots !

----------


## Captain_JS

> Quoi ??? Tu oses insinuer que ce sont les gentils russes qui ont les boites noires et qui ne rvlent pas la vrit ? Tu es fou ! C'est compltement IM-PO-SSI-BLE !
> 
> Si la Russie avait effectivement les botes noires, elle se serait empresse d'en rvler le contenu pour prouver ses affirmations et montrer que ce sont les amricains qui mentent, car Poutine, il est honnte lui, cela ne lui viendrait jamais  l'ide d'affirmer que c'est un chasseur ukrainien qui a abattu l'avion, puis de planquer les boites noires pour que personne ne vrifie...
> 
> Aprs tout, dans le monde entier, il n'y a QUE les USA qui font des complots !


Et d'ailleurs si les Russes avaient vraiment les boites noires Snowden les aurait prsent depuis le temps  :;):

----------


## Captain_JS

> On en revient toujours  l'Ukraine et l'escalade vers une possible guerre. Je trouve un peu facile de mettre la responsabilit d'une guerre sur les USA parce qu'ils s'apprtent  livrer des armes  l'Ukraine, alors que Poutine a carrment des troupes et du matriel sur le terrain. Si guerre il y a, la responsabilit en incombera  la Russie et  Poutine, uniquement.


C'est un peu facile aussi d'oublier que si les USA avaient voulu faire les choses proprement, ils auraient pu faire intervenir l'OTAN, ou pousser une rsolution pour des casques bleus en Ukraine (la Russie aurait pu mettre son vto mais a aurait montr le jeu de Poutine).
L ils font monter les enchres sans se dplacer, et en envoyant du matos pour clairement faire ch*er Poutine ... c'est un peu facile quand t'es derrire un ocan de piloter une nouvelle froide  distance  ::roll::

----------


## Escapetiger

> On en revient toujours  l'Ukraine et l'escalade vers une possible guerre. 
> (...)


Dans l'entretien avec Vladimir Fdorovski ici, il est plus question de diplomatie, d'affinits culturelles, religieuses et touristiques (conomie donc) entre la Grce et Russie :



> Poutine propose une sorte de concept de dfense du monde occidental, du monde chrtien face  l'islam mais aussi face au monde anglo-saxon, protestant. Beaucoup d'affinits unissent ces deux pays: la religion orthodoxe, tout d'abord. Cette religion qui est commune  une grande partie de leurs populations est un facteur important dans le contexte actuel. Ensuite le fait que les russes adorent la Grce comme destination touristique. Elle les attire pour leurs similitudes culturelles, religieuses et touristiques. Considrable, le tourisme russe reprsente une vritable manne financire pour la Grce.
> 
> Cette proximit n'est pas  sous-estimer car elle souligne,  mon sens, la tentative de Poutine de montrer qu'il n'est pas isol sur le plan international.


A titre personnel, pour avoir vcu avec une franco-grecque et ayant fait quelques sjours en Grce, je peux confirmer l'affinit des russes, ukrainiens avec les grecs et tous les balkans de manire gnrale.
Je pense qu' en Europe de l'ouest, nous fonctionnons encore inconsciemment comme du temps de la guerre froide avant la chute du mur de Berlin.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Parce que tu trouves que c'est mieux que de signer des trucs avec les USA ?


Je n'arrive pas  comprendre cette formulation ...




> Et si on ne prsentait les USA que sous l'angle de Guantanamo et de la torture ? Du fait qu'ils fabriquent eux-mmes des terroristes pour rpondre  leur propre indicateurs de lutte sur ce sujet ? Si on rptait en boucle que lorsque tu nais noir aux USA tu as une chance sur trois d'aller en prison. Que le taux demprisonnement aux usa est le plus lev au monde ? Si on te rptait en boucle que les USA est une nation va-t-en-guerre, quaprs chacune de leurs interventions dans un pays cest encore plus le bordel quavant ? Si on te disait, en boucle, que les USA taient lune des nations les plus dteste au monde ? Que penserais-tu des USA ?


Ben, en fait, tout a on l'a dj dit, on est tous d'accord. Pourtant, il n'en reste pas moins que les USA (aussi dtestables qu'ils puissent tre sur certains aspects), me paraissent plus corrects que la Russie de Poutine. Attention ! Je dis bien la Russie DE POUTINE.



> Alors, si  linverse on te prsentait parfois la Russie comme une grande nation, aurais-tu autant peur ?


Ben, trangement, plus tu me parles de Poutine comme un type bien, plus je me mfie de lui. Et  chaque fois que j'entends parler de lui, c'est louche. Et si, c'est pas louche, voire carrment un article  la Deuche, a sent tellement le mensonge que a renforce mon opinion ngative sur ce type.




> N'est-ce pas grce en grande partie grace  elle si aujourdhui tu peux tre Charlie ?


Non !




> Les preuves, elles sont o ?


Et les preuves du contraire ? Comment expliques-tu que des civils possdent un tel quipement ? Si c'tait le peuple russophone qui s'tait soulev, il n'aurait pas tout cet quipement...

----------


## deuche

> Et d'ailleurs si les Russes avaient vraiment les boites noires Snowden les aurait prsent depuis le temps


 :8O:  :8O: 

Renseignez-vous un peu.
Les Russes n'ont pas les botes noires.

Elles ont t remise aux responsables de la compagnie pour analyses aux pays-bas je crois.

On attends toujours les rsultats...

Normalement, vous devriez vous poser des questions plutt que de systmatiquement tout tourner  la drision.

Mais comme le disait un de mes excellents formateurs :
_C'est quant on n'a plus rien  dire que l'on commence  rire !_

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais comme le disait un de mes excellents formateurs :
> _C'est quant on n'a plus rien  dire que l'on commence  rire !_


J'espre juste que ce n'tait pas ton prof de franais !  ::weird::

----------


## Captain_JS

> J'espre juste que ce n'tait pas ton prof de franais !


C'tait un formateur ... surement un russe  ::D:

----------


## Zirak

> Renseignez-vous un peu.
> Les Russes n'ont pas les botes noires.
> 
> Elles ont t remise aux responsables de la compagnie pour analyses aux pays-bas je crois.
> 
> On attends toujours les rsultats...
> 
> Normalement, vous devriez vous poser des questions plutt que de systmatiquement tout tourner  la drision.
> 
> ...



Alors si on sait qu'elles sont en analyse aux Pays-Bas, pourquoi hier tu nous sors un laus comme a, insinuant que les USA sont fautifs et ferait de la retenue d'informations ? 




> Au fait elles disent quoi les boites noire ? Je pose la question car quand l'avion a t pulvrise sur la montagne dans les Alpes, moins de 36h aprs on avait accs  l'enregistrement sonore.


En gros c'est comme d'habitude, tu balances des allgations anti-US  partir de que dalle...

----------


## Gooby

Le pire, c'est que si il voulait vritablement faire de l'anti US, il y aurait matire  faire, et de faon trs document et dtaill. Mais l a donne limite envie de dfendre les Etats-Unis tant la critique est bancale et malhonnte.

----------


## deuche

Bon alors les zouaves vous croyez toujours que les Russes envahissent l'Ukraine ?
Sans blague !?

Vous allez pas tre du.

Il ny a eu aucune invasion russe en Ukraine, a dclar le directeur du renseignement militaire franais Christophe Gomart devant lAssemble nationale. 




> M. Frdric Lefebvre. Quelles sont nos relations avec la base de lOTAN de Norfolk ?
> 
> Gnral Christophe Gomart. Nous avons dexcellentes relations avec le commandant suprme alli Transformation (SACT) et les notes de renseignement de la DRM alimentent dailleurs la rflexion de lOTAN. En septembre prochain, le gnral Denis Mercier va succder au gnral Jean-Paul Palomros  ce poste.
> 
> La vraie difficult avec lOTAN, cest que le renseignement amricain y est prpondrant, tandis que le renseignement franais y est plus ou moins pris en compte  do limportance pour nous dalimenter suffisamment les commanders de lOTAN en renseignements dorigine franaise. LOTAN avait annonc que les Russes allaient envahir lUkraine alors que, selon les renseignements de la DRM, rien ne venait tayer cette hypothse  nous avions en effet constat que les Russes navaient pas dploy de commandement ni de moyens logistiques, notamment dhpitaux de campagne, permettant denvisager une invasion militaire et les units de deuxime chelon navaient effectu aucun mouvement. *La suite a montr que nous avions raison car, si des soldats russes ont effectivement t vus en Ukraine, il sagissait plus dune manuvre destine  faire pression sur le prsident ukrainien Porochenko que dune tentative dinvasion.*



Des soldats, pas des troupes.

source 
http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/14...5/c1415049.asp


Elle fait quoi la presse Franaise ?
Merde, ils sont o les Charlie dfenseurs de la libert d'expression ?
On nous aurait menti ?

Mais c'est qui les menteurs bon sang ?

Alors Jon, tes sources elles viennent d'o ?
Un petit lien stp, je suis sr que le Gnral Gomard raconte des bobards.
La preuve, a rime !

----------


## deuche

> Alors si on sait qu'elles sont en analyse aux Pays-Bas, pourquoi hier tu nous sors un laus comme a, insinuant que les USA sont fautifs et ferait de la retenue d'informations ? 
> 
> En gros c'est comme d'habitude, tu balances des allgations anti-US  partir de que dalle...


Pas  partir de que dalle.
D'abord au sujet des Pays-Bas j'ai dit je crois car la situation est plus complexe que cela en ralit. 

Mais ce qui est important de retenir c'est pourquoi on est au courant des enregistrements sonore du crash en France et rien sur celui de l'Ukraine ?
Pourtant les boites noire du MH17 sont en trs bon tat comparer  celle de l'A320.


http://www.francetvinfo.fr/faits-div...re_858189.html
Contenu des boites connues 36h aprs



http://www.lemonde.fr/europe/article...0837_3214.html
Contenu des boites inconnues 1 an aprs.

Mais rendormez-vous, je ne suis qu'un gros menteur. La preuve, c'est FranoisM qui le dit et la double preuve, a ne fait pas un an que le MH17 a t abattu. Voyez donc comme je mens.

En attendant ouvrez bien vos yeux :
Photo d'un satellite espion capt par les Russes transmise par les menteurs Russes qui ont demands aux USA de divulguer leurs propre photos...


Ils ont colls quoi les enfoirs de journalopes dans vos cerveaux ?
(faites un minimum de recherche pour savoir d'o viennent ces photos  l'origine. Un indice toutefois il existe encore des vrais journalistes mais pas en France). Je dvoile pas tout, sinon ce serait pas drle !

----------


## ManusDei

> Des soldats, pas des troupes.


 ::ptdr::  




> ...


Je suppose que si je trouve que c'est surprenant qu'elle soit en si bon tat aprs un missile et un crash (alors que celle qui est tomb dans les Alpes et pas dans un zone de conflit, mais qu'est-ce qu'elle a pris) c'est moi qui ai un problme ?

----------


## deuche

Oui c'est toi qui a un problme. Un avion qui s'ecrase  800km/h sur une montagne en choc frontale va tre literalement pulvris. C'est ce qui s'est produit pour l'A320. Lis un peu les comptes rendus. Ils ont retrouvs quelques tlphones portables, tous en trs mauvaise tat. 

A l'inverse, la thse du missile n'a peut-tre mme jamais exist. Certains pensent mme que l'avion ait pu tre descendu uniquement au canon.
Quant  rire parce que je relais l'analyse du responsable du renseignement militaire qui explique qu'en gros il n'existe pas d'invasion Russe mais juste quelques hommes, tu vas sans doute pouvoir m'clairer car je vois pas ce qu'il y a de drle de constater l'ampleur de la manipulation.

----------


## Simara1170

> Ces botes noires sont pas justement dtenus par les Russes? 
> Et recommence par avec le coup des photos, tu vas encore sortir Simara de sa tanire


Non, pour les photos, je vous renvoies sur l'autre post, j'ai la flemme de tout refaire  ::D: .
Mais oui en trs trs trs rsum, ce que dit deuche, c'est de la merde comme le prouve toute une srie de tweet post au moments des vnements avec photos o l'on peut trs facilement reconnatre des t-95 prpar pour le combat (blindage ractif mis en place + chenilles tout terrain + plus canon non musel).
Juste des soldats qu'il disait... Je suppose que les Russes se dplacent donc en tank, parce que c'est plus fun...

Sinon, c'est vrai que Poutine n'a jamais rien envoy en Crime : http://www.lapresse.ca/international...-en-crimee.php Boulet va... (j'essaye de rester poli, mais j'ai vraiment du mal avec deuche...)

Ah, et le petit fou rire du jour:




> Nous  l'UPR on vous explique l'arnaque de l'UE, tout comme on vous aurait expliqu l'arnaque de Vichy. 
> L'essentiel de notre rhtorique est bas sur le fonctionnement des traits Europens.


De la part d'un reprsentant de l'UPR qui ne sais mme pas comment un trait est ratifi en Europe, j'ai trouv a succulent....




> Oui c'est toi qui a un problme. Un avion qui s'ecrase  800km/h sur une montagne en choc frontale va tre literalement pulvris. C'est ce qui s'est produit pour l'A320. Lis un peu les comptes rendus. Ils ont retrouvs quelques tlphones portables, tous en trs mauvaise tat.


 Et sinon, tu connais l'nergie et la chaleur dgag par l'explosion d'une charge de 35 kg de C4 (c'est globalement ce qu'il y a dans un missile) enrob par une couche de mtal fragment et en fusion? Si jamais, la rponse est : un impact avec un truc pareil dans le buffet, c'est ce qu'on appelle une fabrication artisanale de confettis...




> A l'inverse, la thse du missile n'a peut-tre mme jamais exist. Certains pensent mme que l'avion ait pu tre descendu uniquement au canon.
> Quant  rire parce que je relais l'analyse du responsable du renseignement militaire qui explique qu'en gros il n'existe pas d'invasion Russe mais juste quelques hommes, tu vas sans doute pouvoir m'clairer car je vois pas ce qu'il y a de drle de constater l'ampleur de la manipulation.


Ok, soit, partons du principe que l'avion a t abattu au canon. Mme si pour ce faire, il faut tre  moins de 50m de la cible pour esprer mettre au moins la moiti des balles dans la cible.
Altitude de croisire d'un avion : entre 20 et 30 000 mtres. L'avion se fait abattre au canon, ce qui veut dire que soit la gouverne, soit la motorisation de l'appareil a t gravement endommage. Je suis gentil, on part du principe que les impacts ont dtruit les arrives de krosne. (si le racteur explose, c'est au bas 1500 litres de krosne qui s'enflamme, et explose par le dgagement de gaz, cf l'histoire de la fabrique de confettis). Bref, l'avion tombe en panne sche, et du coup, pique du nez... A ton avis, une chute de 20 000 mtres, t'arrives  quelle vitesse en bas? 50 km/h? 200? 400? 800?

A vue de nez, avec la loi de la gravitation, et l'acclration qui en dcoule, ce qui arrive en bas, ce n'est plus que le fuselage, les ailes ayant t arrache quand la carcasse a franchi le mur du son...

Quand aux allgations du chef d'tat-major, malheureusement, Poutine lui-mme a confirm qu'il avait raison... Bref, encore une fois, c'est du flan...

----------


## deuche

H le charlot tu sais lire ?

http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/14...5/c1415049.asp

Le Monsieur est responsable du renseignement militaire.
Le Monsieur dit peu ou prou ce que j'ai dj pu dire : il n'y a pas d'invasion Russes.

Moi aussi je peux dire :
Les Russe ont dbarqus avec un SNLE en plein centre ville d'Ukraine alors qu'il faisait une fte communautaire.
La preuve j'ai une photo.



Tu doutes vraiment de rien toi. 
A part un tweet minable t'as quoi d'autre ?

Simara1170 vs Gnral de l'arme Franaise.

C'est Simara1170 qui gagne !
 ::ptdr::  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

Allez digre l'info maintenant !

----------


## Jipt

> Les Russe ont dbarqu*s*   avec *un* SNLE en plein centre ville d'Ukraine alors qu'*il faisait* une fte communautaire.


Mais qui faisait la fte communautaire ? Le SNLE ? C'est quand que tu vas te dcider  crire franais, qu'on comprenne ?



source

----------


## Simara1170

> H le charlot tu sais lire ?
> 
> http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/14...5/c1415049.asp
> 
> Le Monsieur est responsable du renseignement militaire.
> Le Monsieur dit peu ou prou ce que j'ai dj pu dire : il n'y a pas d'invasion Russes.


Hey, le charlot, Poutine l'a reconnu officiellement dans une interview qu'il effectivement envoy des troupes d'assaut en Ukraine... Espce d'abruti fini tu sais lire un peu?
http://www.lapresse.ca/international...-en-crimee.php
http://www.pieuvre.ca/2015/03/09/pol...kraine-est-56/




> Moi aussi je peux dire :
> Les Russe ont dbarqus avec un SNLE en plein centre ville d'Ukraine alors qu'il faisait une fte communautaire.
> La preuve j'ai une photo.
> 
> 
> 
> Tu doutes vraiment de rien toi. 
> A part un tweet minable t'as quoi d'autre ?


Oh, j'en sais rien, une dclaration officielle du prsident Russe... Tu doutes de rien, c'est mme  a qu'on reconnait ceux de ton genre...



> Simara1170 vs Gnral de l'arme Franaise.
> 
> C'est Simara1170 qui gagne !
> 
> 
> Allez digre l'info maintenant !


Si la DST savait faire son taf, a saurais depuis le temps...
Allez digre le fait que les SS franais sont tout pourris, et que malgr une annonce officielle du prsident du pays incrimin, ils restent  dire, "non non, y'a rien eu". Allez, je t'en veux pas, on le sais maintenant que tu racontes que des conneries depuis le temps...

Crtin va...

 PS :Tiens, au fait, sur la photo satellite, j'ai ri : l'avion de chasse est un F-16... Les russes et les ukrainiens sont quips en Mig-29 et en SU-27... 
l'image est un montage de toute pice, comme le dmontre avec brio un site dont tu est assez fervent : http://www.les-crises.fr/actuukraine-15-11-2014/
M'enfin bon, on est plus  une dbilit prs hein?

----------


## deuche

On envahi pas un pays avec quelques hommes. Il n'y a rien dans ton lien qui relai l'AFP qui soit en contradiction avec le discours du gnral Gomard. En revanche ton lien pieuvre.ca me parait particulirement farfelu.




> La suite a montr que nous avions raison car, si des soldats russes ont effectivement t vus en Ukraine, il sagissait plus dune manuvre destine  faire pression sur le prsident ukrainien Porochenko que dune tentative dinvasion.


Poutine en date du 4 mars 2014, par le reporter Denis Hiault de l'AFP, nie toute intervention russe en Ukraine.

Dans tous les cas, je vous lis depuis le dbut en train de m'expliquer que la Russie envahi l'Ukraine, mme tes liens les plus srieux montrent que ce n'est pas le cas puisquil est question de quelques hommes.

Au-del de la polmique, il serait bon que vous lisiez l'intervention du gnral  l'assemble gnrale. Peut-tre alors vous mettrez un peu d'eau dans votre vin en reconnaissant qu'effectivement vous vous tes bien fait manipuler par les gentils atlantistes ! Le discours du gnral concorde galement avec celui de la nouvelle procureur de Crime sur de nombreux points. Bref il y a une logique dans tout cela mais tant que vous serez dans votre dlire de systmatiquement dnigrer le moindre de mes propos, jai bien peur que votre vision des faits soit quelque peu dformes.


Et puis quand on voit un pauvre Jipt systmatiquement corriger uniquement mes fautes lorsque mes contradicteurs en font des biens plus grosses, je me demande bien de quelle tentative minable il peut bien s'agir ?

Vous ne le comprenez pas, vous ne l'admettez pas, vous vous refusez  le voir mais l'occident ne fait pas partie des gentils dans tout ce marasme. Accepter ce fait, c'est aussi regarder l'actualit sous un autre angle.

Par exemple qui parmi vous taient au courant que Poutine et compagnie avaient rassembl les reprsentants de plus de la moiti de la plante, pour promouvoir un message de paix ?
Aucun relai dans la presse mainstream. Excusez du peu.

----------


## Darkzinus

> Et puis quand on voit un pauvre Jipt systmatiquement corriger uniquement mes fautes lorsque mes contradicteurs en font des biens plus grosses, je me demande bien de quelle tentative minable il peut bien s'agir ?


Srieusement relis toi quand mme  ::roll::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bon alors les zouaves vous croyez toujours que les Russes envahissent l'Ukraine ?
> Sans blague !?
> Vous allez pas tre du.
> Il ny a eu aucune invasion russe en Ukraine, a dclar le directeur du renseignement militaire franais Christophe Gomart devant lAssemble nationale. 
> Des soldats, pas des troupes.


Des soldats, ce sont des troupes, dsol. A moins que l'Ukraine propose des sjours de vacances pour les soldats russes de retour des massacres en Tchtchnie...
Et personne, ici n'a dit que les Russes allaient envahir l'Ukraine. On a simplement dit que Poutine avait arm la rbellion Ukrainienne, et envoy des troupes (des soldats) et du matriel pour mettre en pril la souverainet de l'Ukraine (tu sais ce que c'est, toi, la souverainet d'un pays, non ?). Et c'est exactement ce que dit le gnral Gomart. D'ailleurs, si tu as bien lu le texte que tu mets en lient, le gnral Gomart parle de la Chine et de la Russie comme des "grandes puissances militaires potentiellement dangereuses". On est loin de l'anglisme que tu prtes  Poutine, n'est-ce pas ? 

Tu devrais peut-tre mieux lire les sources que tu nous prsentes en fait, non ?  :;):

----------


## Captain_JS

> (tu sais ce que sais*c'est*, toi, la souverainet d'un pays, non ?)


Aller pour faire plaisir  deuche  :;):

----------


## deuche

> Des soldats, ce sont des troupes, dsol. A moins que l'Ukraine propose des sjours de vacances pour les soldats russes de retour des massacres en Tchtchnie...
> Et personne, ici n'a dit que les Russes allaient envahir l'Ukraine. On a simplement dit que Poutine avait arm la rbellion Ukrainienne, et envoy des troupes (des soldats) et du matriel pour mettre en pril la souverainet de l'Ukraine (tu sais ce que sais, toi, la souverainet d'un pays, non ?). Et c'est exactement ce que dit le gnral Gomart. D'ailleurs, si tu as bien lu le texte que tu mets en lient, le gnral Gomart parle de la Chine et de la Russie comme des "grandes puissances militaires potentiellement dangereuses". On est loin de l'anglisme que tu prtes  Poutine, n'est-ce pas ? 
> 
> Tu devrais peut-tre mieux lire les sources que tu nous prsentes en fait, non ?



Voil qui commence  tre intressant et constructif. Soyons prcis, si les troupes sont composs de soldats, des soldats ne forment pas forcment des troupes. La notion de troupes multiplie tout de mme la notion de soldats. 

Je suis bien content de t'entendre dire que personnes n'a dit ici que les Russes allaient envahir l'Ukraine. Je le dis car quand je tape "La Russie envahi la Crime" dans google, je tombe sur un nombre incalculable de liens faisant rfrence  cela. Mais bon, tu me diras que tu as employ un temps du futur...

Pour ce qui concerne la Chine et la Russie, en effet il s'agit de grandes puissances militaires qui sur certains points sont trs en avance sur les USA et notamment en ce qui concerne le brouillage des ondes.

----------


## Simara1170

Si jamais, deuche, un commando, c'est entre 4 et 8 gars, et c'est une troupe d'lite... Oh wait comme les Spetsnaz envoy par Poutine...
Cherche pas  jouer avec les mots. Accessoirement, un blind, chez toi a s'appelle comment? un minibus?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Voil qui commence  tre intressant et constructif. Soyons prcis, si les troupes sont composs de soldats, des soldats ne forment pas forcment des troupes. La notion de troupes multiplie tout de mme la notion de soldats. 
> 
> Je suis bien content de t'entendre dire que personnes n'a dit ici que les Russes allaient envahir l'Ukraine. Je le dis car quand je tape "La Russie envahi la Crime" dans google, je tombe sur un nombre incalculable de liens faisant rfrence  cela. Mais bon, tu me diras que tu as employ un temps du futur...
> 
> Pour ce qui concerne la Chine et la Russie, en effet il s'agit de grandes puissances militaires qui sur certains points sont trs en avance sur les USA et notamment en ce qui concerne le brouillage des ondes.


Ha ! En effet, on a fait la distinction  entre la Crime et le reste de l'Ukraine, parce que, la Crime, les Russes ont tellement fait vite pour l'envahir qu'il n'y a mme pas eu le temps de faire polmiques. Donc, ou les Russes ont envahi la Crime, en Ukraine, ils ont juste envoy des troupes (oui, je redis des troupes), pour fomenter et alimenter la rbellion, puis affronter les troupes lgitimes Ukrainiennes.

Les propos du Gnral sur la Chine et la Russie ne mentionnent aucunement leurs avances technologiques, mais simplement qu'elles reprsentent une menace, contrairement aux USA, qui sont nos allis.

----------


## Gijobs

Faut tre raliste un minimum, si il y a des soldats c'est pas pour la paix comme l'explique trs bien chaque pays entrant en guerre  ::):  

Le conflit pourrait se rsoudre facilement, hors il y a toujours quelqu'un qui vient vous insuffl un peu de haine et fourni 2-3 armes de guerre  ::):

----------


## r0d

Salut,

pour revenir au sujet initial (la Grce et Syriza), de plus en plus d'analystes commencent  considrer l'hypothse d'un grexit (greece exit; sortie de la Grce de l'UE) avec srieux. Voir par exemple ce dernier papier de R. Godin (La Tribune).

----------


## Simara1170

Bah qu'il en sorte de l'Europe, et qu'il aille voir les coupains roskov, il r-apprendront une maxime issue de leur mythologie : tomber de Charybde en Scylla... Et accessoirement, a permettras peut-tre  l'Europe  se remettre en question et  modifier son fonctionnement dans la bonne direction...

Au niveau diplomatique, j'espre que les Grecs sont quand mme au courant qu'ils vont se mettre  dos pas mal de monde... Ce qui risque de leur nuire encore plus durablement...

----------


## ManusDei

> Au niveau diplomatique, j'espre que les Grecs sont quand mme au courant qu'ils vont se mettre  dos pas mal de monde... Ce qui risque de leur nuire encore plus durablement...


En mme temps, aujourd'hui l'Europe demande de rduire la dpense sans laisser  l'Etat Grec les moyens de rformer l'impt et de s'attaquer  la fraude fiscale.

Donc il sont un peu coincs, non ?

----------


## Invit

La Grce est comme un prisonnier qui a pris perpte et qui en  plus rien  faire...

----------


## Gijobs

Comme d'hab, a va finir en guerre civile parce que les gens en auront ras le cul.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Salut,
> 
> pour revenir au sujet initial (la Grce et Syriza), de plus en plus d'analystes commencent  considrer l'hypothse d'un grexit (greece exit; sortie de la Grce de l'UE) avec srieux. Voir par exemple ce dernier papier de R. Godin (La Tribune).


Bonjour,

Dans l'actualit de ce jour :
http://www.franceinfo.fr/actu/europe...changer-701248
_Rfrendum en Grce : ce que le "oui" ou le "non" peut changer_ (Rdaction de France Info)

----------


## MABROUKI

bonjour
L'issue de ce genre de referendum ,que je qualifierai de "faux referendum"  etant connue  l'avance et vient d'etre confirme par les resultats aujourdhui ,qui en substance se resume  "voulez-vous plus d'austerite ou non (= plus taxes et impots,des reductions de salaires)" ne peut qu'entrainer un NON massif dans n'importe quel pays digne de ce nom sur la planete....
Or un referendum sur des questions fiscales fort complexe meme pour des experts est innopportun comme referendum,vu que les citoyens lambda sont peu rompues  ces questions...
A la limite un referendum  du genre "Mandat sans limite pour Mr Tsipras-Socrate  ,pour negocier la dette avec l'ue,y compris la sortie de la zone euro ,oui ou non" aurait ete plus clair pour les electeurs lamba grecs et honnete politiquement...
Les suites de cette crise financiere grecque me semblent  rebondissement ,d'autant que d'apres les declarations d'un ancien president de la COFACE  un quotidian algerien,aucune procedure n'est prevu  Bruxelles dans ce cas d'espece ...
Attendons donc les rebondissements ,y compris les volte-faces du diabolique FMI...

----------


## Franois M.

Tiens, un point de vue un peu dcal sur la Grce :

http://www.lepoint.fr/invites-du-poi...943324_2428.ph

----------


## GPPro

> Tiens, un point de vue un peu dcal sur la Grce :
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/invites-du-poi...943324_2428.ph


Dcal  droite. TRES  droite.

----------


## Franois M.

> Dcal  droite. TRES  droite.


Ah bon ? Disons tout au plus un peu  moins gauchisant que d'ordinaire.

----------


## Escapetiger

> Tiens, un point de vue un peu dcal sur la Grce :
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/invites-du-poi...943324_2428.php
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vraiment intressant comme point de vue, j'en ai lu un autre galement ces temps-ci, dans l'autre sens :
Des Grecs dpensiers ou malhonntes le tour des ides reues

----------


## GPPro

> Vraiment intressant comme point de vue, j'en ai lu un autre galement ces temps-ci, dans l'autre sens :
> Des Grecs dpensiers ou malhonntes le tour des ides reues


Son point de vue n'est mme pas intressant, en plus il balance de graves accusations sans le moindre commencement d'un dbut de preuve... Mais bon, c'est le point hein, aucune surprise.

----------


## r0d

Pour info: discours de Tsipras au parlement Europen - 8 juillet 2015

----------


## ManusDei

D'ailleurs r0d, tu seras probablement intress de voir que le cas Grec (si j'ose dire) divise profondment les militants des partis politiques en France. Un peu moins leurs responsables, mais tu pourras trouver des soutiens au gouvernement Grec un peu partout (De Villepin, Mlenchon), et un Sarkozy qui semble avoir chang d'avis sur le sujet, et des opposants toujours  droite comme au PS.

http://blogs.mediapart.fr/edition/le...r-pour-leurope

----------


## Jon Shannow

> D'ailleurs r0d, tu seras probablement intress de voir que le cas Grec (si j'ose dire) divise profondment les militants des partis politiques en France. Un peu moins leurs responsables, mais tu pourras trouver des soutiens au gouvernement Grec un peu partout (De Villepin, Mlenchon), et un Sarkozy qui semble avoir chang d'avis sur le sujet, et des opposants toujours  droite comme au PS.
> 
> http://blogs.mediapart.fr/edition/le...r-pour-leurope


C'est dommage qu'il finisse mal, mais le discours est beau et bon.

----------


## r0d

> D'ailleurs r0d, tu seras probablement intress de voir que le cas Grec (si j'ose dire) divise profondment les militants des partis politiques en France. Un peu moins leurs responsables, mais tu pourras trouver des soutiens au gouvernement Grec un peu partout (De Villepin, Mlenchon), et un Sarkozy qui semble avoir chang d'avis sur le sujet, et des opposants toujours  droite comme au PS.


Oui j'en suis bien conscient. D'un point de vue purement idologique, Syriza ne rentre pas dans les cases de l'chiquier politique franais, c'est pour a.
Moi ce qui m'interpelle pour l'instant, c'est la raction du FN ( fond du ct de Syriza). Ce n'est pas vraiment que a m'tonne (bien que je ne m'imaginais pas que ce soit aussi marqu), mais disons que j'ai encore du mal  cerner leur stratgie  long terme.

<HS>Je prcise parce qu'on me fait souvent le reproche: je m'intresse de prs au FN parce que je pense (je me trompe peut-tre hein, je suis pas devin) que ce parti va avoir un rle trs important dans les annes qui viennent, et pas uniquement en France. Des changements profonds sont  luvre en ce moment en Europe, au moins au niveau des ides politiques, et tout ce qui peut avoir de l'influence dans ces changements m'intresse</HS>




> http://blogs.mediapart.fr/edition/le...r-pour-leurope


Merci pour le lien  ::):

----------


## Kaamui

r0d, je penses que leur stratgie est d'tre l o seront les lecteurs qui en ont ras le bol d'tre pris pour des cons (Ils misent sur une part bien plus importante de dsespr que dans les sondages). Et  mon grand dsespoir, la Marine LePen fait a tellement bien, que a va vraiment tre dcisif les annes qui suivent comme tu dis.

----------


## r0d



----------


## BenoitM

Mouais, faudrait ajouter en plus du drapeau allemand :
le drapeau de l'espagne, irlande, autriche, finlandes et surement encore quelque uns
Il est facile de se cach derrire l'Allemagne

----------


## r0d

C'est pas faux.
Mais les dirigeants allemands ont tout de mme une place de choix dans la responsabilit de ce qui est en train de ce passer. En particulier de par l'orientation conomique de l'Europe qui est essentiellement le rsultat des choix des dirigeants allemands.

----------


## r0d

Pour info: une interview de Varoufakis absolument passionnante (interview ralise avant la signature de l'accord d'hier). Clic.

----------


## BenoitM

> Pour info: une interview de Varoufakis absolument passionnante (interview ralise avant la signature de l'accord d'hier). Clic.


Dans son interview, on voit quand mme bien que mme si l'Allemagne a un role prohiminant tous les tats sont  l'unissons sur le traitement  accorder  la Grce.

ps: Comment on peut mettre des pouces en bas  quelqu'un qui partage un lien?  ::weird:: 
(quoique quand je vois les pouces en bas, j'ai l'impression que c'est plus des gens qui mettent des pouces en bas en fonction de l'auteur qu'en fonction de ce qui crit dans le poste)

----------


## GPPro

> C'est pas faux.
> Mais les dirigeants allemands ont tout de mme une place de choix dans la responsabilit de ce qui est en train de ce passer. En particulier de par l'orientation conomique de l'Europe qui est essentiellement le rsultat des choix des dirigeants allemands.


Les gens devraient relire un peu l'histoire de la mise en place de la monnaie unique et comment les allemands ont tout fait pour que ce soit  leur avantage (de la faute des franais aussi, parce qu'on voulait absolument les avoir dans cette monnaie unique d'o toutes les concessions qui leur ont t faites).

----------


## Kaamui

> Dans son interview, on voit quand mme bien que mme si l'Allemagne a un role prohiminant tous les tats sont  l'unissons sur le traitement  accorder  la Grce.
> 
> ps: Comment on peut mettre des pouces en bas  quelqu'un qui partage un lien? 
> (quoique quand je vois les pouces en bas, j'ai l'impression que c'est plus des gens qui mettent des pouces en bas en fonction de l'auteur qu'en fonction de ce qui crit dans le poste)


Ah ben pour une fois tu me fais plaisir BenoitM, on est d'accord, y'a des gros dbiles qui ne font que cliquer sur les pouces rouges. Je te mets un pouce vert tiens (a n'arrive pas souvent)


Bon sinon j'aimerais avoir l'avis de tt le monde, car je n'ai pas pu m'informer ces derniers jours.  Quelles sont vos hypothses sur les coulisses qui ont conduit au retournement de veste de Tspiras ? Trop de pression ? Trop peur donc on passe la patate chaude au prochain parti ? Accord secret avec le FMI ?

----------


## Marco46

> Bon sinon j'aimerais avoir l'avis de tt le monde, car je n'ai pas pu m'informer ces derniers jours.  Quelles sont vos hypothses sur les coulisses qui ont conduit au retournement de veste de Tspiras ? Trop de pression ? Trop peur donc on passe la patate chaude au prochain parti ? Accord secret avec le FMI ?


C'est pas un retournement de veste. Tsipras a dit clairement qu'il ne voulait pas sortir de l'euro. Il n'en a jamais t question. A partir de l la position allemande est un chantage : On vous coupe les robinets tant que vous faites pas ce qu'on vous dit.

C'est donc simple, c'est un chantage  la vie  la mort. La Grce a besoin de rouvrir ses banques immdiatement et ils n'taient pas prts pour changer de monnaie.

La responsabilit de ce qu'il va se passer en Grce dans les prochaines annes repose dsormais  100% sur les paules allemande mais vu leur sens de l'thique et des responsabilits ils vont s'en laver les mains et accuser les autres des problmes qui vont arriver quand un pays faisant partie intgrante de l'espace Schengen va s'crouler.

----------


## BenoitM

Tsipras a cru qu'il pourrait ngocier avec le FMI et l'Eurogroupe
Il a vu qu'ils ne voulait pas ngocier donc ils ont du se plier  leurs volonter.

Il n'y a pas de solution. 
C'est soit tu acceptes les conditions qui sont extrmement dure, soit tu as plus d'argent et plus de systme montaires donc plus d'conomie en grce et plus de pays.

Aprs tu peux encore dcider de creer ta propre monnaie mais bon ca se fait pas en 2 jours or couper les vivre  la grce si.

Donc soit tu prends tes responsabilits, soit tu fous ton pays dans une merde encore plus profonde en te disant j'ai resist...

----------


## ManusDei

Egalement, il gagne la "paix" jusqu'en 2018, donc il va avoir du temps pour rformer l'impt par exemple.
Clairement a va se faire dans un cadre pourri, mais si il arrive a redresser l'conomie grecque il restera toujours la possibilit d'envoyer chier les dbiteurs.

----------


## Marco46

> Tsipras a cru qu'il pourrait ngocier avec le FMI et l'Eurogroupe
> Il a vu qu'ils ne voulait pas ngocier donc ils ont du se plier  leurs volonter.


Le soucis c'est que les europens ont prtendu vouloir ngocier alors qu'ils ne l'ont jamais fait. *Un chantage ce n'est pas de la ngociation*. L'interview poste par r0d est particulirement clairante sur ce point.

En d'autres termes Tsipras s'est plant parce que les europens ont tout fait pour qu'il se plante. Et c'est a que je trouve irresponsable. Ils ne tiennent absolument aucun compte du peuple grec. Le droit des peuples  disposer d'eux-mmes, qui est au fondement de ce qu'on appelle la libert, ne peut pas tre mis de ct pour les raisons voques par le ministre allemand des finances  savoir : "Si on tient compte des lections alors qu'on est 19 on n'avance pas, donc on en tient pas compte". Celui l mriterait la guillotine (symboliquement videmment).




> Il n'y a pas de solution. 
> C'est soit tu acceptes les conditions qui sont extrmement dure, soit tu as plus d'argent et plus de systme montaires donc plus d'conomie en grce et plus de pays.


Il n'y a pas de solution parce que l'Allemagne refuse de s'assouplir.




> Aprs tu peux encore dcider de creer ta propre monnaie mais bon ca se fait pas en 2 jours or couper les vivre  la grce si.


C'tait pas l'intention des grecs.




> Donc soit tu prends tes responsabilits, soit tu fous ton pays dans une merde encore plus profonde en te disant j'ai resist...


La responsabilit incombe totalement aux allemands et aux europens qui ont suivi. Les grecs sont venus ngocier de bonne foi, avec une lgitimit dmocratique derrire eux, les europens leur ont juste piss dessus.

----------


## Marco46

> Egalement, il gagne la "paix" jusqu'en 2018, donc il va avoir du temps pour rformer l'impt par exemple.
> Clairement a va se faire dans un cadre pourri, mais si il arrive a redresser l'conomie grecque il restera toujours la possibilit d'envoyer chier les dbiteurs.


Faudrait dj qu'il arrive  faire voter des lois. Rien ne dit que la Grce soit gouvernable en l'tat ni que les dmissions ne vont pas pleuvoir dans ses rangs.

----------


## ManusDei

Oui.

----------


## Jipt

> [...] Celui-l mriterait la guillotine (*symboliquement* videmment).


Tu es trop gentil. Certains la mritent pour de vrai...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En d'autres termes Tsipras s'est plant parce que les europens ont tout fait pour qu'il se plante. Et c'est a que je trouve irresponsable. Ils ne tiennent absolument aucun compte du peuple grec. Le droit des peuples  disposer d'eux-mmes, qui est au fondement de ce qu'on appelle la libert


Le problme c'est que la Grce a une dette trop importante, et quand votre dette est trop grande, ce sont vos cranciers qui vous impose leur choix.
Un peu comme si tu te retrouves en surendettement, tu n'as plus le contrle de tes finances. La Grce est dans ce cas, donc les cranciers ont le pouvoir. L o Tsipras a fait une erreur, c'est tout d'abord arriver en dclarant faire plier l'UE, puis voyant que a ne marchait pas, de faire le rfrendum pour faire pression sur ses cranciers. Rsultat, il se retrouve  accepter ce qu'il refusait au dbut de son mandat.




> La responsabilit incombe totalement aux allemands et aux europens qui ont suivi. Les grecs sont venus ngocier de bonne foi, avec une lgitimit dmocratique derrire eux, les europens leur ont juste piss dessus.


Si un jour tu te retrouves dans une situation comme la Grce (surendettement, dfaut de paiement), tu nous raconteras comment tu as ngoci, mme avec la lgitimit de ta famille.  ::mouarf:: 

PS : Je pense que l'UE et le FMI ont eu raison d'tre ferme, car ils ne peuvent se permettre que la dette explose dans d'autres pays (la France n'est pas exempt de tout reproche  ce niveau, d'ailleurs). Maintenant, je pense que l'UE a eu tord dans le refus des premires mesures proposes par Tsipras. Mais, si Tsipras joue fin, il peut encore gagner la partie, mais a dpendra de la raction de sa majorit. S'il laisse les anciens partis reprendre le dessus, il est mort, et je ne donne pas cher de la dmocratie en Grce, on pourrait avoir une Ukraine 2 !

----------


## ManusDei

Ou, enfin concrtement en 2008 la dette Grecque reprsentait 100%-120% du PIB et aujourd'hui c'est 180% (pour un PIB qui a un peu baiss, mais pas tant que a).
Les "plans d'aide" ont quand mme bien pourri la situation (et le FMI l'avait dj dit y a 2-3 ans).

----------


## Marco46

> Le problme c'est que la Grce a une dette trop importante, et quand votre dette est trop grande, ce sont vos cranciers qui vous impose leur choix.
> Un peu comme si tu te retrouves en surendettement, tu n'as plus le contrle de tes finances. La Grce est dans ce cas, donc les cranciers ont le pouvoir. L o Tsipras a fait une erreur, c'est tout d'abord arriver en dclarant faire plier l'UE, puis voyant que a ne marchait pas, de faire le rfrendum pour faire pression sur ses cranciers. Rsultat, il se retrouve  accepter ce qu'il refusait au dbut de son mandat.


Non le problme c'est que la Grce est soumise  l'Euro, qu'elle a besoin de dvaluer et qu'elle n'est pas en mesure de changer de monnaie immdiatement alors que les Europens lui ont mis le couteau sous la gorge en coupant les liquidits. La Grce n'a aucun autre choix que de se laisser faire .... Pour le moment.

Tsipras a fait une erreur, il ne pensait pas tre face  des ordures pareilles. C'est a l'erreur de Tsipras, sinon il aurait prvu de changer de monnaie ds le 1er jour de son mandat plutt que de passer son temps  faire des propositions que les europens ont refus d'examiner.




> Si un jour tu te retrouves dans une situation comme la Grce (surendettement, dfaut de paiement), tu nous raconteras comment tu as ngoci, mme avec la lgitimit de ta famille.


Mais je ne suis pas un pays avec la possibilit d'avoir une monnaie  moi. Tu ne peux pas raisonner pour un tat comme tu raisonnes pour un mnage ou une entreprise a n'a pas de sens.




> PS : Je pense que l'UE et le FMI ont eu raison d'tre ferme, car ils ne peuvent se permettre que la dette explose dans d'autres pays (la France n'est pas exempt de tout reproche  ce niveau, d'ailleurs).


Quelle blague quand tu vois comme fonctionnent les USA (planche  billet  fond de calle)  ::roll:: 




> Maintenant, je pense que l'UE a eu tord dans le refus des premires mesures proposes par Tsipras. Mais, si Tsipras joue fin, il peut encore gagner la partie, mais a dpendra de la raction de sa majorit. S'il laisse les anciens partis reprendre le dessus, il est mort, et je ne donne pas cher de la dmocratie en Grce, on pourrait avoir une Ukraine 2 !


C'est ce que je crains, on est d'accord sur a. Et je reproche aux allemands de ne pas tenir compte du tout de ce problme l. Ils auraient du aider Tsipras en lui accordant quelques concessions. Il aurait eu quelques cartes pour viter une telle situation. L ils l'ont mis dans la mouise.

----------


## deuche

> Mais je ne suis pas un pays avec la possibilit d'avoir une monnaie  moi. Tu ne peux pas raisonner pour un tat comme tu raisonnes pour un mnage ou une entreprise a n'a pas de sens.


En effet. On peut lgitimement penser qu'un tat est ternel.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non le problme c'est que la Grce est soumise  l'Euro, qu'elle a besoin de dvaluer et qu'elle n'est pas en mesure de changer de monnaie immdiatement alors que les Europens lui ont mis le couteau sous la gorge en coupant les liquidits. La Grce n'a aucun autre choix que de se laisser faire .... Pour le moment.
> 
> Tsipras a fait une erreur, il ne pensait pas tre face  des ordures pareilles. C'est a l'erreur de Tsipras, sinon il aurait prvu de changer de monnaie ds le 1er jour de son mandat plutt que de passer son temps  faire des propositions que les europens ont refus d'examiner.


En fait, la Grce aurait du aller au clash avec l'UE, mais Tsipras a voulu ngocier. Pour moi, elle est l l'erreur. Enfin, aujourd'hui.

L'erreur principale revient aux gouvernements grecs de 2009 (je ne parle pas de ceux d'avant, qui eux sont carrment responsables de la situation de la Grce), et  l'UE. Le gouvernement de 2009 n'aurait pas du accepter les propositions du FMI et de l'UE telles quelles,et l'UE n'a pas t correcte en voulant se faire du bl sur le dos de la Grce. 

Aujourd'hui, la situation n'est pas la mme, et il est urgent de revenir  des bases saines, hlas, on a une Allemagne tellement forte qu'elle est en mesure de dcider pour les autres. Et de toutes faons, je ne suis pas sr que les autres pays aient vraiment la volont de faire autrement.





> Mais je ne suis pas un pays avec la possibilit d'avoir une monnaie  moi. Tu ne peux pas raisonner pour un tat comme tu raisonnes pour un mnage ou une entreprise a n'a pas de sens.


Oui et non. Certes les pays ont des moyens diffrents, mais il n'en reste pas moins qu'une faillite, qu'elle soit au niveau d'un mnage ou d'un pays, n'est pas quelque chose de souhaitable, donc, quand les cranciers tapent du point, si t'as pas les moyens de ngocier, tu perds !





> Quelle blague quand tu vois comme fonctionnent les USA (planche  billet  fond de calle)


Mais les USA sont un seul et mme pays, ce n'est pas, hlas, le cas de l'UE.





> C'est ce que je crains, on est d'accord sur a. Et je reproche aux allemands de ne pas tenir compte du tout de ce problme l. Ils auraient du aider Tsipras en lui accordant quelques concessions. Il aurait eu quelques cartes pour viter une telle situation. L ils l'ont mis dans la mouise.


Tout  fait. D'autant plus que l'Allemagne est bien place pour savoir o a peut entrainer un peuple...

----------


## r0d

> En effet. On peut lgitimement penser qu'un tat est ternel.


Je ne comprends pas bien. C'est de l'humour? Une contrepterie? Une parabole?

----------


## deuche

Non c'est trs srieux.
Comparer l'endettement d'un mnage avec celui d'un tat n'a pas de sens.
En gnral les tats survivent aux chaos politique et montaire ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas des mnages.

En effet, un  mnage ou un individu a une esprance de vie financire d'environ 70 ans. En fin de vie il devient trs compliqu pour lui d'emprunter.
Un tat n'a pas ce problme d'autant plus que l'tat, s'il est souverain a une possibilit de battre monnaie ou de faire du dficit, ce qui n'est pas le cas pour le mnage.

S'il tait important de ne pas faire de dficit, Bruxelles n'aurait pas fix la rgle des 3%  3% mais  zro. Le problme c'est que tous les tats se trouve  3% alors que certains devraient peut-tre 1% d'autre  5% voire plus.

Il ne faut pas oublier non plus qu'un tat qui rembourse ses dettes a n'existe pas. Un jour o l'autre dans l'histoire il finit par faire dfaut.
Pour la France, la dernire fois c'tait en 1852 il me semble. C'est beaucoup  l'chelle humaine, c'est peu  l'chelle d'un tat.

----------


## Marco46

> Je ne comprends pas bien. C'est de l'humour? Une contrepterie? Une parabole?


Je pense qu'il parle plus d'un tat-nation que de la structure administrative borne dans le temps par des textes et une idologie gnrale.

En gros pour que l'tat franais meure dans le sens o il l'entend il faudrait soit exterminer tous les franais soit qu'Israel dcide que Paris c'est la terre sacr du peuple lu et qu'ils nous parquent en Gascogne tout en nous bombardant tous les mois pour s'assurer que rien de srieux ne puisse merger.

----------


## r0d

> Non c'est trs srieux.
> Comparer l'endettement d'un mnage avec celui d'un tat n'a pas de sens.


L-dessus je suis entirement d'accord.
Mais dire qu'un "tat est ternel", c'est, au mieux, de la mauvaise sophistique.
Il suffit de regarder ne serait-ce que 1000 ans en arrire, et alors aucun des tats de l'poque n'existe aujourd'hui.
Donc  moins que nous n'ayons pas la mme dfinition de ce qu'est l'ternit, je ne vois pas par quel biais attaquer ta proposition pour qu'elle soit soutenable.

----------


## souviron34

> Tsipras a fait une erreur, il ne pensait pas tre face  des ordures pareilles. C'est a l'erreur de Tsipras, sinon il aurait prvu de changer de monnaie ds le 1er jour de son mandat plutt que de passer son temps  faire des propositions que les europens ont refus d'examiner.
> .


Et c'est l tout le problme des "sauveurs" "simplistes" et "populistes", ou des "mouvements" qui disent qu'ils vont tout changer..

IDEALEMENT oui, ou thoriquement..

Mais la pratique existe...

Et ne pas en tenir compte revient  proposer un rve; une utopie..


Donc je ne dirais pas que c'est une erreur, mais de la naivet.. Et la naivet et la politique, a fait pas bon mnage _(de tous temps, sous tous les rgimes et continents_)





> En effet. On peut lgitimement penser qu'un tat est ternel.


C'est vrai que la Yougoslavie, l'URSS, l'Allemagne de l'Est et de l'Ouest, le Pakistan, et quelques autres dans l'Histoire rcente sont ternels !!!!! 

Mais il est vrai que dans l'histoire plus ancienne, la Prusse, la France, l'Italie ou l'Espagne, pour ne citer que les plus proches, sont ternels ...

 :8O:  ::calim2::  ::roll::

----------


## deuche

> L-dessus je suis entirement d'accord.
> Mais dire qu'un "tat est ternel", c'est, au mieux, de la mauvaise sophistique.
> Il suffit de regarder ne serait-ce que 1000 ans en arrire, et alors aucun des tats de l'poque n'existe aujourd'hui.
> Donc  moins que nous n'ayons pas la mme dfinition de ce qu'est l'ternit, je ne vois pas par quel biais attaquer ta proposition pour qu'elle soit soutenable.


Rien n'est ternel. Mme pas le soleil. Ce mot ne devrait pas exister.
Mais disons que la dure de vie d'un tat n'est pas spcialement prise en compte par les investisseurs s'ils se posent la question de prter de l'argent ou pas.
Pour un individu, cette question de dure de vie est particulirement sensible.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> L-dessus je suis entirement d'accord.


Sauf que ce n'est pas ce que j'ai fait.
Mais, bon, faudrait-il lire avant de critiquer.
Ce que j'ai dit, et que je maintiens, c'est que quand tes dettes sont trop lourdes, tes cranciers sont en position de t'imposer des rgles. L'exemple du particulier tait simplement l ... en exemple ! Je ne confonds videmment pas la gestion conomique d'un tat et d'une famille (c'est Sarko qui l'avait fait, en parlant de grer en "bon pre de famille"). Les recours dont peut utiliser un tat sont  la fois une solution de facilit et un risque norme pour l'conomie du pays, et c'est bien pour cela que Tsipras a baiss le pavillon.

----------


## r0d

J'en ai la larme  lil, alors je ne rsiste pas  vous prsenter ce texte: Grce : des propositions alternatives face  la capitulation de la nuit du 15 au 16 juillet 2015
Eric Toussaint est porte-parole du CADTM (Comit pour l'Annulation de la Dette du Tiers Monde). Il a t membre de la Commission d'audit intgral de la dette de l'quateur (CAIC) mise en place en 2007 par le prsident Rafael Correa, et qui a permis  ce pays de se librer astucieusement de l'emprise du FMI et de sa dette  l'poque. Il fut le coordinateur de la Commission pour la Vrit sur la Dette Publique qui a rendu un rapport exemplaire en juin dernier. Il a t conseiller de tout un tas de gouvernements qui essayaient de se sortir des griffes de la pieuvre nolibrale. Bref, il sait de quoi il parle.

Concernant le texte dont j'ai mis le lien ci-dessus, a faisait des annes que je n'avais rien vu d'aussi beau. C'est  la fois systmique (idiste) et ultra concret. a tient parfaitement la route, c'est plein de bon sens, et suinte en filigrane une thique qui me sied parfaitement. En ces jours de dcouragement, de dgot et d'impuissante colre, un tel texte vient comme l'amour retrouv. C'est un peu comme lorsqu'un ami nous fait rire alors qu'on est en train de pleurer...

----------


## Franois M.

> On peut lgitimement penser qu'un tat est ternel.


Puis :




> Rien n'est ternel. Mme pas le soleil. Ce mot ne devrait pas exister.
> Mais disons que la dure de vie d'un tat n'est pas spcialement prise en compte par les investisseurs s'ils se posent la question de prter de l'argent ou pas.


L'autocontradiction est une des bases de la rhtorique deuchienne.

----------


## GPPro

> Puis :
> 
> 
> 
> L'autocontradiction est une des bases de la rhtorique deuchienne.


Et le je n'ai rien  dire d'intelligent mais je le dis quand mme une spcialit de Franois M. Si en plus c'est dnigrant, c'est encore mieux.

Sinon ce qu'il a ait s'appelle prciser sa pense, mais bon, quand on a envie de faire chier le monde, on tourne toujours  la sauce qui nous arrange.

----------


## Zirak

> Et le je n'ai rien  dire d'intelligent mais je le dis quand mme une spcialit de Franois M. Si en plus c'est dnigrant, c'est encore mieux.


Bon bah puisque c'est vendredi et que tout le monde  l'air parti sur sa lance pour balancer sur l'autre, j'ai un peu envie de dire que c'est l'hpital qui se fou de la charit  ::ptdr:: 

Au suivant !  ::mouarf::

----------


## deuche

> J'en ai la larme  lil, alors je ne rsiste pas  vous prsenter ce texte: Grce : des propositions alternatives face  la capitulation de la nuit du 15 au 16 juillet 2015
> Eric Toussaint est porte-parole du CADTM (Comit pour l'Annulation de la Dette du Tiers Monde). Il a t membre de la Commission d'audit intgral de la dette de l'quateur (CAIC) mise en place en 2007 par le prsident Rafael Correa, et qui a permis  ce pays de se librer astucieusement de l'emprise du FMI et de sa dette  l'poque. Il fut le coordinateur de la Commission pour la Vrit sur la Dette Publique qui a rendu un rapport exemplaire en juin dernier. Il a t conseiller de tout un tas de gouvernements qui essayaient de se sortir des griffes de la pieuvre nolibrale. Bref, il sait de quoi il parle.
> 
> Concernant le texte dont j'ai mis le lien ci-dessus, a faisait des annes que je n'avais rien vu d'aussi beau. C'est  la fois systmique (idiste) et ultra concret. a tient parfaitement la route, c'est plein de bon sens, et suinte en filigrane une thique qui me sied parfaitement. En ces jours de dcouragement, de dgot et d'impuissante colre, un tel texte vient comme l'amour retrouv. C'est un peu comme lorsqu'un ami nous fait rire alors qu'on est en train de pleurer...



Alors tu devrais tre heureux que le reportage 'Les nes ont soif' existe puis tu devrais peut-tre, comme moi, contribuer au financement du second 'pisode

----------


## r0d

> Alors tu devrais tre heureux que le reportage 'Les nes ont soif' existe puis tu devrais peut-tre, comme moi, contribuer au financement du second 'pisode


Tiens, je ne connaissais pas ce docu. Je vais rapidement combler cette lacune (et certainement contribuer). Merci pour la rfrence.

----------


## Kaamui

Je vais aller regarder a aussi et +1000 pour toi Gppro ca me remonte un peu le moral de voir qu'il y a des gens comme toi ou r0d.. 

@gooby cest bien de s'nerver pour des "gros mots" mais de rien dire sur le difficile acharnement moral de souviron, jon, benoitM, FrancoisM sur deuche, ca montre qu'on peut s'acharner sur quelqu'un tant qu'on utilise pas de gros mots... 

@deuche tu sais je suis un peu comme r0d etre patriote je sais pas trop comment l'tre je me sens plus proche du regne des particules que du regne des francais si tu vois ce que je veux dire... et j'ai horreur du concept des armes donc tt ce que t'as dit sur toi ca montre qu'on est tres diffrents et en dsaccord profond sur la base.. et tu sais quoi ? Ca change rien jai quand meme envie de discuter sur ce topic avec toi et les autres  ::): 

@rageux vous voyez on peut etre en dsaccord et respecter l'autre inconditionnellement

R0d tu sais la separation platon-aristote ( dsl si cest pas aristote j'ai lu vite fait) dont tu parlais : tu mas fait me dire qu'elle est bien plus prsente dans les relations humaines qu'on ne le penses. Je penses que ce topic est une de ses scnes. Ceux qui pensent pour les autres car ils pensent penser mieux, ceux qui pensent que penser mieux consiste a laisser penser tt le monde (y compris deuche  ::D: )

----------


## Franois M.

> Et le je n'ai rien  dire d'intelligent mais je le dis quand mme une spcialit de Franois M. Si en plus c'est dnigrant, c'est encore mieux.


Venant d'un individu qui se caractrise par l'extrme indigence de ses interventions (sans mme parler des ides nausabondes qu'elles vhiculent) la remarque ne manque pas de sel.

----------


## Escapetiger

> J'en ai la larme  lil, alors je ne rsiste pas  vous prsenter ce texte: Grce : des propositions alternatives face  la capitulation de la nuit du 15 au 16 juillet 2015
> Eric Toussaint est porte-parole du CADTM (Comit pour l'Annulation de la Dette du Tiers Monde). Il a t membre de la Commission d'audit intgral de la dette de l'quateur (CAIC) mise en place en 2007 par le prsident Rafael Correa, et qui a permis  ce pays de se librer astucieusement de l'emprise du FMI et de sa dette  l'poque. Il fut le coordinateur de la Commission pour la Vrit sur la Dette Publique qui a rendu un rapport exemplaire en juin dernier. Il a t conseiller de tout un tas de gouvernements qui essayaient de se sortir des griffes de la pieuvre nolibrale. Bref, il sait de quoi il parle.
> 
> Concernant le texte dont j'ai mis le lien ci-dessus, a faisait des annes que je n'avais rien vu d'aussi beau. C'est  la fois systmique (idiste) et ultra concret. a tient parfaitement la route, c'est plein de bon sens, et suinte en filigrane une thique qui me sied parfaitement. En ces jours de dcouragement, de dgot et d'impuissante colre, un tel texte vient comme l'amour retrouv. C'est un peu comme lorsqu'un ami nous fait rire alors qu'on est en train de pleurer...


Merci r0d pour ces informations plus que pertinentes; dans un autre style il existe aussi le site de  Solidarit et progrs de Jacques Cheminade avec ce dossier :

http://www.solidariteetprogres.org/o...-la-dette.html
_Contre le garrot de la dette, Rejoignons la rsistance grecque!_

o je vous suggre d'couter Stlios Kologlou dans la partie vido (cf. _Stlios Kouloglou : la Troka fomente un coup dEtat silencieux contre la Grce_) o il compare la situation de la Grce avec celle du Chili des annes "Nixon" et que l'on peut retrouver dans une tribune sur le monde diplmatique galement.

----------


## Escapetiger

Bonjour,

Une chronique dans Slate susceptible de vous intresser, par Pierre Crtois, chercheur en philosophie politique, philosophie du droit et philosophie de l'conomie :



> Tout le monde part du principe que la Grce, dbitrice, est responsable du remboursement. Mais le crancier est lui aussi responsable de la dette. Petit rappel philosophique de ce qu'est une dette, de ses enjeux et de sa violence.


Source :
http://www.slate.fr/story/104493/gre...te-philosophie
_Grce: Et si on n'avait rien compris  la dette?_

----------


## ddoumeche

> En fait, la Grce aurait du aller au clash avec l'UE, mais Tsipras a voulu ngocier. Pour moi, elle est l l'erreur. Enfin, aujourd'hui.
> 
> L'erreur principale revient aux gouvernements grecs de 2009 (je ne parle pas de ceux d'avant, qui eux sont carrment responsables de la situation de la Grce), et  l'UE. Le gouvernement de 2009 n'aurait pas du accepter les propositions du FMI et de l'UE telles quelles,et l'UE n'a pas t correcte en voulant se faire du bl sur le dos de la Grce. 
> 
> Aujourd'hui, la situation n'est pas la mme, et il est urgent de revenir  des bases saines, hlas, on a une Allemagne tellement forte qu'elle est en mesure de dcider pour les autres. Et de toutes faons, je ne suis pas sr que les autres pays aient vraiment la volont de faire autrement.
> 
> 
> 
> Oui et non. Certes les pays ont des moyens diffrents, mais il n'en reste pas moins qu'une faillite, qu'elle soit au niveau d'un mnage ou d'un pays, n'est pas quelque chose de souhaitable, donc, quand les cranciers tapent du point, si t'as pas les moyens de ngocier, tu perds !
> ...


Tout  fait. Varoufakis a t mis en minorit par Syriza et donc le clash constat sur la fin n'a eu aucun fruit. Suite  quoi, il a du constater l'erreur de son parti et n' pas eu d'autre choix que de dmissionner. Je ne sais pas jusqu'o Tsipras voulait ngocier, mais quand on vient les mains vides, c'est  dire en dclarant ds le dbut qu'on ne quittera pas l'Euro et qu'on restera sous l'gide de la BCE et du FSM, on a aucun levier.
Tout cela n'tait du pur bluff.

Avec un rapide recul, je me dis que Schable n'tait pas compltement but et que sa proposition de Grexit avait plus de sens que le financement actuel  perte. Parce que cela va recommencer dans 3 ans.

----------


## GPPro

> Tout  fait. Varoufakis a t mis en minorit par Syriza et donc le clash constat sur la fin n'a eu aucun fruit. Suite  quoi, il a du constater l'erreur de son parti et n' pas eu d'autre choix que de dmissionner. Je ne sais pas jusqu'o Tsipras voulait ngocier, mais quand on vient les mains vides, c'est  dire en dclarant ds le dbut qu'on ne quittera pas l'Euro et qu'on restera sous l'gide de la BCE et du FSM, on a aucun levier.
> Tout cela n'tait du pur bluff.
> 
> Avec un rapide recul, je me dis que Schable n'tait pas compltement but et que sa proposition de Grexit avait plus de sens que le financement actuel  perte. Parce que cela va recommencer dans 3 ans.


O est-ce que tu as lu que le "Grexit"  temporaire se serait accompagn d'un non remboursement ? Parce que si vraiment vous tes tant inquiet d'un financement de la Grce  fonds perdus pour qu'elle puisse rembourser sa dette, la solution la plus simple et pertinente est encore d'annuler la dite dette... Le schma de Ponzi impos  la Grce l'est par ses cranciers, personne d'autre.

----------


## ddoumeche

> O est-ce que tu as lu que le "Grexit"  temporaire se serait accompagn d'un non remboursement ? Parce que si vraiment vous tes tant inquiet d'un financement de la Grce  fonds perdus pour qu'elle puisse rembourser sa dette, la solution la plus simple et pertinente est encore d'annuler la dite dette... Le schma de Ponzi impos  la Grce l'est par ses cranciers, personne d'autre.


O ai-je dis cela ? veuillez me citer.
De toute faon, la Grece n'est pas solvable tout le monde le sait.
Ce qui veut dire que les contribuables francais viennent de s'en prendre pour 40 milliards de plus.
Et que si on continue ainsi, c'est rebelotte dans 3 ans.

La dette sera diminue de moitie par la dvaluation de la drachme ds sortie de l'Euro.

----------


## r0d

> Ce qui veut dire que les contribuables francais viennent de s'en prendre pour 40 milliards de plus.


Je ne sais pas si le chiffre est raisonnable, mais quoi qu'il en soit, ce ne sont pas "les franais" qui paient, mais des institutions prcises, en particulier la BCE et l'tat franais. Si ensuite l'tat franais et la BCE dcident de faire payer cet argent aux franais, alors les grecs n'y seront doublement pour rien. D'une part parce que cet argent ne va pas au grecs, mais aux banques grecques (le fond du problme, c'est qu'il faut sauver les banques grecques pour qu'elles puissent rembourser les cranciers), et d'autre part, parce que ce ne sont pas eux qui dcident  postriori de faire payer le rsultats de mauvais choix politique aux citoyens.
Arrtez donc de jeter la pierre aux grecs. Les responsables sont nos technocrates et politiques qui s'enttent  persvrer dans l'chec, et qui nous font payer  nous, les travailleurs, le rsultat de ce dsastre.

----------


## souviron34

> ce ne sont pas "les franais" qui paient, mais des institutions prcises, en particulier la BCE et l'tat franais


Et d'o qu'il vient, l'argent de l'Etat franais ??  ::cfou:: 



C'est comme les subventions diverses et varies, y compris europennes.. Ca vient de quelque part, et ce quelque part est nos poches... (_entre autres, mais d'une manire non ngigeable_)

----------


## r0d

> Et d'o qu'il vient, l'argent de l'Etat franais ?? 
> 
> C'est comme les subventions diverses et varies, y compris europennes.. Ca vient de quelque part, et ce quelque part est nos poches... (_entre autres, mais d'une manire non ngigeable_)


Il vient de nos poches parce que l'tat franais en a dcid ainsi, et qu'on le laisse faire. Mais il n'y a aucune raison a priori pour qu'il en soit ainsi.
Ce que j'essaie de dire, c'est que le rapport de causalit n'est pas direct, et que dans l'quation, d'un ct comme de l'autre, c'est le citoyen modeste, qu'il soit grec ou franais, qui se fait niquer.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il vient de nos poches parce que l'tat franais en a dcid ainsi, et qu'on le laisse faire. Mais il n'y a aucune raison a priori pour qu'il en soit ainsi.


Heu, je ne te suis pas l ! D'o veux-tu que l'argent de l'tat vienne si ce n'est des impts et donc directement de la poche des contribuables, c'est--dire nous qui payons des impts ?  ::weird::

----------


## r0d

> Heu, je ne te suis pas l ! D'o veux-tu que l'argent de l'tat vienne si ce n'est des impts et donc directement de la poche des contribuables, c'est--dire nous qui payons des impts ?


L'argent devrait tre pris l o il est: dans les banques, les grosses entreprises, et les riches. (pas dans les riches, mais dans leurs comptes en banques, vous m'aviez compris).
Je te rappelle que 99% du PIB est dtenu par 1% de la population! Bon les chiffres sont approximatifs, mais tu vois l'ide.

----------


## Kaamui

Qui imprime les billets ?

----------


## souviron34

> L'argent devrait tre pris l o il est: dans les banques, les grosses entreprises, et les riches. (pas dans les riches, mais dans leurs comptes en banques, vous m'aviez compris).
> Je te rappelle que 99% du PIB est dtenu par 1% de la population! Bon les chiffres sont approximatifs, mais tu vois l'ide.


On peut accepter a.. Cependant, connais-tu UN pays dans l'Histoire qui n'a pas prlev d'impts ???

----------


## Marco46

> L'argent devrait tre pris l o il est: dans les banques, les grosses entreprises, et les riches. (pas dans les riches, mais dans leurs comptes en banques, vous m'aviez compris).
> Je te rappelle que 99% du PIB est dtenu par 1% de la population! Bon les chiffres sont approximatifs, mais tu vois l'ide.


Je comprends pas. Tu proposes de saisir leur pognon plutt que de faire tourner la planche  billets ?

----------


## ddoumeche

Mais l'tat ne cre pas d'argent  partir de rien, surtout dans un systme sans inflation.
Il emprunte, et les contribuables remboursent. Et actuellement ils remboursent plus de 45 milliards par ans, soit 2200 euros par contribuable... pas mal pour un gouvernement lu sur la promesse de faire la guerre  la finance et de rformer la fiscalit.

La BCE ? la BCE met du papier monnaie et du Quantitative Easing pour les marchs, elle ne cr rien, pas de passif, elle sert qu'a grer les changes entre banques centrales. Elle a juste un capital de 10 milliards d'Euro (autrement dit rien).

Le prt d'tat pour la dette grecque a t inscrit comme telle par l'tat franais, qui a vers 9 milliards directement  la Grce puis 31 au FESF.
Sauf que comme vous le savez peut-etre, l'tat est largement endett et va emprunter. Comme je ne pense pas que la France fasse dfaut sur sa dette dans un proche avenir (mais tout est possible), cet emprunt sera rembours sur 10,20,30 ans par les contribuables.

Si la grce fait faillite, le FSE va devoir rembourser ses cranciers privs, et qui garanti le FSE ? les tats membres.

Pour information, l'Allemagne a rgl ses derniers dommages de guerre  la France en octobre 2010, et encore a t'elle pu le faire que parce qu'il y a eu un moratoire et une restructuration en 1953.

Je ne fais pas partie de ceux qui jettent la pierre au peuple grec car comme ici ce ne sont pas les petites gens qui ont tellement profit des largesses de la corruption.
Donc on peut tourner le problme dans tous les sens, ce sont forcment les contribuables franais qui paient, et actuellement uniquement les intrets.
Enfin ceux qui peuvent, qui sont imposables et qui n'ont pas de rgimes spciaux et d'appartement de fonction n'est-ce pas.

Et quand le FMI dclare que la dette grecque n'est pas soutenable et devra tre allge, cela veut dire que les crditeurs (France, l'Allemagne, Finlande) vont devoir passer ca en pertes et profits. Ces pays von't-ils oser dire  leur crancier qu'ils ne remboursent pas cette perte ? J'en doute.
Tout ca pour un systme montaire qui ne marche pas.

----------


## BenoitM

> Sauf que comme vous le savez peut-etre, l'tat est largement endett et va emprunter
> Cet emprunt sera rembours sur 10,20,30 ans par les contribuables.


Mais l'tat franais emprunte aux contribuables franais  qui il paye des intrts.

----------


## ddoumeche

Par quel biais ? 
les assurances vies ne reprsentent que 20% des possdants de la dette d'tat, alors que 57% est detenu par des trangers.

Et apparement la liste et la part exacte des dtenteurs est un secret d'tat

----------


## Escapetiger

> (...)
> Arrtez donc de jeter la pierre aux grecs. Les responsables sont nos technocrates et politiques qui s'enttent  persvrer dans l'chec, et qui nous font payer  nous, les travailleurs, le rsultat de ce dsastre.


Pour rebondir sur les propos de r0d, un article paru ce jour dans la rubrique de Marianne, Parti pris,  par Eric Decouty intitul "Ils n'ont rien appris" en rfrence  Talleyrand :

_La noblesse de robe europenne n'a rien retenu. Comme leurs anctres, ils sont sourds. Sourds  la colre grecque. Sourds  la colre des paysans. Et,  l'image de Pierre Moscovici cette semaine, ils nous demandent mme d'aller plus loin encore dans l'ouverture des marchs et la drgulation._

Source : 
http://www.marianne.net/ils-n-ont-ri...100235725.html
_Ils n'ont rien appris_




> Ils n'ont rien appris, ni rien oubli.  C'est ainsi que Talleyrand dsigna cette noblesse, confite dans ses certitudes, revenant en France aprs un exil de vingt ans, incapable de comprendre que, durant son absence, un autre monde tait n. C'est peu de dire qu'il existe, aujourd'hui, une  noblesse  europenne compose de technocrates bruxellois et des politiques qui les adoubent quand ils ne les suivent pas.
> (...)

----------


## ddoumeche

Apprendre ? mais les Moscovischi et consors sont les petits enfants de choeur de l'glise du saint libralisme des derniers jours.

Ils ont t "touchs" par la grce du saint cur DSK qui fut leur enseignant  l'ENA

----------


## Franois M.

> Apprendre ? mais les Moscovischi et consors sont les petits enfants de choeur de l'glise du saint libralisme des derniers jours.


J'ai beau chercher, je ne vois hlas pas le moindre libralisme dans un pays o l'tat accapare  son profit plus de 50% de la richesse nationale. (quand c'est la gauche, mais le pire c'est que n'est pas trs diffrent quand la pseudo-droite est au pouvoir).

Bref, du dlire .....




> DSK qui fut leur enseignant  l'ENA


Source ?

----------


## Franois M.

> Et apparement la liste et la part exacte des dtenteurs est un secret d'tat


Sources ? (quand on dlire c'est difficile, hein ?)

----------


## Franois M.

> Je te rappelle que 99% du PIB est dtenu par 1% de la population.


Mensonge hont; mais plus c'est gros plus a passe.

----------


## Franois M.

> L'argent devrait tre pris l o il est.


L'argent ne devrait surtout pas tre donn  celui qui le flambe.

Et le plus gros flambeur en France, c'est l'tat, qui vole  son profit et  celui de ses protgs 53% du PIB.
En mettant cet tat boursouffl et dpensier  la dite stricte, plus de problme (un tat doit s'occuper de trois choses : dfense nationale, police, justice; au del il devient obse; et en France, c'est une obsit morbide).

----------


## BenoitM

Je ne pense pas que ltat garde l'argent pour lui.
L'argent qu'il prlve il le reversent (travaux public,fonctionnaire,...)

----------


## Escapetiger

> (...)
> En mettant cet tat boursouffl et dpensier  la dite stricte, plus de problme (un tat doit s'occuper de trois choses : dfense nationale, police, justice; au del il devient obse; et en France, c'est une obsit morbide).


Ministres rgaliens (France) (Dfense, Affaires trangres, Justice, Intrieur, Finances).
cf. Fonction rgalienne

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je ne pense pas que ltat garde l'argent pour lui.
> L'argent qu'il prlve il le reversent (travaux public,*fonctionnaire*,...)


Comme l'tat ce sont des fonctionnaires, et mme les "hauts" fonctionnaires, ceux qui coutent le plus chers, on peut quand mme penser que l'tat garde pour lui une bonne part de l'argent...  :;):

----------


## macslan

> Comme l'tat ce sont des fonctionnaires, et mme les "hauts" fonctionnaires, ceux qui coutent le plus chers, on peut quand mme penser que l'tat garde pour lui une bonne part de l'argent...


En tout cas vu ce que gagne les politiciens et pas qu'en France (ministres, parlemantaire, conseillier fdral, prsident) a ferai de sacr conomie aux diffrents pays de rduire un peu leur salaire ou prime de retraite

----------


## BenoitM

> Comme l'tat ce sont des fonctionnaires, et mme les "hauts" fonctionnaires, ceux qui coutent le plus chers, on peut quand mme penser que l'tat garde pour lui une bonne part de l'argent...


Euh la plus part des fonctionnaires sont quand mme des "petits gens".
Dans les fonctionnaires, tu as les profs, les policiers, les pompiers, les gens qui travailles au seins des administrations (dans ta communes, au service des pensions, de l'impots) les juges ect.
L'argent qu'ils reoivent, ils le dpensent dans l'conomie ou ils font tourner d'autre socit priv (le supermarch, le vendeur de chaussure, le boulanger,...) et ils payent aussi la tva.






> En tout cas vu ce que gagne les politiciens et pas qu'en France (ministres, parlemantaire, conseillier fdral, prsident) a ferai de sacr conomie aux diffrents pays de rduire un peu leur salaire ou prime de retraite


Euh une conomie peut-tre mais pas sur que c'est ca qui va remettre le budget dans les clous  ::):

----------


## Marco46

> L'argent ne devrait surtout pas tre donn  celui qui le flambe.
> 
> Et le plus gros flambeur en France, c'est l'tat, qui vole  son profit et  celui de ses protgs 53% du PIB.
> En mettant cet tat boursouffl et dpensier  la dite stricte, plus de problme (un tat doit s'occuper de trois choses : dfense nationale, police, justice; au del il devient obse; et en France, c'est une obsit morbide).


Il y a des tas de domaines o le priv ne sait pas faire sans au minimum un encadrement strict par l'tat et ce pour de multiples raisons qui peuvent tre compltement diffrentes d'un domaine  l'autre : La sant, l'ducation, l'nergie sont les exemples les plus frappants. Dans tous les pays o ces domaines sont privatiss c'est un dsastre.

----------


## macslan

> Il y a des tas de domaines o le priv ne sait pas faire sans au minimum un encadrement strict par l'tat et ce pour de multiples raisons qui peuvent tre compltement diffrentes d'un domaine  l'autre : La sant, l'ducation, l'nergie sont les exemples les plus frappants. Dans tous les pays o ces domaines sont privatiss c'est un dsastre.


Pour la sant je le confirme c'est un dsastre on vote contre une caisse unique, puis on rle des hausses (enfin en gnral), ce qui est sur c'est que l'arme en Suisse devrai tre privatis ou en tout cas professionnalis

----------


## r0d

> Envoy par r0d
> 
> Je te rappelle que 99% du PIB est dtenu par 1% de la population.
> 
> 
> Mensonge hont; mais plus c'est gros plus a passe.


C'tait de l'humour, videmment. La prochaine fois je mettrais des smileys et autres moticones, afin que les paresseux n'aient aucun effort  fournir pour comprendre mes messages...




> J'ai beau chercher, je ne vois hlas pas le moindre libralisme dans un pays o l'tat accapare  son profit plus de 50% de la richesse nationale.


Ceci, en revanche, est un mensonge hont. Et celui-ci, en revanche, est tellement prsent dans la doxa contemporaine que je ne pense pas qu'il s'agisse d'humour de ta part. Car si effectivement en France, plus de 50% du PIB passe par l'tat, cet argent n'est pas "accapar", mais redistribu. Et la majeure partie de cet argent va aux retraites, ce qui explique la diffrence avec d'autres pays qui ont choisi de privatiser les retraites. En ralit, l'tat franais n'est pas plus "gros" que les tats des pays voisins (et je parle mme pas de la Belgique...), mais c'est qu'il y a plus d'argent qui transite par lui.

Parce que moi je ne suis pas fondamentalement contre le systme de retraite prives. Seulement en ce moment, quand on voit comment les institutions financires qui grent les retraites (assurances, fonds de pensions, banques...) jouent au casino avec l'argent des retraits, ben moi je prfre encore le systme par rpartition!

----------


## Franois M.

> Parce que moi je ne suis pas fondamentalement contre le systme de retraite prives. Seulement en ce moment, quand on voit comment les institutions financires qui grent les retraites (assurances, fonds de pensions, banques...) jouent au casino avec l'argent des retraits, ben moi je prfre encore le systme par rpartition!


Personnellement, je suis plutt partisan d'un systme de retraites publiques (si, si ...)  condition qu'il soit  rgime unique (cas de la Sude par exemple, et du Danemark il me semble); mais je suis plutt oppos  la retraite par rparition  (ce n'est pas incompatible : la Norvge par exemple a un systme de retraite publique par capitalisation abond par la manne ptrolire) pour des raisons pratiques : la retraite par rpartition est fonde sur l'existance d'une croissance infinie et/ou d'une augmentation dmographique permanente; deux options irralistes et/ou environnementalement suicidaires.

----------


## macslan

> Personnellement, je suis plutt partisan d'un systme de retraites publiques (si, si ...)  condition qu'il soit  rgime unique (cas de la Sude par exemple, et du Danemark il me semble); mais je suis plutt oppos  la retraite par rparition  (ce n'est pas incompatible : la Norvge par exemple a un systme de retraite publique par capitalisation abond par la manne ptrolire) pour des raisons pratiques : la retraite par rpartition est fonde sur l'existance d'une croissance infinie et/ou d'une augmentation dmographique permanente; deux options irralistes et/ou environnementalement suicidaires.


et le systme Suisse ?

----------


## r0d

> Personnellement, je suis plutt partisan d'un systme de retraites publiques (si, si ...)  condition qu'il soit  rgime unique (cas de la Sude par exemple, et du Danemark il me semble); mais je suis plutt oppos  la retraite par rparition  (ce n'est pas incompatible : la Norvge par exemple a un systme de retraite publique par capitalisation abond par la manne ptrolire) pour des raisons pratiques : la retraite par rpartition est fonde sur l'existance d'une croissance infinie et/ou d'une augmentation dmographique permanente; deux options irralistes et/ou environnementalement suicidaires.


Vous tes combien dans ton cerveau, M. Franois?  ::koi:: 
C'est de l'humour, "no offense". C'est une faon de dire que je suis tonn  quel point tu peux dire des choses extrmement senses parfois, comme ton message ci-dessus. Et d'autres fois, tu sors des neries du genre que l'on trouve sur les chats de twitch (genre l'ado de 17 ans qui a arrt l'cole  14 ans parce qu'il voulait devenir pro-gamer et qui ne sait ni lire, ni compter au-del de 12).

----------


## macslan

> Vous tes combien dans ton cerveau, M. Franois? 
> C'est de l'humour, "no offense". C'est une faon de dire que je suis tonn  quel point tu peux dire des choses extrmement senses parfois, comme ton message ci-dessus. Et d'autres fois, tu sors des neries du genre que l'on trouve sur les chats de twitch (genre l'ado de 17 ans qui a arrt l'cole  14 ans parce qu'il voulait devenir pro-gamer et qui ne sait ni lire, ni compter au-del de 12).


He ben si  14 ans  l'cole c'est ce niveau en France

----------


## Jon Shannow

> He ben si  14 ans  l'cole c'est ce niveau en France


Ouais, mais c'est parce qu'en Suisse vous apprenez  compter avant mme de savoir lire ou mme marcher. En fait, c'est inn chez les Suisses ! Il parait qu' la naissance, les Suisses ne poussent pas un cri, mais disent : "Argent ! Coffres ! Banque !" Et qu' 3 mois, on leur donne des liasses de billets pour qu'ils commencent  compter...  ::ptdr::

----------


## macslan

> Ouais, mais c'est parce qu'en Suisse vous apprenez  compter avant mme de savoir lire ou mme marcher. En fait, c'est inn chez les Suisses ! Il parait qu' la naissance, les Suisses ne poussent pas un cri, mais disent : "Argent ! Coffres ! Banque !" Et qu' 3 mois, on leur donne des liasses de billets pour qu'ils commencent  compter...


Pas vraiment sinon en parlant de la Suisse il y a un Serious Game Taboula Rasa

----------


## r0d

> He ben si  14 ans  l'cole c'est ce niveau en France


D'un ct, a permet de mieux comprendre les rsultats du FN...

----------


## ddoumeche

> Sources ? (quand on dlire c'est difficile, hein ?)


En france, on a une expression, c'est se sortir les doigts du cul. J'espre que tu en comprend le sens, sinon mes co religionnaire pourront te faire un dessin

----------


## Kaamui

Un article du monde annonce un accord.. et j'en parle pour dire juste une chose : je trouve tonnant (mais mon raisonnement s'arrte ici) qu'un article comme celui-ci ne "prononce" pas une seule fois le mot "allgement".. vous pensez qu'on peut crire un article sur la Grce et ce fameux plan sans penser  parler de fameux "allgement" ? Je suis peut-tre un peu rapide dans mon raisonnement, et j'ai donc du mal  aller plus loin, d'o le fait d'en discuter avec vous, mais j'ai l'impression qu'on va faire comme si a n'avait jamais t voqu, dans les mdias...

----------


## Marco46

Tiens a me fait penser qu'on a pas parl de cet article.

TLDR : La crise de la dette pour les pays du sud font que les obligations d'tats des pays les plus solides (Allemagne, France, etc ...) sont plus intressantes  acheter (crise de confiance). Du coup leur rendement (taux d'intrt) chute et donc il est moins cher d'emprunter pour l'Allemagne, la France, etc ... Les allemands auraient fait 100 milliards d'conomie en paiement d'intrts depuis 2010.

Tout ceci plaide pour une mutualisation de la dette  l'chelle de l'Europe.

----------


## r0d

> Un article du monde annonce un accord.. et j'en parle pour dire juste une chose : je trouve tonnant (mais mon raisonnement s'arrte ici) qu'un article comme celui-ci ne "prononce" pas une seule fois le mot "allgement"..


La raison est simple: il n'est pas question d'allgement. Cet accord est encore et toujours du mme acabit: on accepte de prter (encore) de l'argent  la Grce pour que la Grce puisse (encore) rembourser la dette prcdente. Et au passage, on en profite pour appliquer une politique nolibrale  dose de cheval. Et Tsipras, non content de signer, va faire le mariole  l'assemble grecque en disant que ce n'est qu'une bataille de perdue, mais que la guerre ne fait que commencer... Ce que je vois, c'est que Tsipras est trs vite entr dans le moule des politiciens occidentaux, c'est  dire: ce sont les cranciers qui dirigent, toi tu fais en sorte que les choix des banquiers soient accepts par les gens qui t'ont lu. Syriza a perdu la guerre le 13 juillet, Tsipras a trahi, il n'y a plus rien  attendre de la Grce. Peut-tre reste-t-il un espoir en Espagne?

----------


## el_slapper

r0D : il faut tre raliste, la Grce n'avait tout simplement pas les moyens de ses ambitions(pourtant limites). L'attitude des cranciers est d'une brutalit contre-productive, mais la Grce n'a tout simplement pas les moyens de faire face. Trop petite. Tsipras fait le mariole parce qu'il ne lui ont laiss que a.

C'est pour a qu'on a besoin d'une Europe unie, d'ailleurs. Les USA, eux, peuvent dire merde bieeeeeeeeeeeeeeen plus longtemps que mme l'Allemagne.

----------


## BenoitM

> c'est  dire: ce sont les cranciers qui dirigent, toi tu fais en sorte que les choix des banquiers soient accepts par les gens qui t'ont lu. Syriza a perdu la guerre le 13 juillet, Tsipras a trahi,


Je ne vois pas quelle autre solution Tsipras avait.
Si Tsipras a trahi son peuple c'est quand il a fait des promesses  celui-ci.
Quand tu as besoin de l'argent d'un autre pour raliser tes promesses lectorales, il faut pas s'attendre  des miracles.




> Peut-tre reste-t-il un espoir en Espagne?


J'espere que non, ou que ton espoir n'est pas de mettre au pas les crantiers mais de pouvoir se passer de ceux-ci.
car sinon c'est encore se prendre une dssilution en pleine figure




> La raison est simple: il n'est pas question d'allgement. Cet accord est encore et toujours du mme acabit: on accepte de prter (encore) de l'argent  la Grce pour que la Grce puisse (encore) rembourser la dette prcdente. Et au passage, on en profite pour appliquer une politique nolibrale  dose de cheval.


C'est quand mme un allgement de la dette.
Quand ton banquier te dit vous ne rembourser plus votre dette  du 5% mais  du 3% c'est un allegement des efforts.
Alors certes ses allgments aurait pu tre plus consquence, plus rapide mais dire qu'il n'y a pas d'aide...

part contre on est d'accord sur les mesures mais bon quand on est dans un monde dirig par la droite faut quand mme pas s'attendre  ce qu'une politique de gauche soit appliquer

----------


## r0d

> r0D : il faut tre raliste, la Grce n'avait tout simplement pas les moyens de ses ambitions(pourtant limites).





> Je ne vois pas quelle autre solution Tsipras avait.


Il y avait d'autres possibilits. Je pense notamment que la ligne propose par Varoufakis tait viable. Il s'agissait de prvoir une sortie de la Grce de l'eurozone, avec un systme  double devise etc. L'erreur de Tsipras a t de ne pas prparer le Grexit, et de croire que les pontes de la troka puissent rflchir quelques minutes et enlvent, quelques minutes seulement, leurs casque de ralit virtuelle faon nolibralisme extrmiste. Or le Grexit tait le seul levier que la Grce aurait pu utiliser dans les ngociation: avec les gens de la troka, la raison et la ralit n'ont pas de prise, car ils sont dans une bulle idologique en lvitation. Seul la menace aurait pu fonctionner, et le Grexit aurait t une menace. Menace pas si petite qu'ils le disent d'ailleurs, car en sortant de l'eurozone, la Grce aurait pu prendre tout un tas de mesures qui auraient cot trs cher aux cranciers.

----------


## r0d

> J'espere que non, ou que ton espoir n'est pas de mettre au pas les crantiers mais de pouvoir se passer de ceux-ci.


Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire.
Mon espoir, c'est qu'un pays parvienne  sortir de cette idologie nolibrale qui est en train de dtruire l'conomie du continent. Si un pays y parvient, il servira d'exemple et alors on pourra enfin tourner la page de cette cage nolibrale dans laquelle la politique europenne s'est enferme.




> Alors certes ses allgments aurait pu tre plus consquence, plus rapide mais dire qu'il n'y a pas d'aide...


J'ai pas dit qu'il n'y avait pas d'aide, j'ai dit qu'il n'y avait pas d'allgement. Car de ce que j'en ai compris, cet nime accord c'est juste un nouveau prt, de 80 milliards cette fois (il me semble; de mmoire). Il n'y a pas de diminution des intrts ni quoi que ce soit d'autre, juste un nouveau prt.
Et pour tre honnte, mme parler d'une _aide_ me parait discutable. Ce prt ne fait que repousser le problme en l'aggravant, je ne suis pas certain que l'on puisse parler d'une aide. D'autant plus que dans le langage usuel, lorsqu'on parle d'aide, on attend rien en retour. Or dans le cas prsent, je suis convaincu que le cot pay par la Grce est pire que la soi-disant aide en question.




> un monde dirig par la droite


Le problme ce n'est pas la droite, au sens politique. Le problme ce sont les puissance de l'argent, qui ont dsormais plus de pouvoir que les politiques, et ne s'en cachent mme plus. Pis, les politiques eux-mme ne cachent plus leur ddain pour la dmocratie, ni leur rle de serviteur des puissances financires. Parce que la social-dmocratie europenne, qui est sois-disant de gauche, fait galement partie du problme, et est, au mme titre que la droite, infode aux puissances de l'argent et ne respecte pas plus les principes dmocratiques.

----------


## fredinkan

> Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire.
> Mon espoir, c'est qu'un pays parvienne  sortir de cette idologie nolibrale qui est en train de dtruire l'conomie du continent. Si un pays y parvient, il servira d'exemple et alors on pourra enfin tourner la page de cette cage nolibrale dans laquelle la politique europenne s'est enferme.


Islande..

Ah zut on en a presque pas parl...

----------


## r0d

> Islande..
> 
> Ah zut on en a presque pas parl...


C'est pas faux...
Mais l'Islande ne fait ni partie de l'UE, ni de l'eurozone. Et puis c'est un tout petit pays.

En revanche, tu as vu la place mdiatique que prennent les pripties de la Grce? Sincrement, si Syriza tait parvenu  sortir, au moins un peu, de l'ornire nolibrale, je pense que a aurait eu de l'impact au niveau de la doxa, c'est  dire au niveau de l'opinion globale des citoyens europens.

----------


## macslan

> Islande..
> 
> Ah zut on en a presque pas parl...


Ils y sont pas rentrer nuance

----------


## el_slapper

> Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire.
> Mon espoir, c'est qu'un pays parvienne  sortir de cette idologie nolibrale qui est en train de dtruire l'conomie du continent. Si un pays y parvient, il servira d'exemple et alors on pourra enfin tourner la page de cette cage nolibrale dans laquelle la politique europenne s'est enferme.


En t'appuyant sur un pays qui plus que tous les autres a vcu au dessus-de ses moyens pendant 30 ans et a dpens l'argent de ses prts dans des dpenses de prestige plutt qu'en des amliorations de productivit qui auraient permis de les rembourser? Je t'ai connu plus inspir.




> J'ai pas dit qu'il n'y avait pas d'aide, j'ai dit qu'il n'y avait pas d'allgement. Car de ce que j'en ai compris, cet nime accord c'est juste un nouveau prt, de 80 milliards cette fois (il me semble; de mmoire). Il n'y a pas de diminution des intrts ni quoi que ce soit d'autre, juste un nouveau prt.
> Et pour tre honnte, mme parler d'une _aide_ me parait discutable. Ce prt ne fait que repousser le problme en l'aggravant, je ne suis pas certain que l'on puisse parler d'une aide. D'autant plus que dans le langage usuel, lorsqu'on parle d'aide, on attend rien en retour. Or dans le cas prsent, je suis convaincu que le cot pay par la Grce est pire que la soi-disant aide en question.


a, par contre, c'est vrai. C'est pour a que je parle de brutalit. La Grce est revenu  l'quilibre primaire, hors charge de la dette. L'Allemagne ne peut mme pas s'en prvaloir. Aujourd'hui, la Grce est un pays plus srieux que l'Allemagne, budgtairement parlant, et ils sont  leur vrai niveau(contrairement au reste de l'Europe qui continue  vivre au dessus de ses moyens...). Il reste  grer le problme de la dette, mais comme la Grce redevenue raisonnable n'a pas les moyens de rembourser, on fait tourner, tourner, tourner sans cesse et sans sens. Au lieu de leur laisser la place pour profiter de leur nouvel quilibre et construire l'avenir sur des bases plus saines.




> Le problme ce n'est pas la droite, au sens politique. Le problme ce sont les puissance de l'argent, qui ont dsormais plus de pouvoir que les politiques, et ne s'en cachent mme plus. Pis, les politiques eux-mme ne cachent plus leur ddain pour la dmocratie, ni leur rle de serviteur des puissances financires. Parce que la social-dmocratie europenne, qui est sois-disant de gauche, fait galement partie du problme, et est, au mme titre que la droite, infode aux puissances de l'argent et ne respecte pas plus les principes dmocratiques.


Ont-ils un jour t respects? Enfin, le scandale de Panama tait-il l'aveuglement du peuple, ou la confiscations des biens de l'tat par quelques politiciens vreux(au profit des riches de l'poque)? Tu sembles dcouvrir la faiblesse numro 1 de la dmocratie reprsentative : nos dirigeants nous reprsentent, ils ne valent pas mieux que nous. a se voit plus de nous jours, parce que le contrle centralis des mdias a explos(pour une bonne partie de la population, celle pour qui TF1 n'est pas l'alpha et l'omga de la vrit), mais je ne crois pas que a aie fondamentalement empir par rapport aux poques prcdentes. Parce que bon, des fripouilles acoquines aux puissances de l'argent, je ne crois pas que a soit une nouveaut.

----------


## BenoitM

> Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire.
> Mon espoir, c'est qu'un pays parvienne  sortir de cette idologie nolibrale qui est en train de dtruire l'conomie du continent. Si un pays y parvient, il servira d'exemple et alors on pourra enfin tourner la page de cette cage nolibrale dans laquelle la politique europenne s'est enferme.
> 
> J'ai pas dit qu'il n'y avait pas d'aide, j'ai dit qu'il n'y avait pas d'allgement. Car de ce que j'en ai compris, cet nime accord c'est juste un nouveau prt, de 80 milliards cette fois (il me semble; de mmoire). Il n'y a pas de diminution des intrts ni quoi que ce soit d'autre, juste un nouveau prt.
> Et pour tre honnte, mme parler d'une _aide_ me parait discutable. Ce prt ne fait que repousser le problme en l'aggravant, je ne suis pas certain que l'on puisse parler d'une aide. D'autant plus que dans le langage usuel, lorsqu'on parle d'aide, on attend rien en retour. Or dans le cas prsent, je suis convaincu que le cot pay par la Grce est pire que la soi-disant aide en question.
> 
> Le problme ce n'est pas la droite, au sens politique. Le problme ce sont les puissance de l'argent, qui ont dsormais plus de pouvoir que les politiques, et ne s'en cachent mme plus. Pis, les politiques eux-mme ne cachent plus leur ddain pour la dmocratie, ni leur rle de serviteur des puissances financires. Parce que la social-dmocratie europenne, qui est sois-disant de gauche, fait galement partie du problme, et est, au mme titre que la droite, infode aux puissances de l'argent et ne respecte pas plus les principes dmocratiques.


Parce que je ne pense pas que l'Espagne aie non plus les moyens de dire merde  ses cranciers (et au passage c'est un peu nous aussi les cranciers bon je demande pas un taux d'usurier mais quand mme de retrouver ma mise)

Les nouveaux pret se font  des taux allegs par rapport aux anciens crdits.
Pour l'instant le poids du refinancement de la dette grec sur PNB est plus petit que les autres tats (bon les rentrer de l'tat grecs est aussi plus petit) donc comparaison n'est pas toujours raison.

Euh je ne sais pas o est la dmocratie.
Si c'est le rfrundum de la grce ca me semble un peu facile.
1) Il n'y a que la Grce qui a vot et pas toute l'UE.
2) Je demande de l'argent  mon banquier, puis je lui dit que je le rembourse plus parce que j'ai dcide moi et ma famille de ne plus le rembourser et vu qu'on est majoritaire je serai dmocratique? 

Pour ce qui est du constat sur la gauche je suis plutot d'accord avec toi

----------


## r0d

> En t'appuyant sur un pays qui plus que tous les autres a vcu au dessus-de ses moyens pendant 30 ans et a dpens l'argent de ses prts dans des dpenses de prestige plutt qu'en des amliorations de productivit qui auraient permis de les rembourser? Je t'ai connu plus inspir.


Disons que je ne vois pas les choses de la mme faon que toi.
Selon moi, ce qui s'est pass en Grce depuis une vingtaine d'annes, c'est qu'une infime partie de la population (et pas uniquement des grecs) ont profit d'un contexte qui leur fut favorable. En effet, le systme conomique grec n'tait pas vertueux loin s'en faut, l-dessus nous sommes tous d'accord. Mais l o je ne suis plus d'accord avec vous, c'est lorsque vous dites que *les grecs* ont trich, et qu'ils ont profit. a c'est faux. Ce n'est qu'une infime partie de la population, les plus riches, et en particulier les banquiers et ceux qui ont des billes dans les grandes entreprises, et pas uniquement les grecs d'ailleurs (certaines entreprises allemandes et autres s'en sont mis plein les fouilles au passage). Les citoyens grecs, eux, vivent une crise humanitaire depuis une dizaine d'annes (si tu a besoin de chiffres, je t'en donnerai, mais le citoyen grec lambda n'est pas plus  envier qu'un lituanien.




> je ne crois pas que a aie fondamentalement empir par rapport aux poques prcdentes. Parce que bon, des fripouilles acoquines aux puissances de l'argent, je ne crois pas que a soit une nouveaut.


Moi je pense que dans les grandes dmocraties occidentales (France, Allemagne, Angleterre), la situation n'tait pas aussi grave il y a un demi-sicle.

----------


## r0d

> Parce que je ne pense pas que l'Espagne aie non plus les moyens de dire merde  ses cranciers (et au passage c'est un peu nous aussi les cranciers bon je demande pas un taux d'usurier mais quand mme de retrouver ma mise)


Mais merde enfin, o tu as vu que les cranciers c'est nous!!!???!! Putain a me fous en rogne a!! C'est les conneries que te font avaler les fabriquant de l'opinion. As-tu personnellement donn de l'argent, toi, avec prise de dcision, aux banques grecques?? Non! Alors ce n'est pas ton argent dont il s'agit!
Si ensuite les bourgeois veulent te faire payer les pots casss de leurs pertes au casino de la finance, alors l oui, c'est ton argent qu'ils viendront prendre dans ta poche! Mais d'une part, les citoyens grecs n'ont rien vu de cet argent dont nous parlons ici, et d'autre part, ce n'est pas de notre argent dont il s'agit, mais de fonds qui transitent de banques  banques.

Et enfin, la meilleure faon de ne jamais revoir cet argent, c'est de continuer  infliger  la Grce cette politique mortifre. Pas besoin d'tre diplm en conomie (au contraire peut-tre mme) pour comprendre qu'un pays surendett ne peut pas s'en sortir s'il continue  s'endetter de plus en plus! C'est vraiment du grand n'importe quoi, a me saoule srieux... Descartes, reviens, ils sont devenus fous...  ::cry::

----------


## el_slapper

> Disons que je ne vois pas les choses de la mme faon que toi.
> Selon moi, ce qui s'est pass en Grce depuis une vingtaine d'annes, c'est qu'une infime partie de la population (et pas uniquement des grecs) ont profit d'un contexte qui leur fut favorable. En effet, le systme conomique grec n'tait pas vertueux loin s'en faut, l-dessus nous sommes tous d'accord. Mais l o je ne suis plus d'accord avec vous, c'est lorsque vous dites que *les grecs* ont trich, et qu'ils ont profit. a c'est faux. Ce n'est qu'une infime partie de la population, les plus riches, et en particulier les banquiers et ceux qui ont des billes dans les grandes entreprises, et pas uniquement les grecs d'ailleurs (certaines entreprises allemandes et autres s'en sont mis plein les fouilles au passage). Les citoyens grecs, eux, vivent une crise humanitaire depuis une dizaine d'annes (si tu a besoin de chiffres, je t'en donnerai, mais le citoyen grec lambda n'est pas plus  envier qu'un lituanien.


...parcequ'il n'est pas plus productif qu'un lithuanien. Donc pourquoi vivrait-il mieux? Et surtout, comment?

Aprs, le souci, c'est *pourquoi* il n'est pas plus productif. Il a t encourag  blouser le systme, l'exemple venait d'en haut, et en bas on a fait pareil. Au lieu de produire de la richesse, on a attendu qu'elle tombe, et on a tarvaill pour que a continue de tomber. On a considr comme des subventions ce qui n'taient que des prts  rembourser. Et a a t vraiment collectif, en Grce, vraiment plus fort qu'ailleurs.

En 30 ans de fonds Europens, il y avait largement la place pour moderniser l'conomie, et donner aux Grecs les moyens de produire de quoi vivre comme un occidental. a n'a pas t fait, notamment par manque de contrle de la part de l'UE. Mais les responsables locaux ont louvoy sans rien faire de constructif, les Ouest-Europens ont prt pour pouvoir vendre leur matriel militaire, les locaux ont cru qu'ils taient devenu riches sans avoir  rien changer, etc... Tout le monde a voulu croire que a allait marcher. Et si ton message, c'est de dire qu' l'heure de payer, certains ont pay pour d'autres, je te crois sur parole. Mais tous sont responsables.

Ce qui n'est pas une raison, pour "punir", si la punition est pire que le mal. Une politique avise viterai de dstabiliser encore plus un pays occidental arm jusqu'aux dents, et si proche de la zone d'influence de Daesh.




> Moi je pense que dans les grandes dmocraties occidentales (France, Allemagne, Angleterre), la situation n'tait pas aussi grave il y a un demi-sicle.


C'est l'impression qu'on peut avoir, en effet. Mais est-ce une ralit, ou simplement parce que les sources de l'poque taient toutes contrles? Impossible  savoir, puisque les sources de l'poque taient toutes contrles...

----------


## el_slapper

> Mais merde enfin, o tu as vu que les cranciers c'est nous!!!???!! Putain a me fous en rogne a!! C'est les conneries que te font avaler les fabriquant de l'opinion. As-tu personnellement donn de l'argent, toi, avec prise de dcision, aux banques grecques?? Non! Alors ce n'est pas ton argent dont il s'agit!
> Si ensuite les bourgeois veulent te faire payer les pots casss de leurs pertes au casino de la finance, alors l oui, c'est ton argent qu'ils viendront prendre dans ta poche! Mais d'une part, les citoyens grecs n'ont rien vu de cet argent dont nous parlons ici, et d'autre part, ce n'est pas de notre argent dont il s'agit, mais de fonds qui transitent de banques  banques.


Il est illgal en France de ne pas avoir de compte bancaire. Si ta banque(qui elle est crancire) fait faillite, tu perds l'argent que tu as sur un compte que tu a bien t oblig d'alimenter..... Tu n'est pas crancier au sens premier du terme, mais tu subiras les mmes consquences(je te laisse rebondir sur l'argent roi, tu fais a mieux que moi, je ne suis pas crdible, en gauchiste).




> Et enfin, la meilleure faon de ne jamais revoir cet argent, c'est de continuer  infliger  la Grce cette politique mortifre. Pas besoin d'tre diplm en conomie (au contraire peut-tre mme) pour comprendre qu'un pays surendett ne peut pas s'en sortir s'il continue  s'endetter de plus en plus! C'est vraiment du grand n'importe quoi, a me saoule srieux... Descartes, reviens, ils sont devenus fous...


R0d, respire un grand coup. Non, ils ne sont pas rationnels. C'est normal. L'tre humain n'est pas un animal rationnel. Il prtend l'tre, il feint de l'tre, mais en fait, ce sont ses motions qui gouvernent. L'aversion  la perte est un aiguillon motionnel trs puissant, et qui joue  plein dans de nombreux dsastres humains. Pour refuser  perdre un peu maintenant, on prend le risque de tout perdre plus tard. C'est un biais cognitif parfaitement identifi, et vieux comme l'humanit.

En d'autres termes, ce n'est pas avec ton intellect que tu corrigeras leur trajectoire(l, on a 2 satellites en trajectoire de collision, face  face, et aucun ne veut bouger. L'un parce qu'il ne peut pas, on l'appelle la ralit. L'autre parce qu'il est sur la trajectoire optimale d'un point de vue nergtique. Et l'autre klaxonne pour que l'un se pousse de son chemin. C'est tellement classique...). Donc, il faut que la peur qui gouverne les matraqueurs de la Grce soit remplace par une peur plus grande encore, qui les fasse revenir  la raison. Mais je ne vois rien d'utilisable, l, maintenant.

----------


## r0d

> ...parcequ'il n'est pas plus productif qu'un lithuanien. Donc pourquoi vivrait-il mieux? Et surtout, comment?
> 
> Aprs, le souci, c'est *pourquoi* il n'est pas plus productif. Il a t encourag  blouser le systme, l'exemple venait d'en haut, et en bas on a fait pareil. Au lieu de produire de la richesse, on a attendu qu'elle tombe, et on a tarvaill pour que a continue de tomber. On a considr comme des subventions ce qui n'taient que des prts  rembourser. Et a a t vraiment collectif, en Grce, vraiment plus fort qu'ailleurs.
> 
> En 30 ans de fonds Europens, il y avait largement la place pour moderniser l'conomie, et donner aux Grecs les moyens de produire de quoi vivre comme un occidental. a n'a pas t fait, notamment par manque de contrle de la part de l'UE. Mais les responsables locaux ont louvoy sans rien faire de constructif, les Ouest-Europens ont prt pour pouvoir vendre leur matriel militaire, les locaux ont cru qu'ils taient devenu riches sans avoir  rien changer, etc... Tout le monde a voulu croire que a allait marcher. Et si ton message, c'est de dire qu' l'heure de payer, certains ont pay pour d'autres, je te crois sur parole. Mais tous sont responsables.
> 
> Ce qui n'est pas une raison, pour "punir", si la punition est pire que le mal. Une politique avise viterai de dstabiliser encore plus un pays occidental arm jusqu'aux dents, et si proche de la zone d'influence de Daesh.
> 
> 
> ...


C'est pas faux...

----------


## BenoitM

> Mais merde enfin, o tu as vu que les cranciers c'est nous!!!???!! Putain a me fous en rogne a!! C'est les conneries que te font avaler les fabriquant de l'opinion. As-tu personnellement donn de l'argent, toi, avec prise de dcision, aux banques grecques?? Non! Alors ce n'est pas ton argent dont il s'agit!
> Si ensuite les bourgeois veulent te faire payer les pots casss de leurs pertes au casino de la finance, alors l oui, c'est ton argent qu'ils viendront prendre dans ta poche! Mais d'une part, les citoyens grecs n'ont rien vu de cet argent dont nous parlons ici, et d'autre part, ce n'est pas de notre argent dont il s'agit, mais de fonds qui transitent de banques  banques



Parce que j'ai mis mon argent dans une banque.
Que ma banque a mis l'argent que je lui ai pret dans des prets  la grce.
Que si la grce ne rend pas l'argent  ma banque.
Ma banque fait faillite et si ma banque fait faillite je n'ai plus d'argent.

Que pour l'instant c'est l'tat belge qui emprunte de l'argent, pour le donner  la grce pour rembourser ma banque.
r0d si tu es Belge, tu devrais peut-tre te souvenir de Fortis et de Dexia?




> Et enfin, la meilleure faon de ne jamais revoir cet argent, c'est de continuer  infliger  la Grce cette politique mortifre. Pas besoin d'tre diplm en conomie (au contraire peut-tre mme) pour comprendre qu'un pays surendett ne peut pas s'en sortir s'il continue  s'endetter de plus en plus!


Ca surement.
Euh bon certes les mesures proner par la Troika n'tait pas les meilleurs m'enfin ils ne s'endette plus  :;):

----------


## macslan

> Il est illgal en France de ne pas avoir de compte bancaire. Si ta banque(qui elle est crancire) fait faillite, tu perds l'argent que tu as sur un compte que tu a bien t oblig d'alimenter..... Tu n'est pas crancier au sens premier du terme, mais tu subiras les mmes consquences(je te laisse rebondir sur l'argent roi, tu fais a mieux que moi, je ne suis pas crdible, en gauchiste).
> 
> 
> 
> R0d, respire un grand coup. Non, ils ne sont pas rationnels. C'est normal. L'tre humain n'est pas un animal rationnel. Il prtend l'tre, il feint de l'tre, mais en fait, ce sont ses motions qui gouvernent. L'aversion  la perte est un aiguillon motionnel trs puissant, et qui joue  plein dans de nombreux dsastres humains. Pour refuser  perdre un peu maintenant, on prend le risque de tout perdre plus tard. C'est un biais cognitif parfaitement identifi, et vieux comme l'humanit.
> 
> En d'autres termes, ce n'est pas avec ton intellect que tu corrigeras leur trajectoire(l, on a 2 satellites en trajectoire de collision, face  face, et aucun ne veut bouger. L'un parce qu'il ne peut pas, on l'appelle la ralit. L'autre parce qu'il est sur la trajectoire optimale d'un point de vue nergtique. Et l'autre klaxonne pour que l'un se pousse de son chemin. C'est tellement classique...). Donc, il faut que la peur qui gouverne les matraqueurs de la Grce soit remplace par une peur plus grande encore, qui les fasse revenir  la raison. Mais je ne vois rien d'utilisable, l, maintenant.


O est-ce que c'est crit que tu doit avoir un compte bancaire

----------


## BenoitM

> O est-ce que c'est crit que tu doit avoir un compte bancaire


Pour avoir ton salaire c'est mieux  :;): 
Aprs bon tu peux le retir et l'entasser sous un matelat mais je suis pas sur que se soit trs utiles.
Et bon ca veux dire aussi la fin des prets (plus de pret pour acheter une voiture, une maisons)

Bon maintenant l'tat pourrait considr que l'argent est en partie virtuelle et que certes dettes ne doivent pas tre rembourser mais c'est changer le systme et ca ne se fait pas tout seul surtout quand tu dois de l'argent aux autres.

----------


## macslan

> Pour avoir ton salaire c'est mieux 
> Aprs bon tu peux le retir et l'entasser sous un matelat mais je suis pas sur que se soit trs utiles.
> Et bon ca veux dire aussi la fin des prets (plus de pret pour acheter une voiture, une maisons)
> 
> Bon maintenant l'tat pourrait considr que l'argent est en partie virtuelle et que certes dettes ne doivent pas tre rembourser mais c'est changer le systme et ca ne se fait pas tout seul surtout quand tu dois de l'argent aux autres.


c'est surtout qu'el_slapper dit que c'est illgal donc j'aimerai voir l'article de loi qui le dit

----------


## souviron34

> Moi je pense que dans les grandes dmocraties occidentales (France, Allemagne, Angleterre), la situation n'tait pas aussi grave il y a un demi-sicle.


C'est vrai qu'il y a 70 ans, les Stavisky et Conseiller Prince (_en France_), les Kennedy et leurs liens avec la mafia du temps de la prohibition, la naissance du "syndicalisme" amricain tout-puissant sous Jimmy Hoffa,  sont des exemples de probit et d'indpendance de l'argent et de la politique.. ::aie:: 

Alors il y  un demi-sicle on tait dans les 30 Glorieuses, avec en filigrane le Plan Marshall, et les colonies.. et l'exploitation honte de la plupart des pays par une poigne d'autres (_dont la France et la Belgique_).. Elf et Total, le Gabon, le Niger, le Tchad... On pouvait donc laisser "tranquilles" relativement les citoyens et les pays "d'origine".. ::aie:: 

Par exemple pour la France la "FranAfrique" est bien une "France-A-Fric" depuis longtemps, protge et chouchoute par les politiciens de tous bords...

----------


## r0d

> C'est vrai qu'il y a 70 ans, les Stavisky et Conseiller Prince (_en France_), les Kennedy et leurs liens avec la mafia du temps de la prohibition, la naissance du "syndicalisme" amricain tout-puissant sous Jimmy Hoffa,  sont des exemples de probit et d'indpendance de l'argent et de la politique..
> 
> Alors il y  un demi-sicle on tait dans les 30 Glorieuses, avec en filigrane le Plan Marshall, et les colonies.. et l'exploitation honte de la plupart des pays par une poigne d'autres (_dont la France et la Belgique_).. Elf et Total, le Gabon, le Niger, le Tchad... On pouvait donc laisser "tranquilles" relativement les citoyens et les pays "d'origine"..
> 
> Par exemple pour la France la "FranAfrique" est bien une "France-A-Fric" depuis longtemps, protge et chouchoute par les politiciens de tous bords...


Tout ceci n'est pas faux.
Mais toutes ces pratiques mafieuses des politiques existent encore. C'est mme certainement pire qu'avant; mondialisation nolibrale aidant.
Quoi qu'il en soit, je parlais plutt de dmocratie. Je ne pense pas qu'il y a 50 ans, un prsident de la rpublique franaise aurait pu se permettre d'ignorer le rsultat d'un rfrendum national par exemple. Autre exemple: j'imagine mal De Gaulle recevoir ses ordres d'un banquier Bruxellois. J'imagine mal un Giscard d'Estaing promettre la privatisation de l'ORTF pour se faire lire, pour nationaliser ensuite toutes les tl et radios une fois lu. Etc.

----------


## Marco46

> Tout ceci n'est pas faux.
> Mais toutes ces pratiques mafieuses des politiques existent encore. C'est mme certainement pire qu'avant; mondialisation nolibrale aidant.
> Quoi qu'il en soit, je parlais plutt de dmocratie. Je ne pense pas qu'il y a 50 ans, un prsident de la rpublique franaise aurait pu se permettre d'ignorer le rsultat d'un rfrendum national par exemple. Autre exemple: j'imagine mal De Gaulle recevoir ses ordres d'un banquier Bruxellois. J'imagine mal un Giscard d'Estaing promettre la privatisation de l'ORTF pour se faire lire, pour nationaliser ensuite toutes les tl et radios une fois lu. Etc.


Bof, ils ont bien vot la Loi de janvier 1973 sur la Banque de France qui oblige l'tat franais  se financer sur les marchs financiers  un taux suprieur que celui qu'il pourrait obtenir avec la Banque de France (loi aujourd'hui convertie en directive europenne et s'appliquant  tous les tats) et le soumet donc aux jugements des organismes de cotation, transfrant de fait l'indpendance montaire de l'tat au priv et donc une grande partie de notre indpendance  des intrts privs.

Ca mritait pas un rfrendum a ? C'est peut tre la loi la plus importante de tout le XXme sicle ...

----------


## fredinkan

> C'est pas faux...
> Mais l'Islande ne fait ni partie de l'UE, ni de l'eurozone. Et puis c'est un tout petit pays.
> 
> En revanche, tu as vu la place mdiatique que prennent les pripties de la Grce? Sincrement, si Syriza tait parvenu  sortir, au moins un peu, de l'ornire nolibrale, je pense que a aurait eu de l'impact au niveau de la doxa, c'est  dire au niveau de l'opinion globale des citoyens europens.





> Ils y sont pas rentrer nuance


Vous parliez d'idologie nolibrale qui dtruits le continent, aux dernires nouvelles l'islande tait justement ultra-librale et rattache au continent europen.. Mais effectivement, et ce n'est pas nouveau, ce qui est "hors de l'UE" "on s'en fout". Si mme sur ce thread on a ce problme, comment voulez-vous que a puisse bouger quand les mdias martlent la mme chose ?




> Bof, ils ont bien vot la Loi de janvier 1973 sur la Banque de France qui oblige l'tat franais  se financer sur les marchs financiers  un taux suprieur que celui qu'il pourrait obtenir avec la Banque de France (loi aujourd'hui convertie en directive europenne et s'appliquant  tous les tats) et le soumet donc aux jugements des organismes de cotation, transfrant de fait l'indpendance montaire de l'tat au priv et donc une grande partie de notre indpendance  des intrts privs.
> 
> Ca mritait pas un rfrendum a ? C'est peut tre la loi la plus importante de tout le XXme sicle ...


Et c'est certainement la loi qui a le plus foutu le boxon en europe, quand on regarde le pouvoir qu'on pris les banques avec.

Ca me fait penser qu'en suisse une initiative populaire est actuellement en rcolte de signature pour que seule la BNS (banque nationale suisse) puisse crer de la monnaie scripturale. Cette initiative, si elle passe, va du coup casser tout l'avantage qu'ont les banques prives de prter des sommes folles aux tats. Le problme c'est qu'une telle loi ne passerait jamais dans l'UE ...

----------


## macslan

> Vous parliez d'idologie nolibrale qui dtruits le continent, aux dernires nouvelles l'islande tait justement ultra-librale et rattache au continent europen.. Mais effectivement, et ce n'est pas nouveau, ce qui est "hors de l'UE" "on s'en fout". Si mme sur ce thread on a ce problme, comment voulez-vous que a puisse bouger quand les mdias martlent la mme chose ?
> 
> 
> 
> Et c'est certainement la loi qui a le plus foutu le boxon en europe, quand on regarde le pouvoir qu'on pris les banques avec.
> 
> Ca me fait penser qu'en suisse une initiative populaire est actuellement en rcolte de signature pour que seule la BNS (banque nationale suisse) puisse crer de la monnaie scripturale. Cette initiative, si elle passe, va du coup casser tout l'avantage qu'ont les banques prives de prter des sommes folles aux tats. Le problme c'est qu'une telle loi ne passerait jamais dans l'UE ...


C'est surtout qu'on parle de l'Islande par rapport  l'UE et non au continent

----------


## BenoitM

En quoi l'Islande serait ou non un modele?

----------


## Kaamui

A cause de "la rvolte des casseroles". Suite  des manifs contre le systme financier nolibral (suite  la crise), ils ont (le peuple) refus d'ponger les dettes des banques, obtenu la rcriture de la constitution, sur la base du tirage au sort (la vraie dmocratie), si pour toi cela ne prsente en rien un caractre associable au nom de "modle", alors je ne peux rien dire de plus pour ma part.

----------


## BenoitM

1) Ils ont pong les dettes des banques
2) Ils ont peut-tre rcrit une constitution mais celle-ci n'est pas entrer en vigueur

Donc oui pour moi c'est pas grand chose

Et la droite est revenu au pouvoir bref rien ne change sous le soleil

----------


## Kaamui

Si tu dis vrai je n'tais pas au courant (et j'aimerais des sources pour le coup), et a me navre, mais cela n'enlve en rien le fait que le peuple islandais a eu le mrite de se dfendre. Cela reste un modle  suivre. Cela n'empche pas de chercher  obtenir un bien meilleur rsultat.

----------


## BenoitM

> Dnouement de l'affaire
> Finalement, Landsbanki annona le 2 septembre 2011 qu'elle serait en mesure de rembourser par elle-mme les gouvernements britannique et nerlandais de la somme de 8 milliards d'euros, ceci par la vente de ses actifs, qui ont finalement t rvalus aprs le crash financier de 20089.
> 
> Quelques jours plus tard, le 4 septembre 2011, le prsident islandais Olafur Ragnar Grimsson demanda publiquement des explications  l'Union europenne10. En effet, Landsbanki a depuis le dbut affirm qu'il serait en mesure de rembourser les clients d'Icesave par la liquidation de ses actifs. Ds lors, les mesures prises par le gouvernement britannique et nerlandais, ainsi que la menace de l'Association europenne de libre-change semblent dmesures.
> 
> Conteste par les cranciers de la banque en faillite, la dcision de rembourser le Royaume-Uni et les Pays-Bas a finalement t confirme par la cour de justice islandaise le 28 octobre 2011, apportant ainsi l'ultime feu vert ncessaire au remboursement4.
> 
> Le 2 dcembre 2011, la banque Landsbanki a effectu un premier versement de 432 milliards de couronnes islandaises, soit environ le tiers du montant total  rembourser11. Malgr ce progrs, l'AELE a nanmoins assign l'Islande en justice pour ne pas avoir rembours  temps les dposants d'Icesave12. La Cour de l'AELE a rejet cette plainte le 28 janvier 201313.


Treasury has now retrieved 85pc of money from Landsbanki estate, six years after bailing out 230,000 British savers

Pour la constitution 
Elle n'a tjs pas t ratifier a premiere vue sur tu cherches un peu sur wiki
Il faut que 2 lgislatures de suite la signes et le nouveau parti au pouvoir n'a pas l'air d'avoir envie de signer

Si l'Islande est le modle  suivre il serait bien de dtailles rellement les mesures qui ont t appliqu plutot que de devoir faire l'inverse.

Pour ce que j'ai aussi compris:
1)Les Islandais ne voulaient pas sauver sont les comptes tranges plac dans leurs banques et filiales de leurs banques, non pas LES BANQUES
2)Les comptes trangs ont t rembourser
3)A premiere vue une partie de la dette des mnages et des PME ont t transfres (et non supprimer) vers l'tat islandais (raison pour laquelle la dette de l'Islande est pass de 30%  110% (alors que le PIB de l'Islande n'a quasi pas chuter contrairement  la grce)

----------


## BenoitM

C'est quand mme fort d'annoncer que l'Islande est un modle a suivre sans ne rien savoir de se modle et tre incapable de l'expliquer.

----------


## Kaamui

Et toi tu es toujours aussi optu et aigri (et ag j'imagine), car tu n'arrive pas  dmordre de ta mauvaise foi en toute circonstance. Tes arguments n'enlvent pas  l'vnement appel "la rvolte des casseroles" son caractre rassembleur et donc son titre de modle  suivre.

BenoitM essaies de rflchir  a : tu vois quelqu'un emprunter le bon chemin, mais il choue avant d'arriver au bout. Tu abandonnes  tout jamais le bon chemin ?

----------


## Captain_JS

> BenoitM essaies de rflchir  a : tu vois quelqu'un emprunter le bon chemin, mais il choue avant d'arriver au bout. Tu abandonnes  tout jamais le bon chemin ?


Et toi tu devrais rflchir  ce qu'est le bon chemin ...

----------


## Kaamui

le peuple qui tente de reprendre sa souverainet populaire ne prend pas le bon chemin ? Putain mais vous m'exasprez

----------


## BenoitM

> Et toi tu es toujours aussi optu et aigri (et ag j'imagine), car tu n'arrive pas  dmordre de ta mauvaise foi en toute circonstance. Tes arguments n'enlvent pas  l'vnement appel "la rvolte des casseroles" son caractre rassembleur et donc son titre de modle  suivre.
> 
> BenoitM essaies de rflchir  a : tu vois quelqu'un emprunter le bon chemin, mais il choue avant d'arriver au bout. Tu abandonnes  tout jamais le bon chemin ?


Tu es incapable de me dire ce qu'a apporter la rvolte des casseroles et c'est moi qui suis optu et aigri?

C'est vraiment du n'importe quoi...

ps: parler de rvolution pour un mouvement qui a runis 6000 personnes (certes sur 300 000), et dont le seul tat de fait est d'avoir fait dmission le gouvernement, j'appele pas ca une rvolte ni une rvolution.
Si non en Belgique on a eu un paquet de rvolutions et en France la derniere rvolution date de Chirac.

----------


## Captain_JS

> le peuple qui tente de reprendre sa souverainet populaire ne prend pas le bon chemin ? Putain mais vous m'exasprez


Les Corses aussi ont voulu reprendre leur souverainet populaire et pourtant le gouvernement franais ne pensait pas qu'ils prenaient le "bon chemin".
Je ne conteste pas les faits, mais assner le "bon chemin" a fait trop secte pour moi  ::?:

----------


## Kaamui

Je te le dit ce que a a apport mais tu ne le vois pas... rassemblement, exemple, modle, etc.. a a apport du souffle aux mecs comme moi, et aux islandais. Alors peut-tre que ce n'est rien  tes yeux, mais moi je suis content pour les islandais, mme si a n'a pas abouti c'est un dbut.

"le bon chemin" c'tait plus dans l'exercice qu'une association  la sauce sectaire hein

----------


## BenoitM

Ah ben alors tu as aussi le modle Belge
On a t manifest contre les mesures du gouvernement,
Tu as a le mouvement G1000, ect

Tu as plein de modles.
Et en France il y a pas eu aussi des manifestations rcement?
Ah si tu as les camioneur bretons et les agriculteurs comme modle

Ouf on y est presque  la sortie de crise et aux (vrais) solutions

Bref pour moi un modle, c'est un endroit o on aurait appliquer des ides et o celles-ci auraient eu des effets.
C'est bien d'avoir des mouvements citoyens* qui se forment mais ca n'en fait pas un modle qu'on pourrait appliquer.



*Euh je suis pas sure que tous les mouvements citoyens sont bnfiques

----------


## r0d

> Bof, ils ont bien vot la Loi de janvier 1973 sur la Banque de France qui oblige l'tat franais  se financer sur les marchs financiers  un taux suprieur que celui qu'il pourrait obtenir avec la Banque de France (loi aujourd'hui convertie en directive europenne et s'appliquant  tous les tats) et le soumet donc aux jugements des organismes de cotation, transfrant de fait l'indpendance montaire de l'tat au priv et donc une grande partie de notre indpendance  des intrts privs.
> 
> Ca mritait pas un rfrendum a ? C'est peut tre la loi la plus importante de tout le XXme sicle ...


Je suis entirement d'accord avec toi. Mais ils ne trahissaient pas leur lectorat en votant cette loi. Contrairement  ce qu'ont fait les socialistes  partir de 1983. Or c'est a que je dnonais. En fait, je dnonais deux choses. Premirement, le fait que les lus respectent de moins en moins leurs engagements (ils se font lire sur un programme, puis ils font l'inverse) et les choix des votants (typiquement les rfrendums dont les rsultats sont dornavant ignors). Et deuximement, le fait que les institutions sont de moins en moins dmocratiques, de plus en plus technocratiques et dogmatiques.

Parce que le respect de la dmocratie est le meilleur rempart contre les dogmes. Les dogmes ne rsistent pas aux contraintes du quotidien, ni  la contingence, qui sont l'apanage des citoyens, et donc de la voix qu'ils portent lorsqu'ils votent, manifestent ou autre, bref, lorsqu'ils agissent politiquement.

----------


## Jipt

> [...] l'apanage des citoyens [...] lorsqu'ils agissent politiquement.


Fut un temps o les citoyens agissaient en cassant les poteaux de signalisation (oui je sais c'est idiot), les abribus, en dterrant les pavs, en construisant des barricades, en foutant le feu, etc.

Maintenant ils font quoi  part balancer des textes de 140 caractres max en mode FIFO, le dernier arriv poussant les prcdents ?

Ils sont beaux, les citoyens...

----------


## r0d

> Fut un temps o les citoyens agissaient en cassant les poteaux de signalisation (oui je sais c'est idiot), les abribus, en dterrant les pavs, en construisant des barricades, en foutant le feu, etc.
> 
> Maintenant ils font quoi  part balancer des textes de 140 caractres max en mode FIFO, le dernier arriv poussant les prcdents ?
> 
> Ils sont beaux, les citoyens...


Lorsqu'on entre un peu dans les rseaux associatifs, on se rend compte que beaucoup de gens font plein de choses. En France, il existe plus d'un million d'associations. Rien que dans mon quartier (vieux quartier populaire de Bruxelles), je ctoie rgulirement des gens qui s'organisent de diffrentes faons pour amliorer la vie du quartier. On y trouve, entre autres, des gens qui ont mont un atelier de rparation/rcupration/montage de vlo, d'autres qui rcuprent les restes des marchs et qui organisent des repas gratuit, citoyens et militants, d'autres qui s'acharnent plusieurs heures par jours  faire tourner un potager qu'ils ont cr sur un terrain vague inutilis, d'autres qui se sont organis pour garder les enfants, d'autres qui s'occupent de partages de livres, etc, etc, etc. Je pourrais galement citer tous ceux qui uvrent via internet (la quadrature du net, rezo, silex, etc.). Il y a tous ceux qui s'organisent pour tenter de trouver des alternatives au modle conomique dominant (amaps, coops, squatts, etc.). Ainsi de suite. Je pourrais tartiner des pages d'exemples, la liste est longue, mais videmment, ces gens-l sont gnralement silencieux. On ne peut pas tre dans l'action et la com' en mme temps.

----------


## Jipt

> ... snip ...


Okay, mais alors, comment expliquer que les choses aillent de plus en plus mal ? Un truc m'chappe, l...

----------


## ymoreau

Parce qu'ils restent minoritaires peut tre ? Quelle est la proportion de gens intresss par les modles conomiques alternatifs et qui essayent de faire au moins un peu autrement ? Je n'ai pas de chiffre mais de mon impression a reste minoritaire. Si une majorit des gens rejetaient le systme il ne pourrait pas fonctionner, mais je n'ai pas l'impression que ce soit le cas. A toutes les chelles.

----------


## Kaamui

+1  toi et r0d. C'est ce que j'essaie d'expliquer notamment  BenoitM qui a un tat d'esprit  l'oppos de cette vision o des choses sont possibles. C'est pour a que je lui dit souvent qu'il doit tre vieux, on sent qu'il a du se battre un temps mais qu'aujourd'hui il ne croit plus en rien, et qu'il dnigre tout mouvement populaire.

Pourtant l'histoire montre que rien ne rsiste aux mouvements populaires, qui finissent toujours par renverser les choses, quand bien mme la chose serait une puissante organisation comme un Etat ou autre. L'histoire montre galement que les choses se rptent inlassablement. Il faut donc des mouvements alternatifs pour essayer de sortir de cette boucle infernale.

----------


## r0d

> Okay, mais alors, comment expliquer que les choses aillent de plus en plus mal ? Un truc m'chappe, l...


C'est une excellente question, qui me blanchit mes nuits. Mais je n'ai pas de rponse.

----------


## r0d

> Parce qu'ils restent minoritaires peut tre ?


C'est certainement un facteur, mais a n'explique pas tout. Par exemple, les 1% les plus riches sont extrmement minoritaires, pourtant ils sont parvenu  faonner le monde, en 50 ans, selon leurs dsirs. Il y a de nombreux exemples o une minorit peut parvenir  prendre le pouvoir ou  influencer la politique de faon dcisive.

Je ne sais pas... notre poque est trs particulire au point de vue politique. Dj, nous n'avons pas connu la guerre sur notre territoire depuis plus d'un demi-sicle, ce qui est exceptionnel et fondamental. Mon intuition c'est que nous sommes en train d'entrer dans une nouvelle re historique, nous sommes donc dans une poque charnire, et les repres habituels ne fonctionnent plus. Les enfants de nos enfants comprendrons peut-tre ce dbut de millnaire, mais je ne crois pas que nous-mme ayons les outils pour le faire. Je ne sais pas... tout ceci n'est que supposition...

----------


## Kaamui

Il ne sont pas parvenus  faonner le monde. C'est le capitalisme qui les a faonn en faonnant le monde. Il ne sont que la partie merge de l'iceberg.

----------


## behe

> *Pourtant l'histoire montre que rien ne rsiste aux mouvements populaires,* qui finissent toujours par renverser les choses, quand bien mme la chose serait une puissante organisation comme un Etat ou autre.


Comme tu le prcises dans une autre discussion, l'histoire n'est pas ton fort. C'est sr que, par exemple, les mineurs franais ont gagn plein d'avantages en se soulevant  l'poque. Tian'anmen aussi, a a t une grande russite. Des exemples tu peux en trouver qui vont aller dans ton sens, d'autres non. Donc arrte les phrases grandiloquentes et surtout fausses.

----------


## souviron34

> C'est une excellente question, qui me blanchit mes nuits. Mais je n'ai pas de rponse.


J'pense bin  quelque chose, mais je vais sans doute me faire blaster pour cynisme... :8-): 


Ce mouvement "associatif" est d'une part biais (_le nombre d'associations "loi 1901" en France faites juste pour que quelqu'un qui serait autrement "auto-entrepreneur" ou chmeur soit salari.._), mais aussi ne serait-ce pas le ct "auto-justificatif" "altruiste" d'un ct fondamentalement individualiste ??

En l'absence d'une idologie ""contraire"  l'idologie dominante et largement suivie telle que ft le communisme au XXime, l'individu est de plus en plus individualiste, mais n'accepte pas de se reconnatre comme tel, et s'invente donc une attitude soi-disant "_tourne vers les autres_"..  ok pour les petites choses locales, mais pas vraiment pour risquer son salaire, son job,, voire sa peau pour une "_socit meilleure_" ???


Un "courage de peureux" par rapport  une "peur de courageux" ??

----------


## Kaamui

> Comme tu le prcises dans une autre discussion, l'histoire n'est pas ton fort. C'est sr que, par exemple, les mineurs franais ont gagn plein d'avantages en se soulevant  l'poque. Tian'anmen aussi, a a t une grande russite. Des exemples tu peux en trouver qui vont aller dans ton sens, d'autres non.


J'ai surtout dit que l'histoire telle qu'elle est conte dans les livres d'histoire ne vaut pas beaucoup plus que les histoires qu'on raconte aux enfants. Tes exemples ne font que montrer qu'il y a eu des gens pour oppresser. Le temps et les mouvements populaires (dans le sens littral : les ractions organises du peuple dans le temps (une autre manire de dire que la faim est rassembleuse quoi)) finissent toujours par avoir raison, car ils sont la seule construction naturelle quand celle-ci s'oppose  la construction d'autres hommes (comme les oligarchies par exemple). C'est pour cela que le temps rsout toujours cela par la victoire des peuples sur les idologies : le peuple a une existence physique qui ne s'arrte pas dans le temps (enfin si mais l on rentre dans les extinctions c'est un autre dbat). Aucun n'exemple d'chec  un instant t ne peut dfier un constat se situant  une chelle de temps englobant ceux-ci.

C'est pas trop grandiloquent j'espre ?




> Donc arrte les phrases grandiloquentes et surtout fausses.


C'est la toute premire fois que tu m'adresses la parole depuis que je suis inscrit sur ce site, et tu as pourtant l'air d'avoir dj fait ton opinion sur moi : tu ne mapprcies pas. Mais dis-moi, toi qui apparemment sait des choses en histoire, que sais-tu rellement ? Comment peux-tu affirmer qu'une ide est fausse. Car Mme si je suis tout  fais d'avis que tu  le droit de le croire, tu t'avances alors trangement dans l'erreur en affirmant savoir que mon ide est fausse.

----------


## behe

Effectivement, je me suis fais une ide sur toi. Et tu ne fais rien pour l'arranger.
En fait, le cot nervant de tes posts est le mme que pour Deuche : des posts qui se basent sur des ides qui peuvent tre intressantes, mais tellement mal formules. Au final, on retient juste l'ide que vous tes borns, pas du tout ouvert au dialogue et surtout pas disposs  remettre votre pense en question.
Voil pourquoi c'tait la premire fois que je rpondais (et celle-ci la dernire), vu que de toute faon tu ne tiens pas compte des changes des autres intervenants. 

Enfin quelqu'un qui assume tre nul en histoire et qui veut philosoph dessus, a me fait bien rire .

----------


## Kaamui

Normal je fais rien pour arranger a j'en ai rien  foutre de ce que tu peux penser de moi (et je suis sur que toi c'est pareil). Pourquoi devrai-je me proccuper de ce que tu penses de moi je te dois quelque chose ? Ce qui m'intresse c'est vos ides sur les sujets voqus pas vos ressentiments dbiles. Tu te remet en question toi ? Y'a-t-il une chose dans ce que j'ai pu crire ici qui t'as fais te dire "ah ouai c'est vrai j'ai tort il a raison" ? Moi en tout cas il y en a, mais rien qui vienne de toi pour le moment.

Voil le schma comme moi je le vois : je penses A. Moi B. Je persiste  croire que A > B. Non B > A tu refuses de te remettre en question pourtant on t'as apport la preuve t'es qu'un con..

Je vois pas pour quoi moi qui pense A je dois me remettre en question mais pas toi qui pense B ? Je penses quand mme avoir dit des choses justes depuis que je participe  ces 2-3 forums.. j'en ai dit d'autres moins pertinentes, comme tout le monde, et quand on me convainc de mon erreur (comme Gooby par exemple hier sur l'autre topic que tu as surement lu) je la reconnais. 

J'ai dit que le temps fait perdurer les tre humains, moins les oligarchies ou les idologies radicales ou extmes, ni les entits virtuelles comme les pays, les frontires, etc.. donc fatalement, le peuple sort toujours vainqueur, c'est le seul  exister rellement. Tu n'es pas d'accord ok pas de problme je cherche pas  te convaincre je donne juste mon opinion. Tant mieux si tu te dis "c'est pas faux" ou "c'est pas bte". Tanpis si tu trouve a totalement faux ou totalement dbile. 

Moi ton exemple me fait me dire que tu ne comprends pas ce que je dit, toi tu entends une espce de phrase nave et mielleuse (et que je trouve aussi idiote) qui dit que les gentils finissent toujours par gagner. Moi je te dis que ce n'est pas ce que j'ai cris. Si tu veux continuer  penser que si fais ce que tu veux c'est ton droit.

Et puis arrtes de me ressortir ma phrase sur l'histoire, je t'ai dj dit ce que je voulais dire par l, pour moi personne ne connait la vritable Histoire, si ce n'est ceux qui ont vcu l'un de ses pans.

----------


## Escapetiger

Bonjour,

Dans l'ditorial de cette semaine de Marianne, J. Mac-Scaron crit :



> Oui, la crise grecque a largement profit  l'Allemagne d'Angela Merkel. Non, ce constat n'est pas tir d'un journal au label hellne mais du Figaro, qui se fait l'cho du trs srieux et trs classique Institut Leibniz d'tudes et de recherches conomiques. Lundi 10 aot, ce dernier a publi une tude qui souligne que nos amis d'outre-Rhin ont ralis  plus de 100 milliards d'conomies budgtaires  depuis le dbut de la crise en 2010.
> (...)


Source :
http://www.marianne.net/les-ecorcheu...100236121.html
_Les corcheurs du peuple grec_

et Jean-Pierre Chevnement dlivre une chronique _La leon grecque_ avec les gros titres suivants :

"Le dni de dmocratie qu'entrane le fonctionnement des institutions europennes ne peut que provoquer des crises politiques  rptition"

"Il faut aller vers une Europe plus flexible et plus respectueuse des peuples qui la composent, refuser l'Europe carcan et rformer l'euro".

----------


## deuche

> Effectivement, je me suis fais une ide sur toi. Et tu ne fais rien pour l'arranger.
> En fait, le cot nervant de tes posts est le mme que pour Deuche : des posts qui se basent sur des ides qui peuvent tre intressantes, mais tellement mal formules. Au final, on retient juste l'ide que vous tes borns, pas du tout ouvert au dialogue et surtout pas disposs  remettre votre pense en question.
> Voil pourquoi c'tait la premire fois que je rpondais (et celle-ci la dernire), vu que de toute faon tu ne tiens pas compte des changes des autres intervenants. 
> 
> Enfin quelqu'un qui assume tre nul en histoire et qui veut philosoph dessus, a me fait bien rire .



Etant minoritaire dans notre mode de pense, tant  contre-sens de la pense mainstream, nous n'avons aucun intrt  nous remettre en cause vu que nous remettons en cause la pense dominante. Nous ne sommes pas l pour nous coucher mais pour rsister  cette pense.

Quand Kaaumi dit que le peuple fini par avoir raison il y a peut-tre une ide de dmocratie qui vient appuyer cette argumentation. La dmocratie, pris dans son sens tymologique, cest--dire du pouvoir au peuple semble effectivement indiquer que nous puissions avoir de fortes revendications qui puissent aboutir.
Penser linverse, cest dj se ranger du ct des dominants ou accepter le fait dtre soumis  un systme et laccepter tel quil est.

----------


## r0d

> J'pense bin  quelque chose, mais je vais sans doute me faire blaster pour cynisme...
> 
> 
> Ce mouvement "associatif" est d'une part biais (_le nombre d'associations "loi 1901" en France faites juste pour que quelqu'un qui serait autrement "auto-entrepreneur" ou chmeur soit salari.._), mais aussi ne serait-ce pas le ct "auto-justificatif" "altruiste" d'un ct fondamentalement individualiste ??
> 
> En l'absence d'une idologie ""contraire"  l'idologie dominante et largement suivie telle que ft le communisme au XXime, l'individu est de plus en plus individualiste, mais n'accepte pas de se reconnatre comme tel, et s'invente donc une attitude soi-disant "_tourne vers les autres_"..  ok pour les petites choses locales, mais pas vraiment pour risquer son salaire, son job,, voire sa peau pour une "_socit meilleure_" ???
> 
> 
> Un "courage de peureux" par rapport  une "peur de courageux" ??


'spce de vieux cynique!  :;): 

Plus srieusement, et paradoxalement, je suis plutt d'accord avec toi. Enfin, sous rserve que j'aie* bien compris ce que tu as crit, ce qui n'est jamais acquis.
Si je t'ai bien compris donc, c'est ce que j'appelle "l'individualisme grgaire", et l'illustration que je donne c'est un troupeau de moutons, dans lequel tous les moutons font la mme chose, mais chacun ble diffremment. Et en blant diffremment que son voisin, chaque mouton est convaincu d'exercer pleinement son libre-arbitre, tant ainsi assur de son individualit forte. Et je vais mme un peu plus loin dans le cynisme, car je ne nie pas ma propre appartenance au troupeau, et donc mon propre grgarisme.

Et cela rejoint un dbat de plus en plus prsent dans les dbats politiques lorsqu'il s'agit d'action concrte, et de mthodologie des luttes: le choix entre l'action globale et centralise, ou l'action individuelle dite "par capillarit". Le XXme a dlgitim l'action centralise, car aujourd'hui le spectre des diffrentes dictatures, de droite comme de gauche, hante toutes les vellits de regroupement politique. Beaucoup lui prfrent donc l'action individuelle, thorise par les penseurs de certaines obdiences anarchistes (de droite comme de gauche).
Les deux approches se dfendent. Je pense mme qu'elles pourraient tre complmentaires. Mais quoi qu'il en soit, en ce moment c'est la deuxime solution qui a le vent en poupe, pour deux raisons principales. D'une part, les gens se mfient trop des organisations centralises. Et ils ont entirement raison, m'est avis. D'autre part, il est trs difficile aujourd'hui de se mettre d'accord au sein d'un groupe, mme politiquement homogne. Chacun aura sa propre vision du sujet, et ses propres solutions pour le traiter. C'est du moins une dure ralit avec laquelle il faut jongler quotidiennement dans les diffrentes mouvances de la gauche radicale ( droite j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont un peu plus "suivistes", bien qu'eux non plus ne sont pas si "unis derrire le chef" qu'il n'y parait).

Aprs il y a clairement un problme d'idal politique. J'en parle souvent, ici et ailleurs, car c'est un point qui me semble crucial. Il nous manque un idal politique qui soit suffisamment sduisant pour rassembler une masse critique. Les idologies du XXme sicle ont chou, et les nouvelles ne sont pas assez matures, trop peu ambitieuses, ou carrment repoussantes. 
Aujourd'hui cela peut nous paraitre saugrenu, mais les idologies du dbut du XXme sicle (marxisme, fascisme et libralisme) taient suffisamment ambitieuses et sduisantes pour agrger les foules et atteindre une masse critique. Elles taient galement matures, car elles provenaient des sicles prcdants.

Enfin, il y a le problme de la diffusion des positionnements politiques. Le sicle dernier tait le sicle des mdias politiss. Les journaux taient le vecteur de ces idologies, et constituaient la plate-forme publique des questions politiques, encourageant les citoyens  prendre position. Aujourd'hui, les mdias sont essentiellement des organes de divertissement, et mme ceux qui se disent politiss prennent bien soin de ne pas prendre trop position, de peur de perdre des consommateurs. Paradoxalement, ce sont souvent ceux qui se disent objectifs (le figaro, le monde) qui sont les plus politiss. Mais si quelques journaux restent politiss, aujourd'hui l'essentiel de l'opinion est faonn par la tlvision, qui, derrire le masque du divertissement, rpand cet pistm d'individualisme grgaire dont je causais plus tt.

Pour ceux et celles qui sont intresss par ce sujet, je vous conseille de regarder de temps en temps le journal de arte (que l'on peut visualiser sur leur site internet). Dans ce journal, ils font l'effort d'aller  la rencontre de ces gens qui tentent de trouver des solutions et de les mettre en uvre concrtement. Vous n'y trouverez certes pas de grandes rvlations, mais vous pourrez au moins constater que,  travers le monde, une nouvelle forme de conscience politique est en train d'merger. Je ne sais pas s'il faut s'en rjouir, mais il y a un mouvement de fond qui est l. On verra bien, dans les annes qui viennent, ce que a va donner.



* Avis aux lecteurs pour qui les arcanes de notre belle langue n'a aucun secret, j'ai un doute ici: "Sous rserve que j'ai*e* bien compris". J'ai choisi de mettre le verbe avoir au subjonctif ("j'aie"), mais je demande si un simple prsent de l'indicatif ne serait pas plus juste: "Sous rserve que j'ai bien compris".

----------


## deuche

> D'autre part, il est trs difficile aujourd'hui de se mettre d'accord au sein d'un groupe, mme politiquement homogne. Chacun aura sa propre vision du sujet, et ses propres solutions pour le traiter. C'est du moins une dure ralit avec laquelle il faut jongler quotidiennement dans les diffrentes mouvances de la gauche radicale ( droite j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont un peu plus "suivistes", bien qu'eux non plus ne sont pas si "unis derrire le chef" qu'il n'y parait).


C'est trs juste.

----------


## r0d

Un peu de dialectique  ::): 



> Enfin quelqu'un qui assume tre nul en histoire et qui veut philosopher dessus, a me fait bien rire .


L'argument d'expertise ne doit pas tre utilis comme ciseau d'Anastasie.
Dit autrement: ce n'est pas parce que l'on est pas expert dans un sujet que l'on a pas le droit d'en parler et de donner son opinion.

Aprs sur le reste, je suis plutt d'accord avec toi. Kaamui dit beaucoup de btises. Mais ce n'est pas la densit des btises qu'il crit qui est irritant, c'est le mode premptoire sur lequel il les assne. Et moi aussi, bien que je sois gnralement d'accord avec ce qu'il crit, il parvient tout de mme  m'agacer. Idem avec deuche.

----------


## ManusDei

Il me semble que le subjonctif soit plus juste. En tout cas je trouve a plus joli  lire dans cette phrase.

----------


## Kaamui

Je demande des exemples. Sans, je n'arrive pas  voir ce que voyez de si irritant chez moi ou deuche. J'ai l'impression que parce j'cris penser avoir raison, alors je suis sur un mode premptoire  vos yeux. Selon moi cela est faux, mais je suis prt  me remettre en cause, il me faut donc des exemples.

----------


## BenoitM

> Un peu de dialectique 
> L'argument d'expertise ne doit pas tre utilis comme ciseau d'Anastasie.
> Dit autrement: ce n'est pas parce que l'on est pas expert dans un sujet que l'on a pas le droit d'en parler et de donner son opinion.


On ne demande pas d'tre expert.
Mais d'avoir un minimum de connaissance surtout quand on veut clarer le monde de son avis et qu'on affirme des choses.

----------


## r0d

> Je demande des exemples. Sans, je ne vois pas ce que voyez de si irritant chez moi ou deuche


Je n'ai pas que a  faire...  ::?: 

Bon, un petit pour la route:



> Il ne sont pas parvenus  faonner le monde. C'est le capitalisme qui les a faonn en faonnant le monde. Il ne sont que la partie merge de l'iceberg.


a ne veut rien dire ce que tu dis l. On dirait que tu considres le capitalisme comme une sorte de dmiurge qui faonnerait l'univers et les hommes suivant son dessein.

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)
> Aprs sur le reste, je suis plutt d'accord avec toi. Kaamui dit beaucoup de btises. Mais ce n'est pas la densit des btises qu'il crit qui est irritant, c'est le mode premptoire sur lequel il les assne. Et moi aussi, bien que je sois gnralement d'accord avec ce qu'il crit, il parvient tout de mme  m'agacer. Idem avec deuche.


Il faut que je me fasse un robot qui met automatiquement +1  toutes tes interventions. Mme celles avec lesquelles je ne suis pas d'accord, et il y en a beaucoup. Parce que tu as toujours la modestie de ne pas tre sur de toi, une profondeur d'analyse exceptionnelle, la capacit de te remettre en cause en permanence, et une culture qui me rend moins ignare  chaque message. Merci.

(bon, et par comparaison, il y en a d'autres.....)

----------


## deuche

Ca ne lgitime pas le fait que l'on puisse nous rentrer dedans comme vous le faites.
Car la diffrence entre notre ton premptoire et vos attaques, c'est que notre faon de nous exprimer n'est pas dirig contre vous tandis que vos attaques le sont systmatiquement.

Pour ma part, je revendique le droit d'utiliser le ton que je veux et je tiens aussi  souligner que la modration, c'est--dire les messages qui sont supprims de ce forum pour manque de respect ne sont jamais les miens mais systmatiquement ceux de mes dtracteurs les plus insultants.

----------


## ManusDei

> Parce qu'ils restent minoritaires peut tre ? Quelle est la proportion de gens intresss par les modles conomiques alternatifs et qui essayent de faire au moins un peu autrement ? Je n'ai pas de chiffre mais de mon impression a reste minoritaire.


Il y a un article sur les conomistes htrodoxes (ceux qui thorisent les modles conomiques alternatifs) dans le monde diplomatique de ce mois-ci sur le sujet. Plus exactement, il "montre" comment ceux-ci sont chasss des coles et de la recherche en conomie en France au profit des conomistes orthodoxes.

Et indirectement, il explique plutt bien pourquoi ces chercheurs disparaissent. Ils se sont tout simplement dconnects du monde rel, oubliant de faire la promotion de leurs travaux et oubliant de former de nouveaux chercheurs pour continuer leurs travaux. Ils ont oubli de se reproduire en gros, donc sont en phase d'extinction (ce qui me fait douter de la prennit de leurs travaux).

----------


## r0d

> Il faut que je me fasse un robot qui met automatiquement +1  toutes tes interventions. Mme celles avec lesquelles je ne suis pas d'accord, et il y en a beaucoup. Parce que tu as toujours la modestie de ne pas tre sur de toi, une profondeur d'analyse exceptionnelle, la capacit de te remettre en cause en permanence, et une culture qui me rend moins ignare  chaque message. Merci.


wow  ::oops:: 
merci  toi  ::oops::

----------


## BenoitM

> Je demande des exemples. Sans, je n'arrive pas  voir ce que voyez de si irritant chez moi ou deuche. J'ai l'impression que parce j'cris penser avoir raison, alors je suis sur un mode premptoire  vos yeux. Selon moi cela est faux, mais je suis prt  me remettre en cause, il me faut donc des exemples.





> J'ai surtout dit que l'histoire telle qu'elle est conte dans les livres d'histoire ne vaut pas beaucoup plus que les histoires qu'on raconte aux enfants.


Tu sais quand on crit des trucs comme ca...

Bref pour toi la shoa a pas exister, la seconde guerre mondiale non plus, la premiere encore moins,
Et la France n'existe pas rellement

Et pour deuches qui nous traite de dbiles mentaux parce qu'on est format par les mdias mainstraim tous les 3 postes...

Et qu'il croit qu'il suffit d'tre une minorit pour tre dans le vrai c'est un peu lassant

Ce qui est marrant c'est aussi que le peuple aurait raison parce qu'il est majoritaires mais la majorit a tord quand il s'agit de dfendre une ide.
Bref toujours aussi contradictoire vos discours

----------


## Kaamui

> Je n'ai pas que a  faire...


Ne le prends pas comme a j'essaie de comprendre...  ::(: 




> a ne veut rien dire ce que tu dis l. On dirait que tu considres le capitalisme comme une sorte de dmiurge qui faonnerait l'univers et les hommes suivant son dessein.


Premirement, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est premptoire (vous allez croire que je fais exprs, mais je suis sincre). Je donne mon opinion sur ton opinion, jamais je ne dis, mme implicitement, "y'a rien  ajouter". Ce n'est pas plus premptoire que "a ne veut rien dire ce que tu dis l". Me tromp-je ?

Ce qui pour tout le monde apparemment ne veut rien dire, pour moi cela veut dire quelque chose. Pour moi, ce n'est pas les 1% les plus riches qui ont faonn le monde, mais ce qui dcoule du concept du capitalisme (qui a le plus peut le plus) qui a faonn l'image du monde telle qu'elle est perceptible aujourd'hui, avec cette fracture 1% extrmement riche d'un ct et le reste de l'autre. Les 1% ne sont que les acteurs du capitalisme avec le meilleur rle, mais ils n'ont pas vraiment plus faonn le monde que toi ou moi (toujours selon moi !!!).. je dis souvent que pour moi tous les maillons de n'importe quelle chane de causalit se valent dans l'absolu, je reconnais que j'ai du mal  toujours penser comme a, mais que quand j'y arrive, je penses que rien ni personne n'est plus acteur que qui que ce soit pour n'importe quel sujet. Le capitalisme n'est d'ailleurs pas plus responsable que le jour o l'homme a dcid de reprsenter des biens ou des services par des valeurs numriques abstraites (ou comme cela m'amuse de le dire souvent, tout a c'est la faute du Big Bang (je sais c'est de la merde ce que je dit mais j'ai encore le droit de penser de la merde)). 

SI dans ce message vous sentez que je formule des choses de manire premptoire, je ne vois plus trop ce que je peux faire... le plus nervant c'est que j'ai le sentiment d'tre l'un de ceux qui fait le plus attention  ne pas confondre croyance et savoir. Bien sur,  force de discuter, je me dfais des convenances consistant  mettre  toutes les phrases un "pour moi", mais pas parce que j'ai arrt de croire que c'tait selon moi, mais parce que j'estime que tout le monde a compris que je ne suis jamais dans l'affirmation de ce qui est, mais systmatiquement dans l'affirmation de ce que je penses. Je n'engage jamais le Savoir dans mes propos, contrairement  la plupart d'entre vous. J'engage (du moins j'y crois dur comme fer) mes croyances. Elles ne sont peut-tre que des btises, mais ce sont mes croyances.

----------


## Kaamui

> Tu sais quand on crit des trucs comme ca...
> 
> Bref pour toi la shoa a pas exister, la seconde guerre mondiale non plus, la premiere encore moins,
> Et la France n'existe pas rellement


Je crois surtout que quand mon grand-pre me parle de la seconde guerre mondiale,  laquelle il a particip, je n'en ai pas la mme image que quand je la lis dans un livre d'histoire. Pour moi ces grands vnements ont exist, pour moi on a le droit de croire et de dire que non, pour moi les vnements n'ont pas le mme gout dans la ralit que dans les livres d'histoire.




> Et pour deuches qui nous traite de dbiles mentaux parce qu'on est format par les mdias mainstraim tous les 3 postes...
> 
> Et qu'il croit qu'il suffit d'tre une minorit pour tre dans le vrai c'est un peu lassant


Ce qui est lassant ce sont toutes ces affirmations sans fondement... qui a dit qu'il suffisait d'tre dans la marge pour avoir raison ? Ce qui est sur (SELON MOI) c'est que ne pas tre dans le moule ne peut, quand on voit ce qu'il est (SELON MOI) aujourd'hui, pas faire trop de mal... a veut pas dire (SELON MOI) qu'tre dans la marge nous fait tre dans la vrit. 




> Ce qui est marrant c'est aussi que le peuple aurait raison parce qu'il est majoritaires mais la majorit a tord quand il s'agit de dfendre une ide.
> Bref toujours aussi contradictoire vos discours


Quelle belle affirmation. De mon point de vue, quand bien mme le peuple aurait tort (mais il faut dfinir ce qu'est avoir tort pour un peuple, a je te laisse faire (trouver la bonne pense)), c'est  lui de choisir (SELON MOI).

----------


## BenoitM

> Je crois surtout que quand mon grand-pre me parle de la seconde guerre mondiale,  laquelle il a particip, je n'en ai pas la mme image que quand je la lis dans un livre d'histoire. Pour moi ces grands vnements ont exist, pour moi on a le droit de croire et de dire que non, pour moi les vnements n'ont pas le mme gout dans la ralit que dans les livres d'histoire.


Dsol tout le monde n'a pas encore un grand-pre pour lui raconter l'histoire et bientot il n'y en aura plus donc je ne sais pas comment vont faire les autres.
De plus je doute que ton grand-pre aie connu tous les fronts et toutes la gopolitique autour.

Euh il y a quand mme une diffrence entre dire que les livres d'histoire sont des fables pour enfant et dire qu'un livre ne retransmet pas les mme sensation que de les avoir vcu.
(je sais c'est surement pas ce que tu as voulu dire mais c'est pourtant ce que tu as crit)

Et autre point ce n'est pas non plus parce qu'on a vcu un venement qu'on est toujours apte  les comments. Tout le monde  aussi sa propre vision de la chose donc si tu te contentes d'un avis, je ne suis pas sur que ta vision de la chose sera des plus raliste.
Si ton grand-pre  vcu les combats de prs ou pas, s'il a t parti des colabos ou de la rsistance ...




> Ce qui est lassant ce sont toutes ces affirmations sans fondement... qui a dit qu'il suffisait d'tre dans la marge pour avoir raison ? Ce qui est sur (SELON MOI) c'est que ne pas tre dans le moule ne peut, quand on voit ce qu'il est (SELON MOI) aujourd'hui, pas faire trop de mal... a veut pas dire (SELON MOI) qu'tre dans la marge nous fait tre dans la vrit.


Si tu affirmes que les livres d'histoire sont des fables et que je me base dessus, je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais donner une quelconque valeurs  mes propos.
Pour le reste c'est vrai que les mdiasmainstream sont plus utilis par deuches que par toi comme argument.




> Quelle belle affirmation. De mon point de vue, quand bien mme le peuple aurait tort (mais il faut dfinir ce qu'est avoir tort pour un peuple, a je te laisse faire (trouver la bonne pense)), c'est  lui de choisir (SELON MOI).


Quand le peuple pense qu'il est suprieur  un autre (allemands, noir, musulmans)?
Quand le peuple dcide de gnocid un autre?
Quand le peuple se donne le droit de juger l'autre(homosexuel, juif,chrtiens, musulmans, athes)?
Quand le peuple pense que la femme n'est que l pour le servir (interdiction du vote des femmes, machisme, et voir certaines rgions du monde)?

----------


## deuche

> Quand le peuple pense qu'il est suprieur  un autre (allemands, noir, musulmans)?
>  Quand le peuple se donne le droit de juger l'autre(homosexuel, juif,chrtiens, musulmans, athes)?
>  Quand le peuple pense que la femme n'est que l pour le servir (interdiction du vote des femmes, machisme, et voir certaines rgions du monde)?


Et donc tu prfres une dictature Bruxelloise et une soumission totale dans un systme o tu n'aura pas ton mot  dire en prfrant l'abandon du peu de souverainet qui nous reste ?

Non, parce que dire que le peuple juge les noirs, les arabes o les juifs, cela existera toujours quelque soit le rgime.

----------


## BenoitM

> Et donc tu prfres une dictature Bruxelloise et une soumission totale dans un systme o tu n'aura pas ton mot  dire en prfrant l'abandon du peu de souverainet qui nous reste ?
> 
> Non, parce que dire que le peuple juge les noirs, les arabes o les juifs, cela existera toujours quelque soit le rgime.


Quel rapport ? Ou tu as vu que j'ai affirm une telle chose?
Et Il me semble que les dictatures n'ont pas t trs bon pour le respect des droits de l'homme
ps1: bruxelles n'est pas une dictature

ps2: donc finalement vous dites que le peuple est con mais qu'il a tjs raison? moi j'ai juste dit qu'il n'avait pas toujours raison  ::):

----------


## deuche

> Quel rapport ?
>  Euh bruxelles n'est pas une dictature
>  Il me semble que les dictature n'ont pas t trs bon pour le respect des droits de l'homme


Bruxelles a dict ses conditions  la Grce sans prendre en compte la considration du ministre Varoufakis du moment.
Pire il a t exclu des ngociations par l'Eurogroupe qui n'a absolument aucune existance lgale.

Quand Varoufakis leur a demand sur quelles bases lgales ils prenaient cette disposition, on lui a fait savoir que l'eurogroupe n'avait pas de base lgale et que ses dispositions taient illimit.
(lu de mes yeux dans le monde diplomatique dat de ce mois)

Pour moi une dictature ne se limite pas  taper ou enfermer ses opposants, c'est aussi de prendre des dcisions sans que les diffrentes partie puissent avoir leur mot  dire.

La conviction que Bruxelles est une dictature est chaque jour une vidence de plus en plus visible.

----------


## BenoitM

> Bruxelles a dict ses conditions  la Grce sans prendre en compte la considration du ministre Varoufakis du moment.
> Pire il a t exclu des ngociations par l'Eurogroupe qui n'a absolument aucune existance lgale.
> 
> Quand Varoufakis leur a demand sur quelles bases lgales ils prenaient cette disposition, on lui a fait savoir que l'eurogroupe n'avait pas de base lgale et que ses dispositions taient illimit.
> (lu de mes yeux dans le monde diplomatique dat de ce mois)
> 
> Pour moi une dictature ne se limite pas  taper ou enfermer ses opposants, c'est aussi de prendre des dcisions sans que les diffrentes partie puissent avoir leur mot  dire.
> 
> La conviction que Bruxelles est une dictature est chaque jour une vidence de plus en plus visible.


C'est surtout la Grce qui a voulu imposer ses conditions aux autres dmocratie europenes.
Et c'est dmocratiquement que le 19 autres pays reprsenter par leurs dirigeants ont envoy la Grce balad.

(Pour les futurs moins -1, je n'ai pas dit que j'tais d'accord avec les dcisions de l'Eurogroupe mais simplement que leurs dcisions se basent sur une lgimit dmocratique par laquelle les dirigeants de l'Eurogroupe sont des ministres/prsidents lus)

----------


## r0d

> Ne le prends pas comme a j'essaie de comprendre...


Je ne l'ai pas mal pris, mais vous devez comprendre que lorsque je viens crire un message ici, a me prend beaucoup de temps... Tiens, je vais t'expliquer un peu comment je vois les choses.

a me prend beaucoup de temps pour plusieurs raisons. Tout d'abord, dvp n'est pas un forum politique, et encore moins un forum de partisans. Ce qui signifie, concrtement, que les gens qui participent forment un groupe trs htrogne, tant de par les opinions (droite / gauche / autre) que par la culture politique de chacun (certains sont politiss, d'autres non, d'autres sont apolitiques, etc.). Dans ce contexte, il est important de faire attention que ce que l'on crit soit le plus clair et prcis possible. Par exemple, quand je suis dans une runion du PTB (parti de gchistes belges), je n'ai pas besoin de prciser lorsque je parle, par exemple, des "bourgeois". Au PTB, et dans les partis de gauche radicale en gnral, nous avons un vocabulaire commun, un jargon, que nous utilisons quotidiennement et qui est en grande partie hrit de nos prdcesseurs, qui fait que nous pouvons nous comprendre en quelques mots. Ici ce n'est pas le cas, et que ce soit pour le vocabulaire, les slogans (courtes affirmations  vise provocatrice), et mme les formes de logique, il est important de prendre la peine de prciser le plus possible. Autre point, c'est qu'ici les intervenants sont globalement bien au-dessus de la moyenne culturellement parlant, mais aussi bien plus critique et malins pour trouver des failles dans les raisonnements ou les affirmations factuelles. Pour toutes ces raisons, j'apprcie particulirement ce forum. Mais galement pour toutes ces raisons, lorsque j'cris un message ici, j'ai besoin de temps. Et c'est encore plus long lorsqu'il s'agit d'une critique.

Et pour les mmes raisons, vous devriez comprendre, toi et deuche (mais a vaut pour tout le monde, moi y-compris), que les critiques qui vous sont formules ici ne doivent pas tre ignores, ni rejetes  la lgre. Trop souvent, vous ragissez  ces critiques en voquant le fait que vos interlocuteurs sont manipuls par les mdias de masse, et que vous, en revanche, n'tes pas influencs par les mdias "main-stream". Or l'emprise des champs sociaux - qu'il s'agisse des mdias, mais galement de l'ensemble du contexte social dans lequel nous voluons - est telle qu'il est illusoire de s'affranchir de leur influence. A moins d'aller vivre dans une caverne au fin fond de l'Alaska. Vous devez comprendre que nous sommes tous sous influence. Toi et moi y compris. Lorsque deuche nous rcite ses pitres selon saint Franois (Asselineau), et qu'il achve sa prche par la leon moralisatrice du libre penseur aux prises avec le suivisme passif de ses contemporains, comprenez qu'il y a une contradiction quelque part. Je prends cet exemple l, mais c'est globalement ce qui ressort de vos messages. Tu as ton opinion, c'est parfait, mais cette opinion n'est pas "tombe du ciel". Toi aussi tu es influenc, toi aussi tu as des comportements instinctifs, toi non plus tu ne contrles pas tout.

Aprs, lorsqu'on s'engage dans l'arne politique, dans le sens de la lutte d'opinion, il faut apprendre  supporter les saillies de ses opposants. a fait partie du jeu, c'est invitable. a demande un gros travail sur soi. Moi a m'a pris longtemps. Je me suis fait bannir plusieurs fois de dvp par exemple. Dans un pass pas si lointain, j'en suis mme venu aux mains une fois dans un meeting syndical. Mais avec le temps, j'ai appris  grer a. J'ai trouv deux faons pour le faire. La premire, la plus simple, consiste  ignorer un individu. Ici mme par exemple, sur dvp, ma liste de personnes ignores a t souvent assez longue. La seconde faon de procder consiste  se focaliser sur le fond, en effectuant une sorte de filtre. Par exemple, lorsqu'on te dit "tu dis vraiment n'importe quoi, c'est pas X, c'est Y: source.". Il faut apprendre  ne lire que "c'est pas X, c'est Y: source.". Ainsi, lorsqu'on te diras un truc du style: "tu dis vraiment n'importe quoi.", une fois que tu appliques le filtre, il reste: "". Rien. Donc c'est comme si le message en question n'existait mme pas, autrement dit, il ne requiert pas de rponse. Donc tu ne rponds pas. a marche particulirement bien avec les messages de FranoisM par exemple.

Aprs, tu aimes bien la provocation. C'est tout  ton honneur. Une dfinition du mot "provoquer" que j'apprcie est: "Tenter de provoquer une raction". Ce que je trouve bel et bon. En revanche, c'est un jeu  double tranchant. Si tu essaies de provoquer une raction, alors il faut tre en mesure de grer cette raction que tu as provoqu. Par exemple, lorsque tu exposes une opinion particulire sur un sujet polmique, tu dois t'attendre  en recevoir de toutes les sortes, et surtout des pas mres. Si tu es bless par les attaques personnelles, alors vite la provocation. Si tu provoques, prends d'abord soin de te construire une carapace.

Enfin, il faut comprendre que chacun a sa faon de s'exprimer. Certains crirons "Je ne suis pas certain d'apprcier ce personnage", d'autres crirons "ce mec est un vrai fils de p***", pourtant, les deux penserons la mme chose. Seule la forme change. Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'encore une fois, il ne faut pas trop s'attarder sur la forme, et se focaliser sur le fond.

Je finirais mon laus sur un point positif: tu dois prendre conscience que si on te rponds, mme si parfois c'est de faon brutale, a prouve que tu ne nous laisses pas indiffrent. Il vaut mieux une rponse, mme insultante, que pas de rponse du tout.

Ha oui, juste une dernire prcaution: il ne faut pas prendre ce texte comme une recommandation moralisatrice. Je me suis juste efforc d'expliquer ce que j'ai compris aprs 20 ans de discussions politiques, que ce doit sur internet ou "in vivo". Je ne te dis pas "il faut faire comme a", mais "moi j'ai fait comme a, et a fonctionne pas trop mal".




> Premirement, je ne vois pas en quoi c'est premptoire (vous allez croire que je fais exprs, mais je suis sincre). Je donne mon opinion sur ton opinion, jamais je ne dis, mme implicitement, "y'a rien  ajouter". Ce n'est pas plus premptoire que "a ne veut rien dire ce que tu dis l". Me tromp-je ?


Non, tu ne te trompes pas. Mon "a ne veut rien dire ce que tu dis l" est effectivement premptoire. Je te prsente mes excuses.




> Ce qui pour tout le monde apparemment ne veut rien dire, pour moi cela veut dire quelque chose.


Ok, mais alors expliques ce que a veut dire. Tu es sur un forum, lorsque tu cris quelque chose, c'est pour que ce soit lu par d'autres personnes. Donc si tu sais qu'on ne va pas comprendre ce que tu cris, prends le temps d'expliquer, sinon tu passes pour un doux dingue.

Voil, je pense que j'ai crit ici tout ce que j'avais  dire sur le sujet, j'espre ne pas avoir  y revenir, car c'est plus que du hors-sujet, c'est carrment du hors dinateur (ok c'est nul je sors ---->[]).

----------


## r0d

> (Pour les futurs moins -1, je n'ai pas dit que j'tais d'accord avec les dcisions de l'Eurogroupe mais simplement que leurs dcisions se basent sur une lgimit dmocratique par laquelle les dirigeants de l'Eurogroupe sont des ministres/prsidents lus)


Je ne considre pas que les dcisions de l'eurogroupe ont une lgitimit dmocratique.
Je n'ai plus le temps de dvelopper (parce que justement, je dois dvelopper de nouvelles fonctionnalits... hum, dsol), mais rapidement:
- L'eurogroupe n'est que la vitrine d'institutions non dmocratiques, en particulier la BCE.
- L'eurogroupe, et les institutions europennes en gnral, sont emprisonnes dans des traits qui ont t dsapprouvs par les peuples.
- L'eurogroupe est un groupe informel, qui n'a aucune attribution officielle
- L'eurogroupe est constitu de ministres, qui ne sont pas lus, mais dsigns (ok, ce point l est un peu faible, je l'accorde)
- Tant que les lobbies des grands industriels ont la main-mise sur les institutions europennes, je refuserais de considrer ces institutions comme "dmocratiques". Je sais c'est radical, mais j'assume.

De toutes faon, le problme n'est pas l'eurogroupe qui, comme je l'ai dit, est informel et n'a aucune attribution officielle. Le problme est plus profond. Mais l il faut vraiment que je bosse un peu...

----------


## BenoitM

> Je ne considre pas que les dcisions de l'eurogroupe ont une lgitimit dmocratique.
> Je n'ai plus le temps de dvelopper (parce que justement, je dois dvelopper de nouvelles fonctionnalits... hum, dsol), mais rapidement:
> 1) L'eurogroupe n'est que la vitrine d'institutions non dmocratiques, en particulier la BCE.
> 3) L'eurogroupe, et les institutions europennes en gnral, sont emprisonnes dans des traits qui ont t dsapprouvs par les peuples.
> 4) L'eurogroupe est un groupe informel, qui n'a aucune attribution officielle
> 5) L'eurogroupe est constitu de ministres, qui ne sont pas lus, mais dsigns (ok, ce point l est un peu faible, je l'accorde)
> 7) Tant que les lobbies des grands industriels ont la main-mise sur les institutions europennes, je refuserais de considrer ces institutions comme "dmocratiques". Je sais c'est radical, mais j'assume.
> 
> De toutes faon, le problme n'est pas l'eurogroupe qui, comme je l'ai dit, est informel et n'a aucune attribution officielle. Le problme est plus profond. Mais l il faut vraiment que je bosse un peu...


1) L'Eurogroupe est la runion mensuelle et informelle des ministres des Finances des tats membres de la zone euro
Euh donc ministres des finances ne sont pas lgitime?
2) La BCE est composer des banquiers centraux de chaque pays (nomm par ces mme gouvernement) donc la Banque centrale de France est non dmocratique?
3) Par certains peuple 
4) Informel et non officielle ca ne veux pas dire que c'est non dmocratique.
C'est comme ci tu disais que la rencontre Hollande est Obama tait non dmocratique car ce n'est pas formel et officiel. Il faudrait un trait pour pouvoir que les dirigeants d'un pays se rencontre.
5) Donc le gouvernement Franais n'est pas dmocratique car reprsenter par des gens dsign et non lus? En bref la dmocratie n'existera jamais tant qu'on ne votera pas pour chaque gars plac  un poste 
6) Bref la dmocratie n'existe pas et nous vivons tous dans une dictature.
Mais bon avant de reformer l'UE reformont dj la belgique, france, ect

7)Bon le seul constat ou je suis d'accord c'est que les certains lobbies ont trop de poids (les lobbies ne sont pas tjs que financiers cf glise et les lobbies ne sont pas tjs mal (syndicats, ong, ...).
Mais bon si on considre l'UE comme une dictature alors tous tats et donc la France sont aussi des dictatures.
Si dans une partie de ton raisonnement, je peux tre d'accord mais alors il faut aussi assumer que la France est une dictature (je pense que tu serais prt  le soutenir mais moins d'autre personne) et je trouve illogique de ne pas dire que la France est une dictature mais que UE le serait.


*ps: on peut dire que l'UE est "moins reprsentative" et donc gros guillemets dictature car les gens votent uniquement dans leurs pays et non pour un groupe commun mais c'est aussi le cas dans d'autre pays exemple les USA. Mais bon en 50 ans je trouve qu'on a fait pas mal de progrs vers la dmocratisation des institutions.
(ps je parie que tu prfrais une UE moins dmocratique sous Delors qu'une plus dmocratique sous barroso  :;): )

----------


## deuche

> C'est surtout la Grce qui a voulu imposer ses conditions aux autres dmocratie europenes.
>  Et c'est dmocratiquement que le 19 autres pays reprsenter par leurs dirigeants ont envoy la Grce balad.


Non, plusieurs fois Varoufakis s'est plaint qu'aprs chacune de ses propositions, c'est comme s'il parlait dans l'air.
Il a dmontr que l'Eurogroupe avait sa feuille de route et que le reste a comptait pour que dalle. 


Ce que dit rOd plus juste au dessus, tu peux galement le lire par toi mme en achetant le monde Diplomatique qui fait mention de la rponse du secrtaria de l'Eurogroupe pour comprendre pourquoi le ministre Grec a t cart du dbat concernant le sort de la Grce.

La personne la plus directement responsable s'appelle Dijsselbloem et j'ignore pour qui elle roule, mais certainement pas pour le bien tre des nations.

Lorsque tu dis que c'est une dcision dmocratique, blalbla, c'est juste que tu t'enttes dans une position dogmatique qui devient de plus en plus insoutenable voire mme insupportable.

----------


## ManusDei

> ...


Ben, les ministres des finances d'un pays tranger n'ont aucune lgitimit  s'impliquer dans la politique d'un autre pays, a ne fait tout simplement pas partie de leurs attributions (et c'est eux qui forment l'Eurogroupe). La Commission Europenne ou le Parlement Europen peuvent eux par contre s'impliquer (de manire limite).





> La personne la plus directement responsable s'appelle Dijsselbloem et j'ignore pour qui elle roule, mais certainement pas pour le bien tre des nations.
> 
> Lorsque tu dis que c'est une dcision dmocratique, blalbla, c'est juste que tu t'enttes dans une position dogmatique qui devient de plus en plus insoutenable voire mme insupportable.


Ou il a tout simplement une autre vision que la tienne du bien tre des nations, et est en dsaccord avec toi sur le fonctionnement du monde.
Tu m'excuseras j'espre, mais je trouve ta rponse trs dogmatique, et au vu de ta dernire phrase sur le dogmatisme totalement hilarante.

@Kaamui : En fait je pense que ce qui coince, c'est que tu dbarques avec tes valeurs de ce qui est Bien et de ce qui est Mal, et que tu n'as pas l'air d'accepter qu'on puisse ne pas avoir les mmes valeurs. Bref qu'on peut tre en dsaccord  condition de respecter tes valeurs du Bien et du Mal, alors que c'est pas du tout vident.

Edit : Ce Dijsselbloem a l'ait d'tre un sacr gugusse  la solde des lobbys bancaires. Dbut 2013 il a fait nationaliser une banque, en expropriant les actionnaires (sans compensation).
Edit2 : deuche montre donc enfin son vrai visage, il est  la solde des bankster  ::ptdr::

----------


## BenoitM

> Il a dmontr que l'Eurogroupe avait sa feuille de route et que le reste a comptait pour que dalle.


Et?
C'est le droit de l'Eurogroupe et des dirigeants europens (mme si c'est pas trs malin et trs utiles).
Les dirigeants lus dmocratiquement ont voulu mettre la Grce  genoux.




> Ben, les ministres des finances d'un pays tranger n'ont aucune lgitimit  s'impliquer dans la politique d'un autre pays, a ne fait tout simplement pas partie de leurs attributions (et c'est eux qui forment l'Eurogroupe). La Commission Europenne ou le Parlement Europen peuvent eux par contre s'impliquer (de manire limite).


Peut-tre quand la Grce a dcid de rentrer dans l' et quand la Grce est devenu insolvable?
Je pense que s'il y a eu des runions au niveau de lEurogroupe, ce n'tait pas que pour embter le gouvernement grec.
Si la Grce voulait une dcision dmocratique elle aurait pu ne pas "qumand" de l'argent de l'Europe et se dbrouiller seule. (bon c'est pas en accord avec ma vision de l'Europe mais ca c'est un autre dbat que la lgitim ou non de l'Eurogroupe)
Mais c'est un peu illogique de dire "Mon peuple a dcid que..." et vous devez respecter ce que mon peuple  dit et vos peuples n'ont rien  dire.
Ca me semble encore moins dmocratique comme point de vue.

(Je le rpte c'est les mots *non dmocratique* et *dictature* que je combat et non le fait qu'on aie t juste ou non avec les grecs)

----------


## deuche

> Edit : Ce Dijsselbloem a l'ait d'tre un sacr gugusse  la solde des lobbys bancaires. Dbut 2013 il a fait nationaliser une banque, en expropriant les actionnaires (sans compensation).
> Edit2 : deuche montre donc enfin son vrai visage, il est  la solde des bankster



C'est exact. Comme vous avant de lire le nom de ce bonhomme, il m'tait totalement inconnu.
Ceci tant, pour quilibrer la balance, on pourra souligner qu'il est la personne qui a confisquer les dpots des dposants dans le cadre de la crise de Chypriote en 2013.

Dans le mme wikipdia, on y dcouvre au sujet de Chypre les informations suivantes :




> Fin 2012, Chypre doit demander une aide de 17 milliards d'euro  l'union europenne pour soutenir son conomie touche par la crise grecque29. Des politiques d'austrit sont mises en uvre pour rduire les dficits publics, entranant une baisse du niveau de vie30. La prcarit se dveloppe et 22 % de la population est en risque de pauvret.


Si j'en crois les donnes transmises par les chos le bilan du sauvetage de Chypre parle de lui mme (croissance PIB):
source : Eurostat
- 2012 -2.4%
- 2013 -5.4%
- 2014 -2.2%

Le chmage quant  lui se situait entre 10 et 13% de la population en 2012
2012 : 10  13%
2013 : 14  16%
2014 : 15  16%
2015 : 16  ?

Nous pourrions galement mettre en avant l'indicateur de la dette publique :
2012 : 79%
2013 : 102%
2014 : 107%

Nous pourrions faire la mme analyse avec la Grce, nous aurions galement les mmes rsultats catastrophique la mme vidence qui s'tale devant nos yeux :

- Les multiples plans de sauvetage ne font qu' l'vidence qu'enfoncer un peu plus les pays qui recoivent ces soit disant aides.

Donc je repose ma question :

Pour qui roule ce Dijsselbloem ? Car si  l'vidence il a nationalis une banque de son pays, pourquoi n'a t-il pas fait la mme chose ou propos le mme plan pour Chypre et la Grce ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Donc je repose ma question :
> 
> Pour qui roule ce Dijsselbloem ?


Facile, il roule pour lui-mme, ou personne, ou pour le dire plus simplement il a des convictions qui ne sont ni les tiennes ni les miennes.
Parce qu'il n'est pas d'accord avec toi il est forcment pay en sous-main par un vilain lobby pour appliquer une politique contraire  la volont des peuples ? Tu devrais aller relire le diplo, ils ont parl des thories du complot rcemment (le mois dernier je crois).




> Car si  l'vidence il a nationalis une banque de son pays, pourquoi n'a t-il pas fait la mme chose ou propos le mme plan pour Chypre et la Grce ?


Parce que la situation n'tait pas la mme ?

----------


## BenoitM

Peut-tre parce que pour nationaliser une banque il faut de l'argent? Et que Chypre et la Grce n'en ont pas?
Et surtout parce qu'il est difficile de nationaliser une *Banque dj nationale*? 
Ah merde tu as *oubli* de dire que l'tat Chypriote ne savait pas plus grer une banque que le priv?

C'est fou ce que tu peux annoncer comme affirmation sans *JAMAIS* rien vrifier
La Banque "Cyprus Popular Bank" tait dtenu  82% par l'tat avant sa faillite (ca doit peut-tre une des raisons pour laquelle l'tat a fait faillite en mme tant que la banque?)


Et tu penses que sans les 17 Millards , la Chypre aurait vu son conomie en meilleurs sants?
Quand tu vis  crdit et puis qu'on te coupe les vivres c'est sur que ton revenu va moins bien.
Les plans d'aide mme si ils ne sont pas bon arrive aprs qu'un problme ne soit dtect.
De 2009  2011 la dette de Chypre a exploser de 60  110 % (sans que son PIB ne baisse).

----------


## deuche

> C'est fou ce que tu peux annoncer comme affirmation sans JAMAIS rien vrifier
>  La Banque "Cyprus Popular Bank" tait dtenu  82% par l'tat avant sa faillite (ca doit peut-tre une des raisons pour laquelle l'tat a fait faillite en mme tant que la banque?)


Donc pour toi qui vrifie, il s'agirait de la faillite d'une banque d'tat parce qu'elle tait mal gre ou parce que c'est justement l'tat qui la gr en grande partie ?

Moi j'ai compris qu'il s'agissait d'une fuite de capitaux (Russes) qui associ  d'autres facteurs a engendr la crise que l'on connait.
Je pense que s'il y avait eu un contrle des capitaux, il y a de grandes chances pour que la crise Chypriote n'ait jamais exist. Mais dire cela, c'est aussi remettre en cause  directement le fonctionnement mme de l'UE et donc celui de la libre circulation des changes.

La libre circulation des changes, ce n'est pas seulement se balader avec 1000 en liquide, c'est aussi transfrer massivement des milliards d'euros d'une banque  une autre. Donc c'est un peu facile de remettre en cause une gestion de l'tat quand celui-ci subit ou profite d'une rgle du jeu suivant l'angle sous lequel on observe le phnomne.

Enfin qui subit la rgle du jeu au final ? Est-ce ceux-l mme qui ont provoqu la crise en retirant massivement leur capitaux, o plutt les dtenteurs de plus de 100000 sur leur comptes bancaire. Attention 100K c'est vite atteint pour une petite PME ou pour un couple qui vient de vendre son bien immobilier.

En revanche, ce qui n'ait jamais dit, c'est que c'est bien l'Union Europenne qui autorise, de part ses traits et particulirement l'article 63 du TFUE les mouvements de capitaux.

Mais aborder la question sous cet angle, ce serait remettre en cause le principe fondamental de l'UE.
Alors il ne faut surtout pas le faire.

C'est tellement plus facile et plus dans la mouvance de dire que c'est un problme de gestion de l'tat, que certains finissent par le croire...

----------


## ManusDei

La fuite des capitaux  Chypre a commenc quand il a t question de taxer les dpts, pas avant.
Elle est une consquence de la crise Chypriote, pas une cause.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crise_...e_de_2012-2013

----------


## BenoitM

> Donc pour toi qui vrifie, il s'agirait de la faillite d'une banque d'tat parce qu'elle tait mal gre ou parce que c'est justement l'tat qui la gr en grande partie ?


Selon moi j'ai surtout marre de devoir vrifi chacun de tes propos parce qu'une affirmation sur deux est fausse.
J'ai rien dit sur les causes. Je mets trs peu mon avis sur ce site, je vrifie surtout les mensonges que certains racontes.
Qu'on partage son avis ne me drange pas part contre qu'on assaine des contre vrit m'irrite au plus au point.




> Moi j'ai compris qu'il s'agissait d'une fuite de capitaux (Russes) qui associ  d'autres facteurs a engendr la crise que l'on connait.


Beuh les russes seraient des mchants?




> Je pense que s'il y avait eu un contrle des capitaux, il y a de grandes chances pour que la crise Chypriote n'ait jamais exist. Mais dire cela, c'est aussi remettre en cause  directement le fonctionnement mme de l'UE et donc celui de la libre circulation des changes.
> 
> La libre circulation des changes, ce n'est pas seulement se balader avec 1000 en liquide, c'est aussi transfrer massivement des milliards d'euros d'une banque  une autre. Donc c'est un peu facile de remettre en cause une gestion de l'tat quand celui-ci subit ou profite d'une rgle du jeu suivant l'angle sous lequel on observe le phnomne.


Donc quand c'est des banques privs c'est des bankster quand c'est l'tat c'est normal?
Je pense surtout que l'tat de Chypre aurait du faire en sorte de ne pas rcolter l'argent des Russes




> Enfin qui subit la rgle du jeu au final ? Est-ce ceux-l mme qui ont provoqu la crise en retirant massivement leur capitaux, o plutt les dtenteurs de plus de 100000 sur leur comptes bancaire. Attention 100K c'est vite atteint pour une petite PME ou pour un couple qui vient de vendre son bien immobilier.


Et tu as vrifi si les PME taient cibl ou si c'tait juste les comptes des particulier?




> En revanche, ce qui n'ait jamais dit, c'est que c'est bien l'Union Europenne qui autorise, de part ses traits et particulirement l'article 63 du TFUE les mouvements de capitaux.


Ben c'tait pas cach.




> Mais aborder la question sous cet angle, ce serait remettre en cause le principe fondamental de l'UE.
> Alors il ne faut surtout pas le faire.
> C'est tellement plus facile et plus dans la mouvance de dire que c'est un problme de gestion de l'tat, que certains finissent par le croire...


Part contre les tats ne se posaient pas trop de questions quand ils attiraient tous les capitaux des autres pays...
C'est tellement plus facile et plus dans la mouvance de se plaindre quand ce petit jeux se retourne sur toi

----------


## Kaamui

> Et pour les mmes raisons, vous devriez comprendre, toi et deuche (mais a vaut pour tout le monde, moi y-compris), que les critiques qui vous sont formules ici ne doivent pas tre ignores, ni rejetes  la lgre.


En fait, je trouve trs amusant mais en mme temps trs symptomatique ce rapprochement systmatique qui est fait entre moi et deuche, certains allant jusqu' dire que nous ne formons qu'une seule personne  deux comptes dvp... il est vrai que deuche joue un rle dterminant dans mon intervention sur cette section de dvp, parce que c'est en lisant le topic qu'il avait ouvert que j'ai pu assister au "deuche-lynchage". C'est cette injustice sans nom envers lui qui m'a fait ragir ici. Depuis, deuche et moi avons beaucoup discut, et mme si nous nous retrouvons en accord sur pas mal de sujets, comme la fabrication du consentement, que tu voques, il y en a beaucoup d'autres ou nous ne le sommes pas du tout. Malgr cela, ces dsaccords, aussi apparents que le reste puisque publics, sont ignors, rejets  la lgre, pour faciliter la dmarche facile cherchant  nous confondre. Je me suis amus des quelques BenoitM, FranoisM et JonShannow qui allaient dans ce sens. Chez toi, parce que je te prtes des capacits de raisonnement plus larges, cela m'agace au plus haut point. Non, je ne prends rien  la lgre. Non je n'ignore pas les remarques des autres. Ce travail de prcision au moment de l'criture, que tu as systmatiquement, et que j'ai quand j'ai le temps comme  l'instant, je penses personnellement que tu devrais l'avoir dans la lecture de mes posts, si ce n'est de tous les posts en gnral, car je penses qu'au moins tu ne l'as pas systmatiquement dans la lecture de mes posts, visiblement. Pour supposer un peu plus loin, ce rapprochement, en particulier (i-e celui cit), que tu fais entre moi et deuche est selon moi la preuve que tu as mis de la lgret dans ta lectures de nos posts respectifs, avec le temps.  




> Trop souvent, vous ragissez  ces critiques en voquant le fait que vos interlocuteurs sont manipuls par les mdias de masse, et que vous, en revanche, n'tes pas influencs par les mdias "main-stream".


Encore une fois, et a commence  tellement m'nerver qu'il va falloir vraiment faire un effort de votre ct pour arrter de grossir mes propos, j'aimerais qu'on arrte de rduire mes propos. Je passe normment de temps, quand je le prends,  corriger, relire, prciser mes propos dans le souci qu'ils chappent au maximum aux dformations du lecteur, alors lire ton post qui "pseudo-voque" mes ractions (crites et que tout le monde peut vrifier (mais le serpent va surement se mordre la queue*) me fout sacrment en rogne. Oui j'ai parl de la fabrication du consentement, j'ai galement propos  certains participant de dcouvrir le documentaire de Chomsky et Hermann sur le sujet, j'ai galement parl du fait que la masse subit ce concept  travers les mdias, mais je n'ai  aucun moment dit ou sous-entendu que mes interlocuteurs taient plus manipuls que moi, ni l'inverse, j'ai dit  certaines personnes qui n'y croyaient pas ou qui nous affublait (GPPro, deuche, (Gooby aussi mais l je ne sais plus si c'est en public) et moi-mme) du joyeux sobriquet de "complotiste" de s'intresser de plus prt aux travaux de Chomsky, aux interventions de Colon, ou au documentaire comme "Les nouveaux chiens de garde", qui taient autant de renseignements factuels selon moi. 





> Or l'emprise des champs sociaux - qu'il s'agisse des mdias, mais galement de l'ensemble du contexte social dans lequel nous voluons - est telle qu'il est illusoire de s'affranchir de leur influence. A moins d'aller vivre dans une caverne au fin fond de l'Alaska. Vous devez comprendre que nous sommes tous sous influence. Toi et moi y compris. Lorsque deuche nous rcite ses pitres selon saint Franois (Asselineau), et qu'il achve sa prche par la leon moralisatrice du libre penseur aux prises avec le suivisme passif de ses contemporains, comprenez qu'il y a une contradiction quelque part. Je prends cet exemple l, mais c'est globalement ce qui ressort de vos messages.


Il y a dans ce paragraphe deux choses (seulement) avec lesquelles je ne suis pas d'accord. La premire, c'est "A moins d'aller vivre dans une caverne au fin fond de l'Alaska". Pour le coup, c'est assez ironique, mais je trouve que tu sous-estime le "pouvoir" des influences (pouvoir entre guillemets car je ne veux pas que le lecteur lise le mot dans le sens "super-horique" du terme, ou dans le sens "le pouvoir de la force", mais comme le verbe  l'infinitif comme quand en philosophie par exemple on parle de "l'tre"). L'effet papillon est selon moi tout autant capable d'influer sur le mec au fond de la caverne que sur nous, le seul changement se situant plus dans la quantit d'indirections, sans attnuation (i-e nous somme tous influencs  la mme hauteur), toujours selon moi.





> Tu as ton opinion, c'est parfait, mais cette opinion n'est pas "tombe du ciel". Toi aussi tu es influenc, toi aussi tu as des comportements instinctifs, toi non plus tu ne contrles pas tout.


Ecoutes, et l a s'adresse personnellement  toi, je vais te dire ce que je penses de toi : je penses que tu as une culture phnomnale, et tu m'impressionnes avec trs souvent, mais je trouve qu'en matire de logique tu pourrais mieux faire. Avec le nombre de fois ou nous avons chang sur ce que j'appelais "le dterminisme indterminable", auquel rien ni personne n'chappe selon moi, sur mon rapport  l'ignorance que j'ai dj voqu, j'ai dj tellement dit que pour moi "personne ne contrle rien", que le papillon qui bat des ailes  Pkin change autant les choses que toi dans tes runions politiques (l c'est une reformulation adapte  ton post, pas une attaque, mais une provocation dans la dfinition que tu lui as donne), que je trouve qu'il faut faire preuve d'un certain manque de logique  l'instant o l'on crit "Toi aussi tu es influenc, toi aussi tu as des comportements instinctifs, toi non plus tu ne contrles pas tout.", pour pouvoir l'crire (j'ai par exemple dit " l'instant" pour prciser que je penses la logique d'un individu est fluctuante dans le temps et selon les sujets (je parles personnellement souvent de contexte 4D plutt que d'instant pour le formuler de manire plus concise). Egalement, j'ai le dfaut de penser que quand je dtailler mes penses comme je suis en train de le faire, cela peut vite donner l'impression du "mec qui se la pte ou qui se prend pas pour de la merde", alors des fois j'vite de "trop" prciser (et puis faut le temps en plus) (les guillemets autour du trop, c'est que je ne crois pas qu'on puisse trop prciser, mais que je prfre dire cela plutt que de m'taler sur la raison qui me pousse  avoir peut d'tre "mec qui se la pte ou qui se prend pas pour de la merde").




> Aprs, lorsqu'on s'engage dans l'arne politique, dans le sens de la lutte d'opinion, il faut apprendre  supporter les saillies de ses opposants. a fait partie du jeu, c'est invitable. a demande un gros travail sur soi. Moi a m'a pris longtemps. Je me suis fait bannir plusieurs fois de dvp par exemple. Dans un pass pas si lointain, j'en suis mme venu aux mains une fois dans un meeting syndical. Mais avec le temps, j'ai appris  grer a. J'ai trouv deux faons pour le faire. La premire, la plus simple, consiste  ignorer un individu. Ici mme par exemple, sur dvp, ma liste de personnes ignores a t souvent assez longue. La seconde faon de procder consiste  se focaliser sur le fond, en effectuant une sorte de filtre. Par exemple, lorsqu'on te dit "tu dis vraiment n'importe quoi, c'est pas X, c'est Y: source.". Il faut apprendre  ne lire que "c'est pas X, c'est Y: source.". Ainsi, lorsqu'on te diras un truc du style: "tu dis vraiment n'importe quoi.", une fois que tu appliques le filtre, il reste: "". Rien. Donc c'est comme si le message en question n'existait mme pas, autrement dit, il ne requiert pas de rponse. Donc tu ne rponds pas. a marche particulirement bien avec les messages de FranoisM par exemple.


Les insultes ne me drangent pas, ce sont les "c'est pas X, c'est Y" qui refusent de se corriger en "je penses que..." qui me font ragir violemment ici (et donc idiotement ici (je suis comme tout le monde)). Je comprends qu'on s'en passe par conomie de temps, mais je ne comprends pas qu'on puisse penser savoir comme le fait souvent BenoitM par exemple, quand il veut expliquer au peuple ce qui est bien ou mal.




> Aprs, tu aimes bien la provocation. C'est tout  ton honneur. Une dfinition du mot "provoquer" que j'apprcie est: "Tenter de provoquer une raction". Ce que je trouve bel et bon. En revanche, c'est un jeu  double tranchant. Si tu essaies de provoquer une raction, alors il faut tre en mesure de grer cette raction que tu as provoqu. Par exemple, lorsque tu exposes une opinion particulire sur un sujet polmique, tu dois t'attendre  en recevoir de toutes les sortes, et surtout des pas mres. Si tu es bless par les attaques personnelles, alors vite la provocation. Si tu provoques, prends d'abord soin de te construire une carapace.


Mea culpa. Je reconnais avoir mal gr la chose sur le topic que tu voques.




> Enfin, il faut comprendre que chacun a sa faon de s'exprimer. Certains crirons "Je ne suis pas certain d'apprcier ce personnage", d'autres crirons "ce mec est un vrai fils de p***", pourtant, les deux penserons la mme chose. Seule la forme change. Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'encore une fois, il ne faut pas trop s'attarder sur la forme, et se focaliser sur le fond.


Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord. Il faut se focaliser sur le fond, oui. Mais dans tes deux exemples, le deuxime pourra, si tu lui demande de prciser ses propos, en lui demandant si c'est pas plutt "pour lui", l'un dira oui, l'autre dira non. La dmarche sur le fond est trs diffrente. La deuxime, je la combat personnellement. C'est d'ailleurs un trait qui m'exaspre chez BenoitM.




> Ha oui, juste une dernire prcaution: il ne faut pas prendre ce texte comme une recommandation moralisatrice. Je me suis juste efforc d'expliquer ce que j'ai compris aprs 20 ans de discussions politiques, que ce doit sur internet ou "in vivo". Je ne te dis pas "il faut faire comme a", mais "moi j'ai fait comme a, et a fonctionne pas trop mal".


Et je t'en remercie, j'y ai d'ailleurs trouv des conseils fort utiles pour prendre du recul dans les conversations  fort risque de dbordement.




> Non, tu ne te trompes pas. Mon "a ne veut rien dire ce que tu dis l" est effectivement premptoire. Je te prsente mes excuses.


Ce qui n'enlve rien au fait que ma phrase ne l'tait pas, dans le fond. Je conois parfaitement, cependant, que dans la forme, en l'absence de rappel du contexte dans lequel intrieurement je me place systmatiquement (je n'engage que mes croyances), ma phrase a pu tre perue comme une ne laissant pas de place  la rtorque, par certains. Je penses srieusement  inclure dans ma signature un petit laus permettant de le rappeler systmatiquement sans effort.





> Ok, mais alors expliques ce que a veut dire. Tu es sur un forum, lorsque tu cris quelque chose, c'est pour que ce soit lu par d'autres personnes. Donc si tu sais qu'on ne va pas comprendre ce que tu cris, prends le temps d'expliquer, sinon tu passes pour un doux dingue.
> 
> Voil, je pense que j'ai crit ici tout ce que j'avais  dire sur le sujet, j'espre ne pas avoir  y revenir, car c'est plus que du hors-sujet, c'est carrment du hors dinateur (ok c'est nul je sors ---->[]).


Dsol effectivement j'essaierai de ne participer que quand j'en ai rellement le temps, car des fois mon envie de participer est plus forte, et le temps me manquant, je lche des posts foireux (euh attends moi stp je sors avec toi  ::D: )






> Dsol tout le monde n'a pas encore un grand-pre pour lui raconter l'histoire et bientot il n'y en aura plus donc je ne sais pas comment vont faire les autres.
> De plus je doute que ton grand-pre aie connu tous les fronts et toutes la gopolitique autour.
> 
> Euh il y a quand mme une diffrence entre dire que les livres d'histoire sont des fables pour enfant et dire qu'un livre ne retransmet pas les mme sensation que de les avoir vcu.
> (je sais c'est surement pas ce que tu as voulu dire mais c'est pourtant ce que tu as crit)
> 
> Et autre point ce n'est pas non plus parce qu'on a vcu un venement qu'on est toujours apte  les comments. Tout le monde  aussi sa propre vision de la chose donc si tu te contentes d'un avis, je ne suis pas sur que ta vision de la chose sera des plus raliste.
> Si ton grand-pre  vcu les combats de prs ou pas, s'il a t parti des colabos ou de la rsistance ...


Tu as entirement raison, et je tiens  prciser que je n'ai jamais dit le contraire. Je suis mme tout  fait d'accord avec toi sur tout ces points. Et mon grand-pre a vcu les combats de prs (fait saut des ponts avec des allemands dessus, etc), mais je t'avoue que je serais bien incapable de te dire dans quelles mesures exactement, c'est toujours lui qui parle et moi qui coute sans poser de questions (question de culture familiale). Il partage d'ailleurs pas mal d'opinions avec moi, comme sur la fabrication du consentement (quand il doit regarder C'est dans l'air sur France 5, il dit "taisez-vous j'coute les connards  ::D: ), sur le kidnapping de la souverainet du peuple par les marchs financiers et les copinage politico-industrielo-mdiatiques, etc.. enfin bref, je ne parlais de mon grand-pre que pour donner un exemple de ce que la ralit a de diffrent avec la thorie qu'on nous enseigne (je voulais dire que la thorie n'enseigne pas le gout notamment (et j'ai dit notamment, donc c'est pas que a)).




> Si tu affirmes que les livres d'histoire sont des fables et que je me base dessus, je ne vois pas comment tu pourrais donner une quelconque valeurs  mes propos.


J'ai pas non plus dit que tout tait  jeter. Je dis juste qu'il ne faut pas les considrer comme des garants de la ralit historique (pas plus que mon grand-pre). Ils peuvent tre tous le deux des garants d'une partie de l'Histoire (j'ai dit pouvoir, ce n'est donc pas ncessaire)




> Pour le reste c'est vrai que les mdiasmainstream sont plus utilis par deuches que par toi comme argument.


Merci a va m'aider  justifier mon agacement dans les propos de r0d.




> Quand le peuple pense qu'il est suprieur  un autre (allemands, noir, musulmans)?
> Quand le peuple dcide de gnocid un autre?
> Quand le peuple se donne le droit de juger l'autre(homosexuel, juif,chrtiens, musulmans, athes)?
> Quand le peuple pense que la femme n'est que l pour le servir (interdiction du vote des femmes, machisme, et voir certaines rgions du monde)?


Je comprends ton approche. Mais c'est selon moi elle qui fonde les extrmes. Laisse la majorit gouverner, et bats toi pour rendre ton ide majoritaire. C'est un conseil qui n'engage que mes croyances

post commenc  12h05, termin  44h20 (voil pk des fois je rponds vite)

----------


## deuche

> La fuite des capitaux  Chypre a commenc quand il a t question de taxer les dpts, pas avant.
> Elle est une consquence de la crise Chypriote, pas une cause.
> 
> https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crise_...e_de_2012-2013


Il ne suffit pas de s'appeller ManusDei, d'tre pro-Europen  la solde du Modem (Euroba) et d'avoir 3 plus pour sembler avoir raison.

Sil est vrai que la fuite des capitaux a continu pendant la crise, celle-ci a commenc bien avant.
Le plan de sauvetage de la crise Chypriote date de la nuit du 24 au 25 mars 2013 peu de temps donc aprs que la crise ait clat en mars de la mme anne. Dailleurs la plupart des articles datent de ce mois.

Les informations que lon peut trouver dans la revue Alternative Economique n322 ne feront pas exception.
On y apprend que ce qui inquite surtout cest un systme bancaire hypertrophi et trs mal contrl : il est au bord de leffondrement.
Mais cet effondrement ne date pas de ce dbut 2013. En juin 2012 Chypre avait dj demand une aide officielle au FMI et  lUE.

*On apprend aussi que le pays a profit de la scurit offerte aux investisseurs avec son entre dans lUE puis dans leuro pour devenir un paradis fiscal, drainant en particulier les milliards dorigine douteuse des nouveaux riches russes.*

Si la crise semble plus li  un dfaut de prts et  celui de fort taux dintrts il serait effectivement illusoire de croire que les capitaux russes ne soient pas reparti aprs avoir t blanchit. 

La cause premire de la crise de Chypre est  mon avis bien lie  labsence de contrle des capitaux si chers  lUE et  une drglement du systme financier en gnral.

Pour pallier  ces problmes, l'UE a donc accept qu'il puisse y avoir une rgulation des capitaux et il semblerait que cette rgulation soit de nouveau remise en cause.
Cel est somme toute normal puisqu'il est illgal de le faire.

Maintenant imaginez un peu le foin que ce pays a pu faire alors qu'il ne reprsente que 0.2% du PIB ? 
Imaginez ce qu'il pourrait se passer si ces mmes mchants russes commencaient  retirer leur billes du Luxembourg par exemple ?

Le Luxembourg est-il mal gr pour autant ? Quelle est la faiblesse de ce pays ? Comment en profiter ?

----------


## Captain_JS

> [je ne vais pas tout rcrire ]


J'ai pas eu l'impression en lisant Rod qu'il vous met (toi et deuche) dans la mme personne  ::aie:: , c'est pour a qu'il dit "toi et deuche".

Concernant ton grand-pre je te conseillerais de franchir cette "culture familiale" et de lui poser des questions, le mien n'est plus l pour rpondre aux miennes  ::calim2::

----------


## deuche

> C'est cette injustice sans nom envers lui qui m'a fait ragir ici.


Ce qui est surtout extraordinaire, c'est que parfois, mme en disant des choses tout  fait banal, j'ai tout les frustrs qui s'existent  mon gard.
Mais je ne le prends pas pour une injustice. Cet acharnement que l'on peut voir ii  mon sujet n'existe pas dans ma vie relle. Fort heureusement, ce serait difficilement supportable. En fait je suis convaincu que nous avons affaire  quelques pleutres qui prfrent accepter leur pitre condition de vie minable en prenant cause et fait pour leur bourreau plutt qu' des gens courageux capable de se battre pour tenter d'amliorer leurs conditions de vie.

Mais se battre n'est pas donn  tout le monde, il faut effectivement un minimum de volont et de courage. Il faut surtout tre prt  prendre des coups et savoir les rendre.

Mais merci  toi pour ton geste amical dont je ne suis pas certain qu'il puisse t'apporter du bonheur  cour terme, je constate simplement qu'au dbut j'tais seul et que petit  petit le clan des contres systme et donc contreUE a tendance  s'ttofer de plus en plus.

Bientt, tu verras qu'ils viendront me demander pardon  donner raison ayant compris qu'il faut casser le jouer de tous ces cons qui veulent notre bien.

----------


## ManusDei

> En fait, je trouve trs amusant mais en mme temps trs symptomatique ce rapprochement systmatique qui est fait entre moi et deuche, certains allant jusqu' dire que nous ne formons qu'une seule personne  deux comptes dvp... il est vrai que deuche joue un rle dterminant dans mon intervention sur cette section de dvp, parce que c'est en lisant le topic qu'il avait ouvert que j'ai pu assister au "deuche-lynchage". C'est cette injustice sans nom envers lui qui m'a fait ragir ici.


Cette "injustice" est le rsultat de 250 pages que tu n'as pas voulu lire. Je te comprend, c'est long 250 pages, mais l tu juges une situation sans connatre le contexte, donc tu es sujet  pas mal d'erreurs d'interprtations.




> Malgr cela, ces dsaccords, aussi apparents que le reste puisque publics, sont ignors, rejets  la lgre, pour faciliter la dmarche facile cherchant  nous confondre. Je me suis amus des quelques BenoitM, FranoisM et JonShannow qui allaient dans ce sens.


Parce qu'on ne vous reproche pas vos ides politiques, mais la manire de les prsenter.

Tiens, si tu veux un bon exemple de pourquoi il y a le deuche-bashing, tu as son post du dessus, pas mal de suppositions*d'inventions* pour ne pas admettre qu'il a tout simplement recopi ce qu' crit Varoufakis sur Dijsselbloem sans faire la moindre vrification avant.
Est-ce que deuche a le moindre commencement de preuve que l'argent sale russe est reparti de Chypre ? Non. 
Est-ce qu'il a le moindre lment de preuve permettant d'affirmer que la crise Chypriote est de  l'absence de contrle des capitaux ? Non.
Est-ce qu'il tente d'loigner le sujet de Dijsselbloem parce qu'il n'a fait aucune vrification sur qui c'est avant de l'accuser ? Oui.
Est-ce qu'il est insultant  mon gard dans sa premire phrase ? Oui. Au passage rien que dans cette phrase,  mon pseudo prs et peut-tre le qualificatif de pro-Europen (et je dis bien peut-tre) il raconte que des conneries.

----------


## deuche

> Tiens, si tu veux un bon exemple de pourquoi il y a le deuche-bashing, tu as son post du dessus, pas mal de suppositions pour ne pas admettre qu'il a tout simplement recopi ce qu' crit Varoufakis sur Dijsselbloem sans faire la moindre vrification avant.


La vrification de quoi et l'admission de quoi ?
J'ai recopi non pas ce qu'a crit Varoufakis sur Dijsselbloem, mais la rponse du secrtariat du mme Dijsselbloem expliquant qu'il n'avait pas d'existence lgale et que son pouvoir tait de fait sans limite.

L'UE et la Troka dicte (dans le sens dictature) leurs conditions  la Grce.
J'espre que ca va tourner dans ta petite tte et que toi aussi tu vas quitter le Modem pour l'UPR. Combien vous tes dj ? En diminution comme tous les autres j'oses esprer.





> Est-ce que deuche a le moindre commencement de preuve que l'argent sale russe est reparti de Chypre ? Non.


Rflchit un peu. L'argent sale tu crois qu'il fait quoi aprs avoir t blanchi ? Et de faon plus gnral, un problme de liquidit ne peut tre li qu' deux problmes :
- un dfaut de prt
- des retraits massif





> Est-ce qu'il tente d'loigner le sujet de Dijsselbloem parce qu'il n'a fait aucune vrification sur qui c'est avant de l'accuser ? Oui.


Mais tu racontes vraiment n'importe quoi.
Dijsselbloem est la personne qui tait responsable du dossier Chypriote. Je ne vois pas en quoi je m'loigne du sujet, j'ai fais une contre rponse  la pomade que tu as pu passer sur le bonhomme.




> Est-ce qu'il est insultant  mon gard dans sa premire phrase ? Oui.


J'ignore de quelle phrase il s'agit, mais franchement je me modre  votre gard.

----------


## deuche

> Au passage rien que dans cette phrase,  mon pseudo prs et peut-tre le qualificatif de pro-Europen (et je dis bien peut-tre) il raconte que des conneries.


Il s'agit donc de cette phrase :




> Il ne suffit pas de s'appeller ManusDei, d'tre pro-Europen  la solde du Modem (Euroba) et d'avoir 3 plus pour sembler avoir raison.


O je raconte des conneries ? Tu n'es plus au Modem ?
Le Modem n'est pas Euroba ? On fait un retour en arrire pour voir les bienfaits de l'Europe aux yeux de Bayrou et la situation aujourd'hui ?
Tu n'avais pas 3 plus au moment o j'ai cris ce message ?

Donc comme je dis pleins de conneries dans cette phrase, cel dyscalifie tout le reste de ce que je peux dire.

Mais putain, vous allez jouer encore  ce jeu combien de temps ?

A un moment prcis de l'histoire, il va bien falloir que vous vous confrontiez  la ralit.
Et la ralit est : vous allez devenir pauvre.

(pas moi j'ai dj fait les transferts de capitaux)
pffff !

En attendant Tsipras a vendu 14 aroports  des Allemands.
Ceux qui avaient donc mis les espoirs sur Syriza peuvent aller lire les analyses de l'UPR qui dit et qui explique que sans quitter l'UE vous n'avez aucun moyen de gouverner et que face  cette dictature, vous n'avez qu' fermer votre gueule.

Remarquez, j'ai ou dire que des Eurogentfort allaient dbarquer en Grce. Je vous suggre de vous renseigner sur ces gentils gens d'armes...

----------


## BenoitM

> Ce qui est surtout extraordinaire, c'est que parfois, mme en disant des choses tout  fait banal


C'est vrai que vu le nombre de mensonges que tu racontes par post ca en devient banales




> Mais je ne le prends pas pour une injustice. Cet acharnement que l'on peut voir ii  mon sujet n'existe pas dans ma vie relle. Fort heureusement, ce serait difficilement supportable. En fait je suis convaincu que nous avons affaire  quelques pleutres qui prfrent accepter leur pitre condition de vie minable en prenant cause et fait pour leur bourreau plutt qu' des gens courageux capable de se battre pour tenter d'amliorer leurs conditions de vie.


J'aime les insultes.
Les interlocteurs dans la vie relle ne verai pas la foule de mensonges que tu racontes ou prfere te laisser dans le vide?




> Mais se battre n'est pas donn  tout le monde, il faut effectivement un minimum de volont et de courage. Il faut surtout tre prt  prendre des coups et savoir les rendre.


L c'est sur avec des gens qui utilisent autant de mensonges c'est dur de ne pas lacher prise.




> Bientt, tu verras qu'ils viendront me demander pardon  donner raison ayant compris qu'il faut casser le jouer de tous ces cons qui veulent notre bien.


C'est une technique d'autopersuation?

----------


## BenoitM

> *On apprend aussi que le pays a profit de la scurit offerte aux investisseurs avec son entre dans lUE puis dans leuro pour devenir un paradis fiscal, drainant en particulier les milliards dorigine douteuse des nouveaux riches russes.*


Aww enfin un truc intelligent.

Et tu penses pas que c'est plutot l le problme?

----------


## BenoitM

> ...


LA BANQUE DE CHYPRE ETAIT UNE BANQUE NATIONALE COMMENT VEUX TU CRETIN NATIONALISER UNE BANQUE DEJA NATIONALE

----------


## ManusDei

> La vrification de quoi et l'admission de quoi ?
> J'ai recopi non pas ce qu'a crit Varoufakis sur Dijsselbloem,


En effet, pardon.




> mais la rponse du secrtariat du mme Dijsselbloem expliquant qu'il n'avait pas d'existence lgale et que son pouvoir tait de fait sans limite.


Ah non, c'est vrai mais ce n'est pas du tout ce que tu as crit dans ton post.




> J'espre que ca va tourner dans ta petite tte et que toi aussi tu vas quitter le Modem pour l'UPR. Combien vous tes dj ? En diminution comme tous les autres j'oses esprer.


Largement plus nombreux qu' l'UPR, et en augmentation  ::): 
Et il n'est pas question que j'aille rejoindre des blaireaux pour qui les problmes importants de la France sont les drapeaux Europens sur le fronton des mairies (plus important que le chmage ou l'exclusion en tout cas).




> Rflchit un peu. L'argent sale tu crois qu'il fait quoi aprs avoir t blanchi ?


Je ne sais pas justement. Donc j'vite d'affirmer sans preuves (et sans avoir vrifi surtout).




> Dijsselbloem est la personne qui tait responsable du dossier Chypriote. Je ne vois pas en quoi je m'loigne du sujet, j'ai fais une contre rponse  la pomade que tu as pu passer sur le bonhomme.


Tu n'as pas fait de contre-rponse, tu as fait une description partielle et  charge ce qui est tout  fait malhonnte. D'o mon passage de pommade sur ce monsieur dont je n'avais jamais entendu parler, qui est possiblement un connard fini d'ailleurs.

----------


## deuche

Mais oui bien sr. Je fais que dire des conneries, je ments, je raconte des mensonges.
Tiens relis donc mon post du dessus, fait toi aider par tes petits camarades.

Bon courage  vous.

----------


## BenoitM

Revient quand tu m'expliqueras comment tu fais pas nationalis une banque nationale!

----------


## ManusDei

> Tu n'es plus au Modem ?


Si, mais je ne suis pas " la solde" du Modem.




> Le Modem n'est pas Euroba ?


Non. Le Modem critique depuis quelques annes dj le manque de transparence et de dmocratie  l'UE.
De plus comme indiqu en page 2 et en page 6 de ce billet tu constateras que ma position diffre de celle du Modem sur la Grce.




> Donc comme je dis pleins de conneries dans cette phrase, cel dyscalifie tout le reste de ce que je peux dire.


Non, tu es juste mensonger et insultant.

Edit : je passe sur le "pro-Europen" qu'il faudrait dfinir, car bien que je sois pour l'Europe, je suis loin de soutenir l'UE telle qu'elle fonctionne aujourd'hui.

----------


## r0d

> je trouve qu'en matire de logique tu pourrais mieux faire.


Cette tautologie ne m'apprend rien, mais tu as parfaitement raison.
En fait, en ce qui nous concerne - et l je m'adresse directement  toi, en rponse  une partie de ton message qui sadressait directement  moi - je ne me permettrais de chercher une relation d'ordre entre nos logiques. Je me contenterai de constater que nos logiques sont diffrentes. Ce qui explique que j'ai souvent du mal  te comprendre, bien que je te lise attentivement (contrairement  ce que tu crois).




> j'ai pu assister au "deuche-lynchage". C'est cette injustice sans nom envers lui qui m'a fait ragir ici


Je suis curieux de connatre ta dfinition du mot "injustice". Il se trouve que c'est un de mes sujets de prdilection en philosophie (justice, injustice, jurisprudence, esprit des lois). C'est un sujet complexe (donc passionnant), car il ncessite une rflexion sur des points critiques, en particulier la notion de responsabilit (et donc le libre arbitre, etc.). Mais gnralement, dans le franais vernaculaire contemporain, la notion d'injustice comporte l'ide du "non mrit". Est injuste une sanction qui n'est pas mrite. Or (et a rejoint un peu ce que je disais prcdemment), je pense que deuche mrite ce qu'il se prend dans la figure. J'ai mme parfois l'impression qu'il le provoque en connaissance de cause.

Tiens, juste dans ses trois derniers messages:




> Il ne suffit pas de s'appeller ManusDei, d'tre pro-Europen  la solde du Modem (Euroba) et d'avoir 3 plus pour sembler avoir raison.





> Ce qui est surtout extraordinaire, c'est que parfois, mme en disant des choses tout  fait banal, j'ai tout les frustrs qui s'existent  mon gard.





> je suis convaincu que nous avons affaire  quelques pleutres qui prfrent accepter leur pitre condition de vie minable en prenant cause et fait pour leur bourreau plutt qu' des gens courageux capable de se battre pour tenter d'amliorer leurs conditions de vie.





> J'espre que ca va tourner dans ta petite tte


Je ne comprends pas ta logique, mais la mienne est simple, il s'agit de celle qui est dcrite dans le discours de la mthode (Descartes), dans l'thique (Spinoza) et dans le triptyque kantien. Je tente systmatiquement de trouver un rapport de causalit entre les vnements. Lorsque je lis la prose de deuche, il n'est pas difficile de comprendre la raison du "deuche-bashing". Comprends-tu cette logique?
Et je ne suis pas tonn qu'il ne soit pas victime du mme bashing dans la "vraie vie", parce que dans la "vraie vie", il est tout simplement impossible de se comporter avec un quelqu'un de la mme faon qu'il le fait ici.

----------


## Captain_JS

> Les interlocteurs dans la vie relle ne verai pas la foule de mensonges que tu racontes ou prfere te laisser dans le vide?


Dans la vraie vie quand on dit  quelqu'un "va d'abord lire l'article tintouin ou voir le reportage tartempion", la discution s'arrte et le type d'en face s'en va  ::mrgreen::  et quand il rentre chez lui il y a peu de chances qu'il aille en effet se renseigner ...
Donc si deuche rhtore (verbe issu du nom rhtorie  ::lol:: ) dans la vraie vie  l'identique que sur le net non seulement il ne doit pas convaincre, mais il doit en plus en faire fuir plus d'un (sans mchancet aucune dans mes propos) : c'est le mme effet qu'Asselineau a eu  subir dans On n'est pas couch =>  force de dire "allez voir sur notre site" mais sans tre capable de convaincre en face  face, les gens d'en face se lassent (et mme les gens qui connaissent le propos en question et les rponses apportes).

----------


## deuche

> Non. Le Modem critique depuis quelques annes dj le manque de transparence et de dmocratie  l'UE.


Je suis abonn  la page FB de F. Bayrou.
Je ne compte plus les dclarations proUE du personnage. J'en ai soup.
C'est bien de l'eurobatitute dont il s'agit.

En 2012, il n'y a donc pas si longtemps, Franois Bayrou faisait la dclaration suivante dans un meeting  strasbourg devant 1200 personnes : 

"L'Europe est la cl du destinct de la France" Comprenez que sans Europe la France est morte.
 Et puis il a drss la listes des bienfaits de l'Europe tel que le commerce internationnal et la lutte contre les paradis fiscaux...

Tiens, tiens la lutte contre les paradis fiscaux ? Mais grce  quoi s'est constitu le paradis fiscal dont parle l'alernative conomique n 322 ?

"L'UE est par nature une zone de solidarit"
Oui allons expliquer cela au Grecs et aux Chypriotte que se sont fait taxer leurs comptes bancaire.

Mais c'est vrai que sion il critique le ct dmocratique de l'Europe :
"Nous sommes une dmocratie et il n'est qu'une chose qui chappe aux principes d'une dmocratie de plein exercices, c'est l'Europe ! Il faut une autorit incarn au sommet des institutions Europennes. Et cette autorit ne peut tre qu'lue."

Bon trs bien, et nous aurions donc le choix entre Junker, Draghi, Dijsselbloem ou un autre. 
De toute faon celui qui serait lu sera celui qui aura le plus d'audience  la tl.
Au final ca changerait quoi ?

Rien, si ce n'est que Bayrou a gagn son droit d'audience  la tl et qu'il peut, comme les autres continuer tranquillement sa carrire politique.
A noter qu'au passage, le nombre de Jaime de la page FB de Bayrou est sensiblement le mme que celui de F. Asselineau.

La seule differnce c'est que notre progression est plus rapide. Je doute donc que vous soyez beaucoup plus nombreux que nous et je suis meme certains que vous finirez par devenir plus petit.

----------


## deuche

> Lorsque je lis la prose de deuche, il n'est pas difficile de comprendre la raison du "deuche-bashing". Comprends-tu cette logique?


Sauf que ce que tu n'as pas compris rOd, ou voulu comprendre, c'est que je ne deviens agressif uniquement *aprs*  mettre fait copieusement aggrss.

par exemple, juste plus haut de ManusDe :




> Parce qu'il n'est pas d'accord avec toi il est forcment pay en sous-main par un vilain lobby pour appliquer une politique contraire  la volont des peuples ? Tu devrais aller relire le diplo, ils ont parl des thories du complot rcemment (le mois dernier je crois).


Qui a donc vers le premier en tenant des propos polmique ? Ai-je dis quelque chose d'offencant avant ?

Tu vois rOd, c'est cel qui n'est probablement pas juste. Et l o tu te trompes, ce n'est pas que je cherche  me faire basher, je suis un cran au-dessus, je veux juste me dfendre en tapant dix fois plus fort et en cherchant  blesser mon adversaire.

Ce n'est pas moi qui suit blss dans mon orgueil, vous avez peu ou pas d'argumentation. La seule chose que vous tes capable de faire, c'est en gros reprende en coeur le propos d'une personne qui dit que je me trompe en voulant me faire gober que c'est la vrit puisque vous le pensez tous.

En attendant, c'est bien moi qui vous mets face  vos contradictions et non l'inverse comme vous tenteriez de le dire. Et l o la situation devient compltement incroyable, c'est qu'il est admis que je me fasse insult, mais qu'il ne faut surtout pas que je rponde sinon je me fais encore plus insult.

Alors vous savez quoi ?
Je me moque de votre amour propre, si vous me manquez de respect, je vous rpondrai.

Et je m'accorderai mme le droit  partir de ce jour de commencer les hostilits.
Il n'y a aucune raison que cela puisse vous appartenir et cela mettre l'ambiance.

C'est bien cel que vous voulez non ?

----------


## Kaamui

> J'ai pas eu l'impression en lisant Rod qu'il vous met (toi et deuche) dans la mme personne , c'est pour a qu'il dit "toi et deuche".


Je n'ai jamais dit que r0d nous mettait dans la mme personne, j'ai parl d'un rapprochement (dans le mme panier), et que "certains allant jusqu'" (FranoisM nottamment).

Pour mon grand-pre ouai mais c'est compliqu, on se voit en moyenne une fois tous les 2-3 ans et puis il a eu 13 enfants il est pas tjs dispo  ::D:  (mais t'as raison)

----------


## BenoitM

> En attendant, c'est bien moi qui vous mets face  vos contradictions et non l'inverse comme vous tenteriez de le dire. Et l o la situation devient compltement incroyable, c'est qu'il est admis que je me fasse insult, mais qu'il ne faut surtout pas que je rponde sinon je me fais encore plus insult.
> 
> Alors vous savez quoi ?
> Je me moque de votre amour propre, si vous me manquez de respect, je vous rpondrai.


J'attends tjs que tu me rponde comment on aurait pu nationaliser une banque dj nationaliser et appliquer la mme solution qu'au pays-bas, en France et en Belgique

Mais vu que c'est impossible je suppose comme toujours que tu ne rpondras pas!

mais c'est seront nous qui lanons des phrases contradictoires  ::):

----------


## Kaamui

> Cette tautologie ne m'apprend rien, mais tu as parfaitement raison.
> En fait, en ce qui nous concerne - et l je m'adresse directement  toi, en rponse  une partie de ton message qui sadressait directement  moi - je ne me permettrais de chercher une relation d'ordre entre nos logiques. Je me contenterai de constater que nos logiques sont diffrentes. Ce qui explique que j'ai souvent du mal  te comprendre, bien que je te lise attentivement (contrairement  ce que tu crois).
> 
> 
> Je suis curieux de connatre ta dfinition du mot "injustice". 
> Tiens, juste dans ses trois derniers messages:
> 
> Je ne comprends pas ta logique, mais la mienne est simple, il s'agit de celle qui est dcrite dans le discours de la mthode (Descartes), dans l'thique (Spinoza) et dans le triptyque kantien. Je tente systmatiquement de trouver un rapport de causalit entre les vnements. Lorsque je lis la prose de deuche, il n'est pas difficile de comprendre la raison du "deuche-bashing". Comprends-tu cette logique?
> Et je ne suis pas tonn qu'il ne soit pas victime du mme bashing dans la "vraie vie", parce que dans la "vraie vie", il est tout simplement impossible de se comporter avec un quelqu'un de la mme faon qu'il le fait ici.


Je penses que j'ai plusieurs dfinitions pour le mot "justice". Dans une de celles-ci, celle que tu as voqu, et que nous partageons donc, je ne suis mme pas sur que son contraire, "injustice", ait un sens. Sa dfinition serait en effet : "qui n'a aucun rapport de causalit", ce que j'estime tre impossible. Avec la dfinition que tu donnes au mot mrite et justice ici (que je trouve parfaitement justes, et que je considre comme leur dfinition profonde (selon moi leur dfinition dans l'absolu)), deuche obtient  chaque instant, comme nous tous, la rsultante logique, et donc juste, et donc mrite, du produit des vnements passs. 

Une autre dfinition, celle que j'ai utilise ici (la premire, tu es la seule personne avec qui j'ai t amen  la lire ou l'utiliser jusqu'alors), moins logique (oui j'estime qu'il y a une relation d'ordre) dans le sens o elle ne tient pas compte de la premire dfinition (moins logique car n'est acceptable que dans un domaine de dfinition restreint (j'aurais tendance  dfinir ce domaine de dfinition comme l'ensemble des tres vivants ("dfinition dans le relatif ", donc)), est trs difficile  synthtiser. Je dois y aller, mais je modifie ce message ds que j'ai le temps. Voici u exemple d'injustice qui m'a donn envie de ragir ici.

- "vous tes tous des cons". -> injuste
- "ordure, salaud, idiot, casse-toi, t'es qu'une mer**, etc..". " -> idem
- "je vous dit que a peut marcher si on sort de la zone euro" -> pas injuste
-  "ordure, salaud, idiot, casse-toi, t'es qu'une mer**, etc..". "   injuste *<- ici*

----------


## deuche

La crise qu'il y a eu  Chypre est bien li  un retrait des liquidits. Retrait qui peut avoir lieu de deux manires seulement : une baisse de l'argent prt et l'argent qui part ailleurs. Fuite des capitaux.

Je n'ai aucune preuve que les Russes ont massivement retir leurs billes. Mais le bon sens, le mode de pense des personnes qui grent des capitaux beaucoup de capitaux, fait qu'il vaut mieux quand meme suivre les donnes financires afin de conseiller au mieux leur clients. C'est ainsi qu'en Europe, il y a beaucoup de capitaux qui partent pour l'Allemagne.

Le mieux, c'est que je suis persuad que ceux l meme qui vous vante les mrites de l'UE, doivent etre les premiers  s'etre organis en cas de dfaillances de celle-ci.

Le graphisme montre donc que ManusDei a tord de penser que les retraits sont une consquence de la crise. Cela a uniquement acclr et/ou rendu public le phnomne qui existait dj.

----------


## BenoitM

Tu n'as tjs pas rpondu comment un tat pouvait nationalis une banque qui est dj nationale et quand cet etat est dj en failite.

La crise financire de chypre est une consquence de la crise chypriote.
La crise chypriote a commence en 2008 quand sa dette a augmenter de 10% en un an
De 2008  2011 la dette est pass des 48%  78%. (111% en 2013)

Quand tu as un pays dont la dette s'envole les gens reprennent leurs argents du dit pays. (ce qui a provoqu une crise financire en plus de la crise conomique qui avait dj lieu)

Part contre on peut s'tonn qu'un secteur bancaire  7x plus d'argent trang que de son pays. Que le secteur bancaire reprsente 4x le PIB totale du pays.
Mais bon quand Chypre a vu des fonds venir de partout a-t-il ragi?

----------


## ManusDei

> Je n'ai aucune preuve que les Russes ont massivement retir leurs billes.


Donc on peut ignorer le reste de ton argumentaire, vu que tu n'as aucune preuve de la base de ton argumentaire.

----------


## deuche

Tu commences  mennuyer avec ta banque nationale. Je nai fait que dire que dans le cas Chypriote le prsident de lEurogroupe qui fut le mme que celui qui a appliqu les solutions de la crise Chypriote na pas nationalis les banques qui ont fait faillite. 

Sous-entendu et tu as trs bien compris, les bonnes dcisions que japplique dans mon pays ne sont valable que pour mon pays mais quau niveau Europen on ne nationalise pas une banque. Ce nest pas le genre de la maison.

Alors bien sr on ne va pas nationaliser une banque qui lest dj mais je te ferai remarquer que si je ne connais pas le sujet Chypriote sur le bout des doigts, toi non plus. En revanche ce que je sais, cest quil ny a pas que la banque nationale de Chypre (Bank of Cyprus) qui a t en difficult. Au contraire mme, cest elle qui a d absorber les good bank et particulirement Laiki Bank, deuxime banque du pays qui a t mise en faillite. Est-ce que la Laiki Bank a t nationalis ? Non.
Ce sont les dpts de plus de 100000 qui vont sauver la banque prive. A aucun moment il na t question que cette banque, dont on peut lgitimement se demander si elle a t bien gre, soit nationaliser alors mme que cest largent du contribuable qui a contribu  la sauver.

Jespre avoir rpondu  ton interrogation et jajoute que si jai insist sur le ct nationalisation de la chose, cest juste que dans notre programme nous disons que si une banque a besoin dtre recapitalis avec des fonds public ou du contribuable celle-ci sera automatiquement nationalise.
Voil pourquoi je ne prenais pas beaucoup de risques en disant quils nallaient nationaliser les banques en faillite car il a toujours t question de privatiser les gains mais de nationaliser les pertes sans aucune compensation pour les sauveurs.

Mais cest bien que tu puisses penser que cest la faute au gouvernement Chypre et de ne surtout pas remettre en cause le principe fondamentale du libre-change. a permet aux riches de le rester et aux pauvres dtre encore plus pauvre !

----------


## deuche

> Donc on peut ignorer le reste de ton argumentaire, vu que tu n'as aucune preuve de la base de ton argumentaire.



Quelle mauvaise foi.
La courbe des fonds tu la vois tout de mme non ? 
Il faut bien que de l'argent disparaisse, le reste c'est du bon sens. Quand dans les diffrents articles ont parle de milliards Russes, on peut lgitimement supposer qu'ils puissent faire parti du problme ou pas du tout ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Tu commences  mennuyer avec ta banque nationale. Je nai fait que dire que dans le cas Chypriote le prsident de lEurogroupe qui fut le mme que celui qui a appliqu les solutions de la crise Chypriote na pas nationalis les banques qui ont fait faillite.


Ben quand tu arretes de dire n'importe quoi  chaque post, j'arreterai de t'ennuier



> les bonnes dcisions que japplique dans mon pays ne sont valable que pour mon pays mais quau niveau Europen on ne nationalise pas une banque. Ce nest pas le genre de la maison.
> 
> Alors bien sr on ne va pas nationaliser une banque qui lest dj mais je te ferai remarquer que si je ne connais pas le sujet Chypriote sur le bout des doigts, toi non plus. En revanche ce que je sais, cest quil ny a pas que la banque nationale de Chypre (Bank of Cyprus) qui a t en difficult. Au contraire mme, cest elle qui a d absorber les good bank et particulirement Laiki Bank, deuxime banque du pays qui a t mise en faillite. Est-ce que la Laiki Bank a t nationalis ? Non.
> Ce sont les dpts de plus de 100000 qui vont sauver la banque prive. A aucun moment il na t question que cette banque, dont on peut lgitimement se demander si elle a t bien gre, soit nationaliser alors mme que cest largent du contribuable qui a contribu  la sauver.
> 
> Jespre avoir rpondu  ton interrogation et jajoute que si jai insist sur le ct nationalisation de la chose, cest juste que dans notre programme nous disons que si une banque a besoin dtre recapitalis avec des fonds public ou du contribuable celle-ci sera automatiquement nationalise.
> Voil pourquoi je ne prenais pas beaucoup de risques en disant quils nallaient nationaliser les banques en faillite car il a toujours t question de privatiser les gains mais de nationaliser les pertes sans aucune compensation pour les sauveurs.


Donc tu reproches qu'on nationalise les banques (et leurs pertent) et tu trouve que c'est mal mais tu trouves illogique qu'on aie pas nationalis l'autre banque de Chypre?  ::weird:: 
Sur le reste du laius, j'ai pas compris grand chose.
petit ps : Laiki bank  = Cyprus Popular Bank  aliais la banque que detient l'tat Chypre 
Donc ce que tu cris ne veux strictement rien dire, on va dire qu'avec ton expertise du cas chypriote tu ne parviens pas  faire la diffrence entre deux nosm de banque 


Sinon on a pas fait la mme chose  Chypre et au Pays-Bas :
Peut-tre parce que Chypre et les Pays-Bas n'ont pas une situation comparable?
Peut-tre parce que les Pays-Bas ont racheter eux mme leurs banques sans demander de l'argent  l'EU?
Peut-tre parce que les Pays-Bas n'avait pas encore de banque nationale qui tait elle aussi en failite?





> Moi j'ai compris qu'il s'agissait d'une fuite de capitaux (Russes) qui associ  d'autres facteurs a engendr la crise que l'on connait.





> Quelle mauvaise foi.
> La courbe des fonds tu la vois tout de mme non ? 
> Il faut bien que de l'argent disparaisse, le reste c'est du bon sens. Quand dans les diffrents articles ont parle de milliards Russes, on peut lgitimement supposer qu'ils puissent faire parti du problme ou pas du tout ?


Comme a chaque fois c'est part qu'on dit que tu racontes des conneries que tu vas enfin essayer de trouver des vrais arguments.
A premiere vue ton graphique sont en contradiction avec ce que tu racontais vu que les capitaux russes taient minoritaires

Bon maintenant c'est plus les capitaux russe mais se serait les capitaux qui sont parti.
c'est bien tu te rapproches (enfin) un peu de la ralit.
Mais le problme n'est pas le fait que les capitaux partent mais pourquoi autant de capitaux sont venus  Chypre.

Et pour la 10x, les capitaux ont fuit le pays car Chypre tait entrain de faire faillite. Sa dette explosait de 10% chaque anne.
Il serait nettement plus interresant d'avoir les causes du dficite chypriote.

----------


## deuche

> Bon maintenant c'est plus les capitaux russe mais se serait les capitaux qui sont parti.
>  c'est bien tu te rapproches (enfin) un peu de la ralit.
>  Mais le problme n'est pas le fait que les capitaux partent mais pourquoi autant de capitaux sont venus  Chypre.


Bien souvent ce que j'cris je le fais de mmoire. Ils se trouvent que la crise Chypriote datent de plus de 2015 et j'avais en tte que les Russes taient fortement impliqus. Ils le sont ou ils ne le sont pas ? Ca te donne quoi que d'ergoter sur chacun de mes propos ?




> Mais le problme n'est pas le fait que les capitaux partent mais pourquoi autant de capitaux sont venus  Chypre.


Je crois que dans la revue alternative conomique N322 le journaliste expliquait un lien de cause  effet avec l'adhsion de Chypre  l'UE et  la zone euro ?
Peut-tre qu'il faudrait commencer  considerer que l'Art.63 qui concerne la libre circulation des changes puissent avoir une importance dans la crise qui est venue par la suite ?

----------


## ManusDei

> Quelle mauvaise foi.
> La courbe des fonds tu la vois tout de mme non ?


BenoitM t'a rpondu. 




> Il faut bien que de l'argent disparaisse, le reste c'est du bon sens. Quand dans les diffrents articles ont parle de milliards Russes, on peut lgitimement supposer qu'ils puissent faire parti du problme ou pas du tout ?


On peut le supposer, mais il faut quand mme le vrifier avant de l'affirmer. Car tant que ce n'est qu'une supposition, c'est ventuellement faux.

Par exemple, tu peux supposer qu'il y a autant de militants Modem que de militants UPR (en comparant les likes sur facebook), mais  moins de vrifier tu peux te tromper. De mme que je peux supposer que vu que le Modem fait presque 10% et que l'UPR fait moins de 0,5%, nous sommes 20 fois plus nombreux que vous. Mais sans avoir vrifi, a reste du vent.

----------


## BenoitM

Quand on vient assener sa vrit aux gentils bisounours pro europe, se serait bien de vrifier un minimum ses propos et d'arreter de faire des raisonnements  l'emporte pice.
Ca aiderait peut-tre  nous convaincre :p

Si les capitaux bougent c'est qu'il y a eu une raison.
(tu te rappelles plus haut, tu as cris que Chypre tait devenu parrait-il un paradis fiscale, peut-tre qu'il aurait fallu changer ca au niveau chypriote?)

----------


## souviron34

> parce que c'est en lisant le topic qu'il avait ouvert que j'ai pu assister au "deuche-lynchage".


Disons que, comme on lui avait signal ds le dbut de son topic, DVP n'est pas un site politique, donc nous ne voulons pas de propagande, mais de la discussion d'ides personnelles, et si des choses arrivent par "propagande" (_des liens ou autres_) alors on s'attend  avoir ici une attitude ouverte de discussions..

Or l'attitude gnrale a t _(je parle au pass, parce que ca s'amliore graduellement, peut-tre par peur de se voir fermer ou disparatre le topic_) de balancer de la propagande, et  toute critique ou questionnement de nous dire que nous tions des moutons manipuls par les mdias mainstream et brainwashs par les Tenants du Grand Libre Echangisme Libral Europen...

Il se trouve qu'une bonne partie des participants de cette partie du forum s'estime capable de raisonnement et de non-suivisme, et sans doute encore plus de non-gobage d'affirmations prsentes comme La Vrit et de mpris des adversaires.....

La raison du "deuche-bashing" que tu as constat est l, avec les 200+ pages o cette attitude a t souleve plusieurs fois..


Nous sommes pour la discussion de sujets intressants avec tous les points de vue possibles (_oui, il y a ici des anars comme r0d (special category d'anar penseur auto-critique ), des FdG ou des militants ou ex PS, Modem, UMP, et FN, plus des non-classs_). C'est ce qui fait tout l'intrt de ces discussions..  Un espace de rel change trs ouvert, qu'on ne trouve pas ailleurs, parce qu'en plus de la diversit des opinions, il y a, je pense,  la longue un respect mutuel de chacun envers chacun des autres (_y compris d'opinions tellement contraires qu'avant ces discussions ils se seraient sans doute crach  la figure sans discuter, ou ils se seraient vits et mpriss et prjugs - une 'tite pense pour Carole_  et Marco et r0d_ ).. Et donc de vraies discussions "politiques", au sens premier, dans le respect et le savoir que nous n'avons ni les uns ni les autres la Vrit, mais des points de vue, et que chacun a droit aux siens..

A condition d'entrer dans une logique de discussion et non pas de convaincre... en considrant les gens qui ne pensent pas comme nous comme des demeurs manipuls...Parce qu' ce jeu-l "_c'est celui qui le dit qui l'est_"... d'o les ractions..

----------


## deuche

Alexis Tsipras devrait annoncer sa dmission ce soir.

----------


## Jipt

> Alexis Tsipras devrait annoncer sa dmission ce soir.


Tiens, t'as encore perdu une occasion de te taire : tout ce qu'il a dit ce soir, c'est qu'il allait y avoir des lections lgislatives anticipes le 20 septembre.

----------


## deuche

> Tiens, t'as encore perdu une occasion de te taire : tout ce qu'il a dit ce soir, c'est qu'il allait y avoir des lections lgislatives anticipes le 20 septembre.



Qui a perdu une occasion de se taire ?

Vous tes tellement dans le dni de ce que je peux dire que vous finissez par raconter n'importe quoi. Si la Grce veut sortir de laustrit de la mainmise de la Troka (la Troka est un terme russe qui dsignait les tribunaux itinrant o 99% des prvenus taient condamns  mort), son unique solution est de quitter lUnion Europenne et donc leuro.

Vous pouvez tourner le truc dans tous les sens dire que ce serait lapocalypse pour les Grecs (a lest dj), tt ou tard ils finiront par sortir et je pense quil vaut mieux une sortie maintenant, plutt que demain lorsque tous les biens public auront t brads et quil ne restera plus rien, sauf de la dette qui, aprs les aides sera encore plus dur  rembourser.

Actuellement, en Grce on en est  vendre des aroports, (Tsipras avait promis quil ne le ferait pas),  bnficier daides qui ne sont en fait quun processus de cavalerie.

Tout cela nest que du bon sens, le reste cest du pipo sans nom : il ny a pas de dmocratie possible avec lapplication des traits Europens. La question n'est donc pas de ce qu'il peut advenir s'ils quittent l'UE, mais de l'avenir du peuple Grec en restant dans l'UE.

----------


## BenoitM

> Vous tes tellement dans le dni de ce que je peux dire que vous finissez par raconter n'importe quoi. Si la Grce veut sortir de laustrit de la mainmise de la Troka (la Troka est un terme russe qui dsignait les tribunaux itinrant o 99% des prvenus taient condamns  mort), son unique solution est de quitter lUnion Europenne et donc leuro.
> 
> Vous pouvez tourner le truc dans tous les sens dire que ce serait lapocalypse pour les Grecs (a lest dj), tt ou tard ils finiront par sortir et je pense quil vaut mieux une sortie maintenant, plutt que demain lorsque tous les biens public auront t brads et quil ne restera plus rien, sauf de la dette qui, aprs les aides sera encore plus dur  rembourser.


Il semble que c'est toi qui est dans le deni, a vouloir voir EU comme le responsable de la crise.
Sinon je me demande pourquoi l'Argentine, le Brsil, le Venezuella, la Russie, Islande, l'Egypte sont eux aussi en crise.
Pourtant ils ne sont pas dans UE.

PS: Triumvirat (troka en russe) est un terme qui  l'origine dsignait une fonction de la magistrature romaine compose de trois hommes. Ensuite il fut utilis pour dcrire l'alliance secrte ou publique de trois personnalits (politiques ou militaires) de poids gaux qui s'unissent pour diriger. Le mot vient des gnitifs latins trium signifiant  trois  et virum signifiant  homme .
Les tribunaux de URSS (me semblait que c'tait un pays merveilleux la russie?), c'est quand mme assez rcent par rapport  l'origine du mot.

----------


## ManusDei

Sur ce coup l je donne plutt raison  deuche. Tsipras a annonc sa dmission (qu'il doit dposer officiellement aujourd'hui) et demand l'organisation de nouvelles lections lgislatives.
Et c'est en partie la faute de l'UE, qui est totalement intransigeante sur le cas de la Grce ( tort, et c'est pas la premire fois que je le dis).

Ensuite c'est le bordel dans plein d'autres pays pour des raisons semblables, mais chez nous (en Europe), l'UE a une responsabilit non ngligeable dans l'aggravation de la situation.

----------


## BenoitM

On se demande pq la Grce n'est pas directement sortie de UE.
Elle aurait connu le paradis du jour au lendemain, ils doivent tre masochiste


ps : et il semble que Tsipras veut carter les "radicaux" de son parti plutot que de quitter UE.

Il dmissionne pour se faire rlire. C'est pas comme-ci il dmissionnait pour arreter la politique

----------


## Darkzinus

> ps : et il semble que Tsipras veut carter les "radicaux" de son parti plutot que de quitter UE


On dirait qu'il va se fondre dans le moule de ses prdecesseurs s'il est rlu ...

----------


## BenoitM

> On dirait qu'il va se fondre dans le moule de ses prdecesseurs s'il est rlu ...


Euh sur les mesures a appliquer, la Grce n'a pas vraiment le choix.
Part contre sur la manire de les appliquer et reformer l'administrations il sera peut-tre plus ethique que ses prdecesseurs.

----------


## deuche

> On dirait qu'il va se fondre dans le moule de ses prdecesseurs s'il est rlu ...





> Euh sur les mesures a appliquer, la Grce n'a pas vraiment le choix.
>  Part contre sur la manire de les appliquer et reformer l'administrations il sera peut-tre plus ethique que ses prdecesseurs.


Il ne sera pas rlu. Peu de temps aprs son lection il y avait dj des figures minemment respectes par le peuple Grecs, ayant combattu la dictature de 67, qui demandaient dj pardon au peuple Grecs pour les trahisons et les illusions que Syriza allait faire.
Yanis Varoufakis, lui-mme, vient dannoncer quils ont trahis galement la grande majorit du peuple grec. (nouvelobs)

Le peuple Grec va donc se tourner logiquement vers Aube Dore qui, comme le FN, est enclin  cracher sur lUE mais sera galement enclin  collaborer avec cette dernire et surtout les lobbies qui tirent les ficelles.

Le peuple Grec ferait mieux de se rapprocher de lEPAM au mme titre que le peuple Franais ferait bien de se rapprocher des mouvements comme le PRCF, le MPEP, le POI sans parler videment de lUPR plutt que de se rfugier dans les bras des extrmistes et des abstentionnistes. 

Tout le reste, de lextrme gauche  lextrme droite, tout pendant quon continuera  donner du crdit  lUE on continuera inexorablement notre descente aux enfers puisque nous devons suivre la politique intransigeante de l'UE.

Pour ce qui nous concerne, par exemple, cest actuellement un plan dconomie de plus de 3 milliards pour les hpitaux qui nous attend. Nimporte qui, qui discute avec du personnel hospitalier comprend que cest dj la misre avec un systme de soins qui ne fait que se dgrader.

Le seul objectif que poursuit lUE, cest de privatiser ce qui ne lest pas  savoir, la sant, les retraites, etc. 

*En gros, cette partie de salaire que vous percevez en tant que brut et qui repart directement sous forme de cotisations sociales pour les retraites o les soins. Et bien ce salaire ne profite pas au tenant du capital puisquil est directement redistribu. Lide est donc de mettre la main dessus dans le seul but de gnrer des dividendes.
Il est illusoire de croire que la baisse des cotisations sociales va relancer quoi que ce soit dans notre pays. A un moment donn, il va bien falloir que nous sortions largent pour se payer une assurance maladie puisque tout doucement ltat va faire dfaut.*

Cest cela dont il sagit, les riches sen sortiront, les pauvres devront se dbrouiller comme ils pourront.

Quest devenue cette France o en 1452, les hospices de Beaune accueillent ses premiers patients : vieillards, infirmes, orphelins, malades, parturientes, indigents, frquentent l'institution gratuitement du Moyen ge au XXe sicle ?

Quand on parle que quitter lUE, on nous assne largument du retour en arrire. Mais qui veut revenir  des temps plus que moyengeux ? 

Il est o le progrs tant vant par la construction Europenne ?

----------


## BenoitM

Deuche le devin

Si tu veux tu peux retourner en 1452 
Ca nous fera des vacances  ::): 

sinon la privatisation c'est la politique voulu par nos lus. nos lus ont vot au niveau europens pour la privatisation d'une partie des services publiques.

----------


## deuche

> sinon la privatisation c'est la politique voulu par nos lus. nos lus ont vot au niveau europens pour la privatisation d'une partie des services publiques.


Nos lus, qui pour la plupart n'ont jamais travaills de leur vie, poursuivent un objectif purement lectoraliste,  savoir, se faire rlire ou lire pour ceux qui ne l'aurait pas encore t.

Tous ont compris que pour parvenir  se faire lire il fallait l'appui des mdias, tous savent galement que sans les mdias leurs chances d'arriver au pouvoir est quasi nul.

Les mdias appartenant aux tenants du capital, nont aucun intrt  promouvoir les mouvances nuisant  leurs intrts. Ce serait stupide de leur part.
Donc la responsabilit tient autant du fait quon lit effectivement les mmes nes mais aussi quon ne mesure pas bien les dgts causs par ce transfert de souverainet accept malgr nous.

Trop de gens se dsintressent de la politique. Mais la politique, elle, sintresse  nous en avanant contre nous.
Comprenez, ils gagnent, nous perdons. Et nous perdons, parce que nous sommes cons de les laisser faire.

----------


## MARCELBENH

Grce. Alexis Tsipras dmissionne, de nouvelles lections le 20 septembre ... Ouest France de ce jour...

Fin du Post ? ::P:

----------


## souviron34

> Grce. Alexis Tsipras dmissionne, de nouvelles lections le 20 septembre ... Ouest France de ce jour...
> 
> Fin du Post ?


 ::aie::   sans doute pas, puisque Siryza se scinde en 2, il va en faire un autre  ::aie::

----------


## deuche

En effet 25 dputs de Syriza claquent la porte et vont former un nouveau parti qui va s'appeller 'Unit Populaire'.
Selon l'un de ses fondateurs, Stathis Kouvelakis, il s'agirait de matrialiser le "Non" sorti victorieux lors du rfrendum. Mais, ajoute-il, cet objectif ne peut tre ralis sans sortir de la zone euro".

Je suis bien heureux qu'il puisse enfin penser cela...

----------


## r0d

> Selon une tude commande par l'Institut allemand de recherche macroconomique (IMK) affilie  la Fondation Hans Bckler, les mnages les plus pauvres en Grce ont perdu prs de 86% de leurs revenus, tandis que les plus riches ont perdu entre 17 et 20%.


 (source).
A noter que cette tude est effectu entre 2008 et 2012, et que depuis, les mmes politiques engendrant les mmes rsultats, ces chiffres doivent tre bien pire.

On apprend galement que, je cite, "les impts directs ont augment de prs de 53% quand les impts indirects ont eux augment de 22%". La doxa nolibrale* prtend que le socialisme implique l'augmentation des impts, mais la ralit nous montre une fois de plus que le nolibralisme* est pire, mme sur ce point.

Et j'en profite pour glisser une considration qui me turlupine en ce moment, et qui est un thme rcurrent sur ce forum: comment dfinir la droite/la gauche?
Je suis tomb sur des crits d'un philosophe franais contemporain, un certain Jean-Claude Micha, qui semble tre trs populaire sur internet depuis quelques annes, mais que je dcouvre tout juste.
Il fait une analyse absolument passionnante sur cette question du signifiant gauche/droite. Selon lui, la gauche (en tant que signifiant, c'est  dire repre normatif) est apparue pendant l'affaire Dreyfus (fin du XIXme). Car effectivement - et cela recoupe ce que je dis souvent, mais personne ne me croit - avant cela, les libraux* taient "de gauche" (selon le signifiant contemporain). 

Cela remet en question la vision gnralement accepte que ce signifiant droite/gauche est n lors de la rvolution franaise (1789), et en particulier pendant la courte mais foisonnante premire rpublique. Or, il se trouve qu' l'poque, les deux camps qui s'opposaient taient les rpublicains contre les monarchistes. Les libraux* taient des rpublicains, donc ils taient assis  gauche  l'assemble. Il est intressant de noter par exemple que Benjamin Constant, un des libraux* les plus dogmatiques de l'poque (mais galement un des plus intressants), tait assis aux cts des plus froces montagnards (Danton, Robespierre, ...), et votait gnralement comme eux.

Je vous donne un autre exemple pour illustrer mon propos: la commune de Paris, 1870-71. Version mode tlgraphique, pour situer le contexte: Nous sommes sous le second Empire (Napolon III), qui est un rgime hybride entre un empire et une sorte d'aristocratie parlementaire. Suite  divers vnements, les parisiens s'insurgent et dcrtent que Paris est dsormais rpublicaine. Mai 1871, en une semaine, sous la direction dAdolphe Thiers, les communards sont impitoyablement massacrs par l'arme franaise (les estimations du nombre de parisiens tus vont de 6.000  30.000 selon les sources).

Quel rapport avec mon propos me demanderez-vous? Le rapport c'est que Thiers, alors "chef du pouvoir excutif de la rpublique franaise" (titre trange puisque la France n'tait alors pas une rpublique), tait un homme de gauche, dans le sens o il tait libral* et progressiste (rpublicain). Pourtant, bien que rpublicain, il tait la marionnette consentante des monarchistes de l'poque (qui avaient le pouvoir de l'argent) et n'a pas hsit  massacrer d'autres rpublicains.

Ces deux exemples montrent qu'avant l'affaire Dreyfus, le signifiant droite/gauche n'tait pas du tout vident. J'ai choisi ces deux-l, mais les exemples sont nombreux, et je vous pargne notamment d'autres considrations concernant certains philosophes des lumires, parce que c'tait encore plus nbuleux.

Ok, me direz-vous, c'est bien beau tout a, mais en quoi est-ce important? Et bien c'est important parce que cela montre trs bien que la distinction entre la droite et la gauche, d'un point de vue historiographique, ne doit pas tre considr selon un rapport  la rpublique ou  la dmocratie, mais selon les prises de positions de qui ont eu lieu pendant l'affaire Dreyfus. Et alors, quelles sont ces prises de position? Basiquement, et de faon syncrtique, il s'agit du pouvoir discrtionnaire de l'tat. L'aspect raciste de l'vnement tait un arbre qui cachait une fort; c'est la raison pour laquelle un cas banal de racisme d'tat ordinaire est devenu un marqueur important de l'pope nationale. Et telle est ma thse que je viens vous proposer ici: la diffrence ontologique entre la droite et la gauche concerne l'application du pouvoir discrtionnaire de l'tat. Dit autrement,  gauche on refuse l'arbitraire, alors qu' droite, on pense que c'est un mal ncessaire. Et c'est important parce que cette question est trs distincte de la question de la dmocratie. 

Et puis il y a eu convergence. Au cours du XXime, lentement mais srement, la gauche et la droite se sont rallies aux libralismes* (libralisme politique et conomique), et ont donc fini par converger sur cette question du pouvoir discrtionnaire de l'tat. Ils ont converg sur bien d'autres points, mais tant donn que c'est ce point l qui, d'un point de vue historiographique, faisait la diffrence, cette thse me permet de consolider mon affirmation: il n'y a plus de diffrence politique (je parle ici d'ontologie politique) entre la droite et la gauche. Et du coup, comme l'avait parfaitement analys Guy Debord en 1982 - je cite de mmoire - "Bientt, il ne restera  la gauche que les questions de racisme, lanti-modernisme et l'homophobie". Et je rajouterai, touche personnelle, qu'il ne reste  la droite plus que les questions d'intendance.


* Je fais personnellement la distinction entre les libralismes (conomique, politique et philosophique) et le nolibralisme, qui est une invention de Foucault, et qui dsigne la doxa politique dominante actuellement, qui est un mlange absurde de libralisme conomique, de socialisme mutualiste, et de ploutocratie hrditaire.

----------


## BenoitM

C'est simple 
La gauche c'est le mal
La droite c'est le bien

Sinon certes dans les discours et dans certains actes gauches et droites se ressemble
mais dans la ralit il y a quand mme des diffrences.

Je pense qu'on parle de force "progresive" maintenant que de gauche.
Et sur ce sujet la "gauche" est en gnrale plus progressive que la droite.
La droite compte dans ses rangs en plus des libraux(divers et varis) aussi les conservateurs qui sont eux contre toutes avances thiques.

*ps : si tu trouves qu'on a exagr l'augmentation des impots, ca veux dire aussi que tu penses qu'on a pas assez fait de coupes dans les dpenses de l'tat?
O que les mesures appliqus n'ont pas marchs :p

----------


## r0d

> C'est simple 
> La gauche c'est le mal
> La droite c'est le bien


Et vice et versa!  :;): 




> Je pense qu'on parle de force "progresive" maintenant que de gauche.
> Et sur ce sujet la "gauche" est en gnrale plus progressive que la droite.


C'est bien ce que je dis en citant Debord: "Il ne reste  la gauche que les luttes contre l'homophobie, le racisme, et l'anti-modernisme". C'est  dire, pour les deux premiers, des questions de morales qui,  mon sens, ne sont pas du ressort de l'tat. Et pour le dernier, d'un dogme erron qui se contente de dire, en substance, "tant qu'on avance c'est bien". C'est un paralogisme vieux comme Pyrrhon, et encore une fois, ce n'est pas de la politique. C'est la raison pour laquelle je parle d'ontologie politique, et que je prtend que le clivage actuel droite/gauche en est loin.




> La droite compte dans ses rangs en plus des libraux(divers et varis) aussi les conservateurs qui sont eux contre toutes avances thiques.


Et il y a galement des conservateurs et des racistes dans les rangs de la gauche. Les transversalits sont invitables, je tente juste de dresser un schma global ici.




> *ps : si tu trouves qu'on a exagr l'augmentation des impots, ca veux dire aussi que tu penses qu'on a pas assez fait de coupes dans les dpenses de l'tat?


Non, a veut dire (et l'tude que je cite dans mon message prcdent le prouve), que l'argent est mal utilis. Pour faire court, il est accapar par les riches. Ce qui, finalement, est le but final de cette politique.

----------


## ManusDei

> Non, a veut dire (et l'tude que je cite dans mon message prcdent le prouve), que l'argent est mal utilis. Pour faire court, il est accapar par les riches. Ce qui, finalement, est le but final de cette politique.


Je ne pense pas que le mot "but" soit appropri. Le "but", c'tait que la Grce paye ses dettes et qu'elle relance son conomie (c'est rat).
La mthode consistait  imposer un peu tout le monde, mais dans ce genre de situation, les riches ont beaucoup plus de moyens (lol?) pour que leur hausse d'impt soit faible, voire pour y gagner, soit en optimisant, soit via un lobbying plus efficace.

----------


## deuche

> Non, a veut dire (et l'tude que je cite dans mon message prcdent le prouve), que l'argent est mal utilis. Pour faire court, il est accapar par les riches. Ce qui, finalement, est le but final de cette politique.


Si l'argent des impt est mal utilis, il est surtout utilis pour payer le remboursement de la dette.
La dette est le premier secteur de dpense de l'tat.

Cela n'est pas acceptable, le bon sens voudrait que nous ne vivions pas au dessus de nos moyens, le systme, lui, est structur entirement autour de la dette.

Plus de dette = plus de monnaie.

Il y a aujourd'hui plus de dettes  rembourser qu'il n'existe de monnaie.

----------


## r0d

> Je ne pense pas que le mot "but" soit appropri.


Et moi je pense que le mot est appropri. Mais j'avoue qu'il mrite quelques prcisions.
Les politiques appliques en Grce depuis 10 ans sont l'exacte application des thories nolibrales (Rand, Hayek, Friedmann...). Comme je l'crivait dans une scolie de mon pav prcdent, ce nolibralisme est un mlange de libralisme conomique, de socialisme mutualiste et de ploutocratie hrditaire. Je crois que ces trois doctrines ont t conues et articules de faon  optimiser un seul et unique but: enrichir les riches. Et a a donn ce que j'appelle le nolibralisme.
- le libralisme conomique est la doctrine conomique qui permet le plus facilement aux riches de s'enrichir.
- la ploutocratie hrditaire est un mcanisme qui permet aux riches de rester riches, de limiter la concurrence  l'accs aux richesses, et de verrouiller l'volution politique d'un tat, grce  l'emprise de la classe des possdants sur celle-ci. Les dclarations des pontes de la troka pendant les ngociations avec Tsipras montrent  quel point ce verrouillage est encr, efficace et assum.
- une bonne partie de socialisme mutualiste est ncessaire dans ce montage pour "obtenir la paix sociale". On prfre le mutualisme au socialisme d'tat, qui entrave beaucoup moins le libralisme conomique.

----------


## souviron34

> Non, a veut dire (et l'tude que je cite dans mon message prcdent le prouve), que l'argent est mal utilis. Pour faire court, il est accapar par les riches. Ce qui, finalement, est le but final de cette politique.





> Si l'argent des impt est mal utilis, il est surtout utilis pour payer le remboursement de la dette.


Oui l'argent est mal utilis..

Mais je pense que vous vous trompez tous les 2..

Comme j'ai dj eu l'occasion de le dire, sur ma pauvre vie, de l'exprience directe des projets sur lesquels j'ai directement travaill, j'ai vu plus de_ 260 millions d'euros_ d'argent du contribuable partir  la poubelle : projets abandonns, drives de 100% puis abandon, etc...

Et je n'ai t qu'un humble minuscule rouage.. 

Ce qui m'avait choqu le plus tait une demande de subventions que j'ai vu passer : justifie en homme-jour, personne dans les ministres n'a effectu la division par le nombre de jours travaills par an, et constat que pour passer de la phase II  la phase III du projet l'entreprise se basait sur_ 2 sicles de travail_ (42 000 h/j)  !!!!!!  10 millions plus loin, on recommenait...


Tout ceci pour dire que je pense honntement qu'une gestion* SAINE* des finances publiques conomiserait un norme montant, et que du coup l'Etat n'aurait que beaucoup moins la tentation d'emprunter..  **


Mais a supposerait de ne pas avoir de copains  qui on doit renvoyer l'ascenseur, d'avoir des comptables qui savent que le chiffre aprs la virgule dans leur budget reprsente les centaines (dizaines) de millions, et que l'argent qu'ils donnent, c'est le leur et celui des autres, et que ce serait sympa qu'il soit dpens pour faire ce pour quoi on veut le dpenser...


Contrairement  vous, je pense que c'est la principale raison de l'tat catastrophique des finances publiques dans presque tous les pays : la gestion par une arme de comptables qui ne savent plus ce que reprsentent les chiffres qu'ils manipulent.. (_ cause des chelles, de leur vie dans des colonnes de chiffres et leurs bureaux, et que, pour beaucoup sans doute honntement, ils ne voient pas le lien avec la vie de tous les jours_)

Je n'y vois pas une machination des Forces de l'Argent, simplement un pervertissement des structures de l'Administration (_du temps de Colbert ou Mazarin, le Ministre (lui) surveillait et rendait compte personnellement au Roi, et ses sbires dans le royaume mettaient au sens propre leurs ttes en jeu pour la vracit des comptes_)





** : exemple actuel d'un serpent de mer informatique : le Dossier Mdical Informatis. Depuis *1984*, l'Etat dpense environ 2 milliards (_d'euros aujourd'hui, de francs avant_) par an....   _30 ans  2 milliards par an_... Avec pour l'instant la seule "retombe" est la carte  puce, qui ne prend en compte que la partie administrative... On est loin du rsultat prvu....

----------


## r0d

> je pense que c'est la principale raison de l'tat catastrophique des finances publiques dans presque tous les pays : la gestion par une arme de comptables qui ne savent plus ce que reprsentent les chiffres qu'ils manipulent.. (_ cause des chelles, de leur vie dans des colonnes de chiffres et leurs bureaux, et que, pour beaucoup sans doute honntement, ils ne voient pas le lien avec la vie de tous les jours_)


Ok pour la mauvaise gestion. Mais cet argent qui est gaspill, il finit bien quelque part, non?




> Je n'y vois pas une machination des Forces de l'Argent


H ho, doucement l, je n'aime pas trop tre trait de complotiste!  ::furieux:: 
Ce dont je parle n'est ni machination ni complot, il s'agit d'idologie, de courants de pense, qui viennent de loin, qui ont volu, et qui sont parfaitement public puisque c'est par le public qu'elles se rpandent.

----------


## souviron34

lol je ne te traite pas de complotiste...

Je dis juste que, comme _ManusDei_ le soulignait, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait un BUT. et donc un objectif et une volont de le metrre en oeuvre..


PS: quant  l'argent, il passe  payer des socits de service, qui d'une part s'enrichissent, mais d'autre part permettent aux uns et aux autres de justifier qu'ils "_donnent de l'emploi_".. L'objet du contrat on s'en fout.. Ce qui est bon c'est que a donne du travail...

----------


## r0d

> lol je ne te traite pas de complotiste...


Bon a va, j'accepte tes excuses si joliment prsentes  ::aie:: 




> Je dis juste que, comme _ManusDei_ le soulignait, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait un BUT. et donc un objectif et une volont de le metrre en oeuvre..


Et moi je persiste  dire qu'il y a un but, qui est clairement nonc, chez Rand, chez Hayek (un peu moins clairement chez Fridemann, je te l'accorde), qui consiste  favoriser et encourager les ingalits. Et il y a galement un but secondaire, qui est lui aussi crit noir sur blanc par ces thoriciens du nolibralisme, qui consiste  dtruire les solidarits et la vie sociale. Je n'invente rien, ni n'exagre, c'est crit noir sur blanc!

----------


## fcharton2

Salut Rod, 

Il me semble qu'on serait mieux pour parler de cela sur le fil politique (qui semble tomb bien bas quand les habitus ont t en vacances...), mais bon, quelques rponses de ton opposant habituel sur ce sujet. 

En pralable, je dirais que je suis d'accord avec toi sur l'ide de l'arbitraire, mais que je crois que tu t'embrouilles dans la chronologie...




> Et telle est ma thse que je viens vous proposer ici: la diffrence ontologique entre la droite et la gauche concerne l'application du pouvoir discrtionnaire de l'tat. Dit autrement,  gauche on refuse l'arbitraire, alors qu' droite, on pense que c'est un mal ncessaire. Et c'est important parce que cette question est trs distincte de la question de la dmocratie.


Pourquoi, dans ce cas, prtendre que la diffrence apparait avec l'affaire Dreyfus? Tous les dbats de la Constituante, en 1789, tournent autour du refus de l'arbitraire (royal, ecclsiastique), auquel on veut substituer la loi, qui s'impose  chacun. Et c'est prcisment cette ide, d'un arbitraire royal parfois ncessaire, ou  proscrire, qui oppose rpublicains et monarchistes tout au long du 19eme (les bonapartistes tant un peu entre les deux, mais plutt  gauche, si on suit ta caractrisation).

Il me semble que c'est justement au dbut au 20eme que tout se brouille. D'abord, parce que, la rpublique durablement tablie, les partisans de l'arbitraire royal sont de moins en moins nombreux (mme s'ils ont encore du pouvoir, cf le dbut de l'affaire Dreyfus, qui me parait plus un anachronisme qu'autre chose), ce qui fait perdre sa vigueur  l'opposition droite-gauche. 

Ensuite, et surtout, parce que tout au long du 20eme, on assiste  la rapparition d'un "arbitraire moderne"  gauche. La dictature du proltariat (et tout ce qui a t crit par Lnine  son sujet) est un arbitraire "temporaire", mais bien rel. Les thories de l'origine de classe, qu'on trouve chez Lnine, et encore plus chez Mao, et qui relguent un fils de bourgeois en bas de l'chelle sociale, non pas  cause de ses ides, mais de ses origines familiales, est un excellent exemple. Et note bien que si ces exemples sont trangers, et ne reprsentent pas "toute la gauche", nos intellectuels et politiques de gauche de 1920  1980 se rclament sans hsiter de ces thories. 

Pour moi, si la dfinition initiale de la gauche tournait autour du refus de l'arbitraire d'Etat, elle se perd  partir de la seconde moiti du 19eme sicle, sous l'effet de 1848 d'abord, et de la "rpublicanisation" qui s'ensuit, et surtout parce qu'on voit, avec le marxisme (et encore plus le lninisme au 20eme), une rhabilitation de l'arbitraire, qui n'est plus royal ou divin, mais "de classe". 




> Et puis il y a eu convergence. Au cours du XXime, lentement mais srement, la gauche et la droite se sont rallies aux libralismes* (libralisme politique et conomique), et ont donc fini par converger sur cette question du pouvoir discrtionnaire de l'tat. Ils ont converg sur bien d'autres points, mais tant donn que c'est ce point l qui, d'un point de vue historiographique, faisait la diffrence, cette thse me permet de consolider mon affirmation: il n'y a plus de diffrence politique (je parle ici d'ontologie politique) entre la droite et la gauche.


Je crois que tu te trompes. Ce que tu veux dire, c'est que l'ontologie initiale n'a pas survcu  l'volution sociopolitique: le passage de la monarchie  la rpublique, et l'apparition,  gauche, du marxisme-lninisme (qui a fini par s'imposer comme la "seule gauche possible"). Mais si les diffrences ont volu, elles n'ont pas pour autant disparu. Il me semble, en fait, que le dbat a toujours port sur le rle de l'Etat, mais que la question s'est dplace. Au 18eme et au dbut du 19eme, l'opposition droite gauche se fait sur l'origine de l'Etat (et plus prcisment de son pouvoir), et donc l'opposition entre l'arbitraire et la loi. Ensuite, une fois la loi tablie comme seule source du pouvoir, le dbat se dplace sur la fonction de l'Etat, avec une droite qui veut un Etat qui se place sur le terrain de l'ordre et de la morale, et une gauche qui veut un Etat qui pse sur l'conomie (je simplifie, mais je crois que c'est l'ide qui prvaut pendant presque tout le 20eme sicle). Petit  petit, cette distinction disparait : dans le domaine moral, la droite devient de moins en moins exigeante, tandis qu' gauche apparait une "morale modernise" (tout ce qu'on appelle aujourd'hui le politiquement correct), et plus personne ne conteste rellement le rle conomique de l'Etat. 

Du coup, depuis une trentaine d'annes, on assiste  un nouveau dplacement du dbat, qui porte maintenant essentiellement sur le rle conomique de l'Etat, la droite en veut moins, la gauche en veut plus (note que le nolibralisme s'explique trs facilement par cette analyse). On est bien videmment assez loin des oppositions de 1789 (mme si une partie de la gauche actuelle n'est pas sans rappeler les jacobins), mais je ne crois pas qu'on puisse dire que la diffrence ait disparu. 




> Et du coup, comme l'avait parfaitement analys Guy Debord en 1982 - je cite de mmoire - "Bientt, il ne restera  la gauche que les questions de racisme, lanti-modernisme et l'homophobie".


Je pense que la date de cette citation est importante. 1982, c'est le moment o la opposition droite gauche "tat moral vs tat conomiste" hrite du dbut du 20eme sicle tend  disparatre, pour faire place  la distinction actuelle, fonde uniquement sur le rle conomique de l'Etat. Pour moi, ce que dit Debord rsume assez bien la contradiction de la gauche  partir de cette poque (juste avant la nomination d'un certain Fabius au poste de premier ministre...): aprs avoir pass un bon demi sicle  reprocher  la droite d'imposer "sa morale", la gauche, au moment o elle triomphe sur ce terrain (pilule, avortement, dpnalisation de l'homosexualit, droits des femmes, etc...), s'empresse de lui substituer sa "morale de gauche" (comme nagure l'arbitraire de gauche des lninistes),  base d'antiracisme, d'cologisme, et de lutte contre les discriminations de tout poil. 

Pour un certain nombre d'intellectuels de gauche (dont Debord, je pense), la gauche c'tait mieux avant les annes 80, quand elle luttait contre l'ordre moral de la droite, sans vouloir lui substituer son prchi prcha actuel, et quand elle se distinguait de la droite sur d'autres sujets que le taux d'imposition et le nombre de fonctionnaires. C'tait plus vendeur, plus sympa, et plus acceptable pour nos braves intellectuels.

Mais une fois de plus, cela ne veut pas dire que la gauche et la droite, c'est tout pareil. Il y a aujourd'hui des diffrences profondes, qui se trouvent essentiellement sur le terrain conomique (le rle de l'Etat), mais aussi, de plus en plus, sur un terrain moral, avec une gauche qui se rclame d'un certain nombre de valeurs humanistes, qui justifient un certain arbitraire, voire un certain ordre moral, et une droite qui devient tout d'un coup plus "librale" moralement... (soit dit en passant, cette inversion me fascine, car elle me semble dmontrer que la distinction ontologique gauche-droite, si elle existe, ne porte pas sur la morale, vu que d'une poque  l'autre la dfense de la morale peut changer de camp)

Francois

----------


## souviron34

> (soit dit en passant, cette inversion me fascine, car elle me semble dmontrer que la distinction ontologique gauche-droite, si elle existe, ne porte pas sur la morale, vu que d'une poque  l'autre la dfense de la morale peut changer de camp)


Salut Franois et bon retour parmi nous  :;): 

Sur ce sujet d'ailleurs, le post et la rfrence de_ r0d_ sont emblmatiques : L'Affaire Dreyfus et l'attitude et ditoriaux de Jaurs sont la base de l'attitude "anti-discrimination" de la gauche durant le 20ime sicle (_en France en particulier_), et encore aujourd'hui (_voir r0d_), cependant, que ce soit la Rvolution Culturelle en Chine ou l'limination des Koulaks, de mme que le mpris pour les enfants des Classes Nanties, sont bien des discriminations (_dont certaines fondes sur un sentiment de vengeance_)... 

La "Bonne" et la "Mauvaise" Morale ont encore de beaux jours d'inversion devant elles...



Exemple : les "appels  temoins" sont considrs en France avec le regard "dlation" depuis la Guerre, cependant que pour la mme mouvance idologique il tait "normal" (_et mme bien vu_) que l'on dnonce des attitudes "anti" ou "dissidentes" que ce soit en URSS, en Chine, en Allemagne de l'Est, voire  Cuba..

----------


## fcharton2

> Sur ce sujet d'ailleurs, le post et la rfrence de_ r0d_ sont emblmatiques : L'Affaire Dreyfus et l'attitude et ditoriaux de Jaurs sont la base de l'attitude "anti-discrimination" de la gauche durant le 20ime sicle (_en France en particulier_), et encore aujourd'hui (_voir r0d_),


Sur l'affaire Dreyfus, on est en pleine imagerie d'Epinal socialiste... Si l'affaire a tellement marqu, si on a dit qu'elle dchirait les familles, c'est justement parce que la frontire entre pro et anti Dreyfus ne tombait pas sur une ligne de partage connue (gauche droite, ou autre). Au dbut de l'affaire, la gauche modre (les radicaux) vont dans le sens du vent, et sont donc plutt antidreyfusards. Les socialistes et les marxistes "durs" le sont souvent aussi, soit parce que Dreyfus est un bourgeois, soit parce qu'il est juif (et que les juifs financent le capitalisme). Jaurs lui mme ne se convertit qu'en 98, aprs Zola. Et dans les premiers soutiens de Dreyfus, on trouve Pguy, et le Figaro... Il y aurait aussi beaucoup  dire sur l'attitude anti-discrimination de la gauche franaise au 20eme sicle.

Ceci dit, Rod a tout  fait raison de citer ici l'affaire Dreyfus : elle joue un rle important dans l'imaginaire de la gauche, et donc dans la faon dont elle se dfinit. C'est un peu pareil avec la rsistance pour la droite contemporaine : toute la droite n'a pas t gaulliste (loin s'en faut), mais il est difficile de comprendre la droite contemporaine sans faire rfrence  ce "mythe fondateur".

Francois

----------


## deuche

> Ce qui m'avait choqu le plus tait une demande de subventions que j'ai vu passer : justifie en homme-jour, personne dans les ministres n'a effectu la division par le nombre de jours travaills par an, et constat que pour passer de la phase II  la phase III du projet l'entreprise se basait sur 2 sicles de travail (42 000 h/j) !!!!!! 10 millions plus loin, on recommenait...


Je voudrai rebondir sur l'ide de deux sicles de travail qui effectivement a de quoi choquer.
Sans doute ce que je vais dire n'a qu'un lointain rapport avec ton ide de dpart mais je crois quil sagit l dun point essentiel qui fait que nous devons avoir des entreprises publiques, que cest une bonne chose, que cest mme probablement la meilleure des solutions  long terme.
Une entreprise prive gre ses affaires  court terme. Au trimestre pourrai-je dire. Et une dcision prise  un instant T, peut savrer tre une mauvaise dcision sur les annes  venir, mais une trs bonne dcision sur les dcennies ou mme les sicles  venir.

Pour illustrer mon propos je vais prendre lexemple de la gestion des eaux. Jai vu un reportage passionnant o Volia a perdu la gestion des eaux de Paris au profit dune gestion redevenue publique  la demande de la population.  Les prix de leau nont fait quaugmenter tandis que le service se dgradait. Volia se justifiait en expliquant que les rparations sont couteuses, etc.
Sauf que les canalisations qui distribuaient leau dataient de plus de cent ans. Cela ne servait  rien de les rparer, il faut les remplacer.

Mais un remplacement des canalisations, s'il est couteux est un projet que l'on fait pour envisager un remplacement  long terme, c'est--dire dans plusieurs sicles. Et cela, une entreprise prive ne peut pas se le permettre.

Donc on rpare et la facture augmente. Cest en ce sens que nous devons protger nos entreprises publiques car elles sont les seuls  pouvoir prendre des dcisions sur du trs long terme. 
Malheureusement, il est trop commun de taper sur la fonction publique comme tant une source de dpenses inutile alors qu'il faudrait mettre en place des contrles.

Et puis surtout le problme, c'est que en France on peut faire carrire politique et certains qui ne s'en prive pas n'auront ainsi jamais travaill de leur vie probablement plus soucieux de s'occuper de sa rlection que du bien tre de la population.

Si nos politiques avaient en tte que leur mandat, de maire, de dput, de ministre ou autre ne pouvait en aucun cas dpasser 10 ans au cumul et bien  mon humble avis les dcisions prise le seraient en sachant qu'eux aussi seront amens  devenir des citoyens comme les autres.

----------


## GPPro

> ...


Mais non !!! T'as rien compris, le publique c'est comme le priv il faut que ce soit RENTABLE Avec des objectifs  court terme du ROI et blah blah. T'as pas bien assimil le vomis ultra libral deuche, c'est vraiment pas bien.

Sinon +1 pour un de tes rares posts vraiment bien argument et qui n'accuse pas l'EU (pourtant sur cette question prcise Bruxelles a largement sa part de responsabilit).

----------


## Zirak

> Et puis surtout le problme, c'est que en France on peut faire carrire politique et certains qui ne s'en prive pas n'auront ainsi jamais travaill de leur vie probablement plus soucieux de s'occuper de sa rlection que du bien tre de la population.
> 
> Si nos politiques avaient en tte que leur mandat, de maire, de dput, de ministre ou autre ne pouvait en aucun cas dpasser 10 ans au cumul et bien  mon humble avis les dcisions prise le seraient en sachant qu'eux aussi seront amens  devenir des citoyens comme les autres.


Je suis d'accord avec toi sur le dbut de ton message concernant la gestion  court / long terme (tu as mme eu ton pouce vert pour le coup), par contre sur la partie cite oui et non, enfin disons que je la trouve un peu "contradictoire" (mme si ce n'est pas vraiment le terme) avec des choses que tu nous assnes parfois, je m'explique :


Dj la France n'est pas le seul pays o l'on peut faire une carrire politique (loin s'en faut d'ailleurs), et de plus, je ne vois pas en quoi faire une carrire politique serait mal, le problme n'est pas de passer sa vie  faire de la politique, si celle-ci tait faite pour le bien du peuple, le problme c'est de passer sa vie  faire de la politique pour son enrichissement personnel ou celui de ses proches / potes.

Par exemple, toi qui nous en parle si souvent (et en bien), rappelle moi depuis combien de temps Poutine fait de la politique / est au pouvoir ? Cela n'a pas spcialement l'air de te gner (bien que cela fasse bien plus que 10 ans), et tu considres qu'il fait ce qu'il faut pour son pays non ? 

Idem pour d'autres pays des BRICs comme la Chine, des personnes comme Jiang Zemin, Hu Jintao ou mme le prsident actuel Xi Jinping, sont dans la politique depuis les annes 80.

Pourquoi cela serait un problme en France et non en Russie ou en Chine (outre le fait que tu ne vives pas la-bas bien sr ^^) ?

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que je ne suis pas sr que cela soit la dure le problme, mais plutt pourquoi et comment ils le font, tu ne penses pas ?

----------


## fcharton2

> Une entreprise prive gre ses affaires  court terme. Au trimestre pourrai-je dire. Et une dcision prise  un instant T, peut savrer tre une mauvaise dcision sur les annes  venir, mais une trs bonne dcision sur les dcennies ou mme les sicles  venir.


Est-ce particulier au priv? Dans le public, les dirigeants sont souvent nomms sur des mandats assez courts, par des politiques qui ont galement des mandats courts, et qui veulent des rsultats rapides pour pouvoir communiquer dessus. Tout ceci cre la mme tendance  raisonner  court terme, qu'il s'agisse de l'ducation nationale, o chaque ministre veut absolument laisser sa rforme, de l'arme, o l'on tape depuis des annes dans l'investissement pour financer le fonctionnement, ou dans les services publics (cf l'entretien des rseaux SNCF et RATP, ou le recours au priv quand il faut investir sur les autoroutes...) Regarde le schma des nominations  la tte des groupes publics: en gnral, on demande aux candidats un projet  long terme, mais on leur confie un poste pour trois ans... Le long terme, dans le public, c'est juste pour les promesses et les engagements.

Quant au priv, il y a eu dans le pass des groupes qui pensaient  long terme, trs long terme, mme. C'taient les entreprises familiales (Michelin, Peugeot et les autres), qui pouvaient raisonner au del de la gnration. Ce genre de structure existe encore en Allemagne, mais chez nous o la transmission familiale est mal vue, donc une PME raisonne  un peu plus long terme qu'un politique, 10 ans, peut tre 20 (enfin, quand ce n'est pas une start-up...), mais personne ne regarde beaucoup plus loin.

Ceci dit, est-il raisonnable de demander aux entreprises ou  l'Etat de penser  long terme dans un monde qui ne valorise que l'immdiat? Quand chacun est persuad que le monde change trs vite, que l'agilit est la principale qualit d'une entreprise ou d'un projet, quand on se sent placardis si on n'volue pas trs vite (parce que les carrires sont de plus en plus courtes), et vieux professionnellement  40 ans (quand on a commenc  travailler  25), et quand toute situation qui dure est invariablement qualifie de "rente", il n'y a pas beaucoup d'incitation  raisonner  long terme, non?

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Est-ce particulier au priv? Dans le public, les dirigeants sont souvent nomms sur des mandats assez courts, par des politiques qui ont galement des mandats courts, et qui veulent des rsultats rapides pour pouvoir communiquer dessus. Tout ceci cre la mme tendance  raisonner  court terme, qu'il s'agisse de l'ducation nationale, o chaque ministre veut absolument laisser sa rforme, de l'arme, o l'on tape depuis des annes dans l'investissement pour financer le fonctionnement, ou dans les services publics (cf l'entretien des rseaux SNCF et RATP, ou le recours au priv quand il faut investir sur les autoroutes...) Regarde le schma des nominations  la tte des groupes publics: en gnral, on demande aux candidats un projet  long terme, mais on leur confie un poste pour trois ans... Le long terme, dans le public, c'est juste pour les promesses et les engagements.
> 
> Quant au priv, il y a eu dans le pass des groupes qui pensaient  long terme, trs long terme, mme. C'taient les entreprises familiales (Michelin, Peugeot et les autres), qui pouvaient raisonner au del de la gnration. Ce genre de structure existe encore en Allemagne, mais chez nous o la transmission familiale est mal vue, donc une PME raisonne  un peu plus long terme qu'un politique, 10 ans, peut tre 20 (enfin, quand ce n'est pas une start-up...), mais personne ne regarde beaucoup plus loin.
> 
> Ceci dit, est-il raisonnable de demander aux entreprises ou  l'Etat de penser  long terme dans un monde qui ne valorise que l'immdiat? Quand chacun est persuad que le monde change trs vite, que l'agilit est la principale qualit d'une entreprise ou d'un projet, quand on se sent placardis si on n'volue pas trs vite (parce que les carrires sont de plus en plus courtes), et vieux professionnellement  40 ans (quand on a commenc  travailler  25), et quand toute situation qui dure est invariablement qualifie de "rente", il n'y a pas beaucoup d'incitation  raisonner  long terme, non?
> 
> Francois


Jamais une PME raisonne  20ans ou mme 10 ans...  Le seul moment o un crateur d'entreprise raisonne  long terme (et encore..) c'est  la cration de sa bote, ensuite au mieux t'a un business plan  la hache sur 3 ans (pour ceux qui ont  faire  des investisseurs), mais c'est vraiment en tirant au max. Les autres grent en fonction de l'volution de leurs marchs et je serais curieux de connatre tes recettes pour prvoir  10 ans  ::roll:: 

Pour les grands groupes c'est la mme depuis la financiarisation  l'extrme, d'o le dsastre annonc dans les pharmas par exemple.

----------


## deuche

> le problme n'est pas de passer sa vie  faire de la politique, si celle-ci tait faite pour le bien du peuple, le problme c'est de passer sa vie  faire de la politique pour son enrichissement personnel ou celui de ses proches / potes.
> 
> Par exemple, toi qui nous en parle si souvent (et en bien), rappelle moi depuis combien de temps Poutine fait de la politique / est au pouvoir ? Cela n'a pas spcialement l'air de te gner (bien que cela fasse bien plus que 10 ans), et tu considres qu'il fait ce qu'il faut pour son pays non ?


Si tu passes ta vie  faire de la politique il faudrait avoir une force de stakhanoviste pour ne te concentrer que pour le bien du peuple. Poutine a peut-tre cette force ?

Blague  part, c'est surtout les pays nordiques que j'avais en tte. Ce sont justement ces pays o le bien tre y est le plus lev.
C'est galement dans ces pays que les dpenses de la fonction publique y sont extrmement dvelopp.
Je pense au Dannemark,  la Norvge. Je crois qu'en Norvge les politiques se rendent avec leur propre auto au travail.

----------


## BenoitM

> Je pense au Dannemark,  la Norvge. Je crois qu'en Norvge les politiques se rendent avec leur propre auto au travail.


Leurs impossitions est gale  celle de la France

----------


## fcharton2

> Jamais une PME raisonne  20ans ou mme 10 ans...  Le seul moment o un crateur d'entreprise raisonne  long terme (et encore..) c'est  la cration de sa bote, ensuite au mieux t'a un business plan  la hache sur 3 ans (pour ceux qui ont  faire  des investisseurs), mais c'est vraiment en tirant au max. Les autres grent en fonction de l'volution de leurs marchs et je serais curieux de connatre tes recettes pour prvoir  10 ans


C'est peut tre vrai pour les PME de type startup, avec des leves de fonds, des investisseurs au capital, un projet d'introduction en bourse et de retraite dore et anticipe pour les fondateurs, et une jolie dconvenue pour la plupart quand la bulle explose. Je pense  des PME "ancien modle",  croissance plus lente, sur les secteurs moins rentables, mais aussi moins risqus. C'est la situation que je connais, et qui est  mon avis majoritaire. 

Vu de ma fentre,  la cration de l'entreprise, il n'est pas trop possible de faire des plans  long terme. Quand j'ai dmarr, j'avais un plan  6 mois (ce que ma mise de fonds initiale me permettait de tenir). Au bout de quelques mois, comme "a prenait", j'ai eu un plan  un an, puis deux. Mais quand la socit a commenc  se dvelopper (clients rguliers, plusieurs salaris en CDI), on a rapidement eu des projets  long terme, et surtout une stratgie qui part de l'ide que nos investissements doivent tre rentables dans le temps. Aujourd'hui, j'ai une vision assez claire de mes options et mes choix  10-15 ans, de la taille que devrait atteindre la socit  cet horizon, des options technologiques qu'on prendra dans les cinq annes qui viennent (je prcise cela parce que la techno est le domaine qu'on dcrit habituellement comme imprvisible), et on ne raisonne jamais, au niveau des associs,  moins de trois ans.

Quelles sont les recettes? Aprs une douzaine d'annes dans ton entreprise (et un quart de sicle sur ce secteur), tu connais ton march, ses potentiels et ses risques. Tu as une vision assez claire des concurrents et de leur situation, et tu as normalement des rserves qui te permettent d'amortir quelques mauvaises surprises. Enfin, tu as une quipe  peu prs forme, dont tu connais les comptences et les limites, tu sais qui risque de bouger, et qui restera probablement longtemps, qui tu dois remplacer  cinq ans, et si tu as une dizaine d'annes d'exprience, tu connais les catgories du jeu o tu es bon, et celles o tu te plantes systmatiquement. Dans ce contexte,  moins de travailler sur un secteur hyperconcurrentiel (les startup encore), et si ton objectif est de durer, et pour cela de limiter les risques (et pas de vendre vite et cher, ce qui correspond  une stratgie compltement diffrente), raisonner  long terme n'est pas trs difficile, et est presque indispensable. Ca fonctionne, aussi: si je compare ma vision de la socit en 2008,  la situation o elle se trouve aujourd'hui, il n'y a pas de grande diffrence en terme de positionnement ou de stratgie (on a probablement grossi un peu moins vite que je ne le voulais, mais on est grosso modo aux niveaux de rentabilit et aux parts de march anticipes). 

Bref, a n'a rien de bien compliqu, mais a demande un certain temprament. Il faut aimer la stabilit, ce qui n'est pas tout  fait dans l'air du temps.




> Pour les grands groupes c'est la mme depuis la financiarisation  l'extrme, d'o le dsastre annonc dans les pharmas par exemple.


La financiarisation n'interdit pas le long terme. Ca le complique, tout au plus. Le problme des grands groupes, c'est la faon dont les cadres, et en particulier les cadres dirigeants, voient leurs carrires. Quand les dirigeants partent du principe que russir c'est changer de poste tous les trois ans, donc faire ses preuves en deux ans maxi, et qu'ils signent des contrats qui leur assurent de gagner davantage en partant qu'en restant, et quand le reste des cadres raisonne en termes purement mercenaires, en cherchant en permanence  optimiser  court terme leur situation personnelle, l'entreprise ne peut fonctionner qu' court terme (car aucun responsable ne veut qu'il en soit autrement). Les financiers n'arrangent rien, bien sr, mais ils ne sont pas les seuls responsables de la drive actuelle.

On est en plein dans l'hypocrisie contemporaine, o chacun est trs fier d'tre "malin", de savoir trouver "les bons plans", mais trouve honteux que d'autres (les entreprises, les patrons, l'tat) fassent de mme...

Francois

----------


## deuche

#Deb appart




> Au bout de quelques mois, comme "a prenait", j'ai eu un plan  un an, puis deux. Mais quand la socit a commenc  se dvelopper


Flicitations. Dans la majorit des cas, 70% dans les trois ans qui suivent, la bote fait faillite.
Jai failli tenter laventure galement, javais des comptences certaines dans le web et les technologies de linformation bien avant lclatement de la bulle. Mais je navais pas une thune et je nai pas rencontr les bonnes personnes.

Tant pis, ce sera pour une autre fois ou une autre vie, le statut de salari nest pas non plus le plus dsagrable.

#Fin appart

----------


## fcharton2

> Dans la majorit des cas, 70% dans les trois ans qui suivent, la bote fait faillite.


Cette statistique est sans doute vraie (j'avais en tte 50% dans les deux ans), mais je crois qu'elle est trompeuse, parce qu'on y mlange toutes les crations d'entreprises. Je ne sais pas si la donne existe quelque part, mais je crois qu'on constaterait qu'une large partie de ces 70% correspondent  trois cas de figure : 

- des crations "pour voir", salaris cherchant un revenu d'appoint, tudiants en fin de cursus, salaris entre deux postes, qui se lancent sans projet prcis ni rflexion pralable. Bien souvent, elles disparaissent quand le fondateur en a marre ou trouve un emploi salari, sans avoir jamais vraiment exist. 
- des socits jetables, qu'on cre pour un contrat unique (conseil, prestation de service) et qu'on tue (ou laisse mourir) juste aprs
- des crations "spciales Pole Emploi", je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas, mais il y a quelques annes, crer une socit tait un bon moyen de prolonger son chmage, et de toucher quelques aides au passage. C'tait assez bien port chez certains cadres (pour un smicard, a n'avait aucun intrt). Et comme la dure de l'aide tait de deux ans (je crois), on avait tout un tas de fermetures aprs.

Je crois que si on regardait les seules entreprises "srieuses", c'est  dire cre par des personnes avec un minimum d'exprience, sur la base d'un projet srieux et rflchi, avec un peu de financement (pas juste une vague aide du Ple Emploi), on constaterait moins de chute au tout dbut. Egalement, si aucune faillite n'est agrable, elles sont beaucoup plus dures quand on commence  avoir des salaris, avoir un gros CA, et donc  laisser de grosses ardoises...




> Jai failli tenter laventure galement, javais des comptences certaines dans le web et les technologies de linformation bien avant lclatement de la bulle. Mais je navais pas une thune et je nai pas rencontr les bonnes personnes.


A mon avis, l'argent n'est pas trs dterminant. Les bonnes rencontres le sont, en revanche. Pour moi, je suis tomb un peu par hasard sur des gens intresss, au moment o j'avais quelques prospects srieux, juste quand mon patron me gonflait. Il y a beaucoup de chance dans tout cela...

Maintenant, plus de dix ans plus tard, si c'tait  refaire, je le referais mais je m'expatrierais avant (probablement en Amrique du Nord). Monter son entreprise, c'est dj dur et fatigant, en France c'est aggrav par un tat d'esprit anti-patrons un rien lourdingue, un systme conomique trs dfavorable aux PME (vs les grands groupes), et pas grand chose  attendre de l'Etat (aux USA, une entreprise de techno qui marche bien est trs vite repre et aide, en France, elle est repre et... contrle...) Et je doute que les choses se soient amliores au cours des 10 dernires annes...

Francois

----------


## Zirak

> - des crations "spciales Pole Emploi", je ne sais pas si c'est toujours le cas, mais il y a quelques annes, crer une socit tait un bon moyen de prolonger son chmage, et de toucher quelques aides au passage. C'tait assez bien port chez certains cadres (pour un smicard, a n'avait aucun intrt). Et comme la dure de l'aide tait de deux ans (je crois), on avait tout un tas de fermetures aprs.


D'ailleurs  ce propos, je ne sais pas si c'est une lgende urbaine de plus, mais ft un temps o j'avais entendu que justement, certains faisaient exprs de monter une boite pour toucher les subventions, profiter du fait que tu n'es pas (n'tait pas ?) impos (ou de faon moindre) les deux premires annes, et qu'au bout des deux ans, ils coulaient la bote pour en remonter une autre, et rebelote.

Toi qui a justement mont ta bote, c'est plausible ou c'est un hoax de plus ?

----------


## souviron34

> ...


En gros d'accord sur tout ton post, cependant d'une part je converge galement avec Franois sur le fait que, comme l'exemple que je donnais sur ma propre tte, tous mes exemples sont des boites semi-publiques ou mme des services du gouvernement,  une exception prs (_pour le Dossier Mdical_) (_Thomson-CSF, CEA, Mto France ou Mto Canada_)..

Le raisonnement  long voire TRES long terme DEVRAIT tre la caractristique du secteur public, mais cela implique galement cependant une certaine responsabilit par rapport  l'argent qu'on utilise... Et la caricature qu'en fait Gilles (et d'autres) est quand mme biaise : oui l'investissement public doit tre rentable... Rentable entre l'argent donn par le contribuable et le service rendu.. Quand les directeurs des projets sur lesquels j'ai travaill pour le Dossier Mdical se justifiaient de n'avoir rien sorti de valable en 15 ans en me disant que "_leurs salaris payaient des impts_", je leur rpondais que ce n'tait pas le but du pourquoi on leur avait donn des sous..  Mais pour faire un logiciel utile et utilis.. (_surtout qu'en plus a se passait au bout du couloir des Urgences, o on ajoutait des civires chaque jour pendant qu'on fermait des lits de l'autre ct....!!!_)





> Si nos politiques avaient en tte que leur mandat, de maire, de dput, de ministre ou autre ne pouvait en aucun cas dpasser 10 ans au cumul et bien  mon humble avis les dcisions prise le seraient en sachant qu'eux aussi seront amens  devenir des citoyens comme les autres.


Maintenant, sur la partie cite, c'est plutt pour moi dj trop long 10 ans... UN SEUL MANDAT une fois dans sa vie, voila ce que je soutiens.. L tu peux tre purement dsintress....

----------


## fcharton2

> D'ailleurs  ce propos, je ne sais pas si c'est une lgende urbaine de plus, mais ft un temps o j'avais entendu que justement, certains faisaient exprs de monter une boite pour toucher les subventions, profiter du fait que tu n'es pas (n'tait pas ?) impos (ou de faon moindre) les deux premires annes, et qu'au bout des deux ans, ils coulaient la bote pour en remonter une autre, et rebelote. Toi qui a justement mont ta bote, c'est plausible ou c'est un hoax de plus ?


Je ne suis pas pass par le chmage quand j'ai mont ma bote (pour bnficier de ces aides, il fallait tre inscrit  Ple Emploi, puis faire le dossier, et je n'avais pas trois mois  perdre), mais je connais plusieurs personnes qui ont mont des entreprises bidon. Le principe, si je me souviens bien, c'tait que cela prolongeait tes droits (de deux ans), et te dispensait de recherche. Du coup, si tu faisais semblant de travailler, l'entreprise coulait au bout de deux ans, le Pole Emploi te reprenait, et tu tais reparti pour un tour. 

En thorie, je pense qu'on pouvait alors recommencer. Je ne connais personne qui l'ait fait, mais comme c'tait aussi dans l'intrt des pouvoirs publics (cela baissait le chmage et augmentait les crations d'entreprise), je ne vois pas qui t'en aurait empch. 

Maintenant, la plupart du temps, les choses taient moins tranches, et la situation relevait plus du "pousse au crime" que de la fraude. Comme crer une entreprise tait un moyen de maintenir tes droits, il tait tentant de le faire, et comme l'entreprise tait garantie rentable pendant deux ans, on voyait apparatre toutes sortes de socits condamnes d'avance (qui dans certains secteurs faisaient beaucoup de dgts en cassant les prix), et des tas de patrons qui, comme la soupe tombait automatiquement en fin de mois, ne se bougeaient pas beaucoup. Donc les botes coulaient, et comme quelques unes russissaient, mme si c'tait le cas majoritaire, les pouvoirs publics en dduisaient que c'tait dcidment bien difficile, et donc qu'il fallait aider davantage...

On tait (on est encore?) en plein dans la confusion (de gauche comme de droite) entre politique conomique et politique sociale qui caractrise nos aides aux entreprises.

Francois

----------


## deuche

> A mon avis, l'argent n'est pas trs dterminant. Les bonnes rencontres le sont, en revanche. Pour moi, je suis tomb un peu par hasard sur des gens intresss, au moment o j'avais quelques prospects srieux, juste quand mon patron me gonflait. Il y a beaucoup de chance dans tout cela...


A l'poque o j'avais essay de me lancer, j'ai mont un dossier Anvar qui avait pass le stade de la dlgation rgionale, mais comme tu le dis ils ont plus insist sur le fait que je sois seul sur le projet, plutt que les moyens financiers consquent quil demandait. Mais ils mencourageaient  persvrer. A lpoque jtais dans une rgion dans laquelle je venais darriver, o je ne connaissais personne. Ensuite, arrivant en fin de droit il fallait vraiment que je me trouve un job. (je n'ai pas bnfici des aides dont tu parles)

----------


## r0d

Salut Franois! Content de ton retour, on va pouvoir s'engueuler avec courtoisie!  ::D: 
Je t'ai rpondu dans le fil d' ct.

----------


## BenoitM

Bon a premire vue deuches s'est encore tromper c'est pas aube dore qui a gagn les lections...

----------


## deuche

> Bon a premire vue deuches s'est encore tromper c'est pas aube dore qui a gagn les lections...


Je ne me suis tromp de rien du tout, j'ai dit que Aube Dore allait progresser ce qui est le cas puisqu'il est devant le pasok l'quivalent du partie socialiste chez nous...

Je suis en revanche surpris que Tsiriza puisse encore remporter les lections.
J'ai entendu  la radio qu'en Grce le vote tait obligatoire. J'aimerai avoir les chiffres de la participation et des votes blancs.

----------


## Zirak

> *Il ne sera pas rlu*. Peu de temps aprs son lection il y avait dj des figures minemment respectes par le peuple Grecs, ayant combattu la dictature de 67, qui demandaient dj pardon au peuple Grecs pour les trahisons et les illusions que Syriza allait faire.
> Yanis Varoufakis, lui-mme, vient dannoncer quils ont trahis galement la grande majorit du peuple grec. (nouvelobs)
> 
> *Le peuple Grec va donc se tourner logiquement vers Aube Dore* qui, comme le FN, est enclin  cracher sur lUE mais sera galement enclin  collaborer avec cette dernire et surtout les lobbies qui tirent les ficelles.
> 
> Le peuple Grec ferait mieux de se rapprocher de lEPAM au mme titre que le peuple Franais ferait bien de se rapprocher des mouvements comme le PRCF, le MPEP, le POI sans parler videment de lUPR plutt que de se rfugier dans les bras des extrmistes et des abstentionnistes.


/Sifflote


Aprs entre "se tourner vers Aube Dore" et "lire Aube Dore", effectivement le mot crit n'est pas le mme, mais bon, le sens lui l'est, et la tu joues un peu sur les mots pour essayer de te rattraper...

Mais bon, ce n'est pas comme si on avait pas l'habitude que tu emplois des mots pour un sens diffrent de celui qu'ils ont vraiment.  :;):

----------


## Jon Shannow

> /Sifflote


 ::mouarf::

----------


## GPPro

Vous tes pathtiques sur ce coup l : bien sr qu'ils ne vont pas gagner une lection du jour au lendemain, surtout que Tsipras n'est pas compltement idiot et  provoqu cette lection  un moment o sa cte de popularit est encore leve. Quoiqu'il en soit Aube Dore n'a pas recule, bien au contraire. Et il n'y a rien de prophtique o d'incroyable  dire que ce genre d'vnements favorisent les extrmes.

Bref, encore une fois il n'y a pas que Deuche de ridicule par ici  :;):

----------


## deuche

> /Sifflote
> 
> 
> Aprs entre "se tourner vers Aube Dore" et "lire Aube Dore", effectivement le mot crit n'est pas le mme, mais bon, le sens lui l'est, et la tu joues un peu sur les mots pour essayer de te rattraper...
> 
> Mais bon, ce n'est pas comme si on avait pas l'habitude que tu emplois des mots pour un sens diffrent de celui qu'ils ont vraiment.


C'est vrai que je ne pensais pas qu'il puisse tre r-lu et que j'tais convaincu du contraire. 
Il y a quand mme une marche entre se tourner vers un parti et lire ce partie.

Les gens se tournent de plus en plus vers l'UPR et pourtant nous sommes loin de pouvoir tre lu. (1.86%  la dernire legislative partielle, parfois devant le PS , le FN dans certains village ce qui ne nous tait jamais arriv).

Le rsultat tant ce qu'il est, il conviendrait d'analyser les chiffres bruts afin d'en tirer quelque chose.
Si par exemple le vote blanc a fortement progrss, peut-tre que malgr tout Syriza a perdu beaucoup de voix et que Aube Dore en a gagn.

Vous aviez prdit quoi vous ?

----------


## Zirak

> Vous tes pathtiques sur ce coup l : bien sr qu'ils ne vont pas gagner une lection du jour au lendemain, surtout que Tsipras n'est pas compltement idiot et  provoqu cette lection  un moment o sa cte de popularit est encore leve. Quoiqu'il en soit Aube Dore n'a pas recule, bien au contraire. Et il n'y a rien de prophtique o d'incroyable  dire que ce genre d'vnements favorisent les extrmes.
> 
> Bref, encore une fois il n'y a pas que Deuche de ridicule par ici


Oui sauf qu' l'poque du message de Deuche que je cite, il sous-entendait bien que c'tait l'extrme-droite qui allait arriver au pouvoir en Grce  cause de a, faut aussi arrter de jouer sur les mots 5 mn et d'essayer de lui sauver la mise  chaque fois...

Aprs si il n'y avait rien de prophtique dans ces propos, quel tait l'intrt de nous sortir une lapalissade sur un truc que tout le monde savait dj, l'extrme-droite progressant pratiquement partout en UE ? 

Et puis me faire traiter de ridicule sur un ton condescendant par un schtroumpf grognon en perptuel dsaccord avec la terre entire, j'ai envie de dire paille / poutre / il,  tout a tout a.  :;): 



@Deuche : faire 1.86%, je n'appelle pas a se "tourner vers un parti"...

Vous seriez passer de 0.76%  20 ou 30%, oui on pourrait dire que les gens se tournent vers vous, mais faire moins de 2% des votants, je n'ai pas spcialement l'impression que vous tes sollicits par les franais (pour le moment en tous cas).

----------


## deuche

> @Deuche : faire 1.86%, je n'appelle pas a se "tourner vers un parti"...
> 
> Vous seriez passer de 0.76%  20 ou 30%, oui on pourrait dire que les gens se tournent vers vous, mais faire moins de 2% des votants, je n'ai pas spcialement l'impression que vous tes sollicits par les franais (pour le moment en tous cas).



Certes les rsultats sont encore trs modestes. Mais il y a un an nous tions aux Europennes encore  0.4%.
Lorsque le FN a dmarr, il lui aura fallu plus d'une dcennie pour avoir un rsultat suprieur  1%. Le FN aura vritablement explos avec sa mdiatisation lance et voulue par la gauche.

Tu sais lUPR anecdotique, sans poids, sans importance. Nous allons nous prsenter aux rgionales et bien que la rgle du jeu soit compliqu en raison de la parit nous devrions tre en mesure de nous prsenter dans les 22 rgions, nous ambitionnons denvoyer notre programme aux 43 millions de Franais et pour se faire nous avons mis en place une collecte de dons avec un budget  700K entirement financ par les adhrents et sympathisants.
Ce point est important pour mesurer lcart quil y a entre laffection grandissante que les Franais ont vis--vis de ce nouveau parti et le traitement mdiatique qui en est fait.

Nous sommes bien daccord, tout le monde connait EELV, le NPA et nombreux sont celles-et ceux qui connaissent Debout le France de Dupont-Aignant.
Nous sommes bien daccord rare sont les personnes qui connaissent lUPR.
Nanmoins, EELV, le NPA et DLF ne pourront pas se prsenter sur toute les rgions (jai un doute sur DLF). LUPR si.
La question est donc, pourquoi une formation politique qui intresse plus de Franais que EELV ou le NPA runis nest pour ainsi jamais invit ?

----------


## Zirak

> La question est donc, pourquoi une formation politique qui intresse plus de Franais que EELV ou le NPA runis nest pour ainsi jamais invit ?


Bonne question  laquelle je ne rpondrais pas et ce pour deux raisons :

- c'est hors propos dans ce fil l.
- on en a dj discuter 150 fois sur ton fil consacr  l'UPR.

Ce fil est consacr  la Grce, on reste sur la Grce, merci de ne pas ramener encore une fois le dbat sur l'UPR.

----------


## GPPro

Apparemment on serait  45% d'abstention en Grce... Dormez tranquilles bonnes gens, grce  l'Europe la dmocratie est en pleine forme !!! 5cela dit, vu ce que je pense de la dmocratie a ne me drange pas plus que a  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## deuche

> Apparemment on serait  45% d'abstention en Grce...


Je croyais que le vote tait obligatoire ? Cette info est confirm ou pas ?
Avec les votes blancs est-ce qu'on dpasse les 50%.

45% ce n'est pas assez  mes yeux.

----------


## BenoitM

> Je ne me suis tromp de rien du tout, j'ai dit que Aube Dore allait progresser ce qui est le cas puisqu'il est devant le pasok l'quivalent du partie socialiste chez nous...
> 
> Je suis en revanche surpris que Tsiriza puisse encore remporter les lections.
> J'ai entendu  la radio qu'en Grce le vote tait obligatoire. J'aimerai avoir les chiffres de la participation et des votes blancs.


C'est surtout que le pasok n'existe plus!
Donc tu compares encore des poires et des pommes!
Le PS fait +- 30% en France.
Le Pasok  fait 6%!




> Quoiqu'il en soit Aube Dore n'a pas recule, bien au contraire.


Quelqu'un  dit qu'il allait reculer?




> Apparemment on serait  45% d'abstention en Grce... Dormez tranquilles bonnes gens, grce  l'Europe la dmocratie est en pleine forme !!! 5cela dit, vu ce que je pense de la dmocratie a ne me drange pas plus que a )


Euh et en France l'absention c'est aussi du  l'UE? (dernire lgislative Abstention	19 712 978	42,78%		19 281 162	44,60%	)


(bon je reconnais que l'absention est passer de 30%  40% depuis la crise mais bon c'est aussi une tendance gnrale dans tous les pays. Certes la crise a surement pas aider mais croire que c'est du qu' UE...e
et aussi ca fait la 3me fois que les grcs vote en 1 an)

----------


## Invit

> Je croyais que le vote tait obligatoire ?


Payer ses impts est obligatoire galement, je ne comprends pas qu'il y ait des fraudeurs...

----------


## deuche

> Euh et en France l'absention c'est aussi du  l'UE?


En partie oui je pense.
Je pense qu'une partie de la population a compris que voter  gauche ou voter  droite au final cela ne changeait rien et que par consquent il prfre l'abstention plutt que de donner du crdit  l'un ou l'autre sans l'espoir qui va avec.

C'est triste, mais la population ne croit plus en la dmocratie dans le sens noble du terme : le pouvoir au peuple.

Personnellement je vais plus loin dans l'analyse en expliquant que cela ne sert  rien de voter car de toute faon, quoiquil arrive cest la politique de Bruxelles qui se met en place.

Les nations, particulirement la Grce, ont perdu les pouvoirs :
-	De battre monnaie (leuro)
-	De rendre justice (le droit Europen prvaut sur le droit Franais)
-	Du contrle de ses frontires  (Remis en cause actuellement)
-	De dcider de la paix ou de la guerre (soumission totale  lOtan)

Bref, une partie des gens ne vont plus voter car les nations perdent peu  peu leur souverainet pour un transfert du pouvoir sur lequel ils nont aucun moyen dagir. Dans un futur avenir, on vous expliquera que l'Europe c'est bien et nous aurons 70% d'abstention.

----------


## BenoitM

Pourquoi les USA, le Canada, le Mexique, Russie ont le mme problme si ce n'est que la faute  UE?

Il me semble que c'est plus un problme de rprsentation dmocratique qu'un problme li  UE
(et a voir si c'est reellement un problme si les gens s'abstiennent de voter)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Vous aviez prdit quoi vous ?


Que tu serais ridicule... Et j'ai gagn !  ::ptdr:: 




> Je pense qu'une partie de la population a compris que voter  gauche ou voter  droite au final cela ne changeait rien et que par consquent il prfre l'abstention plutt que de donner du crdit  l'un ou l'autre sans l'espoir qui va avec.


Et a n'a aucun rapport avec l'UE ! 



> Dans un *futur avenir*, on vous expliquera que l'Europe c'est bien et nous aurons 70% d'abstention.


Et dans un futur pass ? Ou un pass futur ? Note que le prsent est le futur pass  :;):

----------


## Kropernic

Prambule : Je caricature un peu

Ce n'est pas mon genre d'intervenir dans les questions politiques mais bon...  De mon point de vue, l'Europe c'est bien car : 

La devise : Une devise unique prvient, de fait, la spculation sur les devises (intra europe du moins)La justice : Pourquoi mon voisin aurait plus/moins de droits/devoir que moi sous prtexte qu'il habite de l'autre ct d'une ligne imaginaire?  Pourquoi pour un mme crime/dlit, n'aurions-nous pas le mme jugement ?  Un droit global remet donc les pendules  l'heureLes frontires : Voir le point prcdent.  Quel intrt si ce n'est de rendre l'herbe plus verbe de l'autre ct de cette ligne ? (l'herbe est toujours plus verte chez le voisin)La paix/guerre : C'est tout bnf pour les petits pays qui n'auraient pas de quoi se dfendre normalement.  Avec l'Europe, ils ont une grande famille pour venir les protger en cas de besoin.

L'Europe en soit est une chose formidable !  

Les problmes : l'Homme et ce qu'il en fait.  
L'Homme est intolrant/a peur par nature envers ce qu'il ne connait/comprend pas (quelques rares spcimens sont curieux  la place).  Nous vivons dans une socit goste qui ne respecte plus rien ni personne ou chacun recherche sans cesse de plus en plus de pouvoir et o ceux qui l'ont font tout ce qu'ils peuvent pour ne pas le perdre.

Autre problme *selon moi* mais je ne m'tendrai pas dessus car c'est encore plus hors-sujet, la religion.

----------


## Zirak

> Pourquoi les USA, le canada, le mexique, Russie ont le mme problme si ce n'est que la faute  UE?


Et surtout, comment fais-tu pour savoir ce que pense les gens (et plus particulirement les grecs) et qu'effectivement ils pensent que c'est  cause de l'UE et pas  cause des politiques en eux-mmes ?

Perso, UE ou pas, je sais que j'ai pas envie de voter Sarkozy (trempe dans X affaires) ou Hollande (ne respecte pas son programme), ou Le Pen (les ides du parti ne me correspondent pas), etc etc 

Je n'ai pas besoin de rflchir  l'UE pour savoir qu'il y a dj une bonne liste de candidats pour qui je ne voterais pas.  ::D:

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je n'ai pas besoin de rflchir  l'UE pour savoir qu'il y a dj une bonne liste de candidats pour qui je ne voterais pas.


En fait, pour moi, le problme est que je ne vois vraiment aucun candidat qui me donne envie de voter !  ::aie::

----------


## Zirak

> *L'Europe en soit est une chose formidable !  
> 
> Les problmes : l'Homme et ce qu'il en fait.*  
> L'Homme est intolrant/a peur par nature envers ce qu'il ne connait/comprend pas (quelques rares spcimens sont curieux  la place).  Nous vivons dans une socit goste qui ne respecte plus rien ni personne ou chacun recherche sans cesse de plus en plus de pouvoir et o ceux qui l'ont font tout ce qu'ils peuvent pour ne pas le perdre.


C'est grosso-modo ce qu'on est pas mal  dire, mais non, mme en pensant a, on est des moutons pro-capitalistes et pro_UE telle qu'elle est actuellement, brainwashs par les mdias.

Contrairement  Grey, il n'y a pas 50 nuances de Deuche, pour lui tu es soit Pro-UE (sans rien changer dedans), soit Anti-UE.

----------


## Kropernic

Je ne sais pas trop comment a se passe en France mais en Belgique, mme si le vote est obligatoire, c'est vraiment clair que a ne sert plus  rien de voter.  La Belgique n'est plus une dmocratie (bon en pratique c'est une monarchie parlementaire mais vous m'aurez compris) mais une particratie.

On a beau voter ce qu'on veut, une fois les rsultats connus, les partis forment alors des alliances afin d'avoir un score cumuls plus gros que celui du voisin et donc tre celui lu.  Au final, ce sont donc les politiciens qui s'arrangent entre eux...

Pour citer Coluche, si voter servait encore quelque chose, cela fait longtemps que ce serait interdit.

Alors oui, nous allons voter (y a une amende sinon...  nous ne sommes pas encore assez  nous rebeller) mais est-ce qu'on en a encore quelque chose  faire... Je doute.

----------


## Zirak

> En fait, pour moi, le problme est que je ne vois vraiment aucun candidat qui me donne envie de voter !


Non mais c'tait juste une faon de parler, je ne pense pas aller voter, je fais parti des vilains "abstentionnistes", au dpart par manque d'intrt pour la politique puis par la suite, car comme toi, je ne voyais pas tellement quelqu'un pour qui je me serais dit "bon ok cette personne (ou ce parti) est la bonne / le bon, c'est dcid je vote pour elle/eux".

----------


## deuche

> Que tu serais ridicule... Et j'ai gagn !


Pov' type, t'as un sens de la logique qui est proche de zro.
Et aprs tu te plains que l'ambiance se dgrade ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Pov' type, t'as un sens de la logique qui est proche de zro.
> Et aprs tu te plains que l'ambiance se dgrade ?


a dpend... Tu parles dans une futur avenir ou ancien pass ?  ::ptdr:: 
Srieusement, je regrette que l'ambiance se dgrade entre les personnes qui dbattent. Avec toi, a n'a aucun intrt, tu ne dbats pas, tu assnes tes croyances et veux que nous les acceptions comme des vrits absolues. Il y a moins d'intrt  dbattre avec toi qu'avec un mur en bton, en effet le mur, certes ne dbat pas, mais au moins il ne rpte pas sans arrts les mmes neries !

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> En partie oui je pense.
> Je pense qu'une partie de la population a compris que voter  gauche ou voter  droite au final cela ne changeait rien et que par consquent il prfre l'abstention plutt que de donner du crdit  l'un ou l'autre sans l'espoir qui va avec.


le fait de voter UMP (ha pardon, LR... sont chiants  changer de nom rgulirement eux) ou PS ne change rien  rien n'a strictement rien  voir avec l'Europe, mais avec le fait que nombre d'entre eux sont formats par els mmes formations, et le fait que pour se faire rlire, ils ne connaissent qu'une mthode. Du coup, leurs discours sont semblables,  quelques exceptions prs : LR vont creuser vers lextrme droite, et le PS nous sort des ides utopiques qu'ils ne respecteront pas.

Comme les partis plus petits n'obtiendront pas de majorit (vu que les franais votent majoritairement pour els 2 mammouths qui nous arnaquent depuis des dcennies), ben ils ne gagnent pas. En mme temps dans pas mal de cas, ils ont des programmes inapplicables en l'tat tellement ils sont utopiques.

Du coup une bonne partie des franais ne va pas voter (ou vote blanc / nul). Du coup je me demande bien pourquoi c'est l'UE qui est responsable de la dsertion des isoloirs, alors que c'est bien la responsabilit des politiques qui l'est.

Et ne me sort pas que l'UPR n'est pas comme les autres, ce n'est pas crdible une seconde.

----------


## deuche

> Ce n'est pas mon genre d'intervenir dans les questions politiques mais bon... De mon point de vue, l'Europe c'est bien car : 
> 
> La devise : Une devise unique prvient, de fait, la spculation sur les devises (intra europe du moins)
> La justice : Pourquoi mon voisin aurait plus/moins de droits/devoir que moi sous prtexte qu'il habite de l'autre ct d'une ligne imaginaire? Pourquoi pour un mme crime/dlit, n'aurions-nous pas le mme jugement ? Un droit global remet donc les pendules  l'heure
> Les frontires : Voir le point prcdent. Quel intrt si ce n'est de rendre l'herbe plus verbe de l'autre ct de cette ligne ? (l'herbe est toujours plus verte chez le voisin)
> La paix/guerre : C'est tout bnf pour les petits pays qui n'auraient pas de quoi se dfendre normalement. Avec l'Europe, ils ont une grande famille pour venir les protger en cas de besoin.



Parfait, je reprends les points un par un tu ne m'en voudras pas.

La devise : Une devise unique prvient, de fait, la spculation sur les devises (intra europe du moins)

Leuro est une monnaie faisant concurrence au dollar, au yen. Cest une monnaie forte. Cette monnaie correspond parfaitement aux Allemands, beaucoup moins au Grecs qui auraient besoin quelle soit moins forte et nous Franais nous sommes entre les deux. Leuro serait parfait si nous tions tous Allemands mais les Grecs ont une conomie plutt tourn vers le tourisme, comme en France, et les allemands plutt vers les exportations. Les intrts tant fortement divergeant, les monnaies devraient ltre aussi. La liste des conomistes, y compris les plus srieux (prix Nobel), qui expliquent que lEuro nest pas adapt et quil est un problme sont de plus en plus nombreux. Ensuite, pour ce qui est de la spculation, de toutes les faons, que ce soit en euros ou en dollars le montant des produits drivs a explos depuis 2008. On atteint aujourdhui peut-tre 200 000 milliards de dollars de produit driv, il me semble que cest lquivalente de 20 annes de produits mondial brut qui risquent de pter  tout moment. Je nai pas les chiffres exact en tte, je sais simplement quils la font tourner. 


La justice : Pourquoi mon voisin aurait plus/moins de droits/devoir que moi sous prtexte qu'il habite de l'autre ct d'une ligne imaginaire? Pourquoi pour un mme crime/dlit, n'aurions-nous pas le mme jugement ? Un droit global remet donc les pendules  l'heure

Parce que la justice telle que tu la conois nest pas la mme vision depuis Bruxelles. La justice de Bruxelles sest de pouvoir tuer des entreprises comme Kokopelli aux profits des multinationales, cest dempcher lintervention de lEtat pour sauver une entreprise au nom de la concurrence libre et fausse. Bruxelles se moque bien quun crime soit passible de 15 ou 20ans de prison. Cela appartient aux Etats de rendre cette justice. Et l je parle sans compter de la mise en place des tribunaux privs dans le cadre du TAFTA qui pourront condamner un Etats. 


Les frontires : Voir le point prcdent. Quel intrt si ce n'est de rendre l'herbe plus verbe de l'autre ct de cette ligne ? (l'herbe est toujours plus verte chez le voisin)

Kadafi, avant quil ne se fasse dessoud avait expliqu que si le gouvernement Lybien tait amen  tomber, il y aurait des grands mouvements dimmigration en Europe en partie parce que lEI ambitionnerait de se dvelopper. Force est de constater quil ne sest pas tromp. La libre circulation, tout comme leuro sest cool est ce que nous avons compris de lUE. Sauf que dans la libre circulation des biens, des personnes et des changes il y ait surtout question de pouvoir dlocaliser et de faire appel  de la main duvre bon march. Cest cool lUE, si tu nas plus de travail dans ton pays tu pourras toujours aller bosser ailleurs pour pas cher


La paix/guerre : C'est tout bnf pour les petits pays qui n'auraient pas de quoi se dfendre normalement. Avec l'Europe, ils ont une grande famille pour venir les protger en cas de besoin.

Pour le moment, ce sont les pays de lOtan qui agressent des pays qui ne leur ont rien fait. Mais cest vrai, lEurope cest la paix chez nous et la guerre chez les autres.

----------


## Zirak

> snip


C'est bien beau toute cette dmonstration, mais tu te bases sur l'Europe actuelle, alors que Kropernic a signal ds le dpart qu'il allait un peu caricaturer pour simplifier, et qu'il a dit galement que ce n'tait pas l'ide de l'Europe qui tait mauvaise, mais sa mise en application (tu sais ce qu'on te rpte depuis plus d'un an...).


Donc oui, tu as raison sur plusieurs points, sauf que sur le fond, tu es toujours  ct de la plaque. Tous les problmes que tu voques existent car les politiciens ont choisi de construire l'Europe ainsi, cela ne veut toujours pas dire que l'Europe en elle-mme est mal.

On aurait trs bien pu avoir une UE sans tous ces soucis si on l'avait construite dans ce sens l, en y rflchissant tous ensemble comme il faut.

----------


## deuche

> Tous les problmes que tu voques existent car les politiciens ont choisi de construire l'Europe ainsi, cela ne veut toujours pas dire que l'Europe en elle-mme est mal.
> 
> On aurait trs bien pu avoir une UE sans tous ces soucis si on l'avait construite dans ce sens l, en y rflchissant tous ensemble comme il faut.


Ne t'en fait pas. L'Europe va trs bien pour ceux qui dtiennent les capitaux. Pour ces gens-l, il n'y a rien  changer.
Certes tu, vous rptez la mme chose depuis plus d'un an. Mais moi aussi je rpte la mme chose :

L'Europe est soumise  une rgle du jeu, cette rgle du jeu est dfinie par l'application des traits Europen et pour modifier les traits Europens il faut l'accord unanimes de l'ensemble des Etats. C'est--dire des 28 pour dire que par exemple les tats disposent d'un droit de regards concernant les mouvements de capitaux ou n'importe quoi d'autre d'ailleurs.

Moi aussi, je me rpte mais je me base sur des notions de droits. L'Europe n'est pas rformable, c'est une breaucratie  broyer les peuples.

----------


## Zirak

> Ne t'en fait pas. L'Europe va trs bien pour ceux qui dtiennent les capitaux. Pour ces gens-l, il n'y a rien  changer.
> Certes tu, vous rptez la mme chose depuis plus d'un an. Mais moi aussi je rpte la mme chose :
> 
> L'Europe est soumise  une rgle du jeu, cette rgle du jeu est dfinie par l'application des traits Europen et pour modifier les traits Europens il faut l'accord unanimes de l'ensemble des Etats. C'est--dire des 28 pour dire que par exemple les tats disposent d'un droit de regards concernant les mouvements de capitaux ou n'importe quoi d'autre d'ailleurs.
> 
> Moi aussi, je me rpte mais je me base sur des notions de droits. L'Europe n'est pas rformable, c'est une breaucratie  broyer les peuples.


Oui mais ce n'est pas la faute de l'UE, l'ide elle-mme tait bonne, ce sont les tres humains qui ont failli  la mettre en place comme il faut, et qui ont cder  l'appel du pouvoir et de l'argent.

Mais sans UE cela aurait exactement pareil, la seule diffrence, c'est qu'au lieu de te faire enfler par Bruxelles, tu te serais fait enfler par les politiciens de chez toi (comme c'est le cas actuellement pour toutes les dcisions qui ne dpendent pas de l'UE).

Ce n'est pas  cause de l'UE que le monde entier est capitaliste, et mme sans UE, la plupart des dcisions conomiques n'auraient pas t en faveur des peuples, mais des lites  la tte du pays et des actionnaires.

Ce que tu reproches se passe aussi dans les autres pays occidentaux hors de l'UE, mais a par contre, tu en fais totalement abstraction.

----------


## deuche

> Mais sans UE cela aurait exactement pareil, la seule diffrence, c'est qu'au lieu de te faire enfler par Bruxelles, tu te serais fait enfler par les politiciens de chez toi (comme c'est le cas actuellement pour toutes les dcisions qui ne dpendent pas de l'UE).


Tu me parles d'une ralit qui n'existe pas.
Mon combat se situe l o j'estime que se trouve les problmes.

Mais si nous arrivons  faire tomber l'UE qui probablement tombera d'elle-mme faute de budget pour payer tous ces concussionnaires, nous devrions alors observer, le rtablissement et le contrle aux frontires  la demande pressante de la population. Le rtablissement, de fait, des monnaies nationales, faute de pouvoir encore et encore prter aux nations qui s'enfoncent dans la dette, etc.

----------


## Zirak

> Tu me parles d'une ralit qui n'existe pas.


LOL

Alors que tu es le premier  nous dire que sans UE, tout aurait t diffrent (alors que tu n'en sais rien du tout, puisque c'est une ralit qui n'existe pas !).

Ce n'est mme plus du foutage de gueule  ce niveau l...  ::ptdr:: 





> Mais si nous arrivons  faire tomber l'UE qui probablement tombera d'elle-mme faute de budget pour payer tous ces concussionnaires, nous devrions alors observer, le rtablissement et le contrle aux frontires  la demande pressante de la population. Le rtablissement, de fait, des monnaies nationales, faute de pouvoir encore et encore prter aux nations qui s'enfoncent dans la dette, etc.


Et les riches seront toujours de plus en plus riches, et les pauvres de plus en plus pauvres ,et les actionnaires continueront de toucher leurs dividendes.

Il me semblait que c'tait cela ton combat  la base, et pas le contrle aux frontires (ce qui pour le coup, vous rapproche effectivement du discours d'extrme-droite), serait-on enfin en train de voir le vrai visage de l'UPR ?

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Tu me parles d'une ralit qui n'existe pas.
> Mon combat se situe l o j'estime que se trouve les problmes.


Ton problme, c'est que de ton point de vue, le monde est binaire, alors qu'il est tout en nuances. Mais bon, c'est pas faute de l'avoir rpt, alors je ne vais pas gcher mon temps  te le rexpliquer une Nime fois.




> Mais si nous arrivons  faire tomber l'UE qui probablement tombera d'elle-mme faute de budget pour payer tous ces concussionnaires, nous devrions alors observer, le rtablissement et le contrle aux frontires  la demande pressante de la population. Le rtablissement, de fait, des monnaies nationales, faute de pouvoir encore et encore prter aux nations qui s'enfoncent dans la dette, etc.


Moi si l'UE tombe, je minquiterais plus de voir si les relations diplo entre pays europens partent en sucette et que certains ressortent les armes pour se taper dessus. Ptet pas entre les grands tats (France, Allemagne, Espagne, Italie), mais niveau Europe de l'est, c'est assez tendu par endroits. Ho, et au passage, si les conomies des pays se cassent la figure faute d'une union entre tats (avec monnaie commune) pour assurer leur conomie, a risque de pas tre joli  voir. Et un pays dsespr conomiquement, c'est un baril de tnt prt  exploser.

----------


## BenoitM

> L'Europe est soumise  une rgle du jeu, cette rgle du jeu est dfinie par l'application des traits Europen et pour modifier les traits Europens il faut l'accord unanimes de l'ensemble des Etats. C'est--dire des 28 pour dire que par exemple les tats disposent d'un droit de regards concernant les mouvements de capitaux ou n'importe quoi d'autre d'ailleurs.
> 
> Moi aussi, je me rpte mais je me base sur des notions de droits. L'Europe n'est pas rformable, c'est une breaucratie  broyer les peuples.


Je me demande pourquoi les dirigeants europens font des sommets.
A quoi sert les lois que vote le parlement europens
Et si l'UE est ne fait rien comment ca se fait que tu racontes que c'est UE qui dcide de tout en France

Tu es pas un peu schizophrne?

----------


## deuche

Devtroglyte, le chaos c'est maintenant qu'il a lieu. Il faut arrter avec le fantasme que si on sort ce serait l'appocalypse. Ceux qui disent cel se sont jusqu' prsent tromp sur tout. C'tait mieux avant l'euro, ce sera mieux aprs. Mais peut-tre n'as tu pas connu le Franc et que tu as t lev  la sauce Schuman. Avec 10Frs en 1998 tu pouvais t'acheter un paquet de clope, une baguette de pain, un croissant et un caf. Il est  combien le caf dj ? L'euro, l'Otan sont nfastes aux bien tre de toutes les populations. Il n'y a plus de politique populaire, on a invent le terme populisme et on a mis en place une politique pour les capitalistes et les dpredateurs. Et tout cel avec le consentement du peuple dont une partie de plus en plus importante n'est pas dupe.

Mon point de vu n'est pas binaire. Je suis juste lucide sur un rve qui vous est prsent mais qui n 'existe pas. Pire c'est un cauchemard. Et dans 4 ans, alors qu'auront lieu les nimes elections Europenne, les Tartuffes vous prsenterons l'Europe dont vous revez mais qui n'existera jamais. 

Et les cons iront voter. Je peux le dire, une majorit a dj compris. 
Il est de notre devoir,  toi,  nous tous de se poser la question de l'intrt que nous avons, en tant que population d'abandonner notre souverainet pour le profit d'une bureaucratie base  Bruxelles.

Mais en change de quoi ? A part la misre et des conditions de travail de plus en plus difficile o sont les promesses que l'Europe devait nous apporter ?

----------


## souviron34

> L'euro, l'Otan ...


Que vient faire l'OTAN l-dedans ???  ::koi:: 


Arrrgggg che kompran che chont ches chalos d'amricains....  ::aie:: 



Franchement, tu veux pas un peu abandonner le complotisme ???


Y'a des moments o on pourrait tre d'accord avec toi, et puis patatras tu remets une couche... :8O:

----------


## deuche

> Arrrgggg che kompran che chont ches chalos d'amricains.... 
> Franchement, tu veux pas un peu abandonner le complotisme ???


Mais arrtez donc avec vos ides de complotisme.
Tiens hier j'ai cout Mre Agns Mariam de la Croix qui vit en Syrie avec un moins d'un kilomtre les hommes de Daech.
Cela faisait un petit moment que je voulais entendre un tmoignage direct de quelqu'un sur place. Elle y est depuis plusieurs annes coinc entre l'arme Syrienne et les Islamiste. Elle vit reclus en esprant sans doute des jours meilleurs. Mais son tmoignage semble essentiel

Alors c'est vrai, elle n'a pas t invit par France2, c'est vrai elle s'exprime sur des sites que vous qualifiez ii de complot.
Mais ce qu'elle dit elle pour le moins intrssant et trs instructif. Elle nous explique, en gros, que Fabius et Hollande sont des malades.

----------


## Captain_JS

> Avec 10Frs en 1998 tu pouvais t'acheter un paquet de clope, une baguette de pain, un croissant et un caf. Il est  combien le caf dj ?


Et quand la bouteille de coca est sortie elle valait 1centime, combien elle en vaut maintenant ? salop* d'UE !!!!  ::ptdr::

----------


## Zirak

> Avec 10Frs en 1998 tu pouvais t'acheter un paquet de clope, une baguette de pain, un croissant et un caf. Il est  combien le caf dj ?


Parce que tu crois que si on tait encore au franc, ton paquet de clopes serait toujours  10 balles ?

D'ailleurs ce que tu dis est faux, puisqu' cette poque, pour 10 francs tu avais un paquet de 10 clopes (pas 20), et donc qu'il te restait wallou pour acheter ta baguette, ton croissant et ton caf. Tu dois confondre avec les annes 80 voir avant.

A la limite je veux bien t'accorder une lgre hausse de prix au moment du passage  l'euro (et encore ce n'est pas directement li  l'euro lui-mme, ce sont les commerants qui en ont profit pour ne pas se faire chier avec les centimes lors des arrondis).

Mais toutes les augmentations depuis, sont toutes lies  l'euro c'est sr, cela n'a rien  voir avec les hausses de tva ou autres...  ::mur:: 




> L'euro, l'Otan sont nfastes aux bien tre de toutes les populations. Il n'y a plus de politique populaire, on a invent le terme populisme et *on a mis en place une politique pour les capitalistes et les dpredateurs*. Et tout cel avec le consentement du peuple dont une partie de plus en plus importante n'est pas dupe.


Politique qui est prsente en dehors de l'UE, et qui existera toujours mme en sortant de l'UE et de l'euro, il faut tre un peu idiot pour penser le contraire.

Tant mieux si le peuple n'est pas dupe, ils se mettront peut-tre  faire la rvolution et  partir sur des politiques plus  gauche, mais ceci est un "combat"  faire dans ou hors de l'UE, et juste sortir de l'UE ne le rsoudra pas par miracle.






> Mais en change de quoi ? A part la misre et des conditions de travail de plus en plus difficile o sont les promesses que l'Europe devait nous apporter ?


Nul part car comme on te l'a dj dit, il y a un foss entre le but de l'UE  la base, et la faon dont elle a t faite.

Mais a, c'est exactement pareil au niveau national, je pense que la dernire fois qu'un prsident franais a respect  la lettre son programme et qu'il a mis en place que des choses pour le bien du peuple, mes parents ne devaient pas tre ns (enfin si ce prsident a effectivement exist un jour...).

----------


## deuche

> Politique qui est prsente en dehors de l'UE, et qui existera toujours mme en sortant de l'UE et de l'euro, il faut tre un peu idiot pour penser le contraire.


L'idiot c'est surtout celui qui pense qu'en restant dans l'UE on a plus  y gagner qu' y perdre. Les nations doivent mener les politiques en accord avec leurs propres caractristiques. Et ce sont ces caractristiques, indissociable d'un pays, qui font que ne peut pas mener de front une mme politique Europenne, une mme rgle du jeu qui s'applique  tous.

Imagine que dans la jungle, le Roi lion dcide d'appliquer les mmes rgles pour tous. Cela n'a aucun sens et tu le comprends trs bien. Alors comprends que les nations, c'est comme des espces animales, toutes ont leur propres caractristiques et chacun a tout intrt de se dvelopper  son rythme. Il ny a aucun mal  cela, il ne sagit pas de faire preuve dun nationalisme exacerb ou de vouloir mettre au pas telle ou telle nation.

Mettre au pas les nations, cest pourtant bien ce que fait lUE en nous imposant ses normes de scurit, de pollution, de sant, de budget, etc. Nous avons perdu notre souverainet et je ne laccepte pas. Et je trouve que ce discours sur le partage des peuples, la paix, les belles valeurs ne colle pas avec la ralit des faits.

Concernant leuro, certes ce nest pas en revenant au franc que le paquet de cigarettes va diminuer du jour au lendemain. Mais force est de constater que leuro a mis en concurrence lensemble des nations qui utilisent cette monnaie. Les faits sont que face  cette concurrence nous nous trouvons avec des salaires qui ne suivent pas linflation. Nayant plus le pouvoir de dvaluer pour attirer les investisseurs, nous sommes obligs, petit  petit,  feu doux daccepter des conditions de travails qui se dtriorent. 

LEurope ce nest pas lalignement des nations vers le haut. Cest tout le contraire. Et le fait daccepter de donner plus pour sans cesse avoir moins na de sens que si vous tes capable de considrer quil y a bien un transfert des capitaux qui sopre.
Maintenant, je vous pose la question : Etes-vous capable didentifier clairement  qui profite cette situation, ce quil faut mettre en place pour que la situation perdure ?

----------


## ManusDei

Avec tout a, j'en conclue que les USA sont membre de l'UE (ainsi que la Chine).

Blagues  part, Tsipras a gagn  nouveau, avec un trs beau score (35%) malgr les soucis avec l'UE.
Vu que les ngociations avec l'UE sont globalement termines, il va pouvoir mettre en place les rformes de l'UE, ainsi que celles qu'il veut.

J'ai pas lu le dossier complet, mais il y a quelques extraits d'une interview d'Emmanuelle Cosse, quelqu'un a plus d'infos sur le dossier/l'interview ?
http://lelab.europe1.fr/emmanuelle-c...c-nous-2517261

----------


## Zirak

> L'idiot c'est surtout celui qui pense qu'en restant dans l'UE on a plus  y gagner qu' y perdre. Les nations doivent mener les politiques en accord avec leurs propres caractristiques. Et ce sont ces caractristiques, indissociable d'un pays, qui font que ne peut pas mener de front une mme politique Europenne, une mme rgle du jeu qui s'applique  tous.
> 
> Imagine que dans la jungle, le Roi lion dcide d'appliquer les mmes rgles pour tous. Cela n'a aucun sens et tu le comprends trs bien. Alors comprends que les nations, c'est comme des espces animales, toutes ont leur propres caractristiques et chacun a tout intrt de se dvelopper  son rythme. Il ny a aucun mal  cela, il ne sagit pas de faire preuve dun nationalisme exacerb ou de vouloir mettre au pas telle ou telle nation.
> 
> Mettre au pas les nations, cest pourtant bien ce que fait lUE en nous imposant ses normes de scurit, de pollution, de sant, de budget, etc. Nous avons perdu notre souverainet et je ne laccepte pas. Et je trouve que ce discours sur le partage des peuples, la paix, les belles valeurs ne colle pas avec la ralit des faits.
> 
> Concernant leuro, certes ce nest pas en revenant au franc que le paquet de cigarettes va diminuer du jour au lendemain. Mais force est de constater que leuro a mis en concurrence lensemble des nations qui utilisent cette monnaie. Les faits sont que face  cette concurrence nous nous trouvons avec des salaires qui ne suivent pas linflation. Nayant plus le pouvoir de dvaluer pour attirer les investisseurs, nous sommes obligs, petit  petit,  feu doux daccepter des conditions de travails qui se dtriorent. 
> 
> LEurope ce nest pas lalignement des nations vers le haut. Cest tout le contraire. Et le fait daccepter de donner plus pour sans cesse avoir moins na de sens que si vous tes capable de considrer quil y a bien un transfert des capitaux qui sopre.
> Maintenant, je vous pose la question : Etes-vous capable didentifier clairement  qui profite cette situation, ce quil faut mettre en place pour que la situation perdure ?


Et bla et bla et bla, toujours de belles phrases, mais jamais de rponses.

Rponds franchement  a, question par question :

- tu penses qu'en sortant de l'UE, la France ne mnera plus une politique conomique capitaliste ?

- tu penses que si la France sort de l'UE, tu continueras de te soucier des problmes "des" peuples (et pas juste de "ton" peuple ? Typiquement, te soucieras-tu encore vraiment des grecs ? J'en doute, je pense que tu ne les utilises que pour appuyer ton argumentation, tout comme les crimens d'ailleurs).

- tu penses que si la France sort de l'UE, les actionnaires ne toucheront plus de dividendes ?

- tu penses que si la France sort de l'UE, les politiques  la tte du pays, vont miraculeusement arrter de faire des petits cadeaux  leur potes de promo et ne plus tremper dans aucune affaire ?

- tu penses que si la France sort de l'UE, elle ne se mettra plus d'accord avec ses pays voisins pour prendre des accords commerciaux plus gagnants pour les gros bonnets que pour l'ouvrier de base ?

----------


## BenoitM

> Concernant leuro, certes ce nest pas en revenant au franc que le paquet de cigarettes va diminuer du jour au lendemain. Mais force est de constater que leuro a mis en concurrence lensemble des nations qui utilisent cette monnaie. Les faits sont que face  cette concurrence nous nous trouvons avec des salaires qui ne suivent pas linflation. Nayant plus le pouvoir de dvaluer pour attirer les investisseurs, nous sommes obligs, petit  petit,  feu doux daccepter des conditions de travails qui se dtriorent.


Euh l'euro c'est justement mettre moins de concurrence.
Ca enleve une arme aux deux pays.
C'est pas pour rien qu'on a parler de guerre des monnaies  :;): 


(Alors oui on a pas harmonis vers le haut, mais sans UE, tu seras quand mme en concurence avec les autres pays et sans UE, tu n'aurais aucune moyen pour tablir un minimum de rgles communes)

----------


## deuche

Et bla et bla et bla, toujours de belles phrases, mais jamais de rponses.

Rponds franchement  a, question par question :

- tu penses qu'en sortant de l'UE, la France ne mnera plus une politique conomique capitaliste ?

Je pense que si nous sortons de l'euro il mergera une classe d'intellectuels qui aujourd'hui n'a pas le droit, ou trs peu, de parole. Tous les autres, de l'extrme gauche  l'extrme droite dgageront. Je n'en citerai aucun  dfaut de pouvoir tous les citer. Mais alors nous devrions voir apparaitre des gens de gauche et de droite comme Franck Lepage, Marie-France Garaud, Bernard Friot, Etienne Chouard, Franois Asselineau, Jacques Sapir, Olivier Berruyer, etc. Je pense qu'effectivement apparaitra une classe politique pour la souverainet du peuple et que la dmocratie reprendra du sens.

- tu penses que si la France sort de l'UE, tu continueras de te soucier des problmes "des" peuples (et pas juste de "ton" peuple ? Typiquement, te soucieras-tu encore vraiment des grecs ? J'en doute, je pense que tu ne les utilises que pour appuyer ton argumentation, tout comme les crimens d'ailleurs).

Mais, dis-moi, dans ton voisinage de qui te soucies-tu le plus ? De tes amis et de ta famille qui peuvent tre loign ou de tes voisins les plus proche ? Qui as-tu le plus envie d'aider en cas de difficults ? Si tu as peu de sous  donner,  qui vas-tu les donner ? Et puis tu crois que l'UE vient en aide  la Grce c'est a ? Je suis pour que les peuples assument leur destine, pas quon leur impose contre leur grs. 

- tu penses que si la France sort de l'UE, les actionnaires ne toucheront plus de dividendes ?
Je pense qu'ils devront accepter d'en toucher moins. Je ne pense pas que cela soit un problme pour eux. En ralit, il y en a mme certains qui pensent qu'ils ne sont pas assez tax et font, de fait, des dons consquents  diffrentes uvres.


- tu penses que si la France sort de l'UE, les politiques  la tte du pays, vont miraculeusement arrter de faire des petits cadeaux  leur potes de promo et ne plus tremper dans aucune affaire ?
 
Tu as raison. L'ENA, HEC et ce type de filire sont  rformer galement. Il n'y a pas 36 partis politiques non plus qui propose l'inligibilit  vie en cas de condamnation.

- tu penses que si la France sort de l'UE, elle ne se mettra plus d'accord avec ses pays voisins pour prendre des accords commerciaux plus gagnants pour les gros bonnets que pour l'ouvrier de base ? 

Peut-tre que les gros bonnets gagneront encore beaucoup. Je souhaite juste avoir un contrle des capitaux qui permettent une meilleure redistribution. Or, l'Europe, de par ses traits, c'est tout le contraire du contrle sur les mouvements des capitaux.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Devtroglyte, le chaos c'est maintenant qu'il a lieu. Il faut arrter avec le fantasme que si on sort ce serait l'appocalypse. Ceux qui disent cel se sont jusqu' prsent tromp sur tout. C'tait mieux avant l'euro, ce sera mieux aprs. Mais peut-tre n'as tu pas connu le Franc et que tu as t lev  la sauce Schuman. Avec 10Frs en 1998 tu pouvais t'acheter un paquet de clope, une baguette de pain, un croissant et un caf. Il est  combien le caf dj ? L'euro, l'Otan sont nfastes aux bien tre de toutes les populations. Il n'y a plus de politique populaire, on a invent le terme populisme et on a mis en place une politique pour les capitalistes et les dpredateurs. Et tout cel avec le consentement du peuple dont une partie de plus en plus importante n'est pas dupe.


Bien sur que si, j'ai connu le franc, la lire, les pesetas, le DM (bien que jamais fichu les pieds en allemagne). Et a ne me drange pas plus que a d'en tre sorti,  mon niveau.

La fin de l'Europe (parce que c'est de a que je parlais, hein), pas l'Apocalypse ? Genre, y'a pas DU TOUT de tensions dans els balkans, dans l'est de l'Europe ? L'Europe est pas super bien portante actuellement, j'en suis conscient, mais est ce une raison pour l'euthanasier ? Au passage, pas mal des normes et des lois pondues l bas sont plutot positives. Le souci, c'est qu'on a tendance  confondre leur application merdique au niveau national, et les magnifiques bouillies juridiques vides de sens que nous pondent nos super politiques. Et faut croire que a marche, vu qu'ils se font rlire.

Au passage, que vien f****e l'OTAN dans la conv ?




> Mon point de vu n'est pas binaire.


Noooooooooon. Tu nous sors que ceux qui ne sont pas anti UE / Euro sont euro-bats. Que ceux qui ne sont pas pro-Poutine sont totalement asservis aux USA. Mais non, pas du tout binaire. 




> Il est de notre devoir,  toi,  nous tous de se poser la question de l'intrt que nous avons, en tant que population d'abandonner notre souverainet pour le profit d'une bureaucratie base  Bruxelles.


Le souci, c'est que que ce soit  Bruxelles ou  Paris, on est entours de branquignolles qui ne pensent qu' leur petite carrire et  leur compte en banque. Alors dsol, mais mme si on quittait l'UE demain, a ne changerait rien, RIEN  la situation. Ca serait ptet mme pire vu qu'on serait encore plus ridicules isols sur la scne internationale.

----------


## deuche

> Le souci, c'est que que ce soit  Bruxelles ou  Paris, on est entours de branquignolles qui ne pensent qu' leur petite carrire et  leur compte en banque. Alors dsol, mais mme si on quittait l'UE demain, a ne changerait rien, RIEN  la situation. Ca serait ptet mme pire vu qu'on serait encore plus ridicules isols sur la scne internationale.


Nous nous sommes isols de beaucoup de pays en suivant les politiques mens par l'UE et l'Otan. L'Otan est indissociable du l'UE, elle reprsente sa face arme. Les pays de l'UE et ceux appartenant  l'Otan ne font qu'un. A quelques rares exceptions prs il s'agit des mmes. En quittant l'UE, en quittant l'Otan, en faisant comme De Gaulle une tourne dans des pays comme le Venezuela ou lIran par exemple. Que je sache, cela ne gne personne que nous nous rendions en Arabie Saoudite ou au Quatar. Alors, la France en effet retrouverait sa grandeur sur la place internationale. Les amricains ? Il suffit de les regarder droit dans les yeux, ils s'habitueront.

Mais toi tu penses qu'un vnement majeur comme sortir de l'UE ne changerait rien. Moi je pense qu'au contraire c'est toute la classe politique qui sera renouvel et que nous partirons sur de nouvelles bases et que de nouveaux penseurs mergeront comme je lai expliqu plus haut.

----------


## Zirak

> Je pense que si nous sortons de l'euro il mergera une classe d'intellectuels qui aujourd'hui n'a pas le droit, ou trs peu, de parole. Tous les autres, de l'extrme gauche  l'extrme droite dgageront. Je n'en citerai aucun  dfaut de pouvoir tous les citer. Mais alors nous devrions voir apparaitre des gens de gauche et de droite comme Franck Lepage, Marie-France Garaud, Bernard Friot, Etienne Chouard, Franois Asselineau, Jacques Sapir, Olivier Berruyer, etc. Je pense qu'effectivement apparaitra une classe politique pour la souverainet du peuple et que la dmocratie reprendra du sens.


Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport ?

En quoi sortir de l'UE fera que les mdias ne seront plus possds par les mmes personnes et que ces personnes auront maintenant un temps d'antenne ? 

En quoi sortir de l'UE obligera les politiques actuels  quitter leurs postes ?





> Mais, dis-moi, dans ton voisinage de qui te soucies-tu le plus ? De tes amis et de ta famille qui peuvent tre loign ou de tes voisins les plus proche ? Qui as-tu le plus envie d'aider en cas de difficults ? Si tu as peu de sous  donner,  qui vas-tu les donner ? Et puis tu crois que l'UE vient en aide  la Grce c'est a ? Je suis pour que les peuples assument leur destine, pas quon leur impose contre leur grs.


A la diffrence de toi, je me soucis de tout tre humain qui ne vit pas dans de bonnes conditions, qu'il soit de ma famille ou non, qu'il soit franais ou non.

Je donne tous les mois  des ONG qui traitent des problmes aussi bien en France qu' l'tranger.


Ensuite non, je ne dis pas que l'UE aide, la Grce, je dis que toi, qui nous bassine avec les pauvres grecs et les pauvres crimens, tu n'en auras plus rien  foutre d'eux une fois ton but atteint. Et qu'au final, l'UPR n'a pas l'air moins puant que le FN (pour preuve tes dernires phrases qui tendent vers une prfrence nationale et aux contrles aux frontires dans un de tes messages prcdents). 





> *Je pense qu'ils devront accepter d'en toucher moins.* Je ne pense pas que cela soit un problme pour eux. En ralit, il y en a mme certains qui pensent qu'ils ne sont pas assez tax et font, de fait, des dons consquents  diffrentes uvres.


En quel honneur ? Juste pour te faire plaisir ? Et si ils refusent ?

On en revient  ma fameuse question sur le contrle des capitaux que devait mettre en place l'UPR, et  laquelle je n'ai jamais eu de rponse en 1 an.






> Tu as raison. L'ENA, HEC et ce type de filire sont  rformer galement. Il n'y a pas 36 partis politiques non plus qui propose l'inligibilit  vie en cas de condamnation.


Qu'est-ce qui empche de les rformer ds maintenant ? Cela n'a aucun lien avec l'UE.

Et mme une fois sorti de l'UE, qu'Est-ce qui te dit que les politiques en place voudront les rformer ?






> Peut-tre que les gros bonnets gagneront encore beaucoup. Je souhaite juste avoir un contrle des capitaux qui permettent une meilleure redistribution. Or, l'Europe, de par ses traits, c'est tout le contraire du contrle sur les mouvements des capitaux.


Et donc notre fameuse question habituelle, comment contrlerez-vous les capitaux ? 

Si vous mettez des lois trop contraignantes, comment tre certain que ces socits ne vont tout simplement pas dlocaliser ? 


Enfin bref, encore une fois, tes rponses correspondent au monde merveilleux des Bisounours, avec des "SI" et plein de conditionnel, mais avec rien de concret derrire et pleins de choses qui n'ont rien  voir avec l'UE.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Mais toi tu penses qu'un vnement majeur comme sortir de l'UE ne changerait rien. Moi je pense qu'au contraire c'est toute la classe politique qui sera renouvel et que nous partirons sur de nouvelles bases et que de nouveaux penseurs mergeront comme je lai expliqu plus haut.


Tu rves l, il n'y a pas plus opportuniste qu'un politique professionnel (je ne compte pas les chats dans le lot  ::D:  ). On sort de l'UE ? Bim, ils seront toujours l, ils auront juste  suivre le sens de vent.

----------


## deuche

Zirak, tu m'as demand de rpondre sincrement  tes questions, c'est ce que j'ai fait. Je ne cache pas ma prfrence pour mes enfants, ma famille mes amis et donc ma patrie. Mais cela ne veut pas dire non plus que je me moque des autres, ou des autres nations. Je vais te dire, quand je vais chercher les croissants au volant de ma voiture neuve, j'prouve une certaine gne  croiser des pauvres jeunes sans le sous en me disant qu'il n'y a pas si longtemps j'aurai pu tre  leur place si mes parents ne m'avaient pas aid. Je n'ai aucun souci  discuter avec eux et je ne rechigne pas  les aider.

Simplement, dans la vie il y a des choix  faire et si certains prfrent donner  des ONG plutt qu' leurs enfants pour des raisons qui leurs appartiennent je ne me permettrai pas de les juger sur ce plan-l. 

Tu as raison, il n'y a rien qui obligera les politiques  quitter leur poste. En revanche, le bon sens voudrait qu'en cas de sortie nous ne votions plus pour ces gens-l. Quant aux mdias qui appartiennent au capital, l encore, l'tat pourrait encourager les journalistes  respecter la charte qu'ils ont signs en les laissant libre de s'exprimer comme ils l'entendent. Mais pay avec l'argent du contribuable pour que ces derniers soient informs selon la libre conscience des journalistes et non pas au grs des intrts privs.

Et je te promets, que la presse actuelle, vendue aux capitaux, s'effondrera d'elle-mme face  la nouvelle offre propose. Elle ne survit aujourdhui que grce aux aides de ltat, mais lobjectif nest pas que la presse soit rentable, lobjectif est la manipulation de lopinion publique.
Je ne sais pas comment on contrle des capitaux. Jignore galement comment on contrle la pollution, mais force est de constater que cela est possible.  Je sais juste que cela a exister et je ne vois pas en quoi ce serait un problme.

----------


## Zirak

> Tu as raison, il n'y a rien qui obligera les politiques  quitter leur poste. En revanche,* le bon sens voudrait qu'en cas de sortie nous ne votions plus pour ces gens-l*. Quant aux mdias qui appartiennent au capital, l encore, l'tat pourrait encourager les journalistes  respecter la charte qu'ils ont signs en les laissant libre de s'exprimer comme ils l'entendent. Mais pay avec l'argent du contribuable pour que ces derniers soient informs selon la libre conscience des journalistes et non pas au grs des intrts privs.
> 
> Et je te promets, que la presse actuelle, vendue aux capitaux, s'effondrera d'elle-mme face  la nouvelle offre propose. Elle ne survit aujourdhui que grce aux aides de ltat, mais lobjectif nest pas que la presse soit rentable, lobjectif est la manipulation de lopinion publique.
> Je ne sais pas comment on contrle des capitaux. Jignore galement comment on contrle la pollution, mais force est de constater que cela est possible.  Je sais juste que cela a exister et je ne vois pas en quoi ce serait un problme.


Si le bon sens avait court, on ne devrait dj plus voter actuellement pour ces gens l.

En fait, on est tous d'accord avec toi qu'il faudrait que pas mal de ces changements se produisent, mais l o notre faon de voir les choses diffre, c'est que toi tu pars du principe qu'une fois sortie de l'UE, tout cela va forcment se produire, alors que dans les faits, rien n'est sr, et je doute fortement que tout change du jour au lendemain si effectivement une sortie devait avoir lieu.

Et surtout, que certains de ces changements pourrait avoir lieu sans sortir de l'UE, car malgr ce que tu dis, et mme si c'est en train de changer petit  petit, je doute que la majorit ait rellement envie de ces changements pour l'instant.

Le jour o tous les franais voudront ces changements, peut-tre que ceux-ci pourront en partie se produire mme sans sortir de l'UE (car encore une fois, une partie des points que tu soulves est compltement indpendante de l'UE).

----------


## daniel.d

> Si le bon sens avait court, on ne devrait dj plus voter actuellement pour ces gens l.


Les arguments des politiciens reposent uniquement sur l'affect et jamais sur la raison.
Il suffit d'entretenir la peur pour rester en place. Si vous bougez les bourgeois bienfaiteurs quitteront le pays.

Pour que a change rellement il faudrait en finir avec la religion capitaliste et que le peuple se mette trs srieusement  rflchir et agir.

La plus grande partie du peuple n'est qu'une masse passive devant les vnements, juste bonne  gmir, sans volont.

Oui c'est difficile d'imaginer des solutions, de se former pour comprendre nos institutions et encore plus d'agir pour changer. 

Je rejoins Zirak sur le fait que le dbat sur l'UE est un faut dbat. UE ou pas les rapports de force entre les dirigeants (Etat et bourgeoisie) et le peuple ne changerons pas. l'UE n'est qu'une association d'tats capitalistes.
Un exemple 200 contrleurs de plus pour radier des chmeurs, combien de nouveaux inspecteurs du travail, de contrleurs des fraudes, du fisc ?
Cette dcision a t prise en France par un gouvernement socialiste (quand est-ce qu'ils changent de nom?).

Pourquoi ? quand ont eut lieu les dernires grandes mobilisations pour de nouvelles victoires sociales ?
60% des travailleurs sont des employs ou ouvriers : combien sigent  l'assemble nationale ?

Nous portons une responsabilit collective quand nous portons au pouvoir ceux qui ne dfendent pas nos intrts.
Nous les avons lus et nous nous laissons berner par fainantise et lchet.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'tait mieux avant l'euro, ce sera mieux aprs. Mais peut-tre n'as tu pas connu le Franc et que tu as t lev  la sauce Schuman. Avec 10Frs en 1998 tu pouvais t'acheter un paquet de clope, une baguette de pain, un croissant et un caf. Il est  combien le caf dj


Je ne peux pas rsister  rpondre  ces normits Deuchiennes.

J'ai connu le franc. Mais je ne garde pas le souvenir que les prix taient arrts en francs, qu'ils ne subissaient aucune augmentation ! L'euro, a fait 15 ans qu'il est en place ! Alors, crois-tu que les prix n'auraient pas volus si on tait rest en franc ? En plus, tu prends un vraiment trs mauvais exemple : le tabac ! Le prix des clopes en France n'a cess d'augmenter parce que l'tat (et ce sans aucune demande de l'UE) ne cesse d'augmenter les taxes sur ce produit (je ne dis pas que c'est mal, je dis que le prix du tabac n'a rien  voir avec l'euro). D'ailleurs, mon petit Deuche, si l'euro tait responsable des prix du paquet de clopes, pourquoi en Espagne (et notes que je ne choisis pas un des pays que tu dis "taills" pour l'euro) le prix est beaucoup plus bas ?

Ensuite, prend le prix du pain, avant l'euro, le pain n'avait jamais augment ? Maintenant, je t'accorde que l'euro a fait augmenter les prix plus vite, mais est-ce la faute  l'euro ? Quand tous les ans le pain augmentait de 5 centimes de francs (vous comprenez ma bonne dame, faut bien qu'on vivent nous aussi), aujourd'hui il augmente de 5 cts d'euros ! Mais est-ce la faute  l'euro ou  la rapacit des boulangers (branche de commerants particulirement pourrie, mais c'est autre chose).

Bref, mon pvre Deuche, ta haine de l'UE et de l'euro (et de l'otan, mais on ne sait pas ce que cette organisation viens faire ici) te met des illres tellement larges que tu ne vois mme plus la ralit ! Tu balances des conneries de plus en plus grosses, sans mme te rendre compte que a discrdite tous tes propos. Aujourd'hui tu affirmerais l'eau de mer est sale que beaucoup se mettraient  en douter !

----------


## Kropernic

> Aujourd'hui tu affirmerais l'eau de mer est sale que beaucoup se mettraient  en douter !


En tout cas, elle n'est pas sale partout pareil !  Srement la faute  l'UE...

(sorry, j'ai pas pu rsister  ::aie:: )

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je pense que si nous sortons de l'euro il mergera une classe d'intellectuels qui aujourd'hui n'a pas le droit, ou trs peu, de parole. Tous les autres, de l'extrme gauche  l'extrme droite dgageront. Je n'en citerai aucun  dfaut de pouvoir tous les citer.


Et tu te bases sur quoi pour affirmer cela ?  Quels sont les exemples qui tayent ces affirmations ? Quelles sont les tudes qui te permettent d'affirmer une telle chose ?




> - tu penses que si la France sort de l'UE, les actionnaires ne toucheront plus de dividendes ?
> Je pense qu'ils devront accepter d'en toucher moins. Je ne pense pas que cela soit un problme pour eux. En ralit, il y en a mme certains qui pensent qu'ils ne sont pas assez tax et font, de fait, des dons consquents  diffrentes uvres.


L encore, tu t'emmles les pinceaux ! Tu dis que l'UE c'est le mal, parce que les actionnaires ne pensent qu' s'en mettre plein les poches. Pourquoi, si on sort de l'UE, ils arrteraient ? Insinuerais-tu que les gentils actionnaires, bienfaiteurs d'uvres, sont tous en France et que les mchants sont dans les autres pays de l'UE ? A moins que tu crois qu'en sortant de l'UE la France serait le refuge des gentils actionnaires et que les autres iraient dans d'autres pays de l'UE ? Et la marmotte, d'aprs toi ? Elle continuerai  mettre le chocolat en France ou en Suisse ? 



> - tu penses que si la France sort de l'UE, les politiques  la tte du pays, vont miraculeusement arrter de faire des petits cadeaux  leur potes de promo et ne plus tremper dans aucune affaire ?
>  
> Tu as raison. L'ENA, HEC et ce type de filire sont  rformer galement. Il n'y a pas 36 partis politiques non plus qui propose l'inligibilit  vie en cas de condamnation.


Et tu penses que rformer l'ENA, HEC et consort a va modifier le comportement des personnages politiques actuels ? 
Tu crois encore dans les discours des partis politiques ? Un parti politique, a promet avant les lections, une fois au pouvoir, a explique pourquoi ils ne peuvent tenir leurs promesses ! 




> - tu penses que si la France sort de l'UE, elle ne se mettra plus d'accord avec ses pays voisins pour prendre des accords commerciaux plus gagnants pour les gros bonnets que pour l'ouvrier de base ? 
> 
> Peut-tre que les gros bonnets gagneront encore beaucoup. Je souhaite juste avoir un contrle des capitaux qui permettent une meilleure redistribution. Or, l'Europe, de par ses traits, c'est tout le contraire du contrle sur les mouvements des capitaux.


Et tu mets quoi et comment comme contrles ? 

C'est beau ces affirmations, on croirait lire un programme politique ! Mais, c'est creux, c'est du vent, y a rien de concret. Des "je pense", des "si", des "peut-tre que", des "je souhaite". Y a pas  dire, on sent que vous tes prts pour les prochaines campagnes lectorales,  l'UPR. Vos banalits sont bien rdes, votre discours est bien creux, bref vous tes un parti politique, comme les autres !

----------


## deuche

> Et tu mets quoi et comment comme contrles ?


J'entends bien tes critiques, mais tu proposes quoi toi ?
Concrtement.

----------


## souviron34

> J'entends bien tes critiques, mais tu proposes quoi toi ?
> Concrtement.


 ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf:: 

Et hop..

T'entends bien, mais t'as toujours rien  rpondre, _concrtement_, hein ??  ::aie:: 

Avec 266 pages de l'autre ct, tu as toujours pas russi  nous donner autre chose que des "_si_".. et des "_a se passera comme a_" et des "_les gens changeront_"..  Tes honnis amricains diraient "_wishful thinking_".. 

Et comme d'habitude, tu ne rponds pas et tu NOUS demandes ce qu'on propose..


Voila exactement ce que je n'aime pas chez les militants politiques.. Mais toi tu dcroches le pompon de l'obstination borne et surtout de non-rponse...

----------


## Zirak

> J'entends bien tes critiques, mais tu proposes quoi toi ?
> Concrtement.


Nous rien, ce n'est pas nous qui venons prsenter le parti politique miracle.

Aprs on ne te demande pas ce que tu proposes TOI, mais ce que ton parti, qui doit soit disant sauver le pays, propose, c'est diffrent.

Que toi tu n'y connaisses rien, c'est une chose et je ne t'en blme pas, par contre que ton parti n'ait rien  proposer sur ce point qui revient souvent dans votre discours / vos accusations, c'est dj plus grave...


Sinon +1 Souviron.

----------


## deuche

Mais c'est une blague.

Notre programme est bas sur le CNR (Conseil National de la Rsistance).
Certains passages sont mme repris mot pour mot.

Quand Jon dit votre programme c'est du vent, il faut bien comprendre que Jon, sous Ptain, aurait dis exactement la mme chose.

Le CNR reprsente la plus grande avance sociale que notre pays ait connu aprs la guerre et l'ide que nous avons est de sauvegarder notre modle sociale que nous considrons comme bon.

Vous avez le droit de la considrer mauvais.

Mais en aucun cas, vouloir prserver notre scurit sociale, l'accs au soin pour tous est une mauvaise ide parce qu'elle daterait de 1940.


Donc c'est bien beau de dire que mon discours ou celui de l'UPR est creux. Mais en faisant ceci vous insultez tous les rsistants de l'histoire.
Vous portez la honte en vous.

Alors, vous savez quoi, restez entre vous  me mpriser autant que vous voulez, moi ce soir je vais reprendre le volant de ma Jag en rigolant tout doucement.

J'aurai essay de vous montrer qu'autre chose est possible.
La suite de l'histoire est maintenant votre problme.

Pour ma part, je vais tudier le moyen de vivre des subventions Europenne. 
Si, si, je ne blague pas, vous m'avez franchement motiv. J'avais besoin mentalement d'tre remont.
Il existe des subventions pour la rnovation des anciens planeurs, comme j'ai quelques aptitude  m'envoyer en l'air et  comprendre le fonctionnement des choses, j'estime avoir quelques chances de russir mon projet. En tout cas j'y suis encourag.

Il faut juste qu'il cadre exactement avec ce qu'ils attendent en prospectant les bons fournisseurs en prsentant un bon projet respectant toutes les rgles fixes.

Allez ciao, l'Europe est tellement belle, elle offre tellement d'opportunits. 
Je ne manquerai pas de vous donner des nouvelles de mon nouveau projet. Vous comprenez, pour moi qui dtient quelques capitaux, je compte bien en profiter et je suis sr que cette rdemption vous fera plaisir au plus haut point.

 ::mrgreen::  ::mouarf::  ::ptdr::   <-- moi aussi je rigole

#ambiance

----------


## Zirak

> Snip


Vu qu' l'poque du CNR la situation n'tait pas exactement la mme, je doute que celui-ci couvre et soit adapt  tous les problmes actuels.

Maintenant, au lieu de faire le gars vex par le poste de Jon (alors que tu as rpondu juste avant sans qu'il ne te gne plus que a), car tu n'as rien  rpondre comme d'habitude, si tu prenais la peine de lire correctement ce qu'on t'crit ? 

J'ai cit le poste de Jon ? Non, Souviron non plus, donc je ne vois pas pourquoi d'un coup, tu nous le remet sur le tapis ??


Si la rponse  toutes les questions qu'on vous pose, c'est "on se base sur le CNR", sans tre foutu d'entrer dans le dtail ou de rpondre prcisment  un point, oui vous tes une belle bande de guignols  l'UPR, et cela n'a rien  voir avec les rsistants...

Sinon, tu penses vraiment partir, ou tu nous fais une Sarkozy ?

----------


## souviron34

> Donc c'est bien beau de dire que mon discours ou celui de l'UPR est creux. Mais en faisant ceci vous insultez tous les rsistants de l'histoire.
> Vous portez la honte en vous.


Donc dire que vouloir appliquer, en 2017, dans un pays de 67 millions d'habitants, dans une conomie mondialise, sans colonies, o les technologies de l'information ont rvolutionn le paysage,  qui ne compte que 13% d'agriculteurs et 7% d'ouvriers (_ la louche_), et 70% d'employs du tertiaire, avec 70 ans de paix derrire, une bonne entente entre pays voisins, et une esprance de vie dans les 80 ans, sans milliards des USA, et sans avoir  reconstruire, un programme pour un pays de 40 millions d'habitants, avec 40% d'agriculteurs, 30% d'ouvriers, 3 guerres dont 2 mondiales en 60 ans,  une esprance de vie de 55 ans, avec des colonies, sans technologie de l'information et sans changes autres qu'avec l'empire,  ayant du travail non qualifi  foison  cause des reconstructions, et la perspective d'une aide financire monumentale des USA, est pour le moins lger, c'est insulter les rsistants ?????   ***


Je dis bravo  cette pirouette politicienne...  ::aie:: 


Non mais quand mme, un minimum de considration pour vos lecteurs potentiels serait de mise...  Arrtez de nous prendre pour des cons et de nous insulter quand on vous croit pas sur parole, hein ??  ::furax::   ::furieux:: 


_Je suis en gnral trs cool, mais y'a des limites  pas dpasser, quand mme..._



*** : et je suis bien plac : mon oncle, rsistant du maquis Bir-Hakeim, a t fusill le 6 juin 29 mai 1944 (_ma grandmre l'a appris le 6 juin_), avec un certain nombre d'autres.. (_monument spcifique Maquis Bir-Hakeim  Mourze_)

----------


## r0d

> 7% d'ouvriers (_ la louche_)


ahem... elle est perce ta louche...  ::roll:: 
En 2009, le nombre d'ouvrier en France tait d'environ 20% de la population active... (source)

Ha mais c'est sr que pour les vieux racs, c'est plus facile de faire comme si tout le monde tait cadre suprieur, que les ouvriers et les employs prcaires a n'existe pas, que les salaires des femmes sont les mmes que ceux des hommes, etc... tfaon les femmes c'est dans la cuisine hein? Et les camps de concentration, a n'a jamais exist!! Non mais vous vous lisez des fois!!! Vous me rappelez les heures les plus sombre de mon histoire, pendant l'clipse de 1986! Ha elle est belle la france! Et les rfugis, on les accueille  coup de mines anti-personnelle, c'est a? Ha ben quelle gnration, j'vous jure... voil l'exemple que vous donnez aux jeunes...

addendum post-mortem: seule la partie qui contient les deux premires lignes de ce message (qui risque de s'auto-dtruire rapidement) est srieuse. Le reste est une tentative d'humour, de type absurde/dbile/cynique, comme le font si bien ces enculs les anglais.

----------


## souviron34

> ahem... elle est perce ta louche... 
> En 2009, le nombre d'ouvrier en France tait d'environ 20% de la population active... (source)



Dont acte  ::D: 

mais c'est encore pire que ce que je pensais pour les agriculteurs : 3%....





> En 2008 en France mtropolitaine, 44,5 % de la population de 15 ans ou plus est sans activit professionnelle. Le poids des inactifs ayant dj travaill est important et augmente rgulirement : ils reprsentent prs d'une personne de 15 ans ou plus sur trois. Parmi les actifs occups, on assiste  un double mouvement : *d'une part, un recul du groupe des ouvriers, plutt masculin, au profit surtout des professions intermdiaires et des cadres ou professions intellectuelles suprieures. D'autre part, une diminution de la part des catgories faiblement qualifies*, mme si cette dernire volution s'est nettement ralentie depuis le milieu des annes quatre-vingt-dix.

----------


## el_slapper

R0D : ce que veut dire souviron34, c'est que le CNR avait un programme adapt aux ralits de son temps. Qui ne sont pas les ralits du ntre. C'est tout. Aprs, il s'est pris les pieds dans le tapis sur les chiffres, mais la tendance lourde reste. Nos contraintes ne sont pas celles de nos arrires-grands parents. On ne peut pas faire de copier-coller des solutions du CNR en pensant que a va nous offrir 30 glorieuses. Ca ne peut pas marcher en 2015.

----------


## Kropernic

... je vais dfendre ce pvre deuche.

Il n'a pas dit que le programme de l'UPR, c'tait le CNR.  Il a dit que c'tait bas dessus.  Bon aprs, je n'ai presque (les messages qui ont suivi me donnent quelques pistes) aucune ide de quoi il s'agit.

Mais ne tombez pas dans les mmes travers que lui et ne lui faites pas dire ce qu'il n'a pas dit.

Voil c'est tout.  Je ressors mes popcorn l-dessus ^^

----------


## Jon Shannow

> R0D : ce que veut dire souviron34, c'est que le CNR avait un programme adapt aux ralits de son temps. Qui ne sont pas les ralits du ntre. C'est tout. Aprs, il s'est pris les pieds dans le tapis sur les chiffres, mais la tendance lourde reste. Nos contraintes ne sont pas celles de nos arrires-grands parents. On ne peut pas faire de copier-coller des solutions du CNR en pensant que a va nous offrir 30 glorieuses. Ca ne peut pas marcher en 2015.


Je pense que R0d le sait trs bien, et que son post ( l'exception de la correction sur le pourcentage en premires lignes) est humoristique. Seul Deuche et l'UPR semblent persuads qu'un programme vieux de 60 ans dans un contexte trs particulier et trs diffrent peut s'appliquer tel quel !

----------


## Zirak

> Il n'a pas dit que le programme de l'UPR, c'tait le CNR.  Il a dit que c'tait bas dessus.


Le problme, c'est que c'est tout ce qu'il est capable de dire, quand on lui demande ce qu'il y a en plus ou en moins => pas de rponse.

Et comme on l'a dit  plusieurs fois ci-dessus, les deux poques sont diffrentes, et donc ce qui a march  l'poque, n'est pas forcment applicable aujourd'hui.

https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consei...%C3%A9sistance

----------


## Jon Shannow

> ... je vais dfendre ce pvre deuche.
> 
> Il n'a pas dit que le programme de l'UPR, c'tait le CNR.  Il a dit que c'tait bas dessus.  Bon aprs, je n'ai presque (les messages qui ont suivi me donnent quelques pistes) aucune ide de quoi il s'agit.
> 
> Mais ne tombez pas dans les mmes travers que lui et ne lui faites pas dire ce qu'il n'a pas dit.
> 
> Voil c'est tout.  Je ressors mes popcorn l-dessus ^^


Je ne sais pas si je suis le seul, ici, mais je suis all lire le programme de l'UPR sur leur site. Et quand je dit que c'est du vent, je suis assez gentil ! Quand Deuche dit que leur programme est bas sur le CNR, c'est tout  fait ce qui est crit dans leur programme. Seulement, il n'y a aucune indication sur ce qui est conserv, ce qui est abandonn, ce qui est modifi et comment. Le reste du programme (ce qu'ils appellent le "dtail") revient  une suite d'argumentation de Deuche. a ressemble  a (en caricaturant  peine) : Dans notre socit, "a" ne fonctionne pas. En sortant de l'UE et en abandonnant l'euro, "a" changera et "a" fonctionnera ! 
Tu rptes cette formule pour tous les points, et tu obtiens le programme de l'UPR ! Moi, c'est ce que j'appelle du vent ou creux, mais libre  chacun d'y croire. ::roll::

----------


## r0d

> mais c'est encore pire que ce que je pensais pour les agriculteurs : 3%....


Pour les agriculteurs, le problme de la France c'est d'avoir favoris les exploitations gantes (ce que n'ont pas fait les allemands par exemple). Du coup les quelques agriculteurs qui restent ont une sorte de monopole, et sont plus des chefs d'entreprise que des agriculteurs. En plus d'tre nfaste pour l'environnement et la qualit des aliments, ce modle cr du chmage, et une espce d'lite (en terme de richesse) des agriculteurs absolument dgueulasse (a a donn la FNSEA, autre forme possible de grand banditisme). J'en connais un rayon sur le sujet, une partie de ma famille est dans l'agriculture.




> R0D : ce que veut dire souviron34, c'est que le CNR avait un programme adapt aux ralits de son temps. Qui ne sont pas les ralits du ntre. C'est tout. Aprs, il s'est pris les pieds dans le tapis sur les chiffres, mais la tendance lourde reste. Nos contraintes ne sont pas celles de nos arrires-grands parents. On ne peut pas faire de copier-coller des solutions du CNR en pensant que a va nous offrir 30 glorieuses. Ca ne peut pas marcher en 2015.


Je t'avoue que je n'ai pas suivi la discussion. C'est juste que je sors les crocs ds que je vois ce vieux chiffre de 7% d'ouvriers (parfois c'est 4%) en France. Car ce chiffre est une arme de classe, une arme de domination. En gros, on veut nous faire oublier qu'une majorit de la population reste exploite par les capitalistes; que mme si dans la forme, certaines choses ont chang, dans le fond, les mcanismes d'exploitation sont rest identiques.

----------


## Zirak

> Je t'avoue que je n'ai pas suivi la discussion. C'est juste que je sors les crocs ds que je vois ce vieux chiffre de 7% d'ouvriers (parfois c'est 4%) en France. Car ce chiffre est une arme de classe, une arme de domination. En gros, on veut nous faire oublier qu'une majorit de la population reste exploite par les capitalistes; que mme si dans la forme, certaines choses ont chang, dans le fond, les mcanismes d'exploitation sont rest identiques.


Oui peu importe le pourcentage d'ouvriers, ce n'est pas comme si ils taient les seuls  tre exploits de toutes faons, ce n'est pas spcifique  une classe de la population particulire...

Aprs, bien sr que cela reste anecdotique pour certaines classes ou que certaines ont plus de facilits  changer de situation, mais le fait qu'il y ait moins d'ouvriers en France  cause de la tertiarisation des emplois ne change pas le fond du problme, cela n'a fait que le dplacer un peu.

----------


## r0d

> Oui peu importe le pourcentage d'ouvriers, ce n'est pas comme si ils taient les seuls  tre exploits de toutes faons, ce n'est pas spcifique  une classe de la population particulire...
> 
> Aprs, bien sr que cela reste anecdotique pour certaines classes ou que certaines ont plus de facilits  changer de situation, mais le fait qu'il y ait moins d'ouvriers en France  cause de la tertiarisation des emplois ne change pas le fond du problme, cela n'a fait que le dplacer un peu.


Peu importe le pourcentage d'ouvrier, mais ce qui importe c'est la manipulation des chiffres.
Pour des gens comme nous, intresss par la politique et relativement inform et duqus, nous sommes bien conscient que les mcanismes d'exploitation sont fondamentalement les mmes depuis la premire rvolution industrielle. Mais le problme c'est que l'on tente de faire croire au peuple* que le monde a chang, que le monde contemporain, moderne, est compos de jeunes cadres dynamiques type srie amricaine. Cette propagande est nfaste et doit tre combattue.

*  propos du mot "peuple", et de l'ternelle dispute sur sa dfinition, j'aime assez bien celle qu'a propos rcemment Michel Onfray sur le plateau de je ne sais quelle mission de divertissement: le peuple est l'ensemble des gens qui sont gouverns.

----------


## Zirak

> *  propos du mot "peuple", et de l'ternelle dispute sur sa dfinition, j'aime assez bien celle qu'a propos rcemment Michel Onfray sur le plateau de je ne sais quelle mission de divertissement: le peuple est l'ensemble des gens qui sont gouverns.


Chez Ruquier ? => "On n'est pas couch"

----------


## deuche

> Moi, Nicolas Rolin, chevalier, citoyen dAutun, seigneur dAuthume et chancelier de Bourgogne, en ce jour de dimanche, le 4 du mois daot, en lan de Seigneur 1443 ... dans lintrt de mon salut, dsireux dchanger contre des biens clestes, les biens temporels ... je fonde, et dote irrvocablement en la ville de Beaune, un hpital pour les pauvres malades, avec une chapelle, en lhonneur de Dieu et de sa glorieuse mre ...


Vous avez raison l'ide mme de la gratuit des soins est compltement ringarde : la preuve elle date du moyen ge.

L'ide mme de la sauvegarde du service publique est compltement ringarde aussi. Il vaut mieux confier cel  Bruxelles qui cadrera les pays via des rgles qui ne fausseront pas la concurrence libre.

L'article 106 du TFUE est fait pour vous, il est moderne !


Je ne vous parle pas de l'article 121 et des GOPE, vous savez pertinement ce dont il s'agit et vos conclusions sont celles qui s'imposent naturellement.

Et en vertu de l'article 48 du TUE, je vous souhaite bon courage pour changer l'Europe. Mais j'ai comme un doute pour que les 28 tats s'entendent sur ce point.

----------


## Zirak

Dj de retour pour raconter des neries ? Le dpart n'a pas t bien long...




> Vous avez raison l'ide mme de la gratuit des soins est compltement ringarde : la preuve elle date du moyen ge.


Personne n'a dit a ici.




> L'ide mme de la sauvegarde du service publique est compltement ringarde aussi. Il vaut mieux confier cel  Bruxelles qui cadrera les pays via des rgles qui ne fausseront pas la concurrence libre.


Personne n'a dit a non plus.





> L'article 106 du TFUE est fait pour vous, il est moderne !
> 
> Je ne vous parle pas de l'article 121 et des GOPE, vous savez pertinement ce dont il s'agit et vos conclusions sont celles qui s'imposent naturellement.
> 
> Et en vertu de l'article 48 du TUE, je vous souhaite bon courage pour changer l'Europe. Mais j'ai comme un doute pour que les 28 tats s'entendent sur ce point.


Et comme on n'est pas  100% d'accord avec toi, tu nous accuses de tous les maux sans rien savoir du tout de ce que l'on pense vraiment, puisque tu n'coutes jamais ce que l'on te dit.


Je n'ai qu'une chose  dire :  ::traine::

----------


## Jipt

> ... je vais dfendre ce pvre deuche.
> 
> Il n'a pas dit que le programme de l'UPR, c'tait le CNR.  Il a dit que c'tait bas dessus.  Bon aprs, je n'ai presque (les messages qui ont suivi me donnent quelques pistes) aucune ide de quoi il s'agit.
> 
> Mais ne tombez pas dans les mmes travers que lui et ne lui faites pas dire ce qu'il n'a pas dit.


Nan !

deuche il dit n'importe quoi, j'ai les preuves, cet individu n'est pas fiable, dmonstration :

On va dire que je relve ses fautes d'orthographe mais non, je relve son *incohrence* ! Et si incohrence il y a dans des endroits visibles, rien n'interdit qu'il y en ait aussi dans des endroits invisibles...
Exemple d'incohrence visible :



> Il y a quand mme une marche entre se tourner vers un *parti* et lire ce *partie*.


Le mec il crit deux fois le mme mot dans la mme phrase, mais diffremment, allez comprendre... a doit tre un joli sac de nuds dans sa p'tit' tte...
(et au passage, c'est pas une _marche_, c'est une _marge_)

Exemple d'incohrence possible car invisible :



> On atteint aujourdhui peut-tre 200 000 milliards de dollars de produit driv, il me semble que cest lquivalente de 20 annes de produits mondial brut qui risquent de pter  tout moment.


Si on applique la rgle du  _parti et partie_ , qui revient  crire n'importe comment, comment savoir si c'est bien 200 000 milliards ou plutt 20 000 milliards ou 200 000 millions ? Et 20 annes ou 2 ou 12 ou 200 ou tout et n'importe quoi d'autre ?
(Je passe sur le reste : que veut dire _produits mondial brut_ par exemple ?)
Bref, on n'a *aucune certitude* sur les chiffres annoncs par cet individu...


Allez, on va conclure en riant un peu sur son dos, lui qui veut dfendre et sauver la France. La France ou _le_ France ?



> nombreux sont celles-et ceux qui connaissent Debout *le* France de Dupont-Aignant.


Parce que _le_ France, il a fini sa vie en 2009...

Me demande si je vais pas l'ignorer, lui aussi : a me fera des vacances...

----------


## deuche

1.	L'ide mme de la sauvegarde du service publique est compltement ringarde aussi. Il vaut mieux confier cel  Bruxelles qui cadrera les pays via des rgles qui ne fausseront pas la concurrence libre.




> Personne n'a dit a non plus.


C'est vrai.




> Donc dire que vouloir appliquer, en 2017, dans un pays de 67 millions d'habitants, [], un programme pour un pays de 40 millions d'habitants, est pour le moins lger


	 [] 




> Vu qu' l'poque du CNR la situation n'tait pas exactement la mme, je doute que celui-ci couvre et soit adapt  tous les problmes actuels.





> Seul Deuche et l'UPR semblent persuads qu'un programme vieux de 60 ans []



Nous aurions t en 1530, que je tenterai de vous expliquer que le soleil ne tourne pas autour de la terre, que vous m'auriez fait le mmes procs d'intention.
N'en rajoutez pas plus, j'ai les lvres gerces.




> Me demande si je vais pas l'ignorer, lui aussi : a me fera des vacances...


Ce serait bien oui. Ca t'enlvera une fixation.

----------


## Zirak

> snip


Ce qui prouve encore une fois que tu ne sais pas lire...

Personne ne t'as dit que tout tait  jeter dans le CNR, et il ne suffit pas de prendre une bonne ide ou deux du CNR pour essayer de nous faire dire n'importe quoi.

On te dit que le CNR, ne couvre pas tous les problmes actuels (tout simplement car ils n'existaient pas  l'poque), et que mme pour les problmes anciens, cela demande surement des adaptations (la population et le modle conomique n'tant plus les mmes qu' l'poque).

Se baser sur le CNR c'est bien (encore que, ne l'ayant pas lu, je ne sais pas si "tout" est bien, et comme tu nous re-balances toujours les deux mmes points qui t'intressent...), mais prendre le CNR pour l'appliquer tel quel, sans rien y ajouter ou en enlever/adapter, c'est compltement ubuesque.

----------


## souviron34

> C'est juste que je sors les crocs ds que je vois ce vieux chiffre de 7% d'ouvriers (parfois c'est 4%) en France. Car ce chiffre est une arme de classe, une arme de domination. En gros, on veut nous faire oublier qu'une majorit de la population reste exploite par les capitalistes; que mme si dans la forme, certaines choses ont chang, dans le fond, les mcanismes d'exploitation sont rest identiques.


Je te remercie de me prendre pour le bras arm de la classe dominante !!!!!!!  :8O: 

Tu vois c'est l que ton "extrmisme" est idiot (_pardonne-moi_) : 

J'ai dit 7% sans aucune base, simplement qu' vue de nez on est pass d'une socit agricole et industrielle  une socit tertiaire..
(_le total de mes 2 chiffres faisait 20%, d'aprs l'INSEE on est  23.._.)

Je t'ai dj dit, je ne suis pas un conomiste, ni un quelconque soutien de tel ou tel parti, je ne lis RIEN d'conomique, politique, ou philosophique depuis des lustres (_plus de 30 ans_)... C'est MON opinion... point barre...

Donc stp ne cherche pas partout des manipulations de classe... On peut avoir une opinion propre et une ide (_mme fausse_) de chiffres ou de proportions base sur notre exprience et vie....  C'est vexant  la fin....



Maintenant, mme 15 20 ou 23% d'ouvriers (_y compris toutes les catgories_) n'empchent pas que 70% sont des "employs" du tertiaire... Ce qui tait mon point : en 1945 avec la reconstruction et les proportions on pouvait faire des plans d'investissement et l'emploi suivait (_entre non-qualifis et ouvriers_).. Aujourd'hui que va-t-on faire des 70% d'employs du tertiaire ???? L'Etat va crer une grosse boite informatique  l'chelle nationale, qui va employer 8 millions de personnes ??? pour faire quoi comment ??









> ...
> Nous aurions t en 1530, que je tenterai de vous expliquer que le soleil ne tourne pas autour de la terre, que vous m'auriez fait le mmes procs d'intention.
> .........


Et si Garibaldi tait n 3 sicles plus tt, y'aurait pas eu de procs de Galile et on n'aurait pas brl Giordano Bruno..

Ok..


Maintenant, ton hros le CNR, et De Gaulle ensuite, mais avant eux le Front Populaire, se sont directement bass sur les Hospices de Beaune... C'est bien a que tu nous dis, hein ?? Et donc au lieu de penser dans la suite du Sicle des Lumires qu'il fallait que la socit ait un ct humaniste, nous devons nous rfrer au moyen-ge, sinon on va porter atteinte  la mmoire des rsistants ??  ::cfou:: 


Qu'historiquement (_et je te signale que c'est moi qui avais soulev ceci il y a des annes sur ce forum_) notre systme de retraite provienne de Saint Louis, oui en partie... 

Maintenant que tu nous ressortes a  chaque fois, d'une part c'est plus que pnible, mais de toutes faons a sert  quoi  part occuper de la bande passante ???

On a interdit il y a peu les bizuthages et il n'y a plus que quelques villages en France qui pratiquent le Carnaval moyen-geux,, Que doit-on faire ?? Les rtablir parce que c'est la base de notre socit ???

La vraie rfrence historique est sans doute 1947 pour la France, et quelque part vers 1900 pour l'Allemagne et l'Alsace (Bismarck)....

----------


## Zirak

> On a interdit il y a peu les bizuthages et il n'y a plus que quelques villages en France qui pratiquent le Carnaval moyen-geux,, Que doit-on faire ?? Les rtablir parce que c'est la base de notre socit ???


Si le droit de cuissage est remis au got du jour, je me lance dans la politique pour devenir maire !  ::ptdr::  ::ptdr:: 

 ::dehors::

----------


## deuche

> Je t'ai dj dit, je ne suis pas un conomiste, ni un quelconque soutien de tel ou tel parti, je ne lis RIEN d'conomique, politique, ou philosophique depuis des lustres (plus de 30 ans)... C'est MON opinion... point barre...


Alors ton opinion, dans de telles conditions, elle ne peut pas peser bien lourd. Mais aux vues du nombre de personnes qui plussoient tes messages, on comprend mieux l'ampleur du travail  raliser pour que les mentalits changent.

----------


## el_slapper

> Peu importe le pourcentage d'ouvrier, mais ce qui importe c'est la manipulation des chiffres.
> Pour des gens comme nous, intresss par la politique et relativement inform et duqus, nous sommes bien conscient que les mcanismes d'exploitation sont fondamentalement les mmes depuis la premire rvolution industrielle. Mais le problme c'est que l'on tente de faire croire au peuple* que le monde a chang, que le monde contemporain, moderne, est compos de jeunes cadres dynamiques type srie amricaine. Cette propagande est nfaste et doit tre combattue.(.../...)


Souviron34 a merd en sortant des chiffres d'on ne sait ou au lieu de vrifier, mais c'est une erreur, mas une manipulation. Tu m'inquites, tu sais. Tout n'est pas complot. Quand tu dis que ceux qui ont une situation essayent de la garder, je te crois volontiers : la nature humaine est ainsi faite. Quand tu dis que c'est mal, je dirais a dpend, mais oui, souvent. Mais quand tu en est  associer Souviron34, que le systme a quand mme pas mal malmen(il nous a beaucoup parl ici de ses msaventures), avec les gens qui "dirigent" le systme, c'est quand mme fort de caf.

Sur l'autre fil, tu m'as accus de te comparer aux vangliques amricains. Mais tu ne lis que les lignes qui t'intressent, et tu les interprte  ta manire, tout a pour que n'importe quoi qui arrive soutienne ta narration. Les vangliques amricains ne font pas autre chose. Ils ont le mme procd. Tu ne m'avais pas habitu  triturer la ralit(en l'occurrence la ralit du message de Souviron34, qui voulait juste dire "la situation a chang", qui a donn plein d'exemples, et a juste commis l'erreur d'inventer des chiffres). L, d'une simple erreur, tu en tires une conclusion directe : les possdants nous manipulent. Eh, faut arrter, il s'est juste loup dans son estimation(et a nous est tous arrivs). Ce n'est pas un possdant, et il n'a pas chercher  manipuler, juste  rfuter un argument idiot.

C'est pareil quand un scientifique publie une connerie, et qu'un vanglique amricain en conclut que "la Bible est vraie, la vrit est le crationnisme, et les non-croyants vont tous cramer en enfer". C'est le mme processus malhonnte. a ne veut pas dire que l'vanglique  tort(je n'ai pas besoin de a pour dmontrer qu'il est dans le faux), a veut juste dire que la vrit lui importe moins que d'avoir raison. Tu ne m'avais pas habitu  cela, R0d, et je considre que tu vaux beaucoup mieux que cela. La seule chose que l'erreur de Souviron34 nous apprend, c'est qu'il se faisait des ides fausses sur l'volution de la socit. Voil. Pas que nous sommes tous des moutons manipuls. La plupart du temps, ce genre d'erreur se fait de bonne fois, quand la mmoire dfaille. J'en ai commis ma dose, moi aussi. Ca ne veut pas dire que je suis un valet du grand capital, de satan, ou de qui sais-je.


De toutes faons, le "proltariat", de nos jours, il est majoritairement dans le tertiaire - et il en prend plein la gueule. Et mon ressenti est que la plupart des gens le savent, au moins intuitivement. Ce n'est qu'un ressenti, hein. Aprs, tous n'en arrivent pas  des conclusions gauchisantes. Mais c'est leur droit.

----------


## souviron34

> Alors ton opinion, dans de telles conditions, elle ne peut pas peser bien lourd. Mais aux vues du nombre de personnes qui plussoient tes messages, on comprend mieux l'ampleur du travail  raliser pour que les mentalits changent.


Tu montres bien l ton sens de la dmocratie.. Donc ne doivent s'exprimer que les gens qui sont au fait de tel ou tel thoricien ou pamphltaire ???
Ne pas lire dans les 30 dernires annes ne veut pas dire ne pas tre duqu
Ne pas lire dans les 30 dernires annes ne veut pas dire ne pas tre inform
Ne pas lire dans les 30 dernires annes ne veut pas dire ne pas avoir d'esprit critique
Avoir t scientifique forge un esprit critique
Avoir vcu 58 ans dans une famille militante, avec les dirigeants nationaux de ce qui  l'poque tait le premier parti de France couchant a la maison, y compris des clandestins pendant le top de la Guerre Froide, forge une certaine rflexion
Peut-tre que aujourd'hui a a disparu, mais  l'cole nous avions une formation de philo, et les fameux thse-antithse-synthse des dissertations nous ont t profondment inculqu
Avoir vcu 24 ans  l'tranger te forme aussi
De mme qu'avoir voyag et discut dans une trentaine de pays



Finalement, qu'as-tu contre l'Europe et Bruxelles ??? Ce sont bien des lites, hein ?? Or a correspond exactement  ta vision.. Toute personne qui ne peut pas justifier d'un appui thorique ou pamphltaire est donc sans importance.. Tu souhaites donc une lite, et donc tu devrais tre parfaitement  l'aise avec la structure de l'Europe telle qu'elle est, non ??



En fait justement tu ME reproches d'avoir l'esprit critique et de ne pas te croire sur parole....




@el-slapper : t'en fais pas, il a du avoir un bug dans son programme aujourd'hui..  ::D:

----------


## fcharton2

> propos du mot "peuple", et de l'ternelle dispute sur sa dfinition, j'aime assez bien celle qu'a propos rcemment Michel Onfray sur le plateau de je ne sais quelle mission de divertissement: le peuple est l'ensemble des gens qui sont gouverns.


Ce n'est pas exactement ce qu'il a dit. Sa dfinition, c'est "ce sur quoi s'exerce le pouvoir". Cela va au del du pouvoir politique, et ce n'est pas tant la fait d'tre gouvern (qui s'applique  presque tout le monde) que de subir ce gouvernement.

Ensuite, c'est le vieux dbat populus et plebs, qui occupait beaucoup les penseurs du 18eme (et en particulier les rvolutionnaires). Le fait que Yann Moix ne l'ait pas relev alors qu'il invoquait 1789 est caractristique...

J'avais regard Houellebecq quelques semaines avant, qui m'avait beaucoup plu (mais je suis trs partial). En voyant ce pauvre Moix (et son inexistante collgue)  face  Onfray, je me demandais si Ruquier ne choisissait pas des chroniqueurs fats mais pas trs intelligents, pour mieux mettre en valeur ses invits...

Francois

----------


## r0d

> Je te remercie de me prendre pour le bras arm de la classe dominante !!!!!!! 
> 
> Tu vois c'est l que ton "extrmisme" est idiot (_pardonne-moi_) :





> Souviron34 a merd en sortant des chiffres d'on ne sait ou au lieu de vrifier, mais c'est une erreur, mas une manipulation. Tu m'inquites, tu sais.


Ptin vous tes graves. J'ai juste rectifi un chiffre qui n'est pas anodin dans les dbats contemporains, je n'ai accus souviron de rien du tout. ptin srieux, faites-vous une ptite verveine et un pti pet de ganja, vous tes  cran les gars...

----------


## souviron34

> Ptin vous tes graves. J'ai juste rectifi un chiffre qui n'est pas anodin dans les dbats contemporains, je n'ai accus souviron de rien du tout. ptin srieux, faites-vous une ptite verveine et un pti pet de ganja, vous tes  cran les gars...


 ::D:   T'aurais d p'tet en fumer un peu moins avant de lire mon post  ::P: 

Je disais juste " la louche", et, SI, ce chiffre *tait* "anodin" dans mon post... Il correspondait juste  mon impression (_confirme par les chiffres INSEE que tu as donn  quelques broutilles prs_)..

Tout le monde n'est pas comme toi  avoir le nez dans les crits et statistiques et arguments politiques/conomiques des uns et des autres..


Il est possible d'avoir une apprhension de quelques volutions socitales et du monde du travail sans pour autant tre l'cho de telle ou telle tendance de pense...


Je trouve juste que (_pour ce genre de choses_) tu classifies trs (trop) vite et tu (_en un sens comme deuche_) ne donne pas assez de crdit aux gens avec lesquels tu converses qu'ils puissent ventuellement penser en dehors d'une "doxa" quelconque...


Maintenant, pour moi chapitre clos  ::D:

----------


## GPPro

> T'aurais d p'tet en fumer un peu moins avant de lire mon post 
> 
> Je disais juste " la louche", et, SI, ce chiffre *tait* "anodin" dans mon post... Il correspondait juste  mon impression (_confirme par les chiffres INSEE que tu as donn  quelques broutilles prs_)..
> 
> Tout le monde n'est pas comme toi  avoir le nez dans les crits et statistiques et arguments politiques/conomiques des uns et des autres..
> 
> 
> Il est possible d'avoir une apprhension de quelques volutions socitales et du monde du travail sans pour autant tre l'cho de telle ou telle tendance de pense...
> 
> ...


C'est vrai il n'est pas comme vous, vous balancez de grandes affirmations bases sur des "impressions" du "bon sens" et le bouillie intellectuelle qu'on vous rabche  longueur de temps dans les mdias. Effectivement il a le tord d'aller un peu plus au fond des choses. Effectivement il a tord de corriger des chiffres (et puis c'est vrai quoi, 7 ou 20 c'est presque pareil...). Evidemment, c'est beaucoup plus simple de rester dans la pense dominante, a donne l'impression de toujours avoir raison.

Edit : j'ai oubli dans ma liste d'arguments d'autorit dont tu es si friands le "c'est-vrai-puisque-le-gendre-de-la-belle-soeur-de-la-crmire-du-village-de-la-boulangre-de-la-cousine-de-ma-soeur-en-est-l'exemple", argument que tu nous sors rgulirement.

Edit 2 : je vois que les amateurs de bouillie intellectuel sont au taquet sur les - 1 !

----------


## deuche

> C'est vrai il n'est pas comme vous, vous balancez de grandes affirmations bases sur des "impressions" du "bon sens" et le bouillie intellectuelle qu'on vous rabche  longueur de temps dans les mdias. Effectivement il a le tord d'aller un peu plus au fond des choses. Effectivement il a tord de corriger des chiffres (et puis c'est vrai quoi, 7 ou 20 c'est presque pareil...). Evidemment, c'est beaucoup plus simple de rester dans la pense dominante, a donne l'impression de toujours avoir raison.


Elle te donne quoi ton assertion ? A lorigine nous parlions du CNR et rOd est intervenu pour recadrer Souviron qui sest tromp sur les chiffres de la main duvre ouvrire. Quest-ce a peut faire ? Lorigine de la discussion tait de savoir si le CNR avait encore du sens aujourdhui. Au fond vous ne valait pas mieux que vos dtracteurs parce que si dun ct il y a les paroles de lautre il y a les actes. 

Les uns comme les autres vous ergotez sur des dtails de forme en cherchant systmatiquement lerreur smantique chez lautre. Je sais de quoi je parle. Non, non le dbat de fond est bien de savoir si oui ou non le service public a encore du sens aujourdhui. Par exemple, vaut-il mieux un facteur qui vient distribuer le courrier dans les villages, ce qui reprsente un cot ou DHL dont l'employ, le stagiaire ou l'intrimaire qui vient dposer le courrier  lentre du village disposera d'une prime sil ralise sa tourne dans les meilleurs temps ?

Il est l le dbat de fond. Pas de savoir le pourcentage douvriers car pendant quon sengueule sur la ralit des chiffres, il y a une autre ralit : Le dmantlement de notre service public.
Cest dommage, cela pourrait tre utile  nombre de personnes qui nous lisent.

----------


## BenoitM

> C'est vrai il n'est pas comme vous, vous balancez de grandes affirmations bases sur des "impressions" du "bon sens" et le bouillie intellectuelle qu'on vous rabche  longueur de temps dans les mdias. Effectivement il a le tord d'aller un peu plus au fond des choses. Effectivement il a tord de corriger des chiffres (et puis c'est vrai quoi, 7 ou 20 c'est presque pareil...). Evidemment, c'est beaucoup plus simple de rester dans la pense dominante, a donne l'impression de toujours avoir raison.
> 
> Edit : j'ai oubli dans ma liste d'arguments d'autorit dont tu es si friands le "c'est-vrai-puisque-le-gendre-de-la-belle-soeur-de-la-crmire-du-village-de-la-boulangre-de-la-cousine-de-ma-soeur-en-est-l'exemple", argument que tu nous sors rgulirement.
> 
> Edit 2 : je vois que les amateurs de bouillie intellectuel sont au taquet sur les - 1 !


Euh non il a tord de critiquer aussi durement souviron34 et surtout je trouve la polmique un peu dbile.
Le propos de souviron tait de dire que l'poque a chang et que la structure de la socit  changer et donc se baser sur un programme d'il y a 50 ans tait une anerie.
Aprs si r0d veut rectifi un propos, il n'a pas obliger d'aggreser son interlocuteurs, surtout que les chiffres ne sont pas le rel sujet dans ce cadre.

Tiens j'ai faillit tre presque d'accord avec le prcdent message de deuches  ::):

----------


## GPPro

> Euh non il a tord de critiquer aussi durement souviron34 et surtout je trouve la polmique un peu dbile.
> Le propos de souviron tait de dire que l'poque a chang et que la structure de la socit  changer et donc se baser sur un programme d'il y a 50 ans tait une anerie.
> Aprs si r0d veut rectifi un propos, il n'a pas obliger d'aggreser son interlocuteurs, surtout que les chiffres ne sont pas le rel sujet dans ce cadre.
> 
> Tiens j'ai faillit tre presque d'accord avec le prcdent message de deuches


R0d a raison : l'ide qu'il dfend c'est que certaines ides (fausses) sont banalises parce que a arrange le discours dominant. De mme que de dire qu les chiffres a ne sert pas  grand chose, a arrange le discours dominant galement (enfin quand ils veulent videmment) voir le dbat rcent sur Zemmour avec Franois. O on te sort la bouche en coeur que oui ok les chiffres de zemmour sont faux (parce que toi tu lui as sorti 15 preuves qu'il a fini par admettre  son corps dfendant) mais l'ide qu'il dfend en se basant sur ces chiffres elle, elle est bonne...

----------


## Jon Shannow

Le dbat qui dcoule du post de Souviron et de la remarque de R0d, puis de son interprtation des propos de Souviron, est assez symptomatique de notre poque, o des chiffres remplacent l'analyse et o des statistiques remplacent le bon sens.

La vie relle est et les sentiments des gens sont balays par des statisticiens, des courbes et des donnes qui, en ralit de dmontrent rien d'autres que ce que l'on veut dmontrer.

Un exemple flagrant est l'INSEE. a fait des annes que cet organisme nous dmontre (chiffres  l'appui - donc forcment vrai) que notre niveau de vie augmente, que notre pouvoir d'achats est toujours en augmentation. Et pourtant, quand on interroge les gens, tous ont le sentiment de voir leur niveau de vie baisser, que leur pouvoir d'achat diminue. Sont cons ces gens ! Savent pas lire les chiffres ? Savent pas voir que SI les chiffres disent que a va dans un sens, c'est que c'est VRAI ! Et qu'importe ce qu'ils pensent, les chiffres sont l pour prouver qu'ils ont tort !
Les gouvernement, eux qui savent justement lire ces chiffres et les comprendre, basent leurs "politiques" sur ces chiffres, et on voit bien les rsultats. 

Je suis sr que si un chiffre vous disait, preuve de courbe et un moustachu en blouse blanche  l'appui, vous expliquait qu'en France, il n'y a pas un seul chien errant, vous le croiriez. On vous expliquerait que les chiens sans collier ne compte pas, d'ailleurs, sont-ce rellement des chiens ? 
Ma grand-mre disait : "Ne crois que ce que tu vois", aujourd'hui les gens ne crois que les chiffres qu'on leur prsente plutt que ce qu'ils voient tous les jours...

----------


## Zirak

Oui r0d a raison quand il dit cela, sauf que dans le cas prsent, Souviron ne se servait pas de chiffre pour prouver quoi que ce soit, c'tait un exemple  la louche pour dire  Deuche que la socit avait chang, il n'y avait mme rien  charge sur les ouvriers ou quoi que ce soit.

Donc oui dans le cas prsent, que cela soit 7 ou 20%, c'est clair qu'on s'en foutait royalement, maintenant, cela ne veut pas dire qu'il faut s'en foutre tout le temps, r0d a raison de le dire, mais il aurait pu tre moins virulent  l'encontre de Souviron qui n'utilisait pas ces chiffres dans ce but l.

Au final c'est juste un petit malentendu, je ne vois pas pourquoi vous vous prenez la tte la dessus, le message de Souviron tait plutt sans ambigut...

----------


## GPPro

> Oui r0d a raison quand il dit cela, sauf que dans le cas prsent, Souviron ne se servait pas de chiffre pour prouver quoi que ce soit, c'tait un exemple  la louche pour dire  Deuche que la socit avait chang, il n'y avait mme rien  charge sur les ouvriers ou quoi que ce soit.
> 
> Donc oui dans le cas prsent, que cela soit 7 ou 20%, c'est clair qu'on s'en foutait royalement, maintenant, cela ne veut pas dire qu'il faut s'en foutre tout le temps, r0d a raison de le dire, mais il aurait pu tre moins virulent  l'encontre de Souviron qui n'utilisait pas ces chiffres dans ce but l.
> 
> Au final c'est juste un petit malentendu, je ne vois pas pourquoi vous vous prenez la tte la dessus, le message de Souviron tait plutt sans ambigut...


Regarde le post de notre "ami" Jon et tu as une PARFAITE illustration de mon propos. A se demander s'il ne fait pas dans le trollage mme.

@Jon : si un chiffre te semble faux rien ne t'empche non plus de voir comment il est construit. A mes pour a faut se sortir les doigts du c** c'est sr, bon bah alors on va faire appel  la vraie vie des gens et au bon sens, hein, c'est tellement plus simple. Et l on touche  ce qui me gne le plus avec beaucoup d'entre vous : vouloir dire tout et n'importe quoi sur tous les sujets assorti d'une bonne dose de paresse intellectuelle.

----------


## deuche

> Regarde le post de notre "ami" Jon et tu as une PARFAITE illustration de mon propos. A se demander s'il ne fait pas dans le trollage mme.
> 
> @Jon : si un chiffre te semble faux rien ne t'empche non plus de voir comment il est construit. A mes pour a faut se sortir les doigts du c** c'est sr, bon bah alors on va faire appel  la vraie vie des gens et au bon sens, hein, c'est tellement plus simple. Et l on touche  ce qui me gne le plus avec beaucoup d'entre vous : vouloir dire tout et n'importe quoi sur tous les sujets assorti d'une bonne dose de paresse intellectuelle.



Exactement, ce n'est pas que les chiffres soient faux, c'est surtout l'interprtation qui en ait faites qui n'est pas exacte. Prenons par exemple le chmage. Le chiffre devrait dailleurs tomber aujourdhui.
Si je vous dis quil y a plus de 6 millions dinscrits  ple emploi, vous me croyez ou pas ? En revanche si je vous dit que le chiffre du chmage stablit au mois de juillet  un peu plus de 3,5 millions de personnes pour la catgorie A, vous tes dj plus enclin  me prendre au srieux.
En ralit ne sont srieux que les personnes qui se demandent si par hasard il y aurait des catgories dont on parle pas ou peu. 

Et je ne vous parle mme pas des donnes brute ou donnes cvs.
En ralit les chiffres de l'insee sont bons.

Ce sont les feignasses de journalistes qui en premier ne font pas leur boulot.

La ralit du chmage, ne prenant en compte que celles et ceux qui font l'effort de s'inscrire, fait qu'on peut effectivement estimer  plus de 6 millions le nombre de personnes qui en France devraient, dignement, travailler, sans grand risque de se tromper.

C'est--dire environ 20  25% de la population.
Ce n'est pas rien.

----------


## Jon Shannow

En fait, ce que vous ne comprenez pas, c'est qu'un chiffre ne veut rien dire. O plutt, devrais-je dire, veut tout dire et son contraire !

Ce qui est important c'est de savoir sur quelles bases il a t calcul, avec quels critres, ... Bref, ce sont les paramtres, qui sont importants, et ces paramtres ne sont que trs rarement, voire jamais dtaills et expliqus. L'exemple de Deuche avec les chiffres du chmage est signifiant. Le nombre de chmeurs reprsentent quoi ? C'est quoi ces "classes" de chmeurs ( rien que l'ide de classer les chmeurs me donne la nause) ? 

Dans le chiffre de R0d, c'est quoi un ouvrier ? Est-ce que la dfinition d'ouvrier en 1950 est la mme qu'aujourd'hui ? Bref, ce n'est pas tant de savoir si a 20% ou 5% ou 1% d'ouvriers en France, c'est de savoir s'il y a proportionnellement plus ou moins d'ouvriers en France aujourd'hui qu'en 1950. 

Mais, continuer  vous battre sur vos chiffres, y en a un qui continue de progresser et qui devrait vous interpeler, c'est le nombre de franais qui adhrent aux ides de Marine Le Pen, bon, ce n'est qu'un ressenti, dormez tranquilles...

----------


## fcharton2

> Le dbat qui dcoule du post de Souviron et de la remarque de R0d, puis de son interprtation des propos de Souviron, est assez symptomatique de notre poque, o des chiffres remplacent l'analyse et o des statistiques remplacent le bon sens.


Pas juste le bon sens, les ides aussi... 

Ca se voit dans tous les domaines. Les entreprises, publiques ou prives, sont gouvernes par des "ratios", la principale activit de leurs dirigeants (lus ou patrons) consiste  commenter des chiffres (plus ou moins bricols), et le dbat sur les sources et les faits a remplac le dbat d'ides. De plus en plus, on confond pense et calcul, intelligence et prcision, connaissance et anecdote, dans une espce de positivisme de bistrot.

C'est en gnral une mauvaise chose. Dans presque tous les domaines (mme en science), on perd en gnralit ce qu'on gagne en prcision. Un mathmaticien franais, Ren Thom, l'a trs joliment rsum en "tout ce qui est rigoureux est insignifiant". 

Mais c'est videmment plus facile.

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Pas juste le bon sens, les ides aussi... 
> 
> Ca se voit dans tous les domaines. Les entreprises, publiques ou prives, sont gouvernes par des "ratios", la principale activit de leurs dirigeants (lus ou patrons) consiste  commenter des chiffres (plus ou moins bricols), et le dbat sur les sources et les faits a remplac le dbat d'ides. De plus en plus, on confond pense et calcul, intelligence et prcision, connaissance et anecdote.
> 
> C'est en gnral une mauvaise chose. Dans presque tous les domaines (mme en science), on perd en gnralit ce qu'on gagne en prcision. Un mathmaticien franais, Ren Thom, l'a trs joliment rsum en "tout ce qui est rigoureux est insignifiant". 
> 
> Mais c'est videmment plus facile.
> 
> Francois


Comment (encore une fois) retourner une problmatique pour essayer de la mettre en raccord avec son petit discours. Si vous n'tes pas foutus d'tre rigoureux sur une donne facilement vrifiable comment pouvez vous prtendre tre rigoureux sur des concepts plus abstraits (ides) ? C'est _vous_ qui donnez dans la facilit en balanant de grandes phrases bases sur suppositions et affirmations et qui criez  la facilit ds que l'on vous sort du tangible (c'est vrai hein, y'a de plus en plus de franais qui se tournent vers Marine, ils l'ont dit chez JPP - l'animateur du 13h pas le footeux de notre jeunesse  ::mouarf:: ).

----------


## deuche

> C'est quoi c'est "classe" de chmeurs ( rien que l'ide de classer les chmeurs me donne la nause) ?


Ces classes de chmeurs sont autant de potentiel pour justement faire baisser le chiffre du chmage. Les catgories ont t revues, mais  l'poque o j'tais en recherche d'emploi, lors de mon entretien on m'avait demand si j'accepterai un emploi en cdd.

J'ai rpondu que j'tais  la recherche d'un emploi  temps plein et j'insistais sur le fait d'appartenir  la catgorie 1. La catgorie 2 tait,  l'poque, les personnes  la recherche d'un cdd. Aujourd'hui on a remagn les catgories mais le principe reste le mme. Par exemple j'ai d,  l'poque, faire des formations pipos. Quand je dis pipo, c'est qu'il n'existe pas de diffrences significatives dans le fait de retrouver un emploi avec ou sans ces formations. Simplement, pendant que vous faites cette formation, vous ne faites pas partie de la statistique. En revanche, des cabinets privs s'en mettaient plein les poches...

Cela n'a pas chang, tout comme les polmiques sur les radis. Les objectifs sur les radiations sont formidable. Par exemple, toujours  l'poque, pour radier quelqu'un vous lui envoyez une offre qui n'a rien  voir avec son profil. Si la personne, excde, ne renvoie pas le papier en cochant la case 'Ne correspond pas au profil recherch', vous tes radi. Encore une faon de faire baisser le chiffre du chmage

Donc effectivement les chiffres ne veulent rien dire tout pendant que vous ntes pas en mesure de les interprter correctement. Cest pourquoi il est toujours intressant de les croiser avec dautres indicateurs.

Par exemple aux USA le chmage baisse. Mais on constate que ce sont les emplois de moins de 16 heures par semaine qui explosent, tandis que les pleins temps  32h sont en forte diminution. Mais oui, si vous supprimez deux emplois  32h que vous remplacez par 3 emplois  16h vous avez diminu le chmage dune personne. En ralit vous venez de remplacer deux pleins temps par trois prcaires.

----------


## fcharton2

> Si vous n'tes pas foutus d'tre rigoureux sur une donne facilement vrifiable comment pouvez vous prtendre tre rigoureux sur des concepts plus abstraits (ides) ?


Comme on peut bien crire avec une orthographe imparfaite. Comme on a pu, pendant des sicles, faire de bonnes maths sans avoir formalis la logique, ou construire de bonnes machines tout en ayant une comprhension trs imparfaite de la physique sous-jacente. Comme on peut, dans nos secteurs, tre comptent sans bien manier le jargon et les concepts  la mode, ou sans avoir la certification idoine. 

Ce n'est pas parce que les donnes qui illustrent un raisonnement sont imprcises que celui ci devient faux.

Francois

----------


## el_slapper

> (.../...)Ce n'est pas parce que les donnes qui illustrent un raisonnement sont imprcises que celui ci devient faux.(.../...)


Il faut quand mme viter qu'elles soient compltement  l'Ouest - ce qui tait le cas des donnes de Souviron34. Le pire, c'est qu'il se serait abstenu de donner des chiffres, son raisonnement aurait t inattaquable : le monde a chang, et les solution du CNR ne peuvent plus s'appliquer telles quelles.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Le pire, c'est qu'il se serait abstenu de donner des chiffres, son raisonnement aurait t inattaquable : le monde a chang, et les solution du CNR ne peuvent plus s'appliquer telles quelles.


Et c'est l tout l'absurde de cette mentalit du tout chiffre ! On ne regarde pas si le raisonnement est juste, o si la personne  raison, mais uniquement les chiffres qu'elle donne. Et si c'est chiffres ont le malheur de ne pas tre juste, alors on jette le tout, sans plus chercher  comprendre...

----------


## Jipt

'lut !



> Comme on peut bien crire avec une orthographe imparfaite.


Je t'ai moins, pour ce qui prcde.
Et puis quoi encore, hein !

De toute faon, tu ne peux pas "bien" crire avec une orthographe "imparfaite", par dfinition...

----------


## Kropernic

...car je suis d'accord avec les deux camps.

Le fait qu'il y ait des chiffres approximatif/faux n'enlve pas forcment la validit du raisonnement.
Le fait qu'il y ait des chiffres approximatif/faux n'empche pas que l'on puisse rflchir sur le raisonnement propos.

Cependant, prenons l'exemple stupide suivant :J'ai 14 ans, je suis donc plus vieux que toi/vous.
Tu/vous vas/allez me rpondre que je dis de la merde.

Ce  quoi je rponds : "Ah zut, j'me suis tromp, c'est 41 et pas 14.  T'aurais pu comprendre quand mme."

.... Faut pas exagrer quoi...

Sur ce, je suis en cong jusqu'au 5.  A plus ^^

----------


## deuche

> le monde a chang, et les solution du CNR ne peuvent plus s'appliquer telles quelles.


Et pourquoi la retraite par rpartition ne pourrait pas s'appliquer tel qu'elle est actuellement par exemple ?
Et pourquoi n'y aurait-il pas de soins gratuits pour tous ?

Cela me fait penser aux USA, ils sont un trs bon exemple pour le cas de la scu, o Dmocrate et Rpublicain schangeaient de vifs propos sur le financement de la scu.

On parle alors d'environ 54 milliards de dollars.
Mais, si c'est si difficile de trouver 50 milliards pour la scu, dont 350 millions d'habitants vont pouvoir bnficier, comment font-ils pour trouver 1000 milliards pour financer leurs guerres ?

Tout cela n'est qu'une question de choix politique et uniquement politique. Encore faut-il que ces choix soient compatible avec les directives Europennes.
Mais,  nous est-ce qu'on nous demande notre avis ?

Il se trouve que nous avons hrit de certains points du CNR qu'il conviendrait de ne point perdre pour l'honneur de ceux qui se sont battus pour cela, pour l'honneur de la France, du moins pour celles et ceux qui y croient encore.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et pourquoi la retraite par rpartition ne pourrait pas s'appliquer tel qu'elle est actuellement par exemple ?
> Et pourquoi n'y aurait-il pas de soins gratuits pour tous ?


Heu, sans rflchir plus loin, je dirais : Augmentation de l'esprance de vie, moins d'actifs travaillant pour toujours plus de retraits, augmentation des frais de sant, taux de chmage qui entrane une faible assiette de revenus, ... Ce n'est que ce qui me passe rapidement par la tte mais rien que a te donne une ide de ce qui peux poser problme.

En 1950, on sortait d'une guerre mondiale, et y en avait eu une 20 ans plutt. Le nombre de retraits taient trs faibles, leur esprance de vie assez courte, il y avait un pays (et pas qu'un)  reconstruire, donc du travail  la pelle, bref des recettes bien plus importantes qu'aujourd'hui. De mme, pas de scanner, d'IRM, ... tout ce qui entrane un cot important. Pas de cancer, pas de SIDA, pas d'Alzheimer, pas de Parkinson (en tout cas pas de diagnostiques, et donc pas de soins lourds et couteux). 

Alors ? Ce retour vers le futur ?  :8-):

----------


## Zirak

> Heu, sans rflchir plus loin, je dirais : Augmentation de l'esprance de vie, moins d'actifs travaillant pour toujours plus de retraits, augmentation des frais de sant, taux de chmage qui entrane une faible assiette de revenus, ... Ce n'est que ce qui me passe rapidement par la tte mais rien que a te donne une ide de ce qui peux poser problme.
> 
> En 1950, on sortait d'une guerre mondiale, et y en avait eu une 20 ans plutt. Le nombre de retraits taient trs faibles, leur esprance de vie assez courte, il y avait un pays (et pas qu'un)  reconstruire, donc du travail  la pelle, bref des recettes bien plus importantes qu'aujourd'hui. De mme, pas de scanner, d'IRM, ... tout ce qui entrane un cot important. Pas de cancer, pas de SIDA, pas d'Alzheimer, pas de Parkinson (en tout cas pas de diagnostiques, et donc pas de soins lourds et couteux). 
> 
> Alors ? Ce retour vers le futur ?


Arrtes de rflchir pour rien, puisque l'UPR te dit que c'est possible  appliquer tel quel sans faire aucun calcul ni remaniement !!


Et sinon dans le CNR, il y est dit quoi  propos du droit  l'oubli et de la mise en place de bote noire chez les FAI pour espionner tout le monde ?  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Il faut quand mme viter qu'elles soient compltement  l'Ouest - ce qui tait le cas des donnes de Souviron34. Le pire, c'est qu'il se serait abstenu de donner des chiffres, son raisonnement aurait t inattaquable : le monde a chang, et les solution du CNR ne peuvent plus s'appliquer telles quelles.


euh

Puisqu'on parle de moi revenons quelques instants en arrire :

*NON ce n tait pas compltement  l'Ouest
*





> (et puis c'est vrai quoi, 7 ou 20 c'est presque pareil...). Evidemment, c'est beaucoup plus simple de rester dans la pense dominante, a donne l'impression de toujours avoir raison.





> Et l on touche  ce qui me gne le plus avec beaucoup d'entre vous : vouloir dire tout et n'importe quoi sur tous les sujets assorti d'une bonne dose de paresse intellectuelle.


Ce que j'ai dit trs exactement tait :




> Donc dire que vouloir appliquer, en 2017, dans un pays de 67 millions d'habitants.... qui ne compte que 13% d'agriculteurs et 7% d'ouvriers (_ la louche_), et 70% d'employs du tertiaire... un programme pour un pays de 40 millions d'habitants, avec 40% d'agriculteurs, 30% d'ouvriers.... est pour le moins lger, c'est insulter les rsistants ?????


Si vous savez lire, j'ai donc dit "_70% de tertiaire et 20% de ouvriers+agriculteurs_"..


Or, le lien INSEE fourni par _r0d_ donne :




> ouvriers (y compris agricoles) : 13.1 %
> agriculteurs : 0.9%
> 
> employs : 16.5 %
> professions intermdiaires : 13%
> cadres/professions sup. : 8.7%
> artisans/commercants : 3.3%
> 
> inactifs ayant dj travaill : 30.7%
> autres sans activit professionnelle : 13.8%


Si donc je compte bien on a 14% (ouvriers+agriculteurs) et 37.3% de tertiaires et 44.5 % d'inactifs...



Maintenant, je cherche ailleurs dans des documents, et je trouve :

http://www.insee.fr/fr/themes/docume...d=0&id=3071%C2




> Ainsi, plus de quatre ouvriers sur cinq sont des hommes, tandis que prs de quatre employs sur cinq sont des femmes. Les premiers ont peu  peu laiss la place aux secondes alors que, pendant plus dun sicle, louvrier a t la grande figure de notre socit. Cest aprs la Seconde guerre mondiale que le nombre douvriers crot le plus vite : en 1962, ils sont 7,4 millions (dont 0,8 million douvriers agricoles), soit 39 % de la population en emploi (graphique 2). Aujourdhui, on ne recense gure plus de 6 millions douvriers, soit moins dun emploi sur quatre.





> En revanche, depuis le dbut des annes soixante, les professions salaries non ouvrires ont progress de faon continue. La part des employs saccrot de dix points (18,3 % en 1962, 28,4 % en 2007), mme si elle semble plafonner depuis le tournant des annes 2000. Le poids des professions intermdiaires progresse de prs de 14 points (de 11,1 %  24,8 %) et celui des cadres de plus de 11 points (de 4,7 %  15,8 %)


Le graphique #2 est parlant...


http://keepschool.com/fiches-de-cour...puis-1945.html




> En face, le monde urbain connat un fort dveloppement  la faveur de l'exode rural. Il reprsente 53% des Franais en 1956 et 73% en 1975. Au sein de ce monde urbain, le secteur secondaire reste assez stable avec un trs lgre augmentation (il passe de 33% de la population en 1953  37% en 1973). Le monde ouvrier se dissocie entre techniciens et ouvriers qualifis dont le genre de vie se rapproche de celui des classes moyennes, alors qu'OS et manuvres ont des revenus bas et de faibles qualifications. Les syndicats traditionnels ont donc bien du mal  fdrer cette classe ouvrire protiforme.
> 
> Le fait le plus marquant reste la perce du tertiaire : 35, 4% des actifs en 1954 ; 51, 4% en 1975. Les employs sont 17, 7% des actifs en 1975. Ils ont beaucoup de points communs avec les ouvriers, mais sont plus satisfaits de leur condition (statut social, plus de scurit et d'espoir de promotion sociale). Les cadres moyens ont doubl leur importance de 1954  1975 (12, 7%) ; ils ne sont toujours pas satisfaits des responsabilits limites qui leur sont accordes et  ce titre se sont sentis solidaires de la manifestation tudiante de 1968. Les cadres suprieurs et professions librales (6, 5% en 1975) ont aussi doubl. Mieux duqus, une minorit s'en dgage et forme le classe dirigeante.



https://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monde_...ce_depuis_1945



> aujourd'hui, il n'y a gure plus d'un million d'exploitants agricoles en France, reprsentant  peine 4 % de la population active alors qu'ils taient 10 millions dactifs agricoles en 1945


(10 millions soit 25% de la population, hein ??)


http://www.scribd.com/doc/152918780/...ulation#scribd




> Bouleversement en 50 ans*: dclin de lagriculture sacclre aprs la deuxime guerre mondiale. 5% des actifs aujourdhui, mais *hausse des services (70% des actifs)* et baisse de lindustrie aprs une hausse qui culmine au dbut des annes 70 (aujourdhui 24%)
> Priode charnire des annes 30*: les trois secteurs au mme niveau*!


C'est ce qu'on enseigne aux futurs profs, hein ???


https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&rct=j...03388427,d.aWw



> Secteur primaire*: perte demploi trs importante*: *37.9% des actifs en 1946, 6.1% en 1990**: rvolution *silencieuse* de lagriculture avec mcanisation et remembrement,  exode rural*: 1 actif nourrit 5 personnes en 1945 et 30 en 1980.cf H Mendras, La fin des paysans 
>  -  Secteur secondaire*: Un monde ouvrier fort pendant les trente glorieuses (presque 40% des emplois) puis secteur en diminution (le plus touch par la crise des annes 70 et les fermetures dusines*: textile, sidrurgie*...et par la dlocalisation) 
>  -  Secteur tertiaire*: augmentation continue sur toute la priode et trs forte*: multipli par deux*: a*utour de 30% des actifs en 1945 pour plus de 60% dans les annes 90**: banques, commerce, fonctionnaires, mtiers des loisirs, du tourisme etc*;.  La France sest clairement tertiarise


Bon j'en ai marre de chercher, mais NON mes chiffres n'taient pas faux... Les proportions agriculteurs/ouvriers inverses, mais PAS la proportion tertiaire/autres..

----------


## Jipt

> "Ah zut, j'me suis tromp, c'est 41 et pas 14."


 ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::  Tu fais ton deuche ?  ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::   ::ptdr::  

Et quand je dis qu'_on ne peut pas "bien" crire avec une orthographe "imparfaite", par dfinition..._ et la preuve ci-dessus, ben j'me fais moinser, et sans explications  ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::   ::mouarf::   ::ptdr::  

Pas grave du tout !

----------


## GPPro

> Tu fais ton deuche ?    
> 
> Et quand je dis qu'_on ne peut pas "bien" crire avec une orthographe "imparfaite", par dfinition..._ et la preuve ci-dessus, ben j'me fais moinser, et sans explications     
> 
> Pas grave du tout !


C'est de ta faute aussi, tu critiques les grands penseurs de DVP...

----------


## Gooby

Je pense que le dbat a tourn vers quelque chose qui n'a rien  voir avec le propos de base. Ce que r0d disait, en tout cas je le pense, c'est que ce chiffre erron du nombre d'ouvriers est une chose assez symptomatique d'un matraquage idologique de la classe dominante. Dans le fond on en a rien  taper de l'imprcision du chiffre, c'est juste qu'aux yeux de r0d il reprsentait justement une victoire du KKKapitalisme sur le peuple, que des gens puissent inconsciemment pensait que le chiffre tait si bas, parce que c'est un message qui est grandement diffus un peu partout. Quand il parlait d'une propagande  combattre, je ne pense pas qu'il identifiait Souviron comme un fervent dfenseur du capitalisme _et caetera_, mais plutt quinconsciemment il avait t le relai malgr lui d'un message politique de propagande. 
Mais est-ce que c'est vraiment important en fin de compte?

T'faon l'heure de l'apro approche...

----------


## souviron34

> mais plutt quinconsciemment il avait t le relai malgr lui d'un message politique de propagande.



Et c'est exactement contre a que je m'insurgeais  propos de son message..


Comme le montrent les chiffres de l'INSEE que lui-mme cite..

Mon propos n'tait pas dans la proportion d'ouvriers, mais dans le dsquilibre dans la comparaison entre une socit o ouvriers+paysans reprsentaient 70% (1945) avec une socit o le tertiaire reprsente 70% (2017)..




Qu'il se soit accroch sur ce chiffre tait tout  fait rvlateur justement (_le proltariat et toussa_).. J'avais bien prcis " la louche", et pour moi c'tait un ordre de grandeur, rien de plus..  Rien  voir avec quoi que ce soit que j'aurais entendu ici ou l.... Comme dj dit je n'entend ni ne lis rien.. Et insinuer que je sortirais un chiffre parce que j'aurais t brainwash par les lites et mdias et leur propagande est faire bien peu de cas de ma capacit individuelle de raisonnement et d'observation, ainsi que de critique..


A l'heure des calculettes, il semble que le moindre chiffre doive tre sourc, exact, etc etc...  ::roll::   alors que tout le monde sait qu'on fait dire ce qu'on veut aux statistiques.. et que juste la question ou les conditions vont changer la signification desdits chiffres..



Maintenant, moi je veux bien, hein.. Mais je souponne que envoyer tous nos jeunes monter des murs et creuser des tranches  la main pour le renouvellement des rseaux d'gout ou travailler dans des usines de sidrurgie, ou des mines de charbon, en 3*8 ne serait pas du got de tout le monde....  :;):

----------


## GPPro

> Et c'est exactement contre a que je m'insurgeais  propos de son message..
> 
> 
> Comme le montrent les chiffres de l'INSEE que lui-mme cite..
> 
> Mon propos n'tait pas dans la proportion d'ouvriers, mais dans le dsquilibre dans la comparaison entre une socit o ouvriers+paysans reprsentaient 70% (1945) avec une socit o le tertiaire reprsente 70% (2017)..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


T'as vraiment rien compris... Peut-tre que le fond du problme est justement de faire comprendre aux gens que la propagande consiste  dire que le tertiaire ce n'est pas du proltariat.

----------


## GPPro

> Mais est-ce que c'est vraiment important en fin de compte?


Oui a l'est. Parce que quand tu dfends un discours diffrent du discours maintream (le capitalisme / libralisme c'est beau grce  a on sera toujours heureux) tu passes ton temps  lutter contre ce genre "d'approximations" qui aident  faire gober ledit discours.

Mais comme je l'ai mis dans ma rponse ci-dessus, la vraie question est sur l'application du diviser pour rgner.

Edit waouh j'ai  peine le temps de poster ma rponse que j'ai dj pris un -1, les tocards du forum sont au taquet ds le lundi matin !!!

----------


## deuche

> Heu, sans rflchir plus loin, je dirais : Augmentation de l'esprance de vie, moins d'actifs travaillant pour toujours plus de retraits, augmentation des frais de sant, taux de chmage qui entrane une faible assiette de revenus, ... Ce n'est que ce qui me passe rapidement par la tte mais rien que a te donne une ide de ce qui peux poser problme.



C'est sr que vu comme a il convient de travailler plus et plus longtemps.
Bien faisons un retour en arrire et imagine qu'au dbut des annes 60 le ministre de l'agriculture de l'poque face la dclaration suivante :

 Mes chers concitoyens, l'heures est grave. Notre dmographie est en croissance tandis que la main duvre, la force de travail des ouvriers agricole est en constante diminution. Selon les calculs du ministre, nous devrions atteindre une rupture de notre suffisance alimentaire dici cinq ans au grand maximum.  

Les faits montrent queffectivement la main duvre na fait que baisser, la population augmenter. Sur la base de ce raisonnement qui est lexacte rplique de celui de Jon, je vous demande donc pourquoi il n'y a pas eu de problme de famine ou de baisse de productivit agricole en France et pourquoi la retraite par rpartition pourrait tre encore le bon systme ?

----------


## Jipt

> imagine qu'au dbut des annes 60 le ministre de l'agriculture de l'poque *face* la dclaration suivante :


du bien connu verbe *facer*. Bravo, deuche, a part fort en dbut de semaine !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est sr que vu comme a il convient de travailler plus et plus longtemps.
> Bien faisons un retour en arrire et imagine qu'au dbut des annes 60 le ministre de l'agriculture de l'poque face la dclaration suivante :
> 
>  Mes chers concitoyens, l'heures est grave. Notre dmographie est en croissance tandis que la main duvre, la force de travail des ouvriers agricole est en constante diminution. Selon les calculs du ministre, nous devrions atteindre une rupture de notre suffisance alimentaire dici cinq ans au grand maximum.  
> 
> Les faits montrent queffectivement la main duvre na fait que baisser, la population augmenter. Sur la base de ce raisonnement qui est lexacte rplique de celui de Jon, je vous demande donc pourquoi il n'y a pas eu de problme de famine ou de baisse de productivit agricole en France et pourquoi la retraite par rpartition pourrait tre encore le bon systme ?


T'es srieux, ou c'est juste du foutage de gueule de premire ?  ::weird::

----------


## Gooby

> snip


Je pense que tu n'as pas bien compris ce que je voulais dire. Peut tre mon message n'tait-il pas clair.

----------


## ManusDei

> T'es srieux, ou c'est juste du foutage de gueule de premire ?


Il tente la mthode Morano pour tre connu des mdias.

----------


## Zirak

> C'est sr que vu comme a il convient de travailler plus et plus longtemps.
> Bien faisons un retour en arrire et imagine qu'au dbut des annes 60 le ministre de l'agriculture de l'poque face la dclaration suivante :
> 
>  Mes chers concitoyens, l'heures est grave. Notre dmographie est en croissance tandis que la main duvre, la force de travail des ouvriers agricole est en constante diminution. Selon les calculs du ministre, nous devrions atteindre une rupture de notre suffisance alimentaire dici cinq ans au grand maximum.  
> 
> Les faits montrent queffectivement la main duvre na fait que baisser, la population augmenter. Sur la base de ce raisonnement qui est lexacte rplique de celui de Jon, je vous demande donc pourquoi il n'y a pas eu de problme de famine ou de baisse de productivit agricole en France et pourquoi la retraite par rpartition pourrait tre encore le bon systme ?


J'ai pas tout suivi, entre le ministre de l'agriculture, la famine et les retraites... 

Pour la famine c'est simple : on a automatis, industrialis, "pesticid" et augment les importations (le tout en baissant considrablement la qualit et en diminuant le nombre d'agriculteur, donc oui la "productivit" n'a pas baisse mais comme  l'usine, on a mis pas mal de monde au chmage, cela ne s'est pas fait sans heurt).

Pour les retraites par rpartition, personnellement, je pense que c'est un bon systme, mais qu'effectivement, il faut soit le mettre  jour (tu ne peux pas continuer  verser  taux constant (ou en augmentant pour suivre un minimum l'inflation)  une population qui aura bientt plus d'inactifs que d'actifs, alors que c'tait l'inverse  l'poque du CNR), soit ne pas s'tonner de voir ses impts s'envoler.

Pour verser quelque chose, il faut bien le percevoir avant dans tous les cas.

Aprs oui, il y a surement moyen de garder le systme sans le toucher en faisant des coupes budgtaires ailleurs (mais o ? Et sans se mettre encore X % de la population  dos), mais cela ne semble pas au got du jour pour les politiciens comme d'habitude.

----------


## GPPro

> J'ai pas tout suivi, entre le ministre de l'agriculture, la famine et les retraites... 
> 
> Pour la famine c'est simple : on a automatis, industrialis, "pesticid" et augment les importations (le tout en baissant considrablement la qualit et en diminuant le nombre d'agriculteur, donc oui la "productivit" n'a pas baisse mais comme  l'usine, on a mis pas mal de monde au chmage, cela ne s'est pas fait sans heurt).
> 
> Pour les retraites par rpartition, personnellement, je pense que c'est un bon systme, mais qu'effectivement, il faut soit le mettre  jour (tu ne peux pas continuer  verser  taux constant (ou en augmentant pour suivre un minimum l'inflation)  une population qui aura bientt plus d'inactifs que d'actifs, alors que c'tait l'inverse  l'poque du CNR), soit ne pas s'tonner de voir ses impts s'envoler.
> 
> Pour verser quelque chose, il faut bien le percevoir avant dans tous les cas.
> 
> Aprs oui, il y a surement moyen de garder le systme sans le toucher en faisant des coupes budgtaires ailleurs (mais o ? Et sans se mettre encore X % de la population  dos), mais cela ne semble pas au got du jour pour les politiciens comme d'habitude.


Sinon y'a plus simple hein : buter quelques vieux.

----------


## deuche

Les gains de productivits sont tels que l'on peut supporter bien plus de retraits qu'on voudrait nous le faire croire.

Imaginez un instant que la main d'oeuvre dans l'industrie soit compltement remplace par des robots. Est-ce qu'il serait alors judicieux d'expliquer  la population qu'il faut travailler plus et plus longtemps sous prtexte que la dmographie ne nous est pas favorable ?

Juste pour appuyer votre reflexion, Apple est en train de remplacer 1 million d'employs par 1 million de robots. Plus proche de chez nous, les effectifs de l'industie automobile ont presque t divis par deux en dix ans avec la mme capacit de production...

La productivit est une variable d'ajustement qu'il conviendrait de prendre en compte  sa juste valeur.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Sinon y'a plus simple hein : buter quelques vieux.


T'as raison ! Les vieux c'est tellement chiants, qu'on devrait les tuer  la naissance !  :8-):

----------


## Zirak

> Les gains de productivits sont tels que l'on peut supporter bien plus de retraits qu'on voudrait nous le faire croire.
> 
> Imaginez un instant que la main d'oeuvre dans l'industrie soit compltement remplace par des robots. Est-ce qu'il serait alors judicieux d'expliquer  la population qu'il faut travailler plus et plus longtemps sous prtexte que la dmographie ne nous est pas favorable ?
> 
> Juste pour appuyer votre reflexion, Apple est en train de remplacer 1 million d'employs par 1 million de robots. Plus proche de chez nous, les effectifs de l'industie automobile ont presque t divis par deux en dix ans avec la mme capacit de production...
> 
> La productivit est une variable d'ajustement qu'il conviendrait de prendre en compte  sa juste valeur.



Mais tu dcouvres le monde rel ou quoi ? 

Bien sr qu' la base, l'automatisation / l'industrialisation c'tait pour viter les tches pnibles physiquement, mais on en a fait un procd servant uniquement  faire gagner plus d'argent aux personnes bien places, mais c'est partout pareil, dans tous les pays dvelopps, en France, dans l'UE et hors UE, aux USA, dans les BRICS, etc. etc.

On sait tous qu'il y a quelque chose de pourri au royaume du Capital (William si tu nous regardes !), et que dans la plus belle des utopies, les robots bosseraient  notre place, et que pendant ce temps, on passerait le notre  faire ce que l'on veut, car tout serait gratuit. 

Sauf que le matin le rveil sonne, et qu'il faut repartir au travail pour ceux qui ont la chance d'en avoir un. Et a, mme en sortant de l'UE, ce n'est pas prt de changer... 

Donc si cela peut te faire plaisir :

- oui tu as raison, ce n'est pas normal.
- oui tu as raison, cela devrait tre diffrent.
- non, ce n'est pas prt de changer, tout simplement car il faudrait une rvolution au niveau mondial pour que cela arrive...

----------


## ManusDei

> Bien sr qu' la base, l'automatisation / l'industrialisation c'tait pour viter les tches pnibles physiquement, mais on en a fait un procd servant uniquement  faire gagner plus d'argent aux personnes bien places, mais c'est partout pareil, dans tous les pays dvelopps, en France, dans l'UE et hors UE, aux USA, dans les BRICS, etc. etc.


Si par les personnes bien places tu veux dire la population franaise, oui, tu as raison (combien de maisons n'ont pas de tlviseur aujourd'hui, voire de tlviseurs ?).

----------


## GPPro

> Si par les personnes bien places tu veux dire la population franaise, oui, tu as raison (combien de maisons n'ont pas de tlviseur aujourd'hui, voire de tlviseurs ?).


Tu considres la tlvision comme un bienfait de la socit ? Intressant.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Si par les personnes bien places tu veux dire la population franaise, oui, tu as raison (combien de maisons n'ont pas de tlviseur aujourd'hui, voire de tlviseurs ?).


Je ne comprends pas ce que tu veux dire, l ?  ::weird::

----------


## Gooby

Il veut dire, je pense, que les occidentaux _dans leur ensemble_ (y compris ce que l'on considre comme pauvre en occident) ont profit de l'industrialisation.

----------


## deuche

> que dans la plus belle des utopies, les robots bosseraient  notre place, et que pendant ce temps, on passerait le notre  faire ce que l'on veut, car tout serait gratuit.


Nous ne passons pas notre temps  faire ce que nous voulons, mais au moins, nos enfants ne sont pas obligs d'aller ramasser des pommes de terre dans les champs ou du charbon dans les mines ds lge de quinze ans. C'est cela qu amener la productivit. Et c'est cette mme productivit, qui repousse lge de notre entre dans la vie active qui doit nous amener  rflchir sur lge du dpart en retraite.

Pourquoi,  votre avis, le bac est de plus en plus facile  obtenir, pourquoi  votre avis il y a de plus en plus d'lves qui ont un bac+5 ? Intelligent nos parents l'taient, peut-tre mme plus que nous. Mais dans les annes 60 il fallait de la main d'uvre d'o des preuves difficiles de baccalaurat. Aujourdhui on nous explique quil faut travailler plus longtemps, alors que dans les faits les employs sont pousss  la porte ds lge de cinquante-cinq ans avec un plan de dpart dont le cot sera absorb par les gains de la productivit restante.

Les faits montrent que nous ne sommes pas oblig de bosser comme des stakhanovistes alors que tout porte  croire le contraire lorsquon coute le discours de certains.

----------


## ManusDei

> Il veut dire, je pense, que les occidentaux _dans leur ensemble_ (y compris ce que l'on considre comme pauvre en occident) ont profit de l'industrialisation.


Oui. Maintenant on trouve facilement plus d'crans que de personnes dans un foyer moyen, l'eau courante partout, l'elec le gaz etc...
Une bonne partie de la population franaise possde un lave-linge, un sche-linge ou un lave-vaisselle (et pas besoin de s'appeler Dassault pour possder les 3), bref on a jamais t aussi riches matriellement, mme si les carts de richesse se sont trs largement accrus.

On est en passe de faire d'internet un droit, au mme titre que l'eau courante... donc c'est qu'on en a les moyens.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il veut dire, je pense, que les occidentaux _dans leur ensemble_ (y compris ce que l'on considre comme pauvre en occident) ont profit de l'industrialisation.


Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi il insiste sur le "franais" ! A croire que seuls les franais ont profit de la robotisation sans consquence. En gros, Manus Dei semble dire que la robotisation a profit aux franais et uniquement aux franais, que les autres n'ont soit pas profits des bienfaits de la robotisation, soit ils sont subi plus de consquences nfastes. En gros, les franais seraient les nantis du monde.

----------


## deuche

La France est l'un des pays o la productivit est la plus leve (tait?) au monde.
Nous avons donc profit, effectivement, d'une modernit que l'on ne trouvait pas dans beaucoup d'autres pays.

----------


## souviron34

> Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi il insiste sur le "franais" ! A croire que seuls les franais ont profit de la robotisation sans consquence. En gros, Manus Dei semble dire que la robotisation a profit aux franais et uniquement aux franais, que les autres n'ont soit pas profits des bienfaits de la robotisation, soit ils sont subi plus de consquences nfastes. En gros, les franais seraient les nantis du monde.



euh.. Jon t'as mang un truc pas frais ce matin ?   ::aie:: 

Je crois juste qu'il cite la France parce que l'crasante majorit des gens qui discutent sur ce fil sont franais, que _deuche_ parle de la France, etc etc..







> - non, ce n'est pas prt de changer, tout simplement car il faudrait une rvolution au niveau mondial pour que cela arrive...


Mais mme avec une rvolution mondiale a ne changerait STRICTEMENT rien..
Y'a un moment o y en auraient qui travailleraient et d'autres pas...  certains avec des boulots plus pnibles que d'autres..

Bref, l'utopie ou PERSONNE ne ferait rien et on passerait notre temps  regarder des films ou lire des bouquins (_ouwuwu !! la belle perspective !!_) n'est qu'une construction de l'imagination et le restera TOUJOURS...


(_d'ailleurs, c'est absolument gnial, de n'avoir rien  faire que des "loisirs"" . .Je vous le conseille : arrtez-vous; l, maintenant... Je suis sr que vous avez de quoi tenir quelques mois.. Exprimentez.. Ca vaut la peine .._)







> Nous ne passons pas notre temps  faire ce que nous voulons, mais au moins, nos enfants ne sont pas obligs d'aller ramasser des pommes de terre dans les champs ou du charbon dans les mines ds lge de quinze ans. C'est cela qu amener la productivit. Et c'est cette mme productivit, qui repousse lge de notre entre dans la vie active qui doit nous amener  rflchir sur lge du dpart en retraite.
> 
> Pourquoi,  votre avis, le bac est de plus en plus facile  obtenir, pourquoi  votre avis il y a de plus en plus d'lves qui ont un bac+5 ? Intelligent nos parents l'taient, peut-tre mme plus que nous. Mais dans les annes 60 il fallait de la main d'uvre d'o des preuves difficiles de baccalaurat. Aujourdhui on nous explique quil faut travailler plus longtemps, alors que dans les faits les employs sont pousss  la porte ds lge de cinquante-cinq ans avec un plan de dpart dont le cot sera absorb par les gains de la productivit restante.
> 
> Les faits montrent que nous ne sommes pas oblig de bosser comme des stakhanovistes alors que tout porte  croire le contraire lorsquon coute le discours de certains.


Donc il est bien qu'il y ait 24% de chomage chez les jeunes, 13% chez les plus de 50 ans ?? De quoi se plaint-on, c'est ca que tu dis ??

----------


## deuche

> Donc il est bien qu'il y ait 24% de chomage chez les jeunes, 13% chez les plus de 50 ans ?? De quoi se plaint-on, c'est a que tu dis ??


Pas exactement. Je ne dis pas que c'est bien que d'avoir 24% de chmage chez les jeunes.
Je dis que pour reculer le chmage chez les jeunes, l'tat franais a recul l'ge d'entre des jeunes sur le march du travail en mettant en place un niveau de diplme toujours plus facile  obtenir. Il en va de mme pour les sniors. La productivit est telle qu'aujourd'hui l'exprience ne pse plus beaucoup face  une machine. Les anciens coutant plus cher, il leurs est pri de bien vouloir partir au plus vite.

Plus exactement, je dis que le chmage est une composante naturelle qui devrait tre vcu comme un progrs social plutt que comme une rgression.
Pour tre trs clair, disons que je dis oui au progrs et non aux dlocalisations qui viennent alourdir un phnomne qui na pas besoin dtre amplifi. 
Pour radiquer le chmage, il suffirait juste de la rendre illgal et den faire supporter le poids et le financement total aux entreprises plus un petit bonus. Croyez-moi, ce nest pas alors vers 35h que le Medef rflchirait mais plutt 32 voire 28. Mais au contraire de cela, on bosse chaque jour un peu plus pour les intrts du capital, nous souffrons tous du syndrome du larbin et on devrait sestimer heureux avec cette merde quand les multinationales tire une grosse partie de leurs bnfices grce  l'optimisation fiscale.

----------


## ManusDei

> En gros, Manus Dei semble dire que la robotisation a profit aux franais et uniquement aux franais, que les autres n'ont soit pas profits des bienfaits de la robotisation, soit ils sont subi plus de consquences nfastes.


En fait je voulais pas faire la liste des pays vu qu'elle est longue, donc je me suis content des franais. Dsol.



> (_d'ailleurs, c'est absolument gnial, de n'avoir rien  faire que des "loisirs"" . .Je vous le conseille : arrtez-vous; l, maintenant... Je suis sr que vous avez de quoi tenir quelques mois.. Exprimentez.. Ca vaut la peine .._)


Ma copine a fait 6-8 mois de chmage  une poque, elle tait invivable au bout de quelques mois. Je me contenterais de cette exprimentation  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En fait je voulais pas faire la liste des pays vu qu'elle est longue, donc je me suis content des franais. Dsol.


Il aurait alors t aussi simple de parler des pays industrialiss, en mettant la France en exemple, ... M'enfin comme l'a dit Souviron, je suis grognon aujourd'hui !  ::aie:: 

La socit des loisirs, c'est ce que nous vivons actuellement. Moins de temps de travail, plus de possibilit de faire autres choses que les btes tches mnagres (d'ailleurs c'est incroyable le nombre de personnes qui font faire leur mnage et leur repassage, voire mme leur vaisselle  :8O: ). Les gens "profitent" d'un systme perverti qui leur procure la possibilit d'avoir des loisirs (mme et surtout si vous tes sans emploi, avec des rductions sur tout et tout le temps, des assocs gratuites, des prix rduits sur tout - une amie me disait qu'elle n'avait jamais t autant  la piscine que quand elle tait au chmage, du fait que c'tait gratuit ! Elle a repris un boulot  mi-temps et mme si elle a du temps libre, la piscine c'est trop chre maintenant - mais je ne parle pas d'assistanat, non non non ! sinon ce serait de la mauvaise pensance ).

Temps qu'on a des loisirs et de la merde  bouffer, on continue  chanter les deux pieds dans le fumier...

----------


## Zirak

Parce que vous comparez le chmage et le fait de ne plus avoir  aller travailler ? Mais cela n'a rien  voir du tout...

Bien sr que lorsque tu es au chmage, au bout d'un moment tu deviens invivable, mais ce n'est pas parce que tu ne sais plus quoi faire (quelqu'un qui ne sait plus quoi faire, c'est qu'il y met vraiment de la mauvaise volont je suis dsol), mais parce que "faire" cot un certain prix, que tu ne peux pas forcment te permettre du fait d'tre sans emploi, et surtout car le reste de la socit autour de toi, te le remets constamment dans la tte que tu es chmeur, que tu "profites" de la socit (mme si c'est beau puisqu'on cotise pour toucher ce chmage), qu'on est pas un "vrai citoyen qui participe  l'effort de guerre" (si je puis dire...), etc. etc.

Donc oui au bout d'un moment, tu commences forcment  tre sous pression, et cela te soule de "rester  rien faire", pas forcment car tu ne sais plus quoi faire, mais parce que tu vas encore tre jug que tu ne fais rien (aprs je ne dis pas a pour la copine de ManusDei spcialement hein  ::D: ).

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que vous comparez deux situations diffrentes, entre le chmage dans un monde o le travail est une norme / obligation, et un monde o le boulot serait fait par des robots.


Si cette augmentation de productivit servait  faire travailler les gens 28h par semaine au lieu de 35/39, je suis sr qu'on aurait pas tellement de gens  se plaindre de s'ennuyer chez eux... 

Sauf que a, cela demande de revoir tout le systme conomique, car oui, si on reste tel quel, et que au final on ne paie  chacun QUE ses 28h, bah forcment, une norme partie de la population n'aurait pas de quoi vivre ou on aurait pas de quoi le financer au choix.

----------


## souviron34

> Parce que vous comparez le chmage et le fait de ne plus avoir  aller travailler ? Mais cela n'a rien  voir du tout...
> .


Bien d'accord..

Cependant "_L'oisivet est la mre de tous les vices_" ...


C'est bien pour a que je dis : essayez volontairement...  ::P: 


Vous avez bien de quoi tenir quelques mois..

Ou regardez autour de vous, les gens  la retraite.. (_ part les 2 ou 3 premires annes_).  Je suis sr que vous vous bahirez devant le nombre d'heures passes devant la tl,  jouer  des jeux sur ordi, ou  s'emmerder... Et me dites pas que c'est parce qu'ils sont "vieux".. Essayez...


Et mme sans parler de socit d'aujourd'hui, on serait alors dans une socit gre par des robots.. Dj qu'aujourd'hui on a des problmes d'obsit, de vue, de manque d'exercice physique, etc, j'imagine alors bien une mutation de l'espce : un gros ventre avec des embryons de bras et de jambes, des yeux de myope qui ne voient pas  3 mtres. Des gros "blobs"...  J'avoue tre en attente d'une telle socit..  ::aie::  ::mrgreen:: 

Et ne me dites pas "on ferait de l'exercice"... Vous passeriez 8 mois de vacances par an  marcher ?? Ah oui.. Y'aurait le robot qui te ferait bouger les jambes...

Honntement c'est comme pour tout : on apprcie la nuit parce qu'il y a le jour (_et rciproquement_), on apprcie le soleil parce qu'on sait comment c'est quand il pleut, on apprcie son couple parce qu'on est pas 24h/24 ensemble, on apprcie le sexe parce qu'on le fait pas 24h/24, on apprcie le sport parce qu'on en fait pas tout le temps, on apprcie les climats tropicaux parce qu on y est pas tous les jours (_pas de saisons et pluie  la mme heure tous les jours, 365 jours par an_), on apprcie les amis parce qu'on les a pas tout le temps, on apprcie un bon repas ou une bonne bouteille parce que c'est pas ce qu'on prend tous les jours, on apprcie les vacances parce que a change... 

Si on tait "perptuellement" en vacances on n'apprcierait pas du tout

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Et mme sans parler de socit d'aujourd'hui, on serait alors dans une socit gre par des robots.. Dj qu'aujourd'hui on a des problmes d'obsit, de vue, de manque d'exercice physique, etc, j'imagine alors bien une mutation de l'espce : un gros ventre avec des embryons de bras et de jambes, des yeux de myope qui ne voient pas  3 mtres. Des gros "blobs"... J'avoue tre en attente d'une telle socit..


Un peu comme dans le film de Pixar, Wall-e ! C'est vrai que a donne envie...  ::aie::

----------


## GPPro

Autant de formatage c'est impressionnant  ::mouarf:: 

Et encore une fois, j'adore comme Souviron pense que ses opinions font force de loi  :;):

----------


## Invit

> Bref, l'utopie ou PERSONNE ne ferait rien et on passerait notre temps  regarder des films ou lire des bouquins (ouwuwu !! la belle perspective !!) n'est qu'une construction de l'imagination et le restera TOUJOURS...


Et la musique, la danse, le thtre, le sport, l'associatif... Peut-tre mme qu'il y en a qui travailleront de leur propre chef !

Le problme c'est qu'au lieu d'imaginer une socit avec moins ou sans travail, tu prends les week-end du travailleur lambda et tu l'tires en disant "regardez comment a sera (spoiler : a sera nul)". Cette faon de voir les choses a plusieurs dfauts :
- oui, le week-end on glande beaucoup. Mais quand t'as pass 40h a bosser dans la semaine (sans compter la pause dj et le temps de transport, sinon on est  plutt  50h / semaine de temps "non libre"), c'est dur de trouver l'nergie de faire plus que glander.
- un "vrai" loisir, a prend du temps. Vu que le week-end c'est aussi le moment o tu fais tes courses, ton mnage, ton bricolage de ta baraque, c'est pas vident de dgager du temps libre. Donc quand tu sais que t'as pas plus de 2h devant toi, tu te rabats sur la tl ou un bouquin. Et je te parles mme pas de ceux qui ont des gosses.
- a demande du pognon, et c'est d'ailleurs le principal problme de cette solution de moins travailler/plus travailler. Si  salaire gal on diminue le temps de travail, vu le prix des loisirs les gens n'auront pas les moyens. Le salaire mdian c'est 1500, un couple  ce salaire l avec deux gosses doit dj surveiller ses dpenses de loisirs. Si tu leur rajoute un, deux, trois... jours sans travail, ils ne pourront rien faire de plus qui n'est pas gratuit. Il y a donc un vrai problme d'accs aux loisirs  rsoudre.

----------


## Zirak

> Et la musique, la danse, le thtre, le sport, l'associatif... Peut-tre mme qu'il y en a qui travailleront de leur propre chef !
> 
> Le problme c'est qu'au lieu d'imaginer une socit avec moins ou sans travail, tu prends les week-end du travailleur lambda et tu l'tires en disant "regardez comment a sera (spoiler : a sera nul)". Cette faon de voir les choses a plusieurs dfauts :
> - oui, le week-end on glande beaucoup. Mais quand t'as pass 40h a bosser dans la semaine (sans compter la pause dj et le temps de transport, sinon on est  plutt  50h / semaine de temps "non libre"), c'est dur de trouver l'nergie de faire plus que glander.
> - un "vrai" loisir, a prend du temps. Vu que le week-end c'est aussi le moment o tu fais tes courses, ton mnage, ton bricolage de ta baraque, c'est pas vident de dgager du temps libre. Donc quand tu sais que t'as pas plus de 2h devant toi, tu te rabats sur la tl ou un bouquin. Et je te parles mme pas de ceux qui ont des gosses.
> - a demande du pognon, et c'est d'ailleurs le principal problme de cette solution de moins travailler/plus travailler. Si  salaire gal on diminue le temps de travail, vu le prix des loisirs les gens n'auront pas les moyens. Le salaire mdian c'est 1500, un couple  ce salaire l avec deux gosses doit dj surveiller ses dpenses de loisirs. Si tu leur rajoute un, deux, trois... jours sans travail, ils ne pourront rien faire de plus qui n'est pas gratuit. Il y a donc un vrai problme d'accs aux loisirs  rsoudre.



Merci, il y en a qui comprenne ce que j'essai de dire  ::D: 





> Cependant "L'oisivet est la mre de tous les vices" ...


Encore une fois, il y a une diffrence, entre *ne plus tre oblig de travailler*, et *ne plus travailler du tout*.

Quand  l'activit sportive, oui tu peux, marcher, ou faire du sport, ou avoir une activit physique comme couper ton bois de chauffage, t'occuper de ton jardin, ou que sais-je encore ??? Et vraiment dans le pire des cas, rien ne t'empche de "travailler" de ton propre chef, en fabriquant quelque chose de te mains ou autre...

Et puis bon, venir nous parler d'activits physiques perdues si on arrtait de travailler, alors que dans notre boulot, le seul moment on a pas le cul sur la chaise, c'est le temps du trajet pour aller en runion ou pour aller pisser (aux wc, pas du code  ::D: ), on n'est pas franchement le meilleur exemple... Perso c'est pas mon boulot avec 10/15 mn par jour o je fais une pause pour me dcoller les yeux de l'cran qui me fourni mon activit sportive.  ::mrgreen:: 

Des mtiers rellement physiques, il y en a des moins en moins (c'est de la qu'est partie la conversation je le rappelle, tertiarisation du pays, automatisation/industrialisation des tches, etc etc).


ah et Souviron, j'ai t 1 an et demi sans emploi, et pourtant, je n'ai jamais aussi "occup" de ma vie, sans rarement m'ennuyer (et les crises d'ennui, taient plus d  un manque de moyen pour faire autre chose, ou par manque de motivation  faire telle ou telle chose que j'aurais pu faire, jamais par "manque d'ide").

----------


## Kaamui

Je rejoins les autres, ici certains confondent un travail qui n'est plus une obligation et plus personne ne travaillant. Vous imaginez que les gens vont rien faire de leurs dix doigts s'ils ne sont pas forcs. C'est l votre erreur je penses. a va durer 2-3 mois comme tu dis souviron. Pour d'autres plus ? Et alors ? Moi si demain je ne suis plus oblig de travailler dans un truc que je n'aime pas, je me lance (sans compter mes heures) dans un des milliers de trucs qui me passionnent et j'y consacrerai tout mon temps... et puis deux semaines plus tard j'aurais peut-tre envie de faire autre chose, cette fois a durera peut-tre des annes, des gens m'y rejoindront, *c'est a la libert*

Essayer a tout seul dans son coin pendant que le monde continue de tourner  l'envers, a ne sert  rien. Il faudrait qu'on essaie tous, en mme temps. La libert totale ne laisse pas la place  l'anarchie comme vous l'entendez, contrairement  ce qui se dit souvent. Ce sont les lois qui foutent le bordel, les interdits. Regardez l'univers, une seule loi, et le rsultat est pas trop mal... l'anarchie au milieu d'un prtendu ordre mondial, l c'est le bordel. L'anarchie (dans le sens premier) partout, c'est tre en phase avec l'univers, on fini par atteindre un certain quilibre.

Je sais c'est bien beau de le dire, hein souviron, faut-il encore le faire. Je t'entends dj me dire : "tu parles de libert, mais vas-y, alors quitte ton boulot et voyons ce que a donne !?"

Je vais donner un exemple (car j'essaie, *difficilement,* de mettre en application  mon chelle, l'ide d'tre totalement libre) personnel : il y a un an, on discutait sur ce forum, dans un topic appel "l'enfumage des SSII"... le nom en dit long. c'est tomb au mme moment que mon entretien individuel. Je venais de faire embaucher deux potes, qui avaient un meilleur salaire que moi (alors que moi j'tais l depuis 3 ans, avec un niveau en C++ plus important, mais sans "master") : 28k (moi 27). Bien que content pour eux, je me trouvais dvaloris, surtout qu'en teneur (mais pas sur le papier), j'tais devenu responsable d'application, et rfrent technique C++ de la  boite (c'est moi qui faisait passer les entretiens en C++ galement). J'ai donc demand une revalorisation de ma situation, et la SSII m'a enfum. Pourquoi ? Parce que j'allais tre papa. 2  3 mois plus tard, ma fille allait natre. Ils se sont donc dit, par bon sens, "on le tient, il ira nulle part car pas d'autres boulots  proximit, avec un enfant  naitre, il prendra pas de risque". Aprs tout, cela avait fonctionn systmatiquement comme raisonnement, pourquoi pas l ? Sauf que voil : j'tais sur le point d'tre pre, devais-je tre le larbin pour protger ma fille de la prcarit ? Ou tre le fou qui dit non, peu importe ce qu'il se passera aprs. Heureusement pour moi, mon incroyable femme, sachant que de me pousser  accepter de rentrer dans le moule me ferait  coup sur perdre la tte, m'a dit : "je suis derrire toi, fais ce que tu veux" (je sais j'ai une femme incroyable  ::): )... quand ils sont venu avec une proposition de grimper  28k, je leur ai donn ma dmission (c'est schmatique, dans le temps c'tait plus diffus) pure et simple. Pravis de dpart. Pas de droits au chomage ensuite. Aucune proposition de poste dans le pipe. A part ma femme et moi-mme, on m'a pris pour un fou, mme dans ma famille. J'tais prt  bouger,  travailler ailleurs, mme dans un autre domaine que la prog s'il le fallait, mais hors de question de rentrer dans ce jeu ou j'allais me perdre, perdre mes principes. 2 mois et demi plus tard, j'avais deux propositions de postes, dans deux autres villes. J'ai accept la mieux paye (36k). On a dmnag. Cela fait un an que je travaille avec ce salaire, aux ct en plus (bonus) d'un homme (celui qui m'a recrut (principalement parce que j'ai fais ce choix "fou", qui ne l'tait pas  ses yeux) qui revient de 10 ans dans la Silicon Valley, ex-CTO d'une boite qu'il a fond l bas, puis revendu (aujourd'hui il travaille par pur envie, pas par ncessit). J'ai dcouvert que lui aussi tait prt  tout pour tre libre, et que c'est pour a qu'il tait parti,  la quarantaine, avec un billet d'avion aller-simple, en plaquant tout, avec tout le monde qui lui disait qu'il tait fou (mais lui aussi avait une femme prte  le suivre), pour trouver du boulot en Californie. Aujourd'hui, fort de mon exprience, j'ai dcid d'aller en Suisse, car comme vous le savez sans doute avec toutes les conversations que l'on a et si vous avez fait attention, je ne supporte plus trop la France, et ne penses pas qu'elle soit un endroit agrable pour ma fille dans la prochaine dcennie. Etat policier, liberticide, flicant les gens, o les fmn et lobbyes contrlent tout... je sais que je ne vais pas chapper  tout a en allant ailleurs, mais au moins y chapper un peu. La Suisse, c'est 9 au classement PISA, un chmage ngatif dans le secteur informatique, des salaires trs attractifs pour un franais. Quitte  travailler dans un truc qu'on aime pas, autant que a rapporte. J'ai donc convenu de mon dpart il y a quelques semaines avec mes suprieurs, qui ont pt un cble quand ils on senti qu'aucune des laisses qu'ils pensaient m'avoir attach autour du cou (primes, volutions, risque pour moi de partir, mme rflexe encore une fois ("o est-ce qu'il irait ? Il a chang de boulot mais en restant dans la mme rgion, et il trouvera pas mieux dedans, il fera rien", ...) n'tait assez courtes pour me retenir ici. Cette fois je pars avec mes droits, ma femme va reprendre une activit, et je vais la suivre dans la ville o elle va la trouver. Une fois sur place, je chercherai du travail en Suisse, et une fois trouv, je m'en irai... (mais l'aventure ne s'arrte pas l, la Terre est trop vaste !!  ::D: )


Tout ce que je viens de raconter, c'est pour montrer plusieurs choses en relation avec la discussion en cours : 
    - premirement, souviron, oui il faut essayer, comme tu dis, a ne sert  rien de juste le dire. Mais le rsultat ne sera pas forcment ngatif, comme tu le crois, la preuve c'est que moi a m'a plutt bien russi. 
    - deuximement, il faut faire nos propres choix, car comme disent les croyants (dont je ne fais pas partie), le jour o nous serons devant Dieu,  lui demander pourquoi notre vie  t aussi injuste, il pourra nous retourner la question. 
    - il faut dans un premier temps se librer de ses "obligations", et pour cela rien de plus simple : il faut r-identifier ses vrais obligations : la vie est unique, pas de bouton "try again", jusqu' preuve du contraire, nos vrais obligations sont l : faire de notre vie ce que l'on veut *vraiment* en faire. Mes obligations allaient vers ma fille, que j'aime plus qu'on ne peut aimer, mais que je prfre faire vivre avec moi sous les ponts et + libre (on l'est jamais totalement, mais on peut choisir nos propres chaines), que soumise  une vie qu'elle ne souhaiterait pas vivre, en substance (en grandissant, elle fera nanmoins le choix de ses propres chaines, c'est a la libert  :;): ).


Le plus important, c'est en tout cas ce que j'essaie de vous faire comprendre, en prenant le risque de me tromper dans le fond ou dans la forme, c'est de se librer de la peur d'chouer, de la peur du risque. Comme l'a dit une grande philosophe (un poisson bleu dans le monde de Nemo, parlant au pre de Nemo,  propos de Nemo) : "Si tu fais en sorte qu'il ne lui arrives rien, il risque de ne jamais rien lui arriver". Oui il y a des choses qui nous font rver, beaucoup vont les appeler des utopies, pour les disqualifier "dans l'oeuf", mais il y a peut-tre moyen de les raliser. Par exemple, ma plus grande utopie, c'est de faire tomber le capital, et de revenir  un systme d'changes  l'chelle mondiale, o la valeur d'un service est la mme tout le temps. C'est pour le coup trs utopique, mme pas sur que ce soit une bonne ide. Mais c'est pas pour a que je considre cela infaisable, on ne maitrise tellement rien, que tout est encore possible. Maintenant, tant donn que j'ai choisis de menchaner  ma famille (femme + fille), je ne suis donc pas libre de tout plaquer, pour jouer les rvolutionnaire et mourir douteusement d'un suicide par deux balles dans le dos avant d'avoir atteint la trentaine  ::D: . Mais j'ai au moins choisis mes chaines, n'en dplaise  mon utopie.

C'est pour a que souvent, tu m'exaspre, souviron, en exortant les autres  avoir peur de ce qui pourrait leur donner de l'espoir

----------


## deuche

Dans nos socits dites moderne on a trop tendance  assimiler la notion de travail  une notion de rmunration.
Par exemple, si je vais couper du bois dans la fort pour ma chemine on va presque considrer que c'est un loisir, une balade, un passetemps.

Si je demande  quelqu'un de le faire pour moi, cela devient un travail. En ralit cela a toujours t un travail dans les deux cas, qui plus est le mme. Mais l'un est rmunr et l'autre pas. Lorsque j'tais moi-mme sans travail un ami m'avait fait la rflexion que je raisonnais souvent comme un pauvre. Il est vrai que j'organisais mon temps pour faire un maximum d'conomie. En ralit, sans le savoir je travaillais. J'ai fait des choses que je n'aurais jamais pu faire ou oser faire avec une rmunration. 

Dans nos socits modernes, il serait peut-tre temps de prendre en considration que le chmage est structurel  nos socits car en ne le prenant pas en compte, au final ce sont les biens produits qui ne trouveront pas d'acqureurs, faute de pouvoir mettre la personne avec le pouvoir d'achat en face.
En Finlande, ils ont rsolu le problme, ils sont en train de tester le revenu dexistence. Je pense que cest une excellente chose, que cela peut-tre une rponse au problme de chmage daujourdhui.  Nous verrons si effectivement les gens se comportent en fainants ou en citoyens honnte et responsable. 

Il ne faut pas croire que nous sommes tous comme ceux qui nous dirigent dans une pseudo dmocratie, la plupart dentre nous sommes volus.

----------


## el_slapper

Kaamui, Zirak, j'ai l'impression que vous ne vous rendez pas compte : vous tes des privilgis. Vous avez un capital culturel qui vous donne les moyens de profiter de cette libert, et de trouver un travail qui colle  vos aspirations profondes. La plupart des gens, mme en occident, n'ont pas ce capital, cette libert, et c'est d'eux dont parle Souviron34. Pas de vous.

----------


## GPPro

> Kaamui, Zirak, j'ai l'impression que vous ne vous rendez pas compte : vous tes des privilgis. Vous avez un capital culturel qui vous donne les moyens de profiter de cette libert, et de trouver un travail qui colle  vos aspirations profondes. La plupart des gens, mme en occident, n'ont pas ce capital, cette libert, et c'est d'eux dont parle Souviron34. Pas de vous.


Bien sr, et vous connaissez tellement bien ces gens l que vous vous permettez de penser  leur place.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Ce sont les lois qui foutent le bordel, les interdits. Regardez l'univers, une seule loi, et le rsultat est pas trop mal...


C'est l que tu fais une grossire erreur,  mon sens. L'Univers rpond  des lois, trs prcises et trs nombreuses. A l'chelle de notre plante, c'est exactement pareil. La nature est rgit par des lois immuables et parfaitement dfinies. Ce n'est pas parce que l'Homme (au sens tre Humain) n'est pas capable de les conceptualiser, voire simplement de les concevoir, que ces lois n'existent pas. L o tu vois de l'anarchie, c'est l'ordre qui rgne. Pas un ordre moral, mais un ordre naturel, physique, mathmatique,...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bien sr, et vous connaissez tellement bien ces gens l que vous vous permettez de penser  leur place.


Parce que vous, vous vous sentez plus lgitimes ?  :;):

----------


## ManusDei

> Parce que vous, vous vous sentez plus lgitimes ?


Oui Monsieur, moi j'ai des arrires-grands parents ouvriers, et dans la famille on est trs marqus par nos traditions ouvrires, le proltariat et tout a on le tte ds la naissance, je fais partie du vrai peuple qui travaille moi !

----------


## GPPro

> Oui Monsieur, moi j'ai des arrires-grands parents ouvriers, et dans la famille on est trs marqus par nos traditions ouvrires, le proltariat et tout a on le tte ds la naissance, je fais partie du vrai peuple qui travaille moi !


Non, a c'est du souviron dans le texte. Je ne me permets pas de parler  leur place contrairement  vous.

----------


## Zirak

> Kaamui, Zirak, j'ai l'impression que vous ne vous rendez pas compte : vous tes des privilgis. Vous avez un capital culturel *qui vous donne les moyens de profiter de cette libert, et de trouver un travail qui colle  vos aspirations profondes.* La plupart des gens, mme en occident, n'ont pas ce capital, cette libert, et c'est d'eux dont parle Souviron34. Pas de vous.


Il dit qu'il voit pas le rapport ???

On n'est pas en train de parler de facilit de trouver un boulot, ni mme d'un boulot qui collerait  nos aspirations profondes (dans mes aspirations profondes, il n'y a rien qui a un rapport de prs ou de loin avec le fait d'aller travailler tous les jours juste pour payer mes factures...)  ::ptdr:: 

On parle du fait que l'automatisation et la robotisation ont t utilises dans le but de faire gagner plus d'argent au lieu de permettre aux gens de produire autant en travaillant moins. 

La dessus, Souviron vient nous dire que si on bossait tous moins voir plus du tout, on se ferait tous chier au bout de 6 mois, en devenant des lgumes devant la tl, (ce qui est dj limite HS vu ses comparaisons).

Que vient donc faire le fait de pouvoir trouver un job qui colle  ses aspirations l-dedans ???

----------


## Kaamui

> C'est l que tu fais une grossire erreur,  mon sens. *L'Univers rpond  des lois, trs prcises et trs nombreuses*. A l'chelle de notre plante, c'est exactement pareil. La nature est rgit par des lois immuables et parfaitement dfinies. Ce n'est pas parce que l'Homme (au sens tre Humain) n'est pas capable de les conceptualiser, voire simplement de les concevoir, que ces lois n'existent pas. *L o tu vois de l'anarchie, c'est l'ordre qui rgne*. Pas un ordre moral, mais un ordre naturel, physique, mathmatique,...


texte 1 gras : Les thoriciens ne seront probablement pas d'accord avec toi, moi non plus videmment. Ce n'est pas parce que l'Homme (au sens tre Humain) n'est pas capable de la conceptualiser, voire simplement de la concevoir, que cette loi universelle n'existe pas  ::): .

texte 2 gras : c'est exactement ce que je dis, l o on imagine que "l'anarchie" est synonyme de bordel, moi je l'entends comme un ordre naturel, parfaitement quilibr, "en phase avec l'univers"

----------


## Kaamui

> Zirak et kamui sont privilgis


Perso, c'est vrai je fais partie des privilgis qui ont eu le droit  15 ans de ZUP, a m'a donn toutes les chances de russir. Tout le monde est libre mon ami. Perso dans mon histoire je n'ai pas prcis que je n'ai pas un rond, pas mme 10 d'pargne  bientt 30 ans. Et tous les mois  dcouvert, donc je fais pas vraiment partie des mecs que l'argent a libr, si c'tait ton ide en parlant de privilge.

----------


## deuche

> Et tous les mois  dcouvert, donc je fais pas vraiment partie des mecs que l'argent a libr, si c'tait ton ide en parlant de privilge.


Le montant des agios s'lve  plusieurs milliards chaque anne en France.
Une autre faon de dire que les banques s'enrichissent sur ceux qui n'ont rien.

Pourtant les choses sont facile  comprendre : ce que les banques perdent, nous le remboursons et ce qu'elles gagnent, nous le perdons.
Ce n'est pas difficile  comprendre, une banque ne produit rien. Ni service, ni bien. Du moins le service n'est pas  la hauteur de ce qu'elle gagne.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Non, a c'est du souviron dans le texte. Je ne me permets pas de parler  leur place contrairement  vous.


Ben,  partir du moment, que tu dclares que Souviron (ou un autre) se trompe sur ce que pense des gens, c'est bien que tu supposes, toi, savoir ce qu'ils pensent, non ? Donc, tu fais comme Souviron, tu prtes ta manire de pense  d'autres. La grande diffrence, en fait, c'est que, contrairement  Souviron, tu ne prcises pas ta pense, tu restes dans le vague : Les gens ne pensent pas comme toi ! Comment ils pensent, tu ne le dis pas, tu affirmes comme a, sans argumenter, qu'ils ne pensent pas comme a ! Tu le sais ! Le Savoir absolu  !




> On parle du fait que l'automatisation et la robotisation ont t utilises dans le but de faire gagner plus d'argent au lieu de permettre aux gens de produire autant en travaillant moins. 
> 
> La dessus, Souviron vient nous dire que si on bossait tous moins voir plus du tout, on se ferait tous chier au bout de 6 mois, en devenant des lgumes devant la tl, (ce qui est dj limite HS vu ses comparaisons).
> 
> Que vient donc faire le fait de pouvoir trouver un job qui colle  ses aspirations l-dedans ???


En fait, le dbat tourne autour du fait, qu'on serait tous mieux si on ne travaillait pas. Et que l'automatisation et la robotisation devrait permettre cela.
Dans un sens, on parle surtout de la pnibilit du travail et de la contrainte qu'apporte le travail. Si, tu fais un boulot qui te plait, alors, ce travail n'est pas une contrainte. 
Loisir et travail sont troitement lis en fait. La diffrence est la contrainte. Par exemple, si tu aimes cuisiner, raliser un repas pour ta famille, tes amis, c'est un plaisir (loisir), mais si tous les jours tu dois faire des repas pour un restaurant, a devient contraignant ! Dans un monde idal, chacun devrait pouvoir faire un mtier sans contrainte. Mais, ce monde n'existe pas, et n'a d'ailleurs jamais exist. De tout temps, l'Homme a t contraint de faire des choses, parce qu'il vit en socit et que ce mode de vie entraine des contraintes. a donne des droits, mais a donne aussi des devoirs, et les devoirs, c'est contraignant ! Alors, videmment, le mode de fonctionnement actuel n'est pas parfait, il est plus ou moins avantageux en fonction de multiples paramtres, mais globalement, vouloir vivre sans contrainte, c'est revenir  un mode de vie animal, et je ne suis pas sr que l'Homme en soit capable !

----------


## ManusDei

> On parle du fait que l'automatisation et la robotisation ont t utilises dans le but de faire gagner plus d'argent au lieu de permettre aux gens de produire autant en travaillant moins.


C'est pas trs vrai comme affirmation, a a permis de produire beaucoup plus (et de consommer plus). 
C'est parce qu'on s'est mis  consommer de manire massive qu'une partie de la population gagne plus d'argent, et que le reste a gagn en confort.
Alors oui, dans nos pays industrialiss a veut dire abandonner une petite partie de la population, mais une trs grosse partie de la population y a gagn (et ne veut pas vraiment y changer grand chose, quel que soit le nombre de photos de Coluche ou de l'Abb Pierre).

----------


## Kaamui

Non a va je suis encore privilgi l dessus, il s'agit d'un dcouvert autoris de 800, et je paye un service mensuel pour au cas o j'aurais des dpassements, qui couvre une partie de mes agios ventuel. Bon si je dpasse pas c'est tant mieux pour eux, j'ai pay le service  dfaut des agios (il est o l'emoticone du mouton dj...)  ::aie:: . Mais bon je leur rend bien, je suis  -800*tous les mois (payer un service et ne pas l'utiliser ...  ::D: )

----------


## GPPro

> Ben,  partir du moment, que tu dclares que Souviron (ou un autre) se trompe sur ce que pense des gens, c'est bien que tu supposes, toi, savoir ce qu'ils pensent, non ? Donc, tu fais comme Souviron, tu prtes ta manire de pense  d'autres. La grande diffrence, en fait, c'est que, contrairement  Souviron, tu ne prcises pas ta pense, tu restes dans le vague : Les gens ne pensent pas comme toi ! Comment ils pensent, tu ne le dis pas, tu affirmes comme a, sans argumenter, qu'ils ne pensent pas comme a ! Tu le sais ! Le Savoir absolu  !


Je me demande comment tu arrives  pondre des raisonnements aussi tordus en tirant des conclusions d'lments qui n'ont rien  voir entre eux... Le tout couronn de vos prjugs habituels, videmment.

----------


## deuche

> Dans un monde idal, chacun devrait pouvoir faire un mtier sans contrainte. Mais, ce monde n'existe pas, et n'a d'ailleurs jamais exist.


Nous n'en sommes pas si loin. Si nous demandons aux personnes prsentes de nous dire ce qu'elles envisagent comme mtier, trs peu nous dirons qu'elles souhaitent travailler sur une ligne de montage et encore moins  vouloir  se taper les chiottes.

Cependant, jusqualors, c'tait bien la corve des chiottes qui m'empchait de croire  un systme o l'on pourrait faire le travail qui nous plait. Mais j'ai pens  deux choses : 
1) Imposer cette corve  Jon grce  des fonds Europens
2) Demander  des volontaires s'ils seraient d'accord pour programmer des robots qui se chargeraient de le faire  sa place.

Aujourd'hui ces robots existent et si les robots sur les chaines de montage existent dj, les robots mobiles indpendants existent galement et ils possdent la facult de se rparer lorsqu'ils tombent en panne.
La destine de ltre humain nest pas de travailler plus, seuls les larbins et leurs employeurs pensent que cest une bonne chose.

ps : la google car a ralis plus de onze millions de kilomtres sans aucun accident : Les mtiers de la route ne servent plus  rien.

----------


## Kaamui

On en revient donc au final au fait que ds qu'on dit aux gens que des mtiers vont disparaitre au profit de robots, alors les gens ne seront plus quoi faire, c'est dbile. Les mecs pays  ramasser les crotins de cheval sur les sentiers ont protest eux aussi quand la voiture est arrive. Aujourd'hui on s'en sort sans ce mtier l non ?

----------


## ManusDei

http://www.inegalites.fr/spip.php?pa...d_article=1585
Je ne crois pas non.

----------


## Kaamui

oui effectivement je n'entendais pas que l'on s'en sorte bien, juste que l'on s'en sort sans ^^

Le problme que tu pointes avec ton lien est un vritable problme sur le fond. Je suis trs confiant dans le fait que malgr les rsistances qui vont oprer, le concept "utopique" voqu par certains ici s'imposera naturellement dans le temps. C'est invitable.

----------


## Zirak

> http://www.inegalites.fr/spip.php?pa...d_article=1585
> Je ne crois pas non.


Encore rien compris...


On ne parle pas de remplacer les gens par des robots et puis de mettre ces personnes au chmage comme c'est le cas actuellement, mais au contraire de dire, que les gains fait par ce remplacement devraient servir  financer ces gens.

Grosso modo, on rve d'une banque (pour changer) qu'au lieu d'tre dans un systme qui promeut l'enrichissement personnel, que l'on soit dans un systme o la robotisation sert juste aux humains  viter de bosser et o les gains effectus servent  financer un revenu de base minimum te permettant de vivre.

Donc oui, si tu compares une ide qui n'existe pas, avec des stats d'un systme existant, forcment, a colle pas...  ::roll:: 



La on dirait Deuche avec son "regardez, l'UE actuelle est pourrie donc forcment l'UE peu importe la faon dont on la construira sera pourrie ou n'aurait pas pu ne pas tre pourrie".

----------


## Kaamui

Je crois que ce dont tu parles (on dit exactement la mme chose) va fatalement arriver. les gens finiront par n'avoir  s'occuper que de trouver des activits (non synonyme de loisir) en phase avec eux mme.

Le gros problme, c'est que cette fatalait est selon moi accompagne d'une autre ; une crise monumentale...

----------


## souviron34

> C'est pour a que souvent, tu m'exaspre, souviron, en exortant les autres  avoir peur de ce qui pourrait leur donner de l'espoir


Euh....

Tu m'as mal lu...

Je n'exhorte pas les autres  avoir peur de ce qui pourrait leur donner de l'espoir..

Je dis que si vous fondez votre espoir sur une vie sans travail, c'est non seulement utopique mais gnrateur de mauvais ressenti _dans votre vie actuelle_...


C'est tout ce que je dis...

Ca fait partie de l'espce de mode d'une socit de "loisirs purs"... et a ne gnre que frustrations, ronchonnements et insatisfactions permanentes (_et perptuelles, vu que le monde ne changera pas comme a_)...  Avec nominations de Grands Responsables (_les banques, les patrons, le systme capitaliste..._), des boucs missaires qui vous ddouanent et sur lesquels se portent vos frustrations... 

Au contraire, moi je suis positif, et optimiste...





> Les portes de la sagesse
> 
> 
> Un Roi avait pour fils unique un jeune Prince courageux, habile et intelligent. Pour parfaire son apprentissage de la Vie, il lenvoya auprs dun Vieux Sage.
> " claire-moi sur le Sentier de la Vie ", demanda le Prince.
> " Mes paroles svanouiront comme les traces de tes pas dans le sable, rpondit le Sage. Cependant, je veux bien te donner quelques indications. Sur ta route, tu trouveras 3 portes. Lis les prceptes indiqus sur chacune dentre elles. Un besoin irrsistible te poussera  les suivre. Ne cherche pas  ten dtourner, car tu serais condamn  revivre sans cesse ce que tu aurais fui. Je ne puis ten dire plus. Tu dois prouver tout cela dans ton coeur et dans ta chair. Va, maintenant. Suis cette route, droit devant toi. "
> Le Vieux Sage disparut et le Prince sengagea sur le Chemin de la Vie.
> Il se trouva bientt face  une grande porte sur laquelle on pouvait lire:
> " CHANGE LE MONDE "
> ...

----------


## Kaamui

> Euh....
> 
> Tu m'as mal lu...
> 
> Je n'exhorte pas les autres  avoir peur de ce qui pourrait leur donner de l'espoir..
> 
> Je dis que si vous fondez votre espoir sur une vie sans travail, c'est non seulement utopique mais gnrateur de mauvais ressenti _dans votre vie actuelle_...


sauf que ton si est infond, on n'a jamais dit qu'on fondait notre utopie sur une vie sans travail, mais sur un mode ne reposant pas sur le travail obligatoire, contraint, c'est trs diffrent.

----------


## Invit

Et puis vu que personne est foutu de trouver une solution pour qu'il y ait du travail pour tous (je rappelle que 90% de l'chiquier politique est pour qu'on travaille plus), on essaie de penser  la suite.

----------


## Kaamui

Tom Hanks, La ligne verte, parlant de la libert de souviron  ::D:  : 




> Le jour de mon jugement, quand je me prsenterai devant Dieu, et quil me demandera pourquoi, comment jai pu tuer un des miracles quil a cr... quest ce que je pourrais lui dire ? que ctait mon travail ? Tu parles dun travail !

----------


## fcharton2

> sauf que ton si est infond, on n'a jamais dit qu'on fondait notre utopie sur une vie sans travail, mais sur un mode ne reposant pas sur le travail obligatoire, contraint, c'est trs diffrent.


Tu le crois vraiment? Dans un monde o le travail est bnvole (pas obligatoire), qui fait les corves? le sale boulot? Les trucs dont personne ne veut? Qui est croque-mort? Qui est serveur dans les restaus? Des bnvoles, vraiment? Ou des robots (a va tre drlement convivial...)? 

Et puis, qui s'occupe des choses difficiles ou risques? Qui est chirurgien ou contrleur arien, ou policier? Des bnvoles, aussi? 

Et pour aller plus loin, dans un monde o le travail est optionnel, quel intrt a-t-on  tudier, apprendre les maths (c'est dur, les maths), l'orthographe, les sciences dures? Si on ne fait cela que "si on veut", il n'y aura pas beaucoup de clients, et a va vite poser un problme pour trouver des bnvoles qui rpareront les robots qui feront qu'on n'aura plus d'obligation de travailler. 

Cette utopie, comme beaucoup d'autres avant elle, fonctionne probablement dans le monde des Sims ou au pays merveilleux des profils Facebook, o tout le monde est beau, brillant, volontaire et passionn de culture, d'art et de sciences. Dans le monde rel, o l'on s'coute beaucoup, o l'on est un peu paresseux, et o l'envie est une forte motivation, j'ai comme un doute.

Mais ce genre d'idologie est un formidable moyen de contrle, et c'est peut tre la plus belle victoire des classes dominantes. Les doctrines rvolutionnaires ont toujours considr le travail comme un moyen d'mancipation (c'est en prenant le contrle des moyens de production que le proltariat tait cens s'manciper, chez Marx). L, on ne revendique plus d'mancipation, mais des loisirs, ce qui,  en juger par ce qui marche aujourd'hui, signifie des sries TV  volont, des apros Facebook tous les jours, et du candy crush et du call of duty  volont. Je serais dictateur (ou banquier), je signerais tout de suite pour ce programme et ce peuple modle (car abruti).

Srieusement, chacun voit midi  sa porte, mais je crois qu'on est un certain nombre  ne pas trop rver de cette socit des loisirs, et des gens qu'on y rencontrera... Et je ne peux m'empcher de constater qu'autour de moi, les gens qui font beaucoup de choses et qui ont des centres d'intrts varis, ont souvent des vies professionnelles assez denses.

Francois

----------


## Captain_JS

> ce qui,  en juger par ce qui marche aujourd'hui


Il faudrait savoir si on est dans l'utopie ou pas ... parce que contester une utopie en se basant sur aujourd'hui a n'a pas tellement de sens  ::weird:: 
En plus quand tu prends le pire d'aujourd'hui, a montre encore plus ta mauvaise fois  ::lol:: 

Quel est l'intrt de se cultiver ? pourtant on le fait (quand on peut) alors qu'on a d'autres choses  faire  ct ... donc pourquoi les gens n'auraient plus envie de se cultiver si en plus ils ont le temps ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Il faudrait savoir si on est dans l'utopie ou pas ... parce que contester une utopie en se basant sur aujourd'hui a n'a pas tellement de sens 
> En plus quand tu prends le pire d'aujourd'hui, a montre encore plus ta mauvaise fois 
> 
> Quel est l'intrt de se cultiver ? pourtant on le fait (quand on peut) alors qu'on a d'autres choses  faire  ct ... donc pourquoi les gens n'auraient plus envie de se cultiver si en plus ils ont le temps ?


Heu ! Je pense que la grande majorit des gens ne se cultivent qu' l'cole, parce que c'est obligatoire ! Pour le reste, une fois qu'on a quitt le systme scolaire obligatoire, il suffit, je pense de regarder les audiences TV pour se rendre compte que la culture par soi-mme, c'est plus Top Chef et the Voice qu'un documentaire scientifique...

----------


## GPPro

> Heu ! Je pense que la grande majorit des gens ne se cultivent qu' l'cole, parce que c'est obligatoire ! Pour le reste, une fois qu'on a quitt le systme scolaire obligatoire, il suffit, je pense de regarder les audiences TV pour se rendre compte que la culture par soi-mme, c'est plus Top Chef et the Voice qu'un documentaire scientifique...


C'est leur culture. Pas la tienne, pas la mienne, mais la leur.

----------


## GPPro

> Tu le crois vraiment? Dans un monde o le travail est bnvole (pas obligatoire), qui fait les corves? le sale boulot? Les trucs dont personne ne veut? Qui est croque-mort? Qui est serveur dans les restaus? Des bnvoles, vraiment? Ou des robots (a va tre drlement convivial...)? 
> 
> Et puis, qui s'occupe des choses difficiles ou risques? Qui est chirurgien ou contrleur arien, ou policier? Des bnvoles, aussi? 
> 
> Et pour aller plus loin, dans un monde o le travail est optionnel, quel intrt a-t-on  tudier, apprendre les maths (c'est dur, les maths), l'orthographe, les sciences dures? Si on ne fait cela que "si on veut", il n'y aura pas beaucoup de clients, et a va vite poser un problme pour trouver des bnvoles qui rpareront les robots qui feront qu'on n'aura plus d'obligation de travailler. 
> 
> Cette utopie, comme beaucoup d'autres avant elle, fonctionne probablement dans le monde des Sims ou au pays merveilleux des profils Facebook, o tout le monde est beau, brillant, volontaire et passionn de culture, d'art et de sciences. Dans le monde rel, o l'on s'coute beaucoup, o l'on est un peu paresseux, et o l'envie est une forte motivation, j'ai comme un doute.
> 
> Mais ce genre d'idologie est un formidable moyen de contrle, et c'est peut tre la plus belle victoire des classes dominantes. Les doctrines rvolutionnaires ont toujours considr le travail comme un moyen d'mancipation (c'est en prenant le contrle des moyens de production que le proltariat tait cens s'manciper, chez Marx). L, on ne revendique plus d'mancipation, mais des loisirs, ce qui,  en juger par ce qui marche aujourd'hui, signifie des sries TV  volont, des apros Facebook tous les jours, et du candy crush et du call of duty  volont. Je serais dictateur (ou banquier), je signerais tout de suite pour ce programme et ce peuple modle (car abruti).
> ...


C'est marrant mais le sujet qui fait le plus dbat (j'entends par l que les 2 parties ont l'air quilibres en nombre) c'est celui du travail comme tant indispensable. Mais quand on lit ton avis ou celui de Souviron on a vraiment l'impression que seul votre parti peut avoir raison... Comme sur tous les sujets en fait, la science infuse, on ne se refait pas.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est leur culture. Pas la tienne, pas la mienne, mais la leur.


Je ne les juge pas, en aucun cas. 
Mais, on ne parle pas  de culture pour ce genre d'missions. C'est du loisir, du divertissement. Mon propos tait plus de dire que si avoir du temps libre signifiait se cultiver, alors ce genre d'missions n'auraient pas ce genre d'audience.

Maintenant, il se peut aussi que c'est parce qu'ils sont abrutis par un travail fastidieux, rptitif, peu valorisant qu'ils prfrent se divertir en regardant ce genre d'missions. Toutefois, je ne suis pas certain que la majorit des chmeurs regardent d'avantage les missions culturelles plutt que les missions de divertissements. Je ne pense pas qu'il existe de stat l-dessus, donc a ne reste que mon sentiment, mon ressenti par rapport  ce que je vois autour de moi.

----------


## fcharton2

> Il faudrait savoir si on est dans l'utopie ou pas ... parce que contester une utopie en se basant sur aujourd'hui a n'a pas tellement de sens


La preuve du pudding, c'est qu'on le mange. Soit l'utopie est compatible avec le rel, et a donc une chance de devenir une alternative conomique, soit elle ne l'est pas, et il faut la ranger au rayon contes de fes,  ct des elfes, des lutins du pre noel, et du monde magique des teletubbies. 

La question du remplacement du travail obligatoire par le travail volontaire, c'est celle de savoir si, dans cette socit, on choisira de travailler en quantit suffisante pour faire ce qui ne pourra tre confi aux machines, et si la socit qui en rsultera sera meilleure que l'actuelle. Et cette question ne peut tre rsolue qu'en regardant les acteurs conomiques (les gens). 

Mais peut tre que le problme est le mot "utopie": l'employer, c'est dj presque rpondre non...




> En plus quand tu prends le pire d'aujourd'hui, a montre encore plus ta mauvaise fois


Pire? C'est toi qui porte ce jugement de valeur (que je trouve un rien mprisant, soit dit en passant). Ce que je te dis, c'est qu'aujourd'hui, le temps disponible est quasi compltement rempli par un mlange de TV (3h40 par franais, mais plus de 8h pour les inactifs...), de rseaux sociaux (regarde ce que font les gens dans les transports, mme au restau, ou tu vois souvent un couple chacun sur son tlphone), et de jeux vidos, que les vrais succs plantaires ne sont pas les livres mais les sries TV, bref, que ces choses que tu trouves "les pire" sont simplement les plus communes.

Dans un monde o l'on aurait plus de temps, ce sont ces activits qui se dvelopperaient.




> Quel est l'intrt de se cultiver ? pourtant on le fait (quand on peut) alors qu'on a d'autres choses  faire  ct ... donc pourquoi les gens n'auraient plus envie de se cultiver si en plus ils ont le temps ?


Parce que ces 100 dernires annes, on a eu beaucoup plus de temps qu'avant, entre l'allongement de la vie, la baisse du temps de travail, l'allongement des tudes, la baisse de l'ge de la retraite, la mcanisation des tches mnagres. Et que quand on regarde la pratique musicale, la lecture, ou simplement le fait que la quasi totalit des activits culturelles ont besoin d'tre subventionnes (et rendues festives) pour exister, on ne voit pas trs bien ce dsir culturel.

Pour rpondre  ta question, je crois que la culture a longtemps t une sorte de "marqueur social". Il y avait des signes extrieurs de culture, comme des signes extrieurs de richesse, et on "se cultivait" (l'expression est trs parlante) pour s'lever socialement, ou s'intgrer au groupe. C'est encore le cas aujourd'hui (peux tu prtendre aimer le mtal si tu ne connais pas tous les groupes et courants et que tu mprises un peu ce qui est "commercial", bref, si tu ne t'es pas "cultiv" sur le sujet?), mais je crois que c'est en train de disparaitre. Il n'est plus ncessaire de savoir ce qu'on peut retrouver d'un coup de Google, plus ncessaire de lire ce qu'on peut trouver en rsum ou en adaptation  l'cran, et plus rellement utile de visiter un lieu, du moment qu'un selfie prouve que tu y es all.

Aprs, je me trompe peut tre, et on va peut tre dcouvrir voir apparaitre un homme nouveau qui, libr du travail obligatoire, deviendra une ponge  culture, mais j'avoue qu'il ressemble tellement au travailleur modle sovitique que j'ai du mal  y penser sans sourire...

Francois

----------


## GPPro

> Je ne les juge pas, en aucun cas. 
> Mais, on ne parle pas  de culture pour ce genre d'missions. C'est du loisir, du divertissement. Mon propos tait plus de dire que si avoir du temps libre signifiait se cultiver, alors ce genre d'missions n'auraient pas ce genre d'audience.
> 
> Maintenant, il se peut aussi que c'est parce qu'ils sont abrutis par un travail fastidieux, rptitif, peu valorisant qu'ils prfrent se divertir en regardant ce genre d'missions. Toutefois, je ne suis pas certain que la majorit des chmeurs regardent d'avantage les missions culturelles plutt que les missions de divertissements. Je ne pense pas qu'il existe de stat l-dessus, donc a ne reste que mon sentiment, mon ressenti par rapport  ce que je vois autour de moi.


Ce qu'on classe aujourd'hui dans culture tait du divertissement il y a quelques dizaines/centaines d'annes. Par exemple le thtre de Molire, la musique (le jazz par exemple musique populaire  la base et compltement litiste en Europe), etc.

Le neuneu qui regarde the voice ou je ne sais quel autre tl crochet en connat 10 fois plus que moi sur la musique mainstream. Il est plus cultiv que moi sur ce plan l.

----------


## Captain_JS

> Toutefois, je ne suis pas certain que la majorit des chmeurs regardent d'avantage les missions culturelles plutt que les missions de divertissements.


Et encore une fois tu confonds ce que d'autres ont expliqu juste avant : le chmage ce n'est pas du temps libre ...
Je le sais bien parce que l'anne dernire quand ma fille est ne je l'ai gard l't avant qu'elle n'entre en crche (temps libre) et ensuite en fin d'anne j'ai cherch une mission (comparable au chmage, en gros) : la diffrence fondamentale est que dans un cas tu es dans l'attente de la suite (un travail) alors que de l'autre ct tu es plus serein pour faire quelque chose de ton temps libre.

EDIT :



> Pire? C'est toi qui porte ce jugement de valeur (que je trouve un rien mprisant, soit dit en passant).


En fait oui en me relisant c'est clair, je ragissais sur ta phrase "fonctionne probablement dans le monde des Sims ou au pays merveilleux des profils Facebook".
En terme de culture les Sims et Facebook c'est ce que je classais dans le pire.
Aprs pas rapport  ce qui se vend le mieux, je ne peux m'empcher de le mettre en relation avec notre rapport au travail, donc l'appliquer  un monde sans travail n'a pas de sens pour moi, mais je comprends ta dmarche de construction d'un monde futur  partir de celui de maintenant.

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et encore une fois tu confonds ce que d'autres ont expliqu juste avant : le chmage ce n'est pas du temps libre ...


a, a dpend pour qui. Certains prfrent vivre des aides sociales, notamment celles du chmage, plutt que de chercher un boulot. Et il me semble qu'on peut se faire un smic comme a (en faisant des gamins, certes).

Et ces gens l, du temps libre, ils en ont  revendre.

Mais ce n'est (j'espre) pas la majorit des chmeurs, qui elle veut retrouver un boulot pour manger autre chose que des ptes.

----------


## GPPro

> a, a dpend pour qui. Certains prfrent vivre des aides sociales, notamment celles du chmage, plutt que de chercher un boulot. Et il me semble qu'on peut se faire un smic comme a (en faisant des gamins, certes).
> 
> Et ces gens l, du temps libre, ils en ont  revendre.
> 
> Mais ce n'est (j'espre) pas la majorit des chmeurs, qui elle veut retrouver un boulot pour manger autre chose que des ptes.


Bonjour vous avez demand du clich rac ? En voil, du lourd !

----------


## fcharton2

> Aprs pas rapport  ce qui se vend le mieux, je ne peux m'empcher de le mettre en relation avec notre rapport au travail, donc l'appliquer  un monde sans travail n'a pas de sens pour moi, mais je comprends ta dmarche de construction d'un monde futur  partir de celui de maintenant.


Regarde deux catgories qui ne sont pas concernes par ce rapport au travail. Les retraits sont parmi les plus gros consommateurs de TV, et les plus jeunes d'entre eux embarquent assez bien sur Facebook. A l'autre bout, tu as les lycens et les tudiants, jeunes adultes pas encore dans le monde du travail, qui dvorent des sries, et passent plus de temps  faire la fte qu' se cultiver (enfin, je crois). Pourquoi veux tu qu'un trentenaire qui aurait plein de temps libre se comporte diffremment d'un tudiant de 22 ou 23 ans? ou qu'un quinquagnaire ayant des loisirs soit diffrent d'un jeune retrait? 

Francois

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Bonjour vous avez demand du clich rac ? En voil, du lourd !


Clich ? J'en connais, des gens comme a...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Bonjour vous avez demand du clich rac ? En voil, du lourd !


Ce n'est pas un clich, c'est une certaine ralit, et refuser de la voir, ne l'empche pas d'tre bien relle. 
Je suis de ceux qui pensent que la majorit des chmeurs sont des vrais chercheurs de boulot, et ceux-l le vivent plutt mal, surtout si a dure... Mais il ne faut pas non plus se voiler la face.

----------


## Captain_JS

> Ce n'est pas un clich, c'est une certaine ralit, et refuser de la voir, ne l'empche pas d'tre bien relle. 
> Je suis de ceux qui pensent que la majorit des chmeurs sont des vrais chercheurs de boulot, et ceux-l le vivent plutt mal, surtout si a dure... Mais il ne faut pas non plus se voiler la face.


Oui c'est surement une ralit, oui certains trichent.
Maintenant vu le faible pourcentage (sorti du chapeau  ::aie:: ) et le fait qu'il y en aura toujours on peut peut-tre ne pas se focaliser sur eux ...

----------


## deuche

En effet, pour une fois je donne raison  Jon. Plus de la moiti des ayant droits au RSA ne le rclame mme pas.
Et la fraude aux allocations ne concerne pas plus de 5% des chmeurs.

Jon, pour tre complet tu aurais pu parler de ces 600 milliards qui manquent  la France en raison de la fraude fiscale.
Nous sommes nombreux  compter sur ta clairvoyance et la pertinence de tes connaissances sur ce sujet.

A un moment donn j'ai cru que tu souffrais du syndrome du larbin en donnant systmatiquement raison  tes matres.
Je me suis tromp.

----------


## GPPro

> Clich ? J'en connais, des gens comme a...


Et moi je connais 2-3 dveloppeurs  tendance rac voir plus. Ca veut dire que tous les dveloppeurs sont des racs ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Oui c'est surement une ralit, oui certains trichent.
> Maintenant vu le faible pourcentage (sorti du chapeau ) et le fait qu'il y en aura toujours on peut peut-tre ne pas se focaliser sur eux ...


Le problme est qu'il n'y a aucune stat l-dessus. Donc, on sait que c'est un phnomne qui existe, on a aucune ide de l'ampleur du phnomne, rsultat chacun y va de son interprtation et a ne fait pas avancer les choses. Quant  certains abrutis qui mettent en balance une fraude avec une autre, a me laisse pantois. C'est un peu dire comparer le nombre de morts dans un accident pour savoir si c'est grave ou pas !  ::aie::

----------


## Kaamui

Je suis fan de The voice et compte me mettre au chmage sans l'intention de trouver un travail en France dans l'immdiat ( ca va me faire du temps libre pour m'amliorer sur certains logiciels et certaines technos que je reves de connaitre depuis longtemps). Top Chef c'est pas mal aussi jai dcouvert l'tat de l'art de la cuisine alors que moi ca se resume au micro-onde

Alors je suis inculte ? Le sentiment de supriorit que beaucoup d'entre vous ont montr ici me donne envie de vomir. Celui qui m'explique comment on peut juger de la valeur d'une culture il aura tout mon respect. Pareil pour ceux qui peuvent dmontrer qu'un travail non obligatoire eta incompatible avec la spcialisation de ceux ci, ou avec l'cole,  ou l'ducation...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Et moi je connais 2-3 dveloppeurs  tendance rac voir plus. Ca veut dire que tous les dveloppeurs sont des racs ?


Sauf que si tu savais lire, tu aurais vu que je disais que ce n'tait pas la majorit. Mais bon, vu ton passif de troll, je ne m'tonne pas de ta rponse.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je suis fan de The voice et compte me mettre au chmage sans l'intention de trouver un travail en France dans l'immdiat ( ca va me faire du temps libre pour m'amliorer sur certains logiciels et certaines technos que je reves de connaitre depuis longtemps). Top Chef c'est pas mal aussi jai dcouvert l'tat de l'art de la cuisine alors que moi ca se resume au micro-onde
> 
> Alors je suis inculte ? Le sentiment de supriorit que beaucoup d'entre vous ont montr ici me donne envie de vomir. Celui qui m'explique comment on peut juger de la valeur d'une culture il aura tout mon respect. Pareil pour ceux qui peuvent dmontrer qu'un travail non obligatoire eta incompatible avec la spcialisation de ceux ci, ou avec l'cole,  ou l'ducation...


tre fan de the voice, top chef, une srie B amricaine, ne fait pas de toi un inculte. Mais, a ne fait pas de toi non plus une personne cultive. Personnellement, j'adore lire. Mais, mes lectures sont plus tournes vers l'hroc fantasy, la sciences fiction, le polar que vers les auteurs pour prix littraires. J'coute de la musique, essentiellement du pop/rock. Franchement, je ne prtend pas tre un littraire ou un mlomane. C'est la diffrence entre tre cultiv dans un domaine, et avoir un "hobby". C'est un peu comme si tu considrais les supporters de foot comme des sportifs. Certains le sont, mais la plupart son juste des gens qui aiment regarder les autres pratiquer ce sport ( et certains sont carrment des abrutis, mais c'est autre chose). Aimer the voice, a ne veut pas dire tre mlomane, mais a ne signifie pas non plus ne pas l'tre. 
Je ne sais pas si tu comprends ce que je veux dire, c'est pas vident  expliquer...  ::?:

----------


## Jipt

> [snip] Aimer the voice, a ne veut pas dire tre mlomane, mais a ne signifie pas non plus ne pas l'tre.


Rh, mais vous tes compltement HS depuis quelques (dizaines de) posts, petit  petit...

'tention  pas vous faire fermer le fil, hein !

----------


## deuche

C'est la faute  Souviron en page 21 le 22/09  16h46 qui me rpondait en disant que le CNR n'tait plus d'actualit et il a eu le malheur d'tre imprcis sur le % d'ouvriers et cela n'a pas plus  rOd puis c'est parti en sucette.

Comme souvent.

Mais pour revenir  cette nouvelle lection de Syriza, il est  noter que c'est le plus fort taux d'abstention depuis la dictature des Colonels.
Alors on pourra rigoler que je me suis tromp, etc car je ne croyais pas possible la rlection de Syriza. Mais la ralit c'est que quand mme une majorit n'y crois plus du tout. D'une lection  62% des exprims on est pass  37% c'est a ?

----------


## ddoumeche

> Ce n'est pas un clich, c'est une certaine ralit, et refuser de la voir, ne l'empche pas d'tre bien relle. 
> Je suis de ceux qui pensent que la majorit des chmeurs sont des vrais chercheurs de boulot, et ceux-l le vivent plutt mal, surtout si a dure... Mais il ne faut pas non plus se voiler la face.


La question ne se pose pas forcment en des termes moraux : quand on se retrouve au chmage depuis un certain temps pour des raisons d'incomptence (c'est  dire d'absence de comptences ou de comptences dvalues), il est vident qu'on finit par se dcourager de chercher pour rien.
Et dans ce lot de chmeurs de longue dure, videment que certains ne vont plus chercher de boulot car ils savent qu'il ne sont plus qualifis pour en retrouver ou se sont dcourags... d'autant que l'tat prferre leur donner un chque en blanc plutt qu'une requalification ou un emploi.

Comme si chercher du travail crait de l'emploi... vous avez un ide du nombre d'industries, et du niveau de qualification dans les DOM TOM par exemple ?

Au vu des rsultats, on peut donc dire que la France est un des pays (de l'ocde) qui a le moins fait pour sa population active et lutter contre le chmage depuis 40 ans. 
Quand je vois le mpris rciproque et profond entre les cols blancs et bleus et inculqu par l'ducnat ds le plus jeune ge, cela ne m'tonne gure.

----------


## Kaamui

> tre fan de the voice, top chef, une srie B amricaine, ne fait pas de toi un inculte. Mais, a ne fait pas de toi non plus une personne cultive.


C'est quoi tre cultiv ?




> Je ne sais pas si tu comprends ce que je veux dire, c'est pas vident  expliquer...


Si, mais a montre que tu n'as pas vraiment jou le jeu de rpondre  la question que je ai pos, justement pour qu'on tombe d'accord sur le fait qu'il est impossible de juger de la valeur d'une culture. Une culture tant une somme de connaissances acquises, sur un sujet, tre cultiv c'est avoir beaucoup de connaissances sur un sujet donn, mais on est jamais cultiv tout court, on est "cultiv sur". Avoir de la culture dans The voice, c'est tre cultiv sur The voice. Etre cultiv tout court, je ne sais pas ce que a veut dire. C'est dire que certaines sommes de connaissances ont plus de valeur que d'autres, et indirectement, se croire suprieur aux autres. La culture Justin Bieber de l'ado de 13 ans n'a pas moins de valeur que la culture de Stphane Bern sur la reine dAngleterre.

Peut-on comparer la valeur de deux cultures ? Peut-on juger de la valeur d'une culture ? Comment juger sans comparer ? Comment comparer sans rfrence ? Qu'est ce qu'une rfrence ? Qui/Quoi/Ou/Comment dfinit-on/dfinit/dfinir une rfrence ?

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mais pour revenir  cette nouvelle lection de Syriza, il est  noter que c'est le plus fort taux d'abstention depuis la dictature des Colonels.
> Alors on pourra rigoler que je me suis tromp, etc car je ne croyais pas possible la rlection de Syriza. Mais la ralit c'est que quand mme une majorit n'y crois plus du tout. D'une lection  62% des exprims on est pass  37% c'est a ?





> Participation aux lections lgislatives grecques de septembre 2015
>                      Nombre                   %
> Inscrits      9 840 525 100 
> 
> Votants      5 566 295                 *56,57* 
> 
> 
> Suffrages 
> exprims    5 431 850 97,58 
> ...


Soit 56,57%  comparer  63,87 %. C'est une diminution indniable, mais on est loin de tes 37% ! Je me demande quel scandale cette erreur de chiffre va provoquer, vu comment Souviron a t trait prcdemment...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> C'est quoi tre cultiv ?


Puis




> Avoir de la culture dans The voice, c'est tre cultiv sur The voice.


Ben, l, je prfre ne pas rpondre...

----------


## Kaamui

C'est dommage parce qu'il s'agit bien d'une vrai question. Je peux reformuler pour que tu vois o je veux en venir : c'est quoi tre cultiv ? (tout court)

----------


## deuche

> Soit 56,57%  comparer  63,87 %. C'est une diminution indniable, mais on est loin de tes 37% ! Je me demande quel scandale cette erreur de chiffre va provoquer, vu comment Souviron a t trait prcdemment...


Je voulais parler du rsultat de Syriza en % des exprims. Il me semble bien que c'est 37%  comparer aux x% qu'ils avaient eu prcdemment.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je voulais parler du rsultat de Syriza en % des exprims. Il me semble bien que c'est 37%  comparer aux x% qu'ils avaient eu prcdemment.


En janvier, ils ont obtenu 2 246 064 des votes exprims soit 35,7 %, en Septembre c'est 1 925 904 des votes exprims soit 35,46 %.
Donc, non il n'y a pas de grandes diffrences. 
Ceux qui prennent une vraie claque ce sont les anciens de Syriza qui avaient form un autre parti "Unit Populaire", et qui n'arrivent pas aux 3% leur permettant de siger.

En fait, la question en suspend c'est : Est-ce que Syriza est vraiment un parti rformateur.

----------


## BenoitM

Deuche est toujours l'art de raconter n'importe quoi et de manipuler les chiffres


---
Il est difficile d'tre reformateur quand on a pas un sous

----------


## Jon Shannow

@Deuche, et juste pour te faire plaisir, voici les rsultats de tes copains :
Aube Dore en janvier : 388 447 votes exprims soit 6,28 %  et en septembre : 379 581 votes exprims soit 6,99 % 
Tu remarqueras pour ton plus grand plaisir qu'ils font un bond en avant assez impressionnant comme tu l'avais prdit ! Chapeau bas !

----------


## deuche

> @Deuche, et juste pour te faire plaisir, voici les rsultats de tes copains


Mes copains seraient plutt l'EPAM en Grce.
Je te rappelle que l'UPR a t class par le ministre de l'intrieur 'liste diverse'

Ni  gauche, ni  droite. 
Encore moins les extrmes.

Il ne  faut pas amalgamer sortir de l'UE et extreme droite.


Mais tu as raison concernant Aube Dore : je me suis tromp et tu as regard les bons chiffres !

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Mes copains seraient plutt l'EPAM en Grce.
> Je te rappelle que l'UPR a t class par le ministre de l'intrieur 'liste diverse'
> 
> Ni  gauche, ni  droite. 
> Encore moins les extrmes.
> 
> Il ne  faut pas amalgamer sortir de l'UE et extreme droite.
> 
> 
> Mais tu as raison concernant Aube Dore : je me suis tromp et tu as regard les bons chiffres !


Pour Aube Dore, c'tait une boutade ! J'espre que la boutade ne te monte pas au nez.  :;): 
Tu vois, que je ne raconte pas QUE des conneries.  :8-):

----------


## souviron34

> C'est dommage parce qu'il s'agit bien d'une vrai question. Je peux reformuler pour que tu vois o je veux en venir : c'est quoi tre cultiv ? (tout court)


Je suis pas mal d'accord avec toi sur ce sujet, et c'est un peu exasprant en France, cette propension  juger "la culture" des gens..


Si tu regardes TF1 et pas F2, t'es qu'un pauv' niaiseux...

Si t'es pas capable de citer telle ou telle tude, philosophe, etc, t'es qu'un pauv' niaiseux.


Dans certains milieux, si t'as pas lu le dernier XXX, ou vu le dernier film de WWWW, ou vu la dernire pice de ZZZZ, t'es qu'un pauv' niaiseux...


Dans d'autres, si t'as pas lu le Monde Diplo ou tel ou tel conomiste ou si tu ne fais pas ta rvrence chaque fois que tu entends le nom de VVV, t'es qu'un pauv' niaiseux.



Les classes et les snobs, de tous genres, sont trs prsents; et il y a effectivement un mpris assez rpandu (_mais non, nous on est ouvert !!!_) envers "le peuple"...

----------


## GPPro

> Je suis pas mal d'accord avec toi sur ce sujet, et c'est un peu exasprant en France, cette propension  juger "la culture" des gens..


Tu es donc d'accord avec moi, waouh, c'est un grand jour  ::ptdr::

----------


## souviron34

> Tu es donc d'accord avec moi, waouh, c'est un grand jour


Je sais pas...




> Si tu regardes TF1 et pas F2, t'es qu'un pauv' niaiseux...


C'est pas ce que tu penses ?? En tous cas c'est ce que tu laisses  penser...

----------


## Kaamui

> Pour Aube Dore, c'tait une boutade ! J'espre que la boutade ne te monte pas au nez. 
> Tu vois, que je ne raconte pas QUE des conneries.



Mais les gars, personne n'a dit que vous tiez plus cons que d'autres, c'est vos ractions moqueuses, dnigrantes, irrespectueuse, je-sais-tout-iste (a se prononce twist  ::mouarf:: ) envers des discours qui ne sont pas les vtres, et que vous jugez mauvais et fustigez avant mme d'avoir cherch  savoir s'il n'y a pas un peu de vrai dedans, le vritable problme. Deuche a eu le mrite de tenter une prdiction. Il a eu tort, et en plus le reconnait. Auras-tu le courage de prendre le mme risque ? Parce que pour soulever ses erreurs et lui manquer de respect, tu n'es pas le dernier (et pourtant a t'empche pas d'avoir des choses intressantes  dire, quand tu pollues pas le topic avec tes petites gu-guerres personnelles)

Nous avons tous (bon.. sauf BenoitM*), dans ces forums, des choses intressantes  dire sur un tas de sujets. Si on arrtait de tous se prendre de haut, a ferait un meilleur dbat !


*Boutade !! Quelle ironie dans une phrase qui exhorte  ne prendre personne de haut !! Humour, quand tu nous tiens !

----------


## GPPro

> Je sais pas...
> 
> 
> 
> C'est pas ce que tu penses ?? En tous cas c'est ce que tu laisses  penser...


Relis ce que j'ai crit au dbut de cette discussion avec Jon. Ce que je dnigre ce sont les gens qui se sont informs sur TF1, pensent avoir tout lu, tout entendu et que leur avis est le seul recevable. Spciale ddicace  "ces salauds de chmeurs qui exploitent le systme", "les fraudeurs de la scu qui ruinent la France" "les fonctionnaires fainants" et autres nullits affligeantes qui sont le degr 0 du dbat conomique que certains intervenants nous ressortent rgulirement, intervenants qui pourtant se pensent probablement trs cultivs.

Edit : j'ai videmment oubli "les profs qui sont incomptents" "l'ducation nationale qui sert  rien et qu'il faut rformer", la liste est longue.

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Relis ce que j'ai crit au dbut de cette discussion avec Jon. Ce que je dnigre ce sont les gens qui se sont informs sur TF1, pensent avoir tout lu, tout entendu et que leur avis est le seul recevable. Spciale ddicace  "ces salauds de chmeurs qui exploitent le systme", "les fraudeurs de la scu qui ruinent la France" "les fonctionnaires fainants" et autres nullits affligeantes qui sont le degr 0 du dbat conomique que certains intervenants nous ressortent rgulirement, intervenants qui pourtant se pensent probablement trs cultivs.
> 
> Edit : j'ai videmment oubli "les profs qui sont incomptents" "l'ducation nationale qui sert  rien et qu'il faut rformer", la liste est longue.


Paille-Poutre-il toussa-toussa

Et le truc qui me fait rire dans ce post, c'est a : "l'ducation nationale qui sert  rien et qu'il faut rformer", s'il ne faut rformer que les trucs qui ne servent  rien, c'est sr qu'on va pas bouger beaucoup... Par contre, l'ducation nationale qui ne fonctionne pas bien et qu'il faudrait rformer, oui, je suis assez d'accord. Et entre parenthse, le fait que l'duction nationale ne fonctionne pas bien, ne signifie en rien que les profs sont incomptents. Mais, c'est peut-tre dur d'imagine qu'il puisse y a voir autre chose que TA pense qui soit bonne, TA manire de voir les choses qui soit correcte, et que tous le reste n'est que clichs...

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je suis pas mal d'accord avec toi sur ce sujet, et c'est un peu exasprant en France, cette propension  juger "la culture" des gens..
> 
> 
> Si tu regardes TF1 et pas F2, t'es qu'un pauv' niaiseux...
> 
> Si t'es pas capable de citer telle ou telle tude, philosophe, etc, t'es qu'un pauv' niaiseux.
> 
> 
> Dans certains milieux, si t'as pas lu le dernier XXX, ou vu le dernier film de WWWW, ou vu la dernire pice de ZZZZ, t'es qu'un pauv' niaiseux...
> ...


En fait, je suis d'accord avec a. Comme je l'ai dit, j'ai beaucoup de mal  exprimer ce que je pense sur ce sujet, mais c'est assez proche de ce que tu cris. Le mec qui te regardes de haut parce que tu ne cites pas Proust/Verlaine/Kant/... je le met dans la mme catgorie que celui qui se moque de toi parce que tu ne sais pas qui est Justin Bieber...

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> Paille-Poutre-il toussa-toussa
> 
> Et le truc qui me fait rire dans ce post, c'est a : "l'ducation nationale qui sert  rien et qu'il faut rformer", s'il ne faut rformer que les trucs qui ne servent  rien, c'est sr qu'on va pas bouger beaucoup... Par contre, l'ducation nationale qui ne fonctionne pas bien et qu'il faudrait rformer, oui, je suis assez d'accord. Et entre parenthse, le fait que l'duction nationale ne fonctionne pas bien, ne signifie en rien que les profs sont incomptents. Mais, c'est peut-tre dur d'imagine qu'il puisse y a voir autre chose que TA pense qui soit bonne, TA manire de voir les choses qui soit correcte, et que tous le reste n'est que clichs...


Jon, il me semble qu'il critique justement les gens qui pensent ce qu'il a mis entre parenthses...

----------


## Zirak

> En fait, je suis d'accord avec a. Comme je l'ai dit, j'ai beaucoup de mal  exprimer ce que je pense sur ce sujet, mais c'est assez proche de ce que tu cris. *Le mec qui te regardes de haut parce que tu ne cites pas Proust/Verlaine/Kant/... je le met dans la mme catgorie que celui qui se moque de toi parce que tu ne sais pas qui est Justin Bieber...*


En gros, ce que tu as fait plus haut avec Kaamui quand il a commenc  dire que the Voice, tait une culture comme une autre, et que tu as dit que dans ces conditions, tu ne prfrais pas rpondre ?  ::aie::  ::aie:: 

Ce que j'aime le vendredi moi ^^

----------


## Jon Shannow

> En gros, ce que tu as fait plus haut avec Kaamui quand il a commenc  dire que the Voice, tait une culture comme une autre, et que tu as dit que dans ces conditions, tu ne prfrais pas rpondre ? 
> 
> Ce que j'aime le vendredi moi ^^


En fait, oui et non. Je comprends qu'on puisse parler de culture pour the voice, mais comme j'ai du mal  exprimer ce qui me gne dans le concept, je prfre ne pas rpondre, en effet.

Imaginons une conversation dans une soire. 2/3 personnes parlent de la recherche sur le cancer, la conversation tourne autour des progrs des mdicaments, des recherche en biochimie et en nano-technologie, et l un 4me dit "C'est comme dans the Voice, l'autre soir quand "machine'  fait une reprise rap de My Way". Je ne doute pas de la culture en the Voice du 4me, (ni de la qualit d'un My Way en version RAP  ::aie:: ) mais bon... Je sais pas, a me drange un poil de dire que les 4 personnes sont au mme niveau de culture... ::oops::

----------


## Kaamui

Et pourtant je regarde The voice, et je peux quand mme te parler des dernires avances en terme de valltronique ou encore sur les avances toutes rcentes dans la recherche d'une supraconductivit  temprature ambiante (de mmoire,  trs haute pression, on a obtenu d'observer le phnomne  -70 rcemment). Je sais que tu te dis que savoir parler de la thorie M par exemple c'est plus "classieux" que de parler de The voice, mais c'est une facilit (a nous arrive tous je penses, cette facilit) dans laquelle il ne faut vraiment pas s'engager, car alors tu es en contradiction avec toi-mme

edit : tiens regarde je peux mme te dire que ceci reprsente vraiment une future rvolution : http://www.news.gatech.edu/2015/09/2...ght-dc-current et te dire que l'anne dernire la petite Carla de The Voice Kids a commenc par une reprise de Zaz "Eblouie par la nuit" qui m'a mis les larmes aux yeux (elle a une sensibilit dans la voix, et un timbre fort agrable)  ::calim2::

----------


## Jon Shannow

Je savais que je n'aurais pas du rpondre...  ::ptdr::

----------


## Kaamui

Je savais que a te plairait  ::mouarf::  (on sent que t'es en mode vendredi depuis ce matin, bougon, rilleur, ...)

----------


## Jon Shannow

> Je savais que a te plairait  (on sent que t'es en mode vendredi depuis ce matin, bougon, rilleur, ...)


Non, c'est le naturel qui revient au goulotgalop ! ::mouarf::

----------


## el_slapper

Tout a parceque je disais que certains n'ont pas le bagage culturel pour travailler pendant leur temps libre. J'aurais du prciser que je connais des ruraux ou des mcanos bac-2 qui ne sont pas prts de s'ennuyer, eux non plus, pas besoin de Proust ou de Soustrup pour trouver de quoi s'occuper.

Mais j'insiste : il y a des gens qui ne sont pas prts  affronter l'oisivet. Qui ne savent crer ni de leurs mains ni de leur cerveau.

----------


## Zirak

> Mais j'insiste : il y a des gens qui ne sont pas prts  affronter l'oisivet. Qui ne savent crer ni de leurs mains ni de leur cerveau.


Oui enfin, tu n'es pas oblig de "crer", il y a pleins de gens qui lisent beaucoup par exemple, qui emmagasinent tout un tas d'informations et de donnes, qui deviennent trs cultivs / instruits / le terme que tu veux, qui sont trs forts pour t'expliquer la vie, mais qui ne mettent jamais toutes ces connaissances en pratique pour en "crer" quelque chose de nouveau.

Idem, tous les gens cultivs / instruits, ne sont pas forcment capable de produire quelque chose de leurs mains, tout le monde n'a pas la fibre artistique ou du bricolage ou de n'importe quoi, chacun a ses propres "atouts".

Et ceux qui comme tu dis, sont incapables de tout, et pour en revenir  Soleil Vert, on pourra toujours en faire des steacks, aprs tout, si ils sont cons comme des boeufs...   ::dehors::

----------


## Kaamui

Personne n'est dpourvu de crativit, c'est une autre forme de discrimination comme avec la culture c'est tout. Les "bons  rien" c'est une ide qui a fait son temps...

----------


## Escapetiger

> Rh, mais vous tes compltement HS depuis quelques (dizaines de) posts, petit  petit...
> 
> 'tention  pas vous faire fermer le fil, hein !


... Henri Guirchourn sur Europe 1 : _Tsipras : il ne fallait pas l'enterrer trop vite !_  ::aie:: 
http://www.europe1.fr/emissions/auto...p-vite-2518305

----------


## Kaamui

Je ne peux pas m'empcher de trouver a bizarre ... j'espre juste qu'il s'agit vraiment du choix des grecs, cette fois..

----------


## DevTroglodyte

> qui sont trs forts pour t'expliquer la vie, mais qui ne mettent jamais toutes ces connaissances en pratique pour en "crer" quelque chose de nouveau.


Les profs de philo ?  ::D:

----------

